# Knitting Tea Party, 19th September, 2014



## KateB

Knitting Tea Party, 19th September, 2014

As you know Sam has asked me to take over this week as he has broken his left arm, and Im sure you will all join with me in wishing him a speedy recovery and every good wish for a quick return to us. This intro has been cobbled together rather quickly, so I hope youll forgive me if its not up to Sams usual standards!
In our house we tend to eat a lot of chicken so Im always on the look out for new recipes and these that I found on the BBC recipes website seem to fit the bill........

Chicken fricassée

Ingredients
	1 x 2.5kg (5lb) chicken cut into pieces
	60ml/1oz olive oil
	2 cloves of garlic - skin on
	150g/5oz shallots - cut in half
	125g/4oz mixed peppers - cut into large pieces
	2 carrots - peeled and sliced
	200g/7oz button mushrooms
	600ml/1 pint brown chicken stock
	1 bay leaf
	Sprig of fresh thyme
	6 peppercorns
	
Preparation method

1.	Heat the oven to 190C/375F/Gas5.
2.	Season the chicken, and seal and colour quickly in oil.
3.	Remove the chicken and place in a roasting pan with the bay leaf, peppercorns, fresh thyme and garlic cloves.
4.	sauté the vegetables together until lightly brown. Place them in with the chicken.
5.	Swill out the sauté pan with the chicken stock. Bring to the boil, season and add to the chicken.
6.	Place into the oven until the chicken is cooked through.

Chicken cacciatore
This big pot of chicken and tomato stew is perfect for a mid-week family meal.

Ingredients
For the chicken
	8 tbsp olive oil
	1 onion, sliced
	2 celery stalks, roughly chopped
	2 medium carrots, roughly chopped
	6 chicken breasts, or chicken thighs, bones removed
	175ml/6fl oz white wine
	3 tbsp tomato purée
	500ml/17 fl oz chicken stock
	2 bay leaves
	2-3 sage leaves
	1 rosemary sprig

For the polenta
	250g/9oz easy-cook polenta
	knob of butter
	25g/1oz parmesan
	
Preparation method
1.	Heat the oil in a frying pan and fry the onion, celery and carrots for 4-5 minutes, or until softened. Add the chicken pieces and continue to cook for 2-3 minutes or until they have browned a little.
2.	Pour in the wine and continue to cook until the volume of the liquid has reduced by half. Stir in the tomato purée and the stock.
3.	Add the herbs, reduce the heat and simmer for 30 minutes, or until the chicken is cooked through.
4.	Meanwhile, cook the polenta according to packet instructions. Add the butter and parmesan and stir until well combined.
5.	To serve, spoon the polenta onto serving plates and top with the chicken.

Chicken teriyaki with broccoli salad

Ingredients
	½ chicken breast
	3 tbsp soy sauce
	3 tbsp orange juice
	3 tbsp honey
	1 head of broccoli, cut into florets
	
Preparation method
1.	Cut the chicken into chunks.
2.	Mix together the soy sauce, orange and honey. Use half to marinate the chicken and reserve the other half for the dressing.
3.	Heat a griddle pan and griddle the chicken for 4-5 minutes, or until cooked through.
4.	Bring a saucepan of salted water to the boil. Add the broccoli and cook for thee to four minutes or until tender, then drain.
5.	Serve the broccoli dressed in the remaining sauce, topped with the chicken.

Lemon chicken
This homemade version of the Chinese takeaway classic is quick, easy and delicious
.
Ingredients
	450g/1lb chicken breasts, no skin or bone - cut into strips
	1 egg white
	2 tsp cornflour
	good pinch salt
	sesame oil
	250ml/8fl oz groundnut oil
	3 lemons, juice and zest
	85ml/2fl oz chicken stock
	1 tbsp sugar
	1 tbsp light soy sauce
	splash of dry sherry
	1 clove garlic, crushed
	1 red chilli, finely chopped
	1 tsp cornflour or arrowroot - mixed with water
	small bunch spring onions, shredded
	seasoning
	
Preparation method
1.	Combine the egg white, cornflour, salt, a little sesame oil and chicken in a bowl - stir to make sure the chicken is well coated. Leave for about 20 minutes.
2.	Heat a wok until very hot, add some groundnut oil and heat until smoking. Remove from the heat and add the chicken - stir quickly to stop it from sticking and cook until the chicken turns white. Drain the chicken over a heatproof bowl, set the chicken to one side, allow the oil to cool and discard.
3.	Wipe the wok clean and make the sauce. Add the stock, lemon juice and zest, sugar, soy and dry sherry together with the garlic and chilli. Bring to the boil and whisk in the cornflour or arrowroot mixture. Simmer gently for a few moments and then add the chicken. Stir fry to make sure the chicken is well coated and heated through properly.
4.	Add a little sesame oil as final seasoning and serve scattered with spring onions.

Coconut chicken curry
This quick chicken curry recipe is ready in less than 30 minutes.

Ingredients
	4 tbsp vegetable oil
	3 onions, sliced
	100g/3½oz plain flour
	1 tbsp ground cumin
	salt and freshly ground black pepper
	3 chicken breasts, cut into chunks
	1 daikon (mooli), peeled and cut into thin batons about 7.5cm/3in long
	100g/3½oz coconut cream, grated
	200ml/7fl oz chicken stock
	100ml/4fl oz Greek-style yoghurt
	2 tbsp curry powder
	2 tbsp peas

To serve
	jasmine rice
	1 lime, juiced
	coriander leaves
	1 pomegranate
	
Preparation method
1.	Heat half the oil in a heavy-based frying pan and fry the onions over a low heat for 20 minutes, or until they soften and become golden-brown.
2.	Meanwhile mix the flour, cumin, salt and freshly ground black pepper in a bowl until well combined.
3.	Dredge the chicken in the seasoned flour. Heat the remaining oil in a separate frying pan and fry the chicken for two minutes on each side. Remove the chicken from the pan and set aside.
4.	Place the mooli into the same pan as the chicken and cook for two minutes, stirring all the time.
5.	Add the coconut cream, chicken stock, yoghurt and curry powder and bring to the boil. Add the chicken pieces, caramelized onions and peas and cook for a further five minutes.
6.	Pour over the lime juice and garnish with coriander leaves and pomegranate seeds.

Watercress, chicken and orange salad

Ingredients
	1 chicken breast fillet
	salt and freshly ground black pepper
	1 tbsp oil
	small bunch watercress, washed
	1 orange, peeled, cut into segments
	1 tbsp olive oil
	1 tsp balsamic vinegar
	
Preparation method
1.	Preheat the oven to 220C/425F/Gas 7.
2.	Heat the oil in a small ovenproof frying pan and season the chicken with salt and freshly ground black pepper.
3.	Add the chicken and fry for two minutes, then turn over and transfer to the oven to roast for 10-12 minutes, or until completely cooked through. Remove and allow to cool.
4.	When cool enough to handle shred the chicken into small pieces.
5.	To serve, place the cooked chicken, watercress, orange, oil and balsamic vinegar into a large bowl and mix well.

Stuffed chicken breast wrapped in pancetta
This chicken recipe is easy and impressive: it's perfect for a dinner party.

Ingredients
	4 chicken breasts, skinless and boneless
	4 tbsp cranberry sauce
	300g/10½oz gorgonzola cheese
	24 slices of pancetta
	Italian olive oil
	salt
	freshly ground black pepper

For the green bean salad
	4 handfuls green beans
	½ lemon, juice only
	3-4 tbsp olive oil
	
Preparation method
1.	Preheat the oven to 200C/400F/Gas 6.
2.	Place each chicken breast between two pieces of cling film and, using a meat mallet, bash out the pieces until about 0.5cm/0.25in thick. Remove the cling film.
3.	Spread one tablespoon of cranberry sauce over each chicken breast. Place a piece of gorgonzola in the middle of each chicken breast, season and roll up the chicken to enclose the cheese.
4.	Place six slices of pancetta, side by side, on a chopping board. Place one chicken breast on the pancetta slices and tightly wrap pancetta around the chicken. Repeat with the remaining chicken and pancetta slices.
5.	Place the chicken breasts on a baking tray, drizzle with a little olive oil and cook in the oven for about 20-25 minutes until the cheese is melted.
6.	Meanwhile, blanch the green beans for a few minutes in boiling water and then refresh in iced water.
7.	Toss the beans with the lemon juice, olive oil, salt and freshly ground black pepper.
8.	Divide the bean salad between four plates.
9.	Top with the cooked chicken and serve at once.

.............And for the vegetarians amongst us.....

Japanese-style glazed squash

Ingredients
	½ squash, chopped
	1 tbsp olive oil
	2 cloves garlic, crushed
	1 tsp soy sauce
	150ml/5fl oz vegetable or chicken stock
	1 tsp sesame oil
	
Preparation method
1.	Place the squash in a pan with the oil, garlic, soy, chicken stock and sesame oil.
2.	Cover the pan and bring to the boil.
3.	Once boiling point is reached, turn down and simmer for eight minutes or until softened. Remove the lid and finish cooking on high for 1-2 minutes or until the squash has a glazed appearance.

Cabbage 'confit' and leek salad

Ingredients
For the cabbage 'confit'
	1 tbsp olive oil
	½ red cabbage, shredded
	50ml/2fl oz red wine
	100g/3½ oz caster sugar
	100ml/3½fl oz hot chicken stock (vegetarians may substitute vegetable stock)

For the char-grilled leeks
	1 tbsp olive oil
	2 baby leeks, cleaned
	salt and freshly ground black pepper

To serve
	1 tbsp fresh parsley
	1 tbsp fresh chives
	100g/3½oz breadcrumbs
	
Preparation method
1.	Preheat the oven to 200C/400F/Gas 6.
2.	To make the cabbage, heat the oil in a large saucepan over a medium heat. Add the shredded cabbage and red wine and cook for three minutes.
3.	Add the sugar and cook, stirring well, for two minutes.
4.	Add the chicken stock, bring to the boil and reduce the heat to a simmer. Simmer for 5-6 minutes, or until the cabbage has softened.
5.	To make the leeks, heat a griddle pan until smoking. Place the leeks and the olive oil into a large bowl and toss together, seasoning, to taste, with salt and freshly ground black pepper.
6.	Place the leeks onto the hot griddle pan to cook for two minutes on each side, then transfer to the oven to roast for five minutes.
7.	To serve, spoon some of the cabbage into a warm bowl, place the roasted leeks over and sprinkle over some of the herbs and breadcrumbs.

Saffron risotto with charred leeks
The beautiful colour of the saffron will brighten up any meal time.

Ingredients
	2 shallots, finely chopped
	2 garlic cloves
	2 knobs of butter
	170g/6oz riso superfino carnaroli (risotto rice)
	200ml/7fl oz white wine
	2 pinches saffron
	750ml/27fl oz chicken or vegetable stock
	30g/1oz cold butter diced small
	40g/1½oz parmesan, freshly grated
	30g/1oz mascarpone cheese
	salt and freshly ground black pepper
	2-3 leeks
	
Preparation method
1.	Pour the stock into a pan and heat on the hob to boiling point. This ensures the rice cooks quickly.
2.	In a separate casserole pan melt the butter.
3.	Add the chopped onion and cook very slowly.
4.	When the onion is cooked, stir in the rice and allow it to be covered in the butter.
5.	Stirring continuously, add the white wine and reduce completely.
6.	Gradually, with a ladle, add the hot chicken stock and the saffron, stirring continuously.
7.	The rice should take between 15-17 minutes to cook. (The rice is done when it is tender but firm to the bite in the centre. If it is not tender add more stock, it should never be cooked solid).
8.	When the rice is cooked, remove from the heat and let it rest for approximately 1 minute.
9.	Now add the butter and parmesan and stir into the risotto.
10.	Season the risotto if necessary and place into a bowl.
11.	Slice the leeks lengthways in strips of about 2.5cm/1in wide. Brush with oil and chargrill on a griddle pan for 2-3 minutes.

...............And finally for any vegan KTPers....not thinking of anyone in particular....(tried to make this come out in purple writing, but it didn't work!)

Pan-fried ratatouille
Serve up this tried-and-tested ratatouile recipe - a perfect taste of Provence..... (French too!)

Ingredients
	1 medium onion, diced
	1 tsp chopped garlic
	3 tbsp olive oil
	1 aubergine, diced
	1 courgette, diced
	1 red pepper, diced
	pinch chilli powder
	2 tomatoes peeled, de-seeded and diced
	1 tbsp fresh coriander leaves, chopped
	¾ tsp saffron strands (soaked 1 tbsp warm water)
	squeeze lemon juice
	salt and coarsely ground black pepper
	
Preparation method
1.	Sprinkle aubergine with salt and set aside for 15 minutes before rinsing and patting dry with a cloth (to draw out any bitter juices).
2.	Soften the onion and garlic in the olive oil over a gentle heat.
3.	Add the diced aubergine, the diced courgette, diced red pepper and chilli powder.
4.	Stir and fry until softened, season with salt and the coarsely ground black pepper.
5.	Stir in the chopped tomatoes, heat through.
6.	Add the chopped coriander and soaked saffron strands.
7.	Sharpen with lemon juice, re-season with salt and freshly ground black pepper and serve.

Asparagus, mustard and herb salad with a radish dressing
A healthy, zingy starter. Dress simply boiled asparagus with fresh herbs, radish strips, lemon juice and mustard.

Ingredients
	340g/12oz bunch asparagus
	sea salt
	iced water
	1 tsp Dijon mustard
	1 tbsp lemon juice
	3 tbsp olive oil
	3 tbsp ground nut oil
	6 radishes, cut into 3mm batons
	1 tsp chopped fresh tarragon
	1 tsp chopped fresh chervil
	1 tsp chopped fresh parsley
	1 tsp chopped chives
	freshly ground black pepper
	
Preparation method
1.	Cook the asparagus in boiling salted water for 3-5 minutes, until just tender. Remove using a slotted spoon and plunge into iced water. Drain well and place on a board.
2.	Remove the tips and set aside. Cut the stalks into 2.5cm/1in pieces.
3.	Meanwhile, make a dressing. In a large mixing bowl, whisk together the mustard and lemon juice to form an emulsion. Gradually add both the oils, whisking continuously.
4.	Add the pieces of asparagus stalk and the radishes and mix until evenly coated. Add the herbs and mix again. Season with salt and pepper.
5.	Pile the dressed asparagus stalks on a platter and scatter the reserved tips over the top. Pour over any remaining dressing.

Aromatic blackeye bean curry
This delicious vegetarian curry recipe is spiced with flavours from the west coast of India
.
Ingredients
	2 x 410g/14oz tins of black eyed beans (or use 225g/8oz dried beans, soaked overnight and cooked)
	1 tbsp cumin seeds
	1 tbsp coriander seeds
	1 tsp fennel seeds
	¼ tsp fenugreek seeds
	1cm/½in stick cinnamon
	½ - 2 tsp crushed chilli flakes
	4 tbsp groundnut oil
	1 tsp black mustard seeds
	10 fresh curry leaves
	1 medium onion, finely chopped
	2 cloves garlic, peeled and crushed
	5cm/2in piece fresh ginger, grated
	salt to taste
	550ml/1pint water
	2 tbsp coriander leaves
	2 tbsp fresh coconut, grated (optional, but do not use desiccated)
	
Preparation method
1.	Drain and rinse the beans, and mash a few lightly with fork.
2.	Put the cumin, coriander, fennel and fenugreek seeds with the cinnamon stick into a small heavy-based frying pan. Roast on a medium heat, stirring frequently until the spices change colour and become aromatic, taking care not to burn them.
3.	Grind the roasted spices into a fine powder in a coffee grinder, and add crushed chilli flakes.
4.	Heat the oil over medium heat. When hot, add the mustard seeds and curry leaves. Remove the pan immediately from heat, cover, and let the seeds and leaves crackle and pop.
5.	Put the pan back on heat, add the onion and cook until light golden. Add the ginger and garlic, and cook for a further 30 seconds.
6.	Add the beans, ground spice mixture, salt, and water, and bring to the boil.
7.	Turn the heat to low, cover and simmer for 20 minutes.
8.	Top with coriander leaves and fresh coconut, if using, and serve with rice or flatbreads.

I hope you enjoy the recipes I picked out, but there were loads more, so its worth a look at the site http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes

Im off to an overnight stay on Saturday at a hotel and spa for my friends retirement. There are six of us who worked together in the Learning Support Team, although we rarely got the chance to actually work together as we were all in different schools, but we have kept the social side going over the last twenty years (how did it get to be that long?!!) and we always go on holiday together in November. Jill is the third of us to retire, although two now work part-time and only poor Irene is still in full-time work. Weve booked in for dinner, bed and breakfast with a spa treatment each. Im having a hot stone massage and after having Luke all week (the other GPs are on holiday) Im needing it! 
I hope everyone has a good week, and you take it easy Sam - join us when you can, but dont worry about us, Im sure well manage to chat amongst ourselves!

Kate


----------



## irisk

Sorry to hear about Sam, here's hoping for a quick recovery.
Thanks for the recipes Kate and hope you were pleased at the outcome of the referendum.


----------



## irisk

Sorry to hear about Sam, here's hoping for a quick recovery.
Thanks for the recipes Kate and hope you were pleased at the outcome of the referendum.


----------



## irisk

Oops, sorry for the double posting.


----------



## KateB

irisk said:


> Sorry to hear about Sam, here's hoping for a quick recovery.
> Thanks for the recipes Kate and hope you were pleased at the outcome of the referendum.


Thanks Iris, I was, but I'm afraid that 45% of the voters were disappointed. A close run thing.


----------



## irisk

Indeed and an exceptional turnout. But I too am pleased that the Union continues.


----------



## TNS

Poor Sam, I hope you soon mend, and it's not awfully painful, and thanks Kate for taking over the reigns. Lovely recipes.


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm just marking my spot before I go back to work...! 

We're also "chickentarians" mainly, so I'll have to read through all these recipes at length later. 

Thanks for opening, Kate, and hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks for opening the tea party Kate. 

I'm just off to bed a I have to make a birthdaycake for gs tomorrow for his laser quest party. Night night everyone and have a good week end.


----------



## kiwifrau

Oh goodness Kate, some of the chicken recipe's sound delicious, good thing I'm buying chicken tomorrow when I'm out shopping, shall buy a couple of extra pieces.

Would love to join you in your overnight stay, sounds like lots of fun and hours of chit-chatting.

Sam, will say it again, sorry to hear of your fall and hope your arm mends quickly especially with the KAP drawing near.

Wanted to mention in last weeks Tea Party, just too busy, but will now it seems to be the perfect time to do so....

While you were relaxing (Ha!) on your vacation I bit the bullet and bought the iRobot 880.
Am "SO" thrilled with this little monster and totally amazed at how clean and accurate it cleans the hardwood and rugs. Of course like every other new owner of these Robot machines I stand and watch it going from here to there, checking that it really does what the manufacturer said it would. Would love to have one for every floor level (3). This certainly is easier carrying this to each level than my canister Miele. I'll still use the Miele for those extra thorough cleans.

Thanks to your writing about yours here on the Tea Party I also now have the Braava & iRobot880. They should give you a discount, lol!

Now of course I am thinking of you and your fractured arm and thinking thank goodness you have your machines and you are able to set it and forget it.

Now back to the recipe's and my shopping list.

Enjoy your evening/day, Hugs to all that need them. Birthday/Anniversary Wishes for those who are celebrating their special day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hi Kate, thanks for filling in on such short notice for Sam and Sam---hope the healing goes quickly.

Love the recipes and am especially interested in the saffron one (DD#2 brought some home from Madrid in a cute little corked bottle) and the curries which I'm learning to like very much and make it a little spicier each time I make it.

Cleaned out the pantry to make room for the new supply of canned tomatoes in their various sauces and also cleaned out a kitchen cabinet where I'm now storing the dried foods like pasta and rices. I really like how it's all working out. It helped that I wasn't hunched over the sink or counter today and back is feeling much better. I'll be back at it tomorrow...probably all day long.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Just checking in to mark the spot. No doubt by the time I come back tomorrow morning, there will be many more pages, but it is always fascinating reading!

Goodnight, folks. I will be back tomorrow.


----------



## KateB

Goodnight Josephine and Kathleen, I'm off to sleep now too. See everyone in the morning.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks Kate for the chicken ideas, etc! And for being there at short notice! General Election here- and the rain is pouring intermittently- I had hoped to do some shopping, but think I will stay home instead. There are one or two things I need to acquire before my trip, but I can do that Wednesday. 
I gather there was a near riot in Glasgow between Yes and No supporters.


----------



## flyty1n

I am so sorry for your broken arm Sam. Will you need it pinned or will the splints hold it enough so that it can heal without surgery? Inquiring minds want to know. I'm excited for the chicken recipes but will have to look up what a mooli is..have never heard of such.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wonderful recipes Kate. I've been looking for more chicken ideas. Thanks for taking over for Sam with the broken wing.....um....arm. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh

DD dropped her iphone last night and shattered the screen so this morning (late) we went to the store to get her a new phone and since mine was eligible for an upgrade and had been having issues with it we both got new phones. Went with the Samsung Galaxy 5 ( I think that is what it is) instead of iPhone this time. Darn folks transferring the info somehow managed to get Dd's contact & pictures put onto my phone...not once but twice! I've spent a couple of hours having to go through and delete her stuff. Then noticed that I'm receiving her emails! What a mess. But so far, I do like the larger phone....sign of eyes going bad and getting old??? LOL DD not here right now so I guess I'll get with her this evening and get everything straightened out.

There was a bomb theat on the UGA campus today.  From what I understand it was a hoax but sure did cause major disruption. One of DD's good friends wasn't even able to get her car so we late ended up running her back to campus (she had gotten a ride home) so she could get her car and it not be towed.

Anyway between the two things mentioned above I have gotten absolutely nothing accomplished today that I really hoped to get done including taking anything out for dinner. Hmmmm.....maybe I can convince DH to go out to dinner or get take out from Chinese. We shall see.

*Kiwifrau* I listed a site you could go to in order to see the type of embroidery machine I have at the end of last week's tea party. In case you didn't see it here it is again: www.husqvarnaviking.com


----------



## sassafras123

Chicken recipes sound luscious, thank you.
Kiwifrau, much impressed with your weight loss. I'm working on downsizing.
Waterlogged a half hour at noon.


----------



## jknappva

Thank you so much for subbing for Sam, Kate. Great lot of recipes. Your "cobbling" is fine.
Have a great time on your spa holiday!
Junek


----------



## Grandmapaula

Kate,thanks for taking over for Sam on short notice. Love all those chicken recipes, yum! Have fun on your trip. Paula


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> Thanks Iris, I was, but I'm afraid that 45% of the voters were disappointed. A close run thing.


My traveling days are over but I'm glad there will not be such a big change.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Kate, thanks for taking over for Sam and posting such neat recipes. I eat a fair amount of chicken, not much beef, so always glad for new ideas. The Chicken Fricassee sounds very much like what my grandmother used to make but with real cream instead of broth. I would like yours much better, hated the cream, but the idea was good.

I've spent the afternoon working on the Beady Babes and am almost done with 10 more, just have to get the pin backs on them and get them on cards. I need to find the bead reamer I bought a couple weeks ago, don't remember what I did with it. Really need it. AARGH!

Hope everyone is healing nicely, getting plenty of rest, and getting ready for KAP. DD#1, who will be driving us there, is getting excited, afraid her skills won't measure up but I told her you were gentle people and not judges. 

TTYL


----------



## 81brighteyes

Sam, what a nasty thing to happen to you. I am so sorry that you now have a break with which to contend. Let us hope you are one of the fortunate ones who heals pretty fast and that you can get back to the things you most enjoy very quickly. It's good that you have such a loving daughter right next door.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> DD dropped her iphone last night and shattered the screen so this morning (late) we went to the store to get her a new phone and since mine was eligible for an upgrade and had been having issues with it we both got new phones. Went with the Samsung Galaxy 5 ( I think that is what it is) instead of iPhone this time. Darn folks transferring the info somehow managed to get Dd's contact & pictures put onto my phone...not once but twice! I've spent a couple of hours having to go through and delete her stuff. Then noticed that I'm receiving her emails! What a mess. But so far, I do like the larger phone....sign of eyes going bad and getting old??? LOL DD not here right now so I guess I'll get with her this evening and get everything straightened out.
> 
> There was a bomb theat on the UGA campus today. From what I understand it was a hoax but sure did cause major disruption. One of DD's good friends wasn't even able to get her car so we late ended up running her back to campus (she had gotten a ride home) so she could get her car and it not be towed.
> 
> Anyway between the two things mentioned above I have gotten absolutely nothing accomplished today that I really hoped to get done including taking anything out for dinner. Hmmmm.....maybe I can convince DH to go out to dinner or get take out from Chinese. We shall see.
> 
> *Kiwifrau* I listed a site you could go to in order to see the type of embroidery machine I have at the end of last week's tea party. In case you didn't see it here it is again: www.husqvarnaviking.com


And I recently went the other way! With a mac computer and an iPad i 'needed' and iPhone as Apple don't let you share things. Am loving having things on one device update the others as well. And the phone and iPad work so alike that what i work out for one works for the other as well.
My other recent buy was a GPS system. Got a new type out by Navman which links with the iPad and iPhone so I can work out routes etc on them and transfer to the GPS unit. Takes more getting used to but think I have it worked out now. Should be good once I get used to using it. Got it now because it will be useful for this trip and in NZ (includes NZ maps which was one of my criteria),
Guess I should go and do something about packing- actually maybe I should have breakfast first. Knitters Guild this afternoon- seem to miss more than I get to currently


----------



## pacer

Thanks Kate for getting us started. You did a fine job. 

Gwen...Hope you get the phones straightened out before you head north. Did your number stay the same? I remember last year that your DH called during KAP and sang to you(us) on our last day.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Found the bead reamer, hooray, can now finish the last Babe. Tonight I get to knit!!


----------



## pammie1234

I thought I would briefly check in. I will come back and get caught up on the current news. Back to last week first!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Hi All, I am so way, way behind, last week I got to read Sam's opening and that was all.

Healing energy to Sam and to any others out there not in the land of wellness, who are hurting physically or emotionally.

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{ALL OF US}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

I have been very busy, caring for parents, having a market stall (which I load the car for this afternoon), knitting and knitting group, study (which I am behind on).

We now have a beautiful little Rag Doll cat, a smoky masked little girl, pics to come after downloading from camera. It is funny to watch my furbaby Maggie May when Marley approaches her, I don't think Maggie May quite knows what Marley is. She will relax soon.

I must admit my favourite chicken meal is a bit of a cheater. I boil up a sufficient quantity of pasta shapes for 3 people which is divided up onto 3 plates for serving.
Dice up 2 skinless chicken breasts and fry in a little butter until golden brown, tip over this 1 jar of chicken sauce. Simmer until sauce has heated up, about 10 minutes. Spoon over the pasta shapes and enjoy. Quick, easy, filling, and a different sauce each time.

Hopefully will keep up better this week, and I hope Sam is right handed as it is easier if the arm broken is not the master hand.


----------



## busyworkerbee

KateB said:


> Thanks Iris, I was, but I'm afraid that 45% of the voters were disappointed. A close run thing.


I wonder how much the yes vote would have cost Scotland, if it had succeeded, after all the little matter of welfare support comes from England, is Scotland in a financial position to take that over?


----------



## NanaCaren

Just checking in real quick so I can find everyone tomorrow. Had a houseful this afternoon until just a bit ago. Love when the kids/grands come over in the evening. tomorrow they are all going apple picking, there will be 10 of the grandchildren. I am staying home recuperating. 

good night all healing peaceful thoughts going out to al. Extra healing thought for Sam.


----------



## NanaCaren

Just checking in real quick so I can find everyone tomorrow. Had a houseful this afternoon until just a bit ago. Love when the kids/grands come over in the evening. tomorrow they are all going apple picking, there will be 10 of the grandchildren. I am staying home recuperating. 

good night all healing peaceful thoughts going out to al. Extra healing thought for Sam.


----------



## busyworkerbee

kiwifrau said:


> now it seems to be the perfect time to do so....
> 
> While you were relaxing (Ha!) on your vacation I bit the bullet and bought the iRobot 880.
> Am "SO" thrilled with this little monster and totally amazed at how clean and accurate it cleans the hardwood and rugs. Of course like every other new owner of these Robot machines I stand and watch it going from here to there, checking that it really does what the manufacturer said it would. Would love to have one for every floor level (3). This certainly is easier carrying this to each level than my canister Miele. I'll still use the Miele for those extra thorough cleans.
> 
> Now of course I am thinking of you and your fractured arm and thinking thank goodness you have your machines and you are able to set it and forget it.


We recently bought the Dirt Devil Hard Floor Cleaner, and we love it, great at picking up dog and cat hair, and works well on the carpet we have as well as the tiles. I only wish it got into the corners as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm looking forward to meeting her....she's in for quite an experience.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Kate, thanks for taking over for Sam and posting such neat recipes. I eat a fair amount of chicken, not much beef, so always glad for new ideas. The Chicken Fricassee sounds very much like what my grandmother used to make but with real cream instead of broth. I would like yours much better, hated the cream, but the idea was good.
> 
> I've spent the afternoon working on the Beady Babes and am almost done with 10 more, just have to get the pin backs on them and get them on cards. I need to find the bead reamer I bought a couple weeks ago, don't remember what I did with it. Really need it. AARGH!
> 
> Hope everyone is healing nicely, getting plenty of rest, and getting ready for KAP. DD#1, who will be driving us there, is getting excited, afraid her skills won't measure up but I told her you were gentle people and not judges.
> 
> TTYL


----------



## martina

Thanks for the chicken recipes Kate, and for stepping in for Sam at such short notice. 
I had a phone call at 6pm to "confirm the visit by the agent and buyer at 930 tomorrow am. How can they confirm something they haven't told me about? I said ok but I am not pleased and will let the agent know tomorrow. They are working for me , after all.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> There was a bomb theat on the UGA campus today. From what I understand it was a hoax but sure did cause major disruption.


Australia's terror threat level has been raised, and we are having G20 here in November. I am bracing myself for bad news during that time as the home grown jihardists are growing in numbers and fanaticism. Will be staying well away from city centre and Gold Coast at the time for safety.


----------



## pacer

Kansas g-ma said:


> Kate, thanks for taking over for Sam and posting such neat recipes. I eat a fair amount of chicken, not much beef, so always glad for new ideas. The Chicken Fricassee sounds very much like what my grandmother used to make but with real cream instead of broth. I would like yours much better, hated the cream, but the idea was good.
> 
> I've spent the afternoon working on the Beady Babes and am almost done with 10 more, just have to get the pin backs on them and get them on cards. I need to find the bead reamer I bought a couple weeks ago, don't remember what I did with it. Really need it. AARGH!
> 
> Hope everyone is healing nicely, getting plenty of rest, and getting ready for KAP. DD#1, who will be driving us there, is getting excited, afraid her skills won't measure up but I told her you were gentle people and not judges.
> 
> TTYL


Everyone is at a different skill level. That should not even matter as we are more inclined to help someone rather than judge someone. We learn from one another and share lots of love and compassion for each other. We will look forward to meeting you and your DD#1 as well. What day are you arriving? You have a long drive. I drove to Nebraska in June. We did it in one day.


----------



## busyworkerbee

PurpleFi, love you girl, I had seen freehand embroidery done on a normal machine and had tried myself, and not had it work. After seeing your comment at the end of last week's ktp (which I am reading backwards) it occurred to me that that is what that control is for, the position of the gripper teeth.

Now I can have some artistic fun with the normal machine.


----------



## gagesmom

Kate thank you so much for coming to the rescue with hosting the ktp.

Hoping that Sam is not in pain and is able to rest comfortably.

I have to say....yum, yummy, yummier. DH loves chicken and I am sure he will love these recipes you shared. 

Just going to sign off for now. Check in before bed.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pacer said:


> Everyone is at a different skill level. That should not even matter as we are more inclined to help someone rather than judge someone. We learn from one another and share lots of love and compassion for each other. We will look forward to meeting you and your DD#1 as well. What day are you arriving? You have a long drive. I drove to Nebraska in June. We did it in one day.


She lives in central Kansas and I had hoped to leave fairly early Thurs morning because we can't do it in one day and still make the Fri knit-together. I had hoped we could get near Indianapolis by Thurs night and then Fri would be an easy drive, but there are some complications, still working on those. We also lose an hour getting there (but gain one coming home!!)


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kate, thanks for stepping in for Sam, great recipes, I love chicken, I just wish my DH liked it more.
Gwen, bomb threats, scary stuff. Even if nothing actually blew up.
Busyworkerbee, scary to have the terror threat raised, too many crazies in the world.
Sam, hope the arm is doing OK


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL....spent another 2 hours up at Radio Shack after DH got home cause he really wanted my old iPhone.....spent another 2 hours deleting my stuff once we got home and still couldn't remove some of the contacts that got linked cut to &&^% Facebook. I am so sick of technology right this minute had to take a break and vent here....LOL Eyes won't focus worth doodliesquat and can't find my eye drops.....LOL....forgive the typos if there are any cause I can't see much beyond a bluer.....think I'll just call it a night. TTYL {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


darowil said:


> And I recently went the other way! With a mac computer and an iPad i 'needed' and iPhone as Apple don't let you share things. Am loving having things on one device update the others as well. And the phone and iPad work so alike that what i work out for one works for the other as well.
> My other recent buy was a GPS system. Got a new type out by Navman which links with the iPad and iPhone so I can work out routes etc on them and transfer to the GPS unit. Takes more getting used to but think I have it worked out now. Should be good once I get used to using it. Got it now because it will be useful for this trip and in NZ (includes NZ maps which was one of my criteria),
> Guess I should go and do something about packing- actually maybe I should have breakfast first. Knitters Guild this afternoon- seem to miss more than I get to currently


----------



## gagesmom

Off to bed now short shift tomorrow. 10 - 2. 

Have a good night, day, afternoon, evening.


----------



## Bulldog

Hello My Sweet Angels,
I read the opening of last weeks KTP and, unfortunately, that is as far as I got. I have been working so hard on getting this house cleaned all week and running to soccer games. I finished and eight tonight. I have readbeans , diced onions, and spices in the crockpots. I soaked the red beans overnight last night. I have to get up at six a.m. and add the smoked sausage I have sliced up and boiling water and start the pots. They will cook until five or six. I made a double batch of marble brownies. Jims buddy will be here tomorrow night and this is what he requested.
In the midst of all this Jim and been boiling two thirty pound bags of peanuts for the freezer. He has a big pot and burner outside for this. I think this may well be our last year to do this. It is too hard on Jim and it takes us both to lift these pots. 
Kate, thank you for taking over for Sam. You see, when you cant get to KTP, you miss so much. I didnt even know Sam had been hurt. I am so sorry this happened to you Sam and pray you are not in pain You are in my prayers. 
Julie, you continue to be in my prayers. I am praying the Angels surround you and protect you in your upcoming trip. I also pray you get to see your beloved Fale.
Jeanette, I saw the picture of your thumb. I so hope it is better and you are not in pain. You have been working so hard, but everything you can will be wonderful this winter.
I have to go back and try and read on what I have missed besides Sams injury. I did see your pretty new do, Gwen.
I got my hair cut short Thursday. Surprisingly, Jim loved it.
I have to run help Jim bag peanuts. I Love You All To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks, Betty!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Betty, the thumb is just fine now...no evidence of the pressure bruise from just a day ago. Back to the canning tomorrow...DH says he's going to help me...we'll see how that goes.


----------



## pammie1234

kiwifrau said:


> Oh goodness Kate, some of the chicken recipe's sound delicious, good thing I'm buying chicken tomorrow when I'm out shopping, shall buy a couple of extra pieces.
> 
> Would love to join you in your overnight stay, sounds like lots of fun and hours of chit-chatting.
> 
> Sam, will say it again, sorry to hear of your fall and hope your arm mends quickly especially with the KAP drawing near.
> 
> Wanted to mention in last weeks Tea Party, just too busy, but will now it seems to be the perfect time to do so....
> 
> While you were relaxing (Ha!) on your vacation I bit the bullet and bought the iRobot 880.
> Am "SO" thrilled with this little monster and totally amazed at how clean and accurate it cleans the hardwood and rugs. Of course like every other new owner of these Robot machines I stand and watch it going from here to there, checking that it really does what the manufacturer said it would. Would love to have one for every floor level (3). This certainly is easier carrying this to each level than my canister Miele. I'll still use the Miele for those extra thorough cleans.
> 
> Thanks to your writing about yours here on the Tea Party I also now have the Braava & iRobot880. They should give you a discount, lol!
> 
> Now of course I am thinking of you and your fractured arm and thinking thank goodness you have your machines and you are able to set it and forget it.
> 
> Now back to the recipe's and my shopping list.
> 
> Enjoy your evening/day, Hugs to all that need them. Birthday/Anniversary Wishes for those who are celebrating their special day.


I have the Robot also, but somehow I have misplaced my directions. I copied one from the internet, but still not sure I know exactly what to do. My problem is the lighthouse. I think if I just use it to keep it in a section of the house it might do better. I was trying to get it to do a section and not try to go elsewhere. It really wanted to come in the den. Maybe it knows that is probably the room that needs it the most!


----------



## pammie1234

Kate, thanks for stepping up to open the new KTP. Your hard work is much appreciated. I eat a lot of chicken, but don't really cook a lot, but the recipes do sound delicious.

I think like many of you, I'm calling it a night. I hope everyone is doing well, especially those that are having health problems. Sending lots of healing energy your way.

Until tomorrow, hugs to all!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Betty, why do you boil & freeze peanuts? I've never heard of that before. Here we get peanuts in the shell & out as well as peanut butter,( a favorite of mine)



Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Angels,
> I read the opening of last weeks KTP and, unfortunately, that is as far as I got. I have been working so hard on getting this house cleaned all week and running to soccer games. I finished and eight tonight. I have readbeans , diced onions, and spices in the crockpots. I soaked the red beans overnight last night. I have to get up at six a.m. and add the smoked sausage I have sliced up and boiling water and start the pots. They will cook until five or six. I made a double batch of marble brownies. Jims buddy will be here tomorrow night and this is what he requested.
> In the midst of all this Jim and been boiling two thirty pound bags of peanuts for the freezer. He has a big pot and burner outside for this. I think this may well be our last year to do this. It is too hard on Jim and it takes us both to lift these pots.
> Kate, thank you for taking over for Sam. You see, when you cant get to KTP, you miss so much. I didnt even know Sam had been hurt. I am so sorry this happened to you Sam and pray you are not in pain You are in my prayers.
> Julie, you continue to be in my prayers. I am praying the Angels surround you and protect you in your upcoming trip. I also pray you get to see your beloved Fale.
> Jeanette, I saw the picture of your thumb. I so hope it is better and you are not in pain. You have been working so hard, but everything you can will be wonderful this winter.
> I have to go back and try and read on what I have missed besides Sams injury. I did see your pretty new do, Gwen.
> I got my hair cut short Thursday. Surprisingly, Jim loved it.
> I have to run help Jim bag peanuts. I Love You All To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kate for the chicken ideas, etc! And for being there at short notice! General Election here- and the rain is pouring intermittently- I had hoped to do some shopping, but think I will stay home instead. There are one or two things I need to acquire before my trip, but I can do that Wednesday.
> I gather there was a near riot in Glasgow between Yes and No supporters.


There's always some who let you down. I gather it was mainly Orange Lodge supporters who caused the trouble, no surprise there then.


----------



## KateB

flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry for your broken arm Sam. Will you need it pinned or will the splints hold it enough so that it can heal without surgery? Inquiring minds want to know. I'm excited for the chicken recipes but will have to look up what a mooli is..have never heard of such.


Sorry missed that, but I looked it up and it's a kind of giant radish. Funnily enough I would call someone who was mean (as in tight with money) ' mooly' as in " So mooly she would peel an orange in her pocket, rather than give you a bit," another from my Gran!


----------



## KateB

busyworkerbee said:


> I wonder how much the yes vote would have cost Scotland, if it had succeeded, after all the little matter of welfare support comes from England, is Scotland in a financial position to take that over?


I think we could have stood as an independent country as far as money goes as we have a lot of natural resources eg. oil, but whether that was the correct path to take was the real question.


----------



## KateB

I heard from Sandi (AZ Sticks) that Alan got released from the hospital yesterday and they are heading home today. She said he is doing "surprisingly well" and she sends her love to everyone.


----------



## KateB

busyworkerbee said:


> Australia's terror threat level has been raised, and we are having G20 here in November. I am bracing myself for bad news during that time as the home grown jihardists are growing in numbers and fanaticism. Will be staying well away from city centre and Gold Coast at the time for safety.


I hope it passes without incident. We had it here a few years ago and the security was very tight. My only complaint was that we seemed to be in the flight path for the huge helicopters which were used for transport, and they came over most mornings before 6am!


----------



## KateB

Having taken up most of this page  I'm off now to get ready for my overnight with the girls. I don't know if there's wi-fi at the hotel or not, so may not be back on again until Sunday...play nice now!


----------



## TNS

A hearty welcome to Kiwifrau's iRobot! May you have many happy hours of time wasting watching this fascinating new'pet'


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful recipes Kate. I've been looking for more chicken ideas. Thanks for taking over for Sam with the broken wing.....um....arm. LOL


TeeHee....  :lol:


----------



## Normaedern

Thank you, *Kate* for the recipes. We have black-eyed beans quite often so I shall give the curry a try. We eat chicken too. There are plenty for me to go at :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

Thanks for stepping in Kate. For a 'cobbled together effort' I think it's pretty darn good! I love all the chicken recipes - as far as I'm concerned you can never have too many. Will be trying several of them very soon.


----------



## Normaedern

KateB said:


> Sorry missed that, but I looked it up and it's a kind of giant radish. Funnily enough I would call someone who was mean (as in tight with money) ' mooly' as in " So mooly she would peel an orange in her pocket, rather than give you a bit," another from my Gran!


----------



## angelam

sassafras123 said:


> Chicken recipes sound luscious, thank you.
> Kiwifrau, much impressed with your weight loss. I'm working on downsizing.
> Waterlogged a half hour at noon.


Poor Sassafras - waterlogged again!!!


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....spent another 2 hours up at Radio Shack after DH got home cause he really wanted my old iPhone.....spent another 2 hours deleting my stuff once we got home and still couldn't remove some of the contacts that got linked cut to &&^% Facebook. I am so sick of technology right this minute had to take a break and vent here....LOL Eyes won't focus worth doodliesquat and can't find my eye drops.....LOL....forgive the typos if there are any cause I can't see much beyond a bluer.....think I'll just call it a night. TTYL {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Gwen - sounds like you are more than ready for bed! Have a good nights rest and you'll be techno wizard tomorrow! You're streets ahead of me where technology is concerned! Sweet dreams. x


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> I heard from Sandi (AZ Sticks) that Alan got released from the hospital yesterday and they are heading home today. She said he is doing "surprisingly well" and she sends her love to everyone.


Wow! That sounds quick, he must be doing really well. I'm so pleased for them. If you read this AZ - lots of healing hugs to you both.xx


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> There's always some who let you down. I gather it was mainly Orange Lodge supporters who caused the trouble, no surprise there then.


Karen and I got caught out by an Orange March, when I was there in 2011. Very noisy and a bit scary.


----------



## Lurker 2

The General Election is going the way I had feared and not the way I had wanted, bummer.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and warm Surrey. I am feeling a whole heap better this morning and I hope everyone else is.

Have to make a birthday cake for gs today, a nice simple one this year.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Saaturday photos....


----------



## Lurker 2

Glad you are feeling better, PurpleFi!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you are feeling better, PurpleFi!


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

The Party I had hoped might win, despite all odds, has lost, so we are in for three years of an ever more pompous right wing PM- he is so slick- but people seem to believe the TV image. The Party I had supported in my second vote, has not even made it past the threshold to be counted, groan. Labour really needs to buck up their ideas.
The rain is pouring down (again) about the only good thing with that is I don't need to water the pots!
Having found out which way the Election has swung, I will head to bed, again. Such is life.


----------



## cydneyjo

I've been lurking here for years, but had to jump in to wish Sam a speedy recovery.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh my have never seen white holly; very interesting. Wold look pretty in a mixed arrangement I imagine. The view from the garden down to the house is massive looking; how much land surrounds your home? It surly is beautiful thanks to Mr. P I imagine.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and warm Surrey. I am feeling a whole heap better this morning and I hope everyone else is.
> 
> Have to make a birthday cake for gs today, a nice simple one this year.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Saaturday photos....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hello Cydneyjo! Nice to see you speaking up. As you already know we love new folks. Sad that Sam was injured but glad it prompted youth join in the conversation. Hope yo will do so more.


cydneyjo said:


> I've been lurking here for years, but had to jump in to wish Sam a speedy recovery.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm up early because my dear German Shepherd (Sydney) managed to crawl under our bed this morning and got stuck. He has outgrown his crate so today I will need to go see if I can find a size GIANT for him. The crate we have is a large and when he stands n it his ears stick through the top; when lying down his snout and feet hang out the door so he can't be comfortable. It's like trying to crate a small horse....LOL


----------



## cydneyjo

Thanks for the Welcome. Well, I am certainly going to save the chicken recipes. I am moving to Maryland in a few weeks, and it will be nice to chat with folks from "home" from time to time.


----------



## pacer

Kansas g-ma said:


> She lives in central Kansas and I had hoped to leave fairly early Thurs morning because we can't do it in one day and still make the Fri knit-together. I had hoped we could get near Indianapolis by Thurs night and then Fri would be an easy drive, but there are some complications, still working on those. We also lose an hour getting there (but gain one coming home!!)


I thought you might have to leave on Thursday so you could arrive on Friday and be rested enough to participate. I am one who is up early enough that I might have attempted to leave early Friday morning. Fortunately, I live close enough to come on Friday morning. I will have plenty of things to do on Thursday afternoon and Friday morning before leaving my home.


----------



## pacer

cydneyjo said:


> Thanks for the Welcome. Well, I am certainly going to save the chicken recipes. I am moving to Maryland in a few weeks, and it will be nice to chat with folks from "home" from time to time.


Welcome to the tea party. Visit with us as often as you would like. We will be here all week visiting with one another.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is quite a move cydneyjo. I used to visit family that lived in Glen Burnie area but they recently passed away. Love Maryland crab boils.


cydneyjo said:


> Thanks for the Welcome. Well, I am certainly going to save the chicken recipes. I am moving to Maryland in a few weeks, and it will be nice to chat with folks from "home" from time to time.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning Pacer! I so look forward to seeing you and meeting Matthew. Was thinking of you both just yesterday.


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm up early because my dear German Shepherd (Sydney) managed to crawl under our bed this morning and got stuck. He has outgrown his crate so today I will need to go see if I can find a size GIANT for him. The crate we have is a large and when he stands n it his ears stick through the top; when lying down his snout and feet hang out the door so he can't be comfortable. It's like trying to crate a small horse....LOL


Good morning to you. I slept in late. I woke up at 5:30 this morning and did a little bit of knitting and started laundry. I decided to check my emails before heading back to the knitting needles. Today, I am hoping to make the parking lot sale at the LYS which is done annually. It is like a garage sale but it consists of yarns and pattern books and other fun things like that. I have gone some previous years as well. Have to see what my time looks like for today though as it is also DH's birthday and I have a commitment for this afternoon as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wish I could join you at the sale. I'm trying to be "good" and save any yarn purchases for the KAP....LOL. Ned to purge my stash and will do so by bringing some to the KAP....like I need more yarn. But, you know what they say....never have too much yarn or too many tools....at least that's what my DH says.


----------



## Southern Gal

i will jump in here, i miss so much these days, but i still love this gang, one day..................
bj is back to work, still waiting to hear from the final biopsy and will have a pet scan next month. i still think you will hardly notice the scar on the side of face once the hair is back like normal. 
i have been very busy shampooing carpets in SS class rooms gettting ready for the big back to SS and church day this sunday. also we are getting a young couple for youth pastors so getting his office spiffed up also. 
i am up early this morn, i just took bj to work and gonna go put on some clothes and grab some biscuits from our Hardees and go have breakfast with dad at Nursing home, mom has been eating with him most morns, dad is not eating much and they talked about a feeding tube, which will not be done, as per his wishes yrs ago. but you can eat with him and encourage him and he does eat better, so thats what we do. this growing old thing is sad at times.
sam, buddy heal quick.
jules i so hope you and fale have some quality time together. 
love the opening recipes, we are major chicken eaters and saw several i want to try. 
betty, show a pic of your new hair do. 
we are having some fall type weather now days, nice. we have had the most unusual weather this yr. but i have loved it. not so many months of hot hot this yr. which was great.
ok, i will be lurking, i must get around and get gone. later


----------



## RookieRetiree

Welcome - good to see you! I know there are quite a few people who "lurk" and that's okay, but we really like it when they stop in to say "hi". Hope you come back again, sometime.



cydneyjo said:


> I've been lurking here for years, but had to jump in to wish Sam a speedy recovery.


----------



## pacer

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and warm Surrey. I am feeling a whole heap better this morning and I hope everyone else is.
> 
> Have to make a birthday cake for gs today, a nice simple one this year.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Saaturday photos....


I have never seen white holly before. Thanks for sharing. Less than 2 weeks now and we will finally get to meet. What a wonderful weekend that will be. Will you send flower pictures back to DH everyday while you are in your travels? He might enjoy seeing flowers from other parts of the world.


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> Wish I could join you at the sale. I'm trying to be "good" and save any yarn purchases for the KAP....LOL. Ned to purge my stash and will do so by bringing some to the KAP....like I need more yarn. But, you know what they say....never have too much yarn or too many tools....at least that's what my DH says.


I don't need any more yarn, but love to look. I can usually pass it by when it is very pricey. I love to look, touch and dream. I will be saving funds for KAP weekend as well so it would have to be a great deal for me to buy. I am attempting to get my stash exchange together as well. Quite a bit of my stash is for charity knitting and I destash by sharing with others working on the same project. We need about 100 baby sweaters a year for our layette sets so we use quite a bit of yarn for that. I usually make hats, mittens and cowls for a group each year as well so that uses up some of my yarn.


----------



## Normaedern

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and warm Surrey. I am feeling a whole heap better this morning and I hope everyone else is.
> 
> Have to make a birthday cake for gs today, a nice simple one this year.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Saaturday photos....


 Love the photos but I have never seen the white holly before. That is pretty.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> I have the Robot also, but somehow I have misplaced my directions. I copied one from the internet, but still not sure I know exactly what to do. My problem is the lighthouse. I think if I just use it to keep it in a section of the house it might do better. I was trying to get it to do a section and not try to go elsewhere. It really wanted to come in the den. Maybe it knows that is probably the room that needs it the most!


I've had the Roomba Robot for years, a few models and the lighthouse used to be simple and used it easily. Have never figured the new lighthouse out and put up barriers of chairs, marble runs, etc. If you figure it out let me know. Maybe I should look on You Tube. They seem to have video instructions for everything. Learned how to take off old and put on new toilet seats on there and also how to use my iphone. Hmmm, wondering if perhaps when it arrives the batteries are bad already. The light is flashing and from the You Tube video, it looks like it should be solid.


----------



## pacer

Caught up for now so off to change out the laundry loads, knitting, eating breakfast and many other necessary things to get done. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## jheiens

Welcome, Cydneyjo. Hope you'll drop in often and join in the conversations--whatever topics interest you.

It's been a busy week here also. I'm so looking forward to seeing and visiting with you all at KAP. Sure hope you will enjoy the afghans and best wishes to the winners.

Off to fix breakfast for Tim. See you soon.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hope everyone is well. Haven't checked the weather for today but it looks ok for now. So much cooler and I'd better bring my plants in that I want to survive. Some trees have already been changing color for a few weeks even before it got this cool. Today is the Fiber Festival but not sure if I will go or not. If I buy anything I want it to be at the LYS at KAP to support them and make our visit profitable for the owner for letting us use her shop last year. Maybe I'll go and just walk around and get inspiration. Love to see the rug hooking demo. It is about 1 hr. ea. way to drive and I will be going alone. :thumbdown:

Sam, feel better soon and healing wishes again for today.


----------



## darowil

cydneyjo said:


> I've been lurking here for years, but had to jump in to wish Sam a speedy recovery.


And a big welcome to the TP- feel free to keep popping in now you have stopped lurking. In no time at all I'm sure Sam will be able to make a cuppa one-handed. And in the meantime plenty here to do the honours.


----------



## darowil

Just done a quick check, a few things to do on the internet and then off to bed ready toleave in less than 10 hours. First KTP stop Cathy, DD and Serena on Wednesday


----------



## RookieRetiree

Have a wonderful time and my best to everyone.



darowil said:


> Just done a quick check, a few things to do on the internet and then off to bed ready toleave in less than 10 hours. First KTP stop Cathy, DD and Serena on Wednesday


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone.... just marking a spot. 

Sam.... oh dear, a fall and a broken arm. :shock: Sorry to hear this and I hope you dont have too much pain. Take care....

Back to page 1


----------



## jonibee

I'm so Sorry to hear that Sam has met with a mishap and hope that it mends ASAP..I look forward to every Sat. a.m. to get all the news and recipes. Thank You for being there for him and filling in. I will keep Sams' speedy recovery in my prayers...


----------



## patocenizo

Oh my goodness, I hope Sam is okay and pray for his speedy recovery...how did it happen? Thanks for taking over and the wonderful chicken recipes. My DH and I also eat a bit of chicken but mostly roasted and every now and then I'll make thighs with some Mexican flavor to them.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Jonibee - so great to see you. I'm sure Sam appreciates the prayers...he's in good hands under Heidi's nursing care. Stop in again soon.



jonibee said:


> I'm so Sorry to hear that Sam has met with a mishap and hope that it mends ASAP..I look forward to every Sat. a.m. to get all the news and recipes. Thank You for being there for him and filling in. I will keep Sams' speedy recovery in my prayers...


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Just done a quick check, a few things to do on the internet and then off to bed ready toleave in less than 10 hours. First KTP stop Cathy, DD and Serena on Wednesday


Have a wonderful & safe trip Darowil. Looking forward to hearing all about your travels and KAP Downunder.


----------



## TNS

RookieRetiree said:


> Have a wonderful time and my best to everyone.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: (Darowils trip starting)


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi All, I am so way, way behind, last week I got to read Sam's opening and that was all.
> 
> Healing energy to Sam and to any others out there not in the land of wellness, who are hurting physically or emotionally.
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{ALL OF US}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> 
> I have been very busy, caring for parents, having a market stall (which I load the car for this afternoon), knitting and knitting group, study (which I am behind on).
> 
> We now have a beautiful little Rag Doll cat, a smoky masked little girl, pics to come after downloading from camera. It is funny to watch my furbaby Maggie May when Marley approaches her, I don't think Maggie May quite knows what Marley is. She will relax soon.
> 
> I must admit my favourite chicken meal is a bit of a cheater. I boil up a sufficient quantity of pasta shapes for 3 people which is divided up onto 3 plates for serving.
> Dice up 2 skinless chicken breasts and fry in a little butter until golden brown, tip over this 1 jar of chicken sauce. Simmer until sauce has heated up, about 10 minutes. Spoon over the pasta shapes and enjoy. Quick, easy, filling, and a different sauce each time.
> 
> Hopefully will keep up better this week, and I hope Sam is right handed as it is easier if the arm broken is not the master hand.


I was thinking of you earlier and realized we hadn't had a note from you lately. Now I know why!! You really stay busy! But it's good hear what's going on in your life.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> I heard from Sandi (AZ Sticks) that Alan got released from the hospital yesterday and they are heading home today. She said he is doing "surprisingly well" and she sends her love to everyone.


Fantastic to hear!!  :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> Thanks for the chicken recipes Kate, and for stepping in for Sam at such short notice.
> I had a phone call at 6pm to "confirm the visit by the agent and buyer at 930 tomorrow am. How can they confirm something they haven't told me about? I said ok but I am not pleased and will let the agent know tomorrow. They are working for me , after all.


Seems like lack of courtesy. But unless there's a hitch, I'm assuming the sale has gone through?
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm up early because my dear German Shepherd (Sydney) managed to crawl under our bed this morning and got stuck. He has outgrown his crate so today I will need to go see if I can find a size GIANT for him. The crate we have is a large and when he stands n it his ears stick through the top; when lying down his snout and feet hang out the door so he can't be comfortable. It's like trying to crate a small horse....LOL


LOL Poor Sydney getting stuck under the bed. I hope you manage to get him a giant crate. LOL :roll:


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....spent another 2 hours up at Radio Shack after DH got home cause he really wanted my old iPhone.....spent another 2 hours deleting my stuff once we got home and still couldn't remove some of the contacts that got linked cut to &&^% Facebook. I am so sick of technology right this minute had to take a break and vent here....LOL Eyes won't focus worth doodliesquat and can't find my eye drops.....LOL....forgive the typos if there are any cause I can't see much beyond a bluer.....think I'll just call it a night. TTYL {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Technology makes my brain hurt. I figure technology is why I raised smart children. I dump everything in their laps and retrieve it when it's all set! Their brains are younger than mine!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 7.... bedtime for me.


----------



## jknappva

My dear Betty, you sure do stay busy. I hope you didn't have many aches and pains from your tumble last week. I've been thinking of you and should have sent you a PM before now.
But I guess you continued working through any pain you had to accomplish so much.
Take care of yourself and make some time for YOU!!
You're one of the special ones.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Sorry missed that, but I looked it up and it's a kind of giant radish. Funnily enough I would call someone who was mean (as in tight with money) ' mooly' as in " So mooly she would peel an orange in her pocket, rather than give you a bit," another from my Gran!


I do love your Gran's sayings. I really look forward to them. They're so appropriate and most of them I've never heard!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> I heard from Sandi (AZ Sticks) that Alan got released from the hospital yesterday and they are heading home today. She said he is doing "surprisingly well" and she sends her love to everyone.


Thanks for the update. I hope and pray he continues to do well.
Junek


----------



## Miss Pam

Sam - I hope your arm is better soon. So sorry to hear that happened. Sending healing vibes your way.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and warm Surrey. I am feeling a whole heap better this morning and I hope everyone else is.
> 
> Have to make a birthday cake for gs today, a nice simple one this year.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Saaturday photos....


What grand photos this morning. From the looks of the first one, the sun is shining brightly.
I've never seen or heard of white holly. It looks almost iridescent! So beautiful! And the garden flowers are holding their own.
Glad you're feeling better.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

cydneyjo said:


> I've been lurking here for years, but had to jump in to wish Sam a speedy recovery.


So glad you decided to join the conversation. Don't be a lurker...we'd love to hear about what's going on with you!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm up early because my dear German Shepherd (Sydney) managed to crawl under our bed this morning and got stuck. He has outgrown his crate so today I will need to go see if I can find a size GIANT for him. The crate we have is a large and when he stands n it his ears stick through the top; when lying down his snout and feet hang out the door so he can't be comfortable. It's like trying to crate a small horse....LOL


Maybe you need a bear sized one!!
He's quite the character. We need another picture with something for comparison to see how large he is. You sure you didn't adopt a horse!!!??ROFL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> Good morning to you. I slept in late. I woke up at 5:30 this morning and did a little bit of knitting and started laundry. I decided to check my emails before heading back to the knitting needles. Today, I am hoping to make the parking lot sale at the LYS which is done annually. It is like a garage sale but it consists of yarns and pattern books and other fun things like that. I have gone some previous years as well. Have to see what my time looks like for today though as it is also DH's birthday and I have a commitment for this afternoon as well.


Happy birthday to your DH!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and warm Surrey. I am feeling a whole heap better this morning and I hope everyone else is.
> 
> Have to make a birthday cake for gs today, a nice simple one this year.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Saaturday photos....


Love the pix. White holly-- how lovely.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm up early because my dear German Shepherd (Sydney) managed to crawl under our bed this morning and got stuck. He has outgrown his crate so today I will need to go see if I can find a size GIANT for him. The crate we have is a large and when he stands n it his ears stick through the top; when lying down his snout and feet hang out the door so he can't be comfortable. It's like trying to crate a small horse....LOL


Oh, Gwen, what a giggle-- Sydney must give you lots of laughs.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pacer said:


> I thought you might have to leave on Thursday so you could arrive on Friday and be rested enough to participate. I am one who is up early enough that I might have attempted to leave early Friday morning. Fortunately, I live close enough to come on Friday morning. I will have plenty of things to do on Thursday afternoon and Friday morning before leaving my home.


If we left early Fri morn we wouldn't even make Indianapolis by nightfall, I think. It IS a ways. Depending on which place I check, around 700 miles, I think, and we lose an hour getting there.


----------



## kiwifrau

pammie1234 said:


> I have the Robot also, but somehow I have misplaced my directions. I copied one from the internet, but still not sure I know exactly what to do. My problem is the lighthouse. I think if I just use it to keep it in a section of the house it might do better. I was trying to get it to do a section and not try to go elsewhere. It really wanted to come in the den. Maybe it knows that is probably the room that needs it the most!


I believe that's what the lighthouse is for, at least that's how I've been using it. At 1st was letting it do my LR/DR area (open concept) but found it better when I placed the lighthouse so that it did the DR 1st the LR 2nd. Same for the kitchen & hallway. My one problem is that it becomes stuck under my DR buffet & the LR wall-unit. Right now as I have extra's from the hardwood flooring I place a couple of those along the length so that it doesn't get stuck. My ambition is to knit a long, long sausage and put that in the front so it's not constantly banging onto the units.

One tip, (if I'm wrong Sam or someone else will let us know) regarding how you position the lighthouse. You have to make sure the light goes across the area that you don't want it to go into.

Today will be doing the LR and this will be the 1st time since my 2 new loveseats arrived. Wonder how this is going to go, lol!


----------



## kiwifrau

TNS said:


> A hearty welcome to Kiwifrau's iRobot! May you have many happy hours of time wasting watching this fascinating new'pet'


 :thumbup: :thumbup:  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau

cydneyjo said:


> I've been lurking here for years, but had to jump in to wish Sam a speedy recovery.


Welcome, guess quite a few of us did the same and for myself not always able to keep up, but I do enjoy the Tea Party they are a fantastic group. Goes for the whole of KP


----------



## sassafras123

Cydneyjo, welcome.
Bonnie, boiled peanuts are a southern thing. My twin lives in Charleston, SC and I've eaten them there. 
I've never seen white holly either. Pretty.
Jealous of your new IPhone. I want one so much. But my cheap outweighs my wants!
Pacer, you made me giggle with waterlogged. Hate spell check.
Gwen, waiting for new pic of Sydney.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope everyone is well. Haven't checked the weather for today but it looks ok for now. So much cooler and I'd better bring my plants in that I want to survive. Some trees have already been changing color for a few weeks even before it got this cool. Today is the Fiber Festival but not sure if I will go or not. If I buy anything I want it to be at the LYS at KAP to support them and make our visit profitable for the owner for letting us use her shop last year. Maybe I'll go and just walk around and get inspiration. Love to see the rug hooking demo. It is about 1 hr. ea. way to drive and I will be going alone. :thumbdown:
> 
> Sam, feel better soon and healing wishes again for today.


Cashmeregma, I thought about driving up to the Festival, but I think I'm going to save my money for the trip to Ohio. Maybe next year - depending on when we have the KAP. :-D 
We are going to leave on Wed. Oct.1st. We are going to Indiana , stay Wed. night and meet some friends for lunch on Thurs. After lunch, we will backtrack to Defiance, hopefully in time for dinner. It will be a long drive on Wed. (9 or 10 hours), but worth it to see some folks that we haven't seen in a couple of years. There are also 2 other couples who live in western Ohio who may also come for the lunch. Should be fun no matter how many show up!

Less than 2 weeks til KAP!!!
Hugs, Paula


----------



## Poledra65

Good Morning. Sam, you aren't supposed to damage yourself, especially with the KTP coming so close. I do hope that you heal quickly and fully. 
Kate, great opening, hope you are having a great getaway with the girls. I have to copy your chicken recipes to try, we eat more than enough chicken. 
I have about 23 pages to catch up on from last week, so I'd better get that done while I can. 
We didn't get back from Ft. Collins and CSU until after 9pm last night, they didn't finish with Deva until 7pm, they did blood work, the ultra sound, blood work again, then neurology looked at her, surgery looked at her, so the concensus (it's funny, spell check doesn't recognize the word even though it's in the dictionary) is that she is not typical of a shunt puppy, but not typical for anything else either, so Tuesday we take her back for a CT scan and they will take her directly to surgery after if they can find a shunt or it's something else that requires surgery, if they can't find a shunt or anything in the liver they will scan up the body to the brain to see if she has Hydrocephalus or a brain lesion and go from there. Poor puppy, she had a long day, we did however find out that she has a major bladder infection so she's on antibiotics now. So, we'll keep you all posted, thanks so much for the prayers and positive thoughts. 
Now to go back and catch up, 
OH!! And David said thank you all for the birthday wishes. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandmapaula

jknappva said:


> Technology makes my brain hurt. I figure technology is why I raised smart children. I dump everything in their laps and retrieve it when it's all set! Their brains are younger than mine!
> Junek


Amen, June - I have a daughter who used to be in IT and still works very closely with the IT department at the University where she works. She's the one the family all go to with computer stuff when the teenagers can't figure it out :lol:! When my laptop died last winter, she got most of my important stuff onto my new one - but even her IT friends couldn't get my patterns back - but I've found lots of new ones, and they are also on a memory stick. Thank goodness for smart children!


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> i will jump in here, i miss so much these days, but i still love this gang, one day..................
> bj is back to work, still waiting to hear from the final biopsy and will have a pet scan next month. i still think you will hardly notice the scar on the side of face once the hair is back like normal.
> i have been very busy shampooing carpets in SS class rooms gettting ready for the big back to SS and church day this sunday. also we are getting a young couple for youth pastors so getting his office spiffed up also.
> i am up early this morn, i just took bj to work and gonna go put on some clothes and grab some biscuits from our Hardees and go have breakfast with dad at Nursing home, mom has been eating with him most morns, dad is not eating much and they talked about a feeding tube, which will not be done, as per his wishes yrs ago. but you can eat with him and encourage him and he does eat better, so thats what we do. this growing old thing is sad at times.
> sam, buddy heal quick.
> jules i so hope you and fale have some quality time together.
> love the opening recipes, we are major chicken eaters and saw several i want to try.
> betty, show a pic of your new hair do.
> we are having some fall type weather now days, nice. we have had the most unusual weather this yr. but i have loved it. not so many months of hot hot this yr. which was great.
> ok, i will be lurking, i must get around and get gone. later


That is kind of you, Donna, to remember us! I do so hope that can be the outcome of my visit- but am trying not to get excited over the prospect- better to try to remain calm.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Just done a quick check, a few things to do on the internet and then off to bed ready toleave in less than 10 hours. First KTP stop Cathy, DD and Serena on Wednesday


Lucky you! then on to Canberra?


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Good Morning. Sam, you aren't supposed to damage yourself, especially with the KTP coming so close. I do hope that you heal quickly and fully.
> Kate, great opening, hope you are having a great getaway with the girls. I have to copy your chicken recipes to try, we eat more than enough chicken.
> I have about 23 pages to catch up on from last week, so I'd better get that done while I can.
> We didn't get back from Ft. Collins and CSU until after 9pm last night, they didn't finish with Deva until 7pm, they did blood work, the ultra sound, blood work again, then neurology looked at her, surgery looked at her, so the concensus (it's funny, spell check doesn't recognize the word even though it's in the dictionary) is that she is not typical of a shunt puppy, but not typical for anything else either, so Tuesday we take her back for a CT scan and they will take her directly to surgery after if they can find a shunt or it's something else that requires surgery, if they can't find a shunt or anything in the liver they will scan up the body to the brain to see if she has Hydrocephalus or a brain lesion and go from there. Poor puppy, she had a long day, we did however find out that she has a major bladder infection so she's on antibiotics now. So, we'll keep you all posted, thanks so much for the prayers and positive thoughts.
> Now to go back and catch up,
> OH!! And David said thank you all for the birthday wishes.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


Poor little puppy. I do so hope it is something simple not too complex.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, you made me giggle with waterlogged. Hate spell check.


I've always liked "waterlogged" because, after initial "WTHeck," I figured you were logging time while doing a water workout-- hence, "waterlogged".


----------



## Poledra65

Fantastic news that Alan and Sandy are headed home, thank you Kate for the update. 
Glad the vote went your way. :thumbup: 
Julie, sorry the vote in NZ didn't go better, hopefully it gets better sometime soon. 
Gwen, poor Sydney, lolol, been there done that with dogs stuck under the bed, they think they are so much smaller than they actually are sometimes, and they just don't think things through. lolol, just like kids. 
I have to get Ryssa a bigger crate in the near future, hers still fits, but not for long with the way she's growing. 
Purple, great pictures, such lovely mornings you have. 
Welcome to any new faces, I'm trying to just read through and not comment individually as that just takes up way too much room and time. 
There was something else I was going to comment on, hmmm...
OH! Mary, 5:30am is not sleeping in. lolol Happy birthday to your DH!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Southern Gal said:


> i will jump in here, i miss so much these days, but i still love this gang, one day..................
> bj is back to work, still waiting to hear from the final biopsy and will have a pet scan next month. i still think you will hardly notice the scar on the side of face once the hair is back like normal.
> i have been very busy shampooing carpets in SS class rooms gettting ready for the big back to SS and church day this sunday. also we are getting a young couple for youth pastors so getting his office spiffed up also.
> i am up early this morn, i just took bj to work and gonna go put on some clothes and grab some biscuits from our Hardees and go have breakfast with dad at Nursing home, mom has been eating with him most morns, dad is not eating much and they talked about a feeding tube, which will not be done, as per his wishes yrs ago. but you can eat with him and encourage him and he does eat better, so thats what we do. this growing old thing is sad at times.
> sam, buddy heal quick.
> jules i so hope you and fale have some quality time together.
> love the opening recipes, we are major chicken eaters and saw several i want to try.
> betty, show a pic of your new hair do.
> we are having some fall type weather now days, nice. we have had the most unusual weather this yr. but i have loved it. not so many months of hot hot this yr. which was great.
> ok, i will be lurking, i must get around and get gone. later


Great that bj is back to work and doing well, hope that all continues well. 
It is good that your dad eats better with others there encouraging him, hopefully his appetite will kick back in again. Getting older is certainly not for the weak.
Take care, Hugs


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poledra, hope you get the puppy sorted out-- hate to have them suffering or at least not doing well. And they can't tell you what is wrong.

Glad to see a couple new avatars/people on here-- you will find it really addictive and hard to keep up with, but worth every minute and lots of fun.

To those traveling, be safe. To those with security dangers, we'll pray for safety for everyone. 

Have a pleasant weekend.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Just done a quick check, a few things to do on the internet and then off to bed ready toleave in less than 10 hours. First KTP stop Cathy, DD and Serena on Wednesday


If I miss you before you head out, have a safe trip, and lots of fun on the first leg of the journey, well, all the legs of the journey, but we'll start with the first one.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Poor little puppy. I do so hope it is something simple not too complex.


It goes for me, too.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Poor little puppy. I do so hope it is something simple not too complex.


Me too, poor thing, but she was pretty animated last night on the way home, we stopped at Wendys in Cheyenne as we were so hungry, and she barked, barked, barked, at the box that you make your order at (she hasn't made that racket in weeks), she had strong opinions about that whole thing, we shouldn't have encouraged her barking but it was so funny and it had been a reeeeaally long day. lol
She ate her dog food really good on the way home too, so hopefully the antibiotics will make a big difference.


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> Poledra, hope you get the puppy sorted out-- hate to have them suffering or at least not doing well. And they can't tell you what is wrong.
> 
> Glad to see a couple new avatars/people on here-- you will find it really addictive and hard to keep up with, but worth every minute and lots of fun.
> 
> To those traveling, be safe. To those with security dangers, we'll pray for safety for everyone.
> 
> Have a pleasant weekend.


It is hard, and she's just so amenable and good natured through it all, the vet said at least she's very portable. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Normaedern said:


> It goes for me, too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> There's always some who let you down. I gather it was mainly Orange Lodge supporters who caused the trouble, no surprise there then.


What is the orange lodge? I remember seeing a photo of one of my Moms brothers in an Orangemans parade when I was a child but didn't know what that was.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gwen; referencing Poledra's dog being portable..not something you could say about Sydney. Sounds like you need one of those older wooden playpens; time for a trip to garage sales and flea market. Kaye, hope Deva continues to get better.

Carol, just saw where that some of the local malls have that store..care to meet me at one and grab some lunch?

I just got my KAP favors all set; so cute!

I have 50 lbs of tomatoes cooking down to become salsa, BBQ sauce, and cocktail sauce later today..i have every big pot I own on the cooktop simmering away.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Did you drive BJ to work naked? Lol.

Sorry your Dad isn't doing well. It's great that the nursing home is close enough that you can drop by often. My step dad & MIL were both in the facility attached to the hospital where I worked so I could stop in every day when I had coffee break or lunch, it sure made life easier for me & they enjoyed the company.



Southern Gal said:


> i will jump in here, i miss so much these days, but i still love this gang, one day..................
> bj is back to work, still waiting to hear from the final biopsy and will have a pet scan next month. i still think you will hardly notice the scar on the side of face once the hair is back like normal.
> i have been very busy shampooing carpets in SS class rooms gettting ready for the big back to SS and church day this sunday. also we are getting a young couple for youth pastors so getting his office spiffed up also.
> i am up early this morn, i just took bj to work and gonna go put on some clothes and grab some biscuits from our Hardees and go have breakfast with dad at Nursing home, mom has been eating with him most morns, dad is not eating much and they talked about a feeding tube, which will not be done, as per his wishes yrs ago. but you can eat with him and encourage him and he does eat better, so thats what we do. this growing old thing is sad at times.
> sam, buddy heal quick.
> jules i so hope you and fale have some quality time together.
> love the opening recipes, we are major chicken eaters and saw several i want to try.
> betty, show a pic of your new hair do.
> we are having some fall type weather now days, nice. we have had the most unusual weather this yr. but i have loved it. not so many months of hot hot this yr. which was great.
> ok, i will be lurking, i must get around and get gone. later


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Just done a quick check, a few things to do on the internet and then off to bed ready toleave in less than 10 hours. First KTP stop Cathy, DD and Serena on Wednesday


I hope you have safe travels & a great time visiting with everyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cydneyjo, welcome to the group, join in often we all love to hear about people from other parts of the world.

Purple, your house & yard looks enormous in that picture. Great flowers too, I've not seen white holly before, it looks pretty prickly.

Kansas gma, I didn't look at a ap s had not realized you would be travelling so far. Safe trip.

I'm just waiting on DH to phone he is moving to another field so have to move combine, semi & water wagon( everything is so dry he always sets it nearby in case the combine catches fire ) this time of year I'm the gofer- go fer this & go fer that lol.
The trees are so pretty right now but it is s windy the leaves are pilling up on the ground.


----------



## martina

Well, the buyer came this morning bringing his girlfriend to look around. All seems ok. he is away in October and as I am too it suits us both for now. I am just waiting to see if my neighbour is having a take away this evening so as to save myself having to cook, and also being able to have something a bit different, so just reading here and my kindle. Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love hearing your farming stories. I remember the harvest season in the corn picking (before combines for corn) and bean combining along with the fall hay and stray baling. One of my favorite pasttimes was to play on the corn cob pile after corn shelling was done. I remember being the gopher too -- carrying sandwiches and tea and coffee out the workers.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Cydneyjo, welcome to the group, join in often we all love to hear about people from other parts of the world.
> 
> Purple, your house & yard looks enormous in that picture. Great flowers too, I've not seen white holly before, it looks pretty prickly.
> 
> Kansas gma, I didn't look at a ap s had not realized you would be travelling so far. Safe trip.
> 
> I'm just waiting on DH to phone he is moving to another field so have to move combine, semi & water wagon( everything is so dry he always sets it nearby in case the combine catches fire ) this time of year I'm the gofer- go fer this & go fer that lol.
> The trees are so pretty right now but it is s windy the leaves are pilling up on the ground.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope it all goes through okay...seems funny that he didn't have the girlfriend's approval before signing the offer...hope you get a sale/closing date soon so you know how to plan for the next phase of your life. Hope you find some place with yummy food.



martina said:


> Well, the buyer came this morning bringing his girlfriend to look around. All seems ok. he is away in October and as I am too it suits us both for now. I am just waiting to see if my neighbour is having a take away this evening so as to save myself having to cook, and also being able to have something a bit different, so just reading here and my kindle. Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## angelam

martina said:


> Well, the buyer came this morning bringing his girlfriend to look around. All seems ok. he is away in October and as I am too it suits us both for now. I am just waiting to see if my neighbour is having a take away this evening so as to save myself having to cook, and also being able to have something a bit different, so just reading here and my kindle. Have a good evening everyone.


Fingers crossed for you Martina. It's good if both parties can be flexible with each other re visiting and dates etc. My DD finally moved last week having had her house on the market last year, took it off during the winter and started again this spring. Had to move the exchange date twice because of solicitors asking questions at the last minute, that could have been asked and answered weeks earlier. She finally collapsed into her new home last Thursday!


----------



## Poledra65

Martina, hope that all continues to go well with the sale of the house. Fingers and toes crossed here for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 wrote:
Good Morning. Sam, you aren't supposed to damage yourself, especially with the KTP coming so close. I do hope that you heal quickly and fully. 
Kate, great opening, hope you are having a great getaway with the girls. I have to copy your chicken recipes to try, we eat more than enough chicken. 
I have about 23 pages to catch up on from last week, so I'd better get that done while I can. 
We didn't get back from Ft. Collins and CSU until after 9pm last night, they didn't finish with Deva until 7pm, they did blood work, the ultra sound, blood work again, then neurology looked at her, surgery looked at her, so the concensus (it's funny, spell check doesn't recognize the word even though it's in the dictionary) is that she is not typical of a shunt puppy, but not typical for anything else either, so Tuesday we take her back for a CT scan and they will take her directly to surgery after if they can find a shunt or it's something else that requires surgery, if they can't find a shunt or anything in the liver they will scan up the body to the brain to see if she has Hydrocephalus or a brain lesion and go from there. Poor puppy, she had a long day, we did however find out that she has a major bladder infection so she's on antibiotics now. So, we'll keep you all posted, thanks so much for the prayers and positive thoughts.
Now to go back and catch up, 
OH!! And David said thank you all for the birthday wishes. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!
________________________________

So sorry to hear they need further testing. Good to get the bladder infection cleared up. It is not easy coming away without an answer. Hugs for the wee puppy and I missed David's BD, so belated Birthday Wishes. Happy Birthday David.   :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie...Love your sense of humor. Quite the life that you have. Some time take a picture of the equipment you move around. You are quite the partner with your DH and I know that makes for a special relationship if he realizes how lucky he is.

Southern Gal...Nice to hear from you and so much going on in your life. You are such a loving and considerate daughter. I hope I will be so lucky to have someone care for me like you do for your parents, and I imagine for everyone who knows you. Hoping all is well with BJ's report and petscan.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kate...Thanks for the info on AZ and Alan. I'm sure he will be so glad to get home. Praying he is healing well and that it will be a quick and complete healing with quality of life awaiting both of them.
Also, glad the vote went the way you wanted.

Julie...Sorry the people you wanted voted in didn't succeed. I know this means less financial help for those who really need it.

Gwen...You are so smart to be crate-training Sydney. Will save on future furniture costs. They are expensive though. Hope you can find the size you need at the right price.


----------



## Normaedern

Poledra65 said:


> Martina, hope that all continues to go well with the sale of the house. Fingers and toes crossed here for you.


and my eye lashes too!!


----------



## sassafras123

Thank you for update on Sandi and Alan.
Lost a pound this week and got a star as I've lost 10 pounds. Yeah. Won't even think of how much more I have to loose. Will just work on the next 5 pounds.
Kaye, healing energy for Ryssa.


----------



## jknappva

Grandmapaula said:


> Amen, June - I have a daughter who used to be in IT and still works very closely with the IT department at the University where she works. She's the one the family all go to with computer stuff when the teenagers can't figure it out :lol:! When my laptop died last winter, she got most of my important stuff onto my new one - but even her IT friends couldn't get my patterns back - but I've found lots of new ones, and they are also on a memory stick. Thank goodness for smart children!


And I'll say amen about smart children. My daughter who lives with me handles some of the tech for me. But anything that's too complicated, I yell for my son. I figure if he managed to build his own computer when PC's first became popular, he can handle most of the mess I encounter!
Well, since my fur-baby thinks she needs cuddling,I guess I'll give up!LOL!
Junek


----------



## KatyNora

jknappva said:


> Technology makes my brain hurt. * I figure technology is why I raised smart children.* I dump everything in their laps and retrieve it when it's all set! Their brains are younger than mine!
> Junek


I totally agree!!


----------



## puppymargo

This is Alexis and Grandpa wanted me to tell you all that his computer is at the health spa. The arm is doing well.
Alexis-Sam
(I am doing this on my iPhone)


----------



## angelam

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you for update on Sandi and Alan.
> Lost a pound this week and got a star as I've lost 10 pounds. Yeah. Won't even think of how much more I have to loose. Will just work on the next 5 pounds.
> Kaye, healing energy for Ryssa.


Congratulations on losing 10lbs. That's a fantastic achievement! You're right to concentrate on 5lbs at a time, looking at the whole picture can be overwhelming at times. Well done you!


----------



## angelam

puppymargo said:


> This is Alexis and Grandpa wanted me to tell you all that his computer is at the health spa. The arm is doing well.
> Alexis-Sam
> (I am doing this on my iPhone)


Thank you for that Alexis. I'm glad it's his computer and not Grandpa who's at the health spa. He's lucky to have you to send messages for him! I hope he's being a good patient and doing as he's told.


----------



## Karena

Thanks Kate for hosting. You did a great job with the recipes. I will make chicken cacciatore tonight. I servie it with thin spaghetti. 
Best wishes
Karena


----------



## RookieRetiree

puppymargo wrote:
This is Alexis and Grandpa wanted me to tell you all that his computer is at the health spa. The arm is doing well.
Alexis-Sam
(I am doing this on my iPhone)

Thank you for that Alexis. I'm glad it's his computer and not Grandpa who's at the health spa. He's lucky to have you to send messages for him! I hope he's being a good patient and doing as he's told.

Thanks Alexis....hope Grandpa is feeling better--hard for him to type, I know...he'll really feel lost without his computer for awhile; hope it gets better soon also.

Hope you and your family are looking forward to the KAP as much as all of us are---we're so thrilled and thankful for your family for taking such good care of us. Looking forward to seeing you soon.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, poor thing, but she was pretty animated last night on the way home, we stopped at Wendys in Cheyenne as we were so hungry, and she barked, barked, barked, at the box that you make your order at (she hasn't made that racket in weeks), she had strong opinions about that whole thing, we shouldn't have encouraged her barking but it was so funny and it had been a reeeeaally long day. lol
> She ate her dog food really good on the way home too, so hopefully the antibiotics will make a big difference.


I sure hope that fur-baby can be treated and gets well. Sounds like you could see some improvement. 
Hope she continues to get better!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> Well, the buyer came this morning bringing his girlfriend to look around. All seems ok. he is away in October and as I am too it suits us both for now. I am just waiting to see if my neighbour is having a take away this evening so as to save myself having to cook, and also being able to have something a bit different, so just reading here and my kindle. Have a good evening everyone.


Sounds like everything is finally coming together for the house sale. I'm so glad for you.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> I love hearing your farming stories. I remember the harvest season in the corn picking (before combines for corn) and bean combining along with the fall hay and stray baling. One of my favorite pasttimes was to play on the corn cob pile after corn shelling was done. I remember being the gopher too -- carrying sandwiches and tea and coffee out the workers.


I never lived on a farm but being a country girl, I was surrounded by all those activities. And lived in the middle of a large farm when the children were growing up so,even though we weren't farming the land, all of it sounds familiar!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

puppymargo said:


> This is Alexis and Grandpa wanted me to tell you all that his computer is at the health spa. The arm is doing well.
> Alexis-Sam
> (I am doing this on my iPhone)


Thanks for the message, Alexis!! Better that his computer is at the health spa than your Grandpa being there. Please tell him he and his computer are in my prayers!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Fantastic news that Alan and Sandy are headed home, thank you Kate for the update.
> Glad the vote went your way. :thumbup:
> Julie, sorry the vote in NZ didn't go better, hopefully it gets better sometime soon.
> Gwen, poor Sydney, lolol, been there done that with dogs stuck under the bed, they think they are so much smaller than they actually are sometimes, and they just don't think things through. lolol, just like kids.
> I have to get Ryssa a bigger crate in the near future, hers still fits, but not for long with the way she's growing.
> Purple, great pictures, such lovely mornings you have.
> Welcome to any new faces, I'm trying to just read through and not comment individually as that just takes up way too much room and time.
> There was something else I was going to comment on, hmmm...
> OH! Mary, 5:30am is not sleeping in. lolol Happy birthday to your DH!!!!!


It is one advantage to a three year term- they come round quickly- but Labour really needs to regroup if they are to remain a political force. They have had an awful lot of leadership changes- and that does not speak of internal agreement between members. Unfortunately the Greens have not done very well either. I will hear the morning news in 6 minutes- the yahoo news had not been up-dated.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, poor thing, but she was pretty animated last night on the way home, we stopped at Wendys in Cheyenne as we were so hungry, and she barked, barked, barked, at the box that you make your order at (she hasn't made that racket in weeks), she had strong opinions about that whole thing, we shouldn't have encouraged her barking but it was so funny and it had been a reeeeaally long day. lol
> She ate her dog food really good on the way home too, so hopefully the antibiotics will make a big difference.


Well that is hopeful!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> What is the orange lodge? I remember seeing a photo of one of my Moms brothers in an Orangemans parade when I was a child but didn't know what that was.


Radical Northern Ireland (Protestants?) I think (I don't think they are catholic)


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Kate...Thanks for the info on AZ and Alan. I'm sure he will be so glad to get home. Praying he is healing well and that it will be a quick and complete healing with quality of life awaiting both of them.
> Also, glad the vote went the way you wanted.
> 
> Julie...Sorry the people you wanted voted in didn't succeed. I know this means less financial help for those who really need it.
> 
> Gwen...You are so smart to be crate-training Sydney. Will save on future furniture costs. They are expensive though. Hope you can find the size you need at the right price.


Unfortunately that is an almost inevitable result of a swing to the right.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Thank you for that Alexis. I'm glad it's his computer and not Grandpa who's at the health spa. He's lucky to have you to send messages for him! I hope he's being a good patient and doing as he's told.


ditto.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> The Party I had hoped might win, despite all odds, has lost, so we are in for three years of an ever more pompous right wing PM- he is so slick- but people seem to believe the TV image. The Party I had supported in my second vote, has not even made it past the threshold to be counted, groan. Labour really needs to buck up their ideas.
> The rain is pouring down (again) about the only good thing with that is I don't need to water the pots!
> Having found out which way the Election has swung, I will head to bed, again. Such is life.


I do know how you feel Julie! I don't want to be political on here, but we had the same situation in the UK a decade or so back, as you no doubt remember. It did eventually reach the point where people were say 'I have voted .... all my life, but, never again', and we did have a change, although, disappointingly, as far as I am concerned, the amount of real change was slight. I remember at the previous election, when a change of government seemed so close, but did not come, I went into work the morning after the result dressed entirely in black - black shoes, black tights, black skirt, black blouse, black beads. As a public servant, I could not openly comment, but no one could have been in any doubt about my feelings. I am sure change will come in NZ, too, but it may not, even so, bring all that you hope for.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I do know how you feel Julie! I don't want to be political on here, but we had the same situation in the UK a decade or so back, as you no doubt remember. It did eventually reach the point where people were say 'I have voted .... all my life, but, never again', and we did have a change, although, disappointingly, as far as I am concerned, the amount of real change was slight. I remember at the previous election, when a change of government seemed so close, but did not come, I went into work the morning after the result dressed entirely in black - black shoes, black tights, black skirt, black blouse, black beads. As a public servant, I could not openly comment, but no one could have been in any doubt about my feelings. I am sure change will come in NZ, too, but it may not, even so, bring all that you hope for.


It is very annoying when you know a lot of the result comes from clever spin doctoring. And a slick television persona. One thing at least it is not as wet today! I must go check my bread- it is proving got it started then got onto KP- and forgot!


----------



## Kathleendoris

busyworkerbee said:


> Australia's terror threat level has been raised, and we are having G20 here in November. I am bracing myself for bad news during that time as the home grown jihardists are growing in numbers and fanaticism. Will be staying well away from city centre and Gold Coast at the time for safety.


While I don't blame you from staying away from risky areas, that is just the sort of response the terrorists are hoping for. We had nearly 30 years of bombings, mostly from the IRA, and most people felt that the best response was to carry on as usual. It was not pleasant - one of the buildings in London that was blown up was the Baltic Exchange, where my husband often had to go on business. Fortunately, in that case, only property was damaged and no lives lost. We have both, on various occasions been on London mainline stations when there have been lock-downs as a result of bomb threats, and it is not an enjoyable experience. On the other hand, the closest my husband ever came to a disaster was in the King's Cross fire, when he came out of the Underground literally two minutes before everything turned nasty - that was deadly, but an accident, not a terrorist incident.You can do your best to stay safe, but there are never guarantees of safety.

I am getting gloomy, so I will stop. I don't want to depress everyone!
:thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern

angelam said:


> Thank you for that Alexis. I'm glad it's his computer and not Grandpa who's at the health spa. He's lucky to have you to send messages for him! I hope he's being a good patient and doing as he's told.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> While I don't blame you from staying away from risky areas, that is just the sort of response the terrorists are hoping for. We had nearly 30 years of bombings, mostly from the IRA, and most people felt that the best response was to carry on as usual. It was not pleasant - one of the buildings in London that was blown up was the Baltic Exchange, where my husband often had to go on business. Fortunately, in that case, only property was damaged and no lives lost. We have both, on various occasions been on London mainline stations when there have been lock-downs as a result of bomb threats, and it is not an enjoyable experience. On the other hand, the closest my husband ever came to a disaster was in the King's Cross fire, when he came out of the Underground literally two minutes before everything turned nasty - that was deadly, but an accident, not a terrorist incident.You can do your best to stay safe, but there are never guarantees of safety.
> 
> I am getting gloomy, so I will stop. I don't want to depress everyone!
> :thumbdown:


It is true, though, that there are no guarantees! But it is important not to get morbid!


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Radical Northern Ireland (Protestants?) I think (I don't think they are catholic)


I think you are right, Julie. I hoped someone would post that knew more than me.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> I think you are right, Julie. I hoped someone would post that knew more than me.


I just googled it to double check- they are Protestant- and the Glasgow March that I saw was a real motley crew. Mostly bent on creating trouble.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Gweniepooh said:


> DD dropped her iphone last night and shattered the screen so this morning (late) we went to the store to get her a new phone and since mine was eligible for an upgrade and had been having issues with it we both got new phones. Went with the Samsung Galaxy 5 ( I think that is what it is) instead of iPhone this time. Darn folks transferring the info somehow managed to get Dd's contact & pictures put onto my phone...not once but twice! I've spent a couple of hours having to go through and delete her stuff. Then noticed that I'm receiving her emails! What a mess. But so far, I do like the larger phone....sign of eyes going bad and getting old??? LOL DD not here right now so I guess I'll get with her this evening and get everything
> 
> I really like the idea of an iPhone. My current phone is anything but 'smart' and I would be eligible for a free upgrade, but it doubt if they would let me move up to an iPhone, or not without raising the contract price enormously. I love my iPad, which I have had on free loan for the past couple of years. Unfortunately, I soon have to hand it back, so I have just ordered one that will be my own. That was money I didn't really want to spend, so extra outlay on a phone does not seem wise at the moment, given that the one I have works perfectly well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thankfully, there was no sight of any of this turmoil when we were touring around London on the Underground--I don't think we would have known how to handle it.



Kathleendoris said:


> While I don't blame you from staying away from risky areas, that is just the sort of response the terrorists are hoping for. We had nearly 30 years of bombings, mostly from the IRA, and most people felt that the best response was to carry on as usual. It was not pleasant - one of the buildings in London that was blown up was the Baltic Exchange, where my husband often had to go on business. Fortunately, in that case, only property was damaged and no lives lost. We have both, on various occasions been on London mainline stations when there have been lock-downs as a result of bomb threats, and it is not an enjoyable experience. On the other hand, the closest my husband ever came to a disaster was in the King's Cross fire, when he came out of the Underground literally two minutes before everything turned nasty - that was deadly, but an accident, not a terrorist incident.You can do your best to stay safe, but there are never guarantees of safety.
> 
> I am getting gloomy, so I will stop. I don't want to depress everyone!
> :thumbdown:


----------



## sassafras123

Nap time.


----------



## PurpleFi

cydneyjo said:


> I've been lurking here for years, but had to jump in to wish Sam a speedy recovery.


Welcome from Surrey in the UK.


----------



## PurpleFi

pacer said:


> I have never seen white holly before. Thanks for sharing. Less than 2 weeks now and we will finally get to meet. What a wonderful weekend that will be. Will you send flower pictures back to DH everyday while you are in your travels? He might enjoy seeing flowers from other parts of the world.


I have skype on my tablet so I hope to be able to show him somethings from our trip.
With regard to the white holly, it is growing low down on a variagated holly bush and I can only assume it doesn't get enough sunlight to turn the leaves partly green.
Definitely less than 2 weeks - 10 days for us here in the UK :lol:


----------



## kiwifrau

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you for update on Sandi and Alan.
> Lost a pound this week and got a star as I've lost 10 pounds. Yeah. Won't even think of how much more I have to loose. Will just work on the next 5 pounds.
> Kaye, healing energy for Ryssa.


Just keep going girl you are doing great. Always keep in mind it will take awhile to loss the weight, but goodness me took years for it to add on, lol! Seriously you CAN & WILL do it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

martina said:


> Well, the buyer came this morning bringing his girlfriend to look around. All seems ok. he is away in October and as I am too it suits us both for now. I am just waiting to see if my neighbour is having a take away this evening so as to save myself having to cook, and also being able to have something a bit different, so just reading here and my kindle. Have a good evening everyone.


Hope all goes well with the sale, enjoy your supper out.


----------



## Bonnie7591

puppymargo said:


> This is Alexis and Grandpa wanted me to tell you all that his computer is at the health spa. The arm is doing well.
> Alexis-Sam
> (I am doing this on my iPhone)


Thanks for keeping us updated on your Grandpa, glad the arm is doing OK, too bad the computer is in the spa, if he can't do much else the computer would pass the time.


----------



## Sorlenna

Hi all, I'm still tired! DD goes for her week of dog sitting tonight, and I've just been working on some odds & ends and think I'll go sit and knit for a while now. Maybe I should jog around the block to wake myself up! :shock:

Alexis, thank you for the update, and I hope your Grandpa and his computer are mended soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Radical Northern Ireland (Protestants?) I think (I don't think they are catholic)


My family is Protestants so that makes sense. I don't think over here they could be too radical or my uncle wouldn't have been a member. I think it was more a social thing or at least would be for him. Moms family was from Ireland but from County Limerick, not the north but have been in Canada for 5 generations before me.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Hearing talk like that makes me glad I live in such a rural area although CFB Cold Lake is not very far away & when they are doing maneuvers the jets go over the house low enough to shake the dishes in the cupboards!the world is sure becoming a crazy place but I think the 24 hr news channels talking about the lunatics all the time only creates more when they get so much publicity.



Kathleendoris said:


> While I don't blame you from staying away from risky areas, that is just the sort of response the terrorists are hoping for. We had nearly 30 years of bombings, mostly from the IRA, and most people felt that the best response was to carry on as usual. It was not pleasant - one of the buildings in London that was blown up was the Baltic Exchange, where my husband often had to go on business. Fortunately, in that case, only property was damaged and no lives lost. We have both, on various occasions been on London mainline stations when there have been lock-downs as a result of bomb threats, and it is not an enjoyable experience. On the other hand, the closest my husband ever came to a disaster was in the King's Cross fire, when he came out of the Underground literally two minutes before everything turned nasty - that was deadly, but an accident, not a terrorist incident.You can do your best to stay safe, but there are never guarantees of safety.
> 
> I am getting gloomy, so I will stop. I don't want to depress everyone!
> :thumbdown:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Well, I've had a very productive day, I got 2 1/2ton loads of stuff off the garden, took a load of corn to the horse so he's in 7th heaven. I got all the tomatoe cages, & the like put away too. It is so nice out but very windy, I didn't want to come in so I have my car all vacuumed out & the windows cleaned too. I should do e house windows but like to wait until the field beside the house is combined as that stirs up so much dust.
I'm waiting on the coffee to finish so I can take lunch to the field for DH' not sure when we will have supper, sometimes I take it out, other nights we just wait until he comes in, depends on how late he plans to work.

Kaye, sorry you are having such trouble with the dog, must be massive vet bills.
Well better get off.


----------



## flyty1n

Kaye, so hoping your little furbaby will quickly be diagnosed with something reversible. It is hard seeing your little one having problems. 
It has not been a very productive day for me. Working on the Christmas gnome feet, doing them both together. But found mistakes on both of them, so attempted to fix a knit where I should have purled by myself by dropping down the stitch and blew it. Took the other one to my favorite yarn shop, Heindselman's and the sweet Laura was able to fix the remining foot. . I have started redoing the other foot x 5, each time the cast off 6 stitches at each end of the foot looks really raggedy. So, I started over again. I'm open to suggestions as to how to make casting off easier and look better. One end cast off is on the knit row, the other on the purl row, thus making the front of the foot when the back seam is sewn together. I've looked at the youtube videos and it looks so simple. Obviously, it is too long since I have seriously been knitting.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think the 24 hr news channels talking about the lunatics all the time only creates more when they get so much publicity.


Oh, I would totally agree-- also scares people to pieces.


----------



## martina

Normaedern said:


> and my eye lashes too!!


That makes quite a picture. 
Thank you all for your good wishes.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> My family is Protestants so that makes sense. I don't think over here they could be too radical or my uncle wouldn't have been a member. I think it was more a social thing or at least would be for him. Moms family was from Ireland but from County Limerick, not the north but have been in Canada for 5 generations before me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Normaedern said:


> and my eye lashes too!!


I've not heard that one, but too cute. :wink: :thumb up:

In reference to crossing fingers, etc.


----------



## Gweniepooh

ROFL.....at the vet this morning to pick up flea/heartworm meds for him and weighed him. He's a whopping 76 pounds now and not quite 9 months old. I then took him with me on to the pet store and bought the x-large size crate which will hold a dog up o 110 lbs. There is online size bigger than it and omg it would take up a HUGE space in the house so hopeful this one will be the last new crate. Now to try and sell the old crate. I'll try to get you a new picture of him this weekend. You can practically see him browning. He has had quite a surge in appetite lately too.


jknappva said:


> Maybe you need a bear sized one!!
> He's quite the character. We need another picture with something for comparison to see how large he is. You sure you didn't adopt a horse!!!??ROFL!!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Goodness your driving farther than I am even. From Marianne's to the hotel is around 575 miles but I also have about 57 miles from my home to Mariannes. I'm going up to Marianne's the evening of the 1st and sleep so we can get on the road very early the 2nd.


Kansas g-ma said:


> If we left early Fri morn we wouldn't even make Indianapolis by nightfall, I think. It IS a ways. Depending on which place I check, around 700 miles, I think, and we lose an hour getting there.


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness your driving farther than I am even. From Marianne's to the hotel is around 575 miles but I also have about 57 miles from my home to Mariannes. I'm going up to Marianne's the evening of the 1st and sleep so we can get on the road very early the 2nd.


I wish I could be there, but it would be 1450 miles for me...I need to move closer to Ohio!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Poor baby. I hope she gets well soon. It's as heartbreaking as when a child is ill.



Poledra65 said:


> Me too, poor thing, but she was pretty animated last night on the way home, we stopped at Wendys in Cheyenne as we were so hungry, and she barked, barked, barked, at the box that you make your order at (she hasn't made that racket in weeks), she had strong opinions about that whole thing, we shouldn't have encouraged her barking but it was so funny and it had been a reeeeaally long day. lol
> She ate her dog food really good on the way home too, so hopefully the antibiotics will make a big difference.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Really Rookie (about the playpen) but being wooden he'd just eat it....ROFL. His favorite playthings are pieces of wood, lumber, logs, branches....etc.....ROFL.



RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen; referencing Poledra's dog being portable..not something you could say about Sydney. Sounds like you need one of those older wooden playpens; time for a trip to garage sales and flea market. Kaye, hope Deva continues to get better.
> 
> Carol, just saw where that some of the local malls have that store..care to meet me at one and grab some lunch?
> 
> I just got my KAP favors all set; so cute!
> 
> I have 50 lbs of tomatoes cooking down to become salsa, BBQ sauce, and cocktail sauce later today..i have every big pot I own on the cooktop simmering away.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you drive BJ to work naked? Lol.
> 
> Sorry your Dad isn't doing well. It's great that the nursing home is close enough that you can drop by often. My step dad & MIL were both in the facility attached to the hospital where I worked so I could stop in every day when I had coffee break or lunch, it sure made life easier for me & they enjoyed the company.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

DH is bringing the crate from my van; hopeful will be big enough since it holds a dog up to 110 lbs. Next and final size holds dogs up to 170 lbs. Cost sure wasn't what I had hoped for but had to get it; a little over $120.



Cashmeregma said:


> Kate...Thanks for the info on AZ and Alan. I'm sure he will be so glad to get home. Praying he is healing well and that it will be a quick and complete healing with quality of life awaiting both of them.
> Also, glad the vote went the way you wanted.
> 
> Julie...Sorry the people you wanted voted in didn't succeed. I know this means less financial help for those who really need it.
> 
> Gwen...You are so smart to be crate-training Sydney. Will save on future furniture costs. They are expensive though. Hope you can find the size you need at the right price.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFL.....at the vet this morning to pick up flea/heartworm meds for him and weighed him. He's a whopping 76 pounds now and not quite 9 months old. I then took him with me on to the pet store and bought the x-large size crate which will hold a dog up o 110 lbs. There is online size bigger than it and omg it would take up a HUGE space in the house so hopeful this one will be the last new crate. Now to try and sell the old crate. I'll try to get you a new picture of him this weekend. You can practically see him browning. He has had quite a surge in appetite lately too.


You can see him browning, are you cooking him??? :roll:
Are you sure he isn't a small horse?


----------



## Gweniepooh

thanks Alexis! Hope to see you in a few weeks.


puppymargo said:


> This is Alexis and Grandpa wanted me to tell you all that his computer is at the health spa. The arm is doing well.
> Alexis-Sam
> (I am doing this on my iPhone)


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:


> I wish I could be there, but it would be 1450 miles for me...I need to move closer to Ohio!


Of course, you could fly. I could fly but then would have to drive in Indianapolis, etc, and do NOT want to go there by myself. With DD#! coming with me, we have to drive, she won't fly.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Really Rookie (about the playpen) but being wooden he'd just eat it....ROFL. His favorite playthings are pieces of wood, lumber, logs, branches....etc.....ROFL.


And as big as the dog is, he could probably take one bite and be thru the bars on a playpen.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Or you could fly in! Boy would I just LOVE to meet you in person. Sure wish it would happen.


Sorlenna said:


> I wish I could be there, but it would be 1450 miles for me...I need to move closer to Ohio!


----------



## Gweniepooh

ROFLMAO.....now I really missed that one....no I'm not browning him .....can see him growing. Yea, I told the sales person that I felt like I was crating a small horse!


Bonnie7591 said:


> You can see him browning, are you cooking him??? :roll:
> Are you sure he isn't a small horse?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Kansas g-ma said:


> And as big as the dog is, he could probably take one bite and be thru the bars on a playpen.


   :lol: :lol: But you know the wooden baby gate thing I got he respects. I put it up arose the doorway to the craft room and he just lies down outside it. Now when he is rally wanting attention though he will stand there and bark at me. We used a second one to keep him out of the kitchen when doing the floor.


----------



## Cashmeregma

flyty1n said:


> Kaye, so hoping your little furbaby will quickly be diagnosed with something reversible. It is hard seeing your little one having problems.
> It has not been a very productive day for me. Working on the Christmas gnome feet, doing them both together. But found mistakes on both of them, so attempted to fix a knit where I should have purled by myself by dropping down the stitch and blew it. Took the other one to my favorite yarn shop, Heindselman's and the sweet Laura was able to fix the remining foot. . I have started redoing the other foot x 5, each time the cast off 6 stitches at each end of the foot looks really raggedy. So, I started over again. I'm open to suggestions as to how to make casting off easier and look better. One end cast off is on the knit row, the other on the purl row, thus making the front of the foot when the back seam is sewn together. I've looked at the youtube videos and it looks so simple. Obviously, it is too long since I have seriously been knitting.


Try this one...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur30NRtsB4U


----------



## Sorlenna

Kansas g-ma said:


> Of course, you could fly. I could fly but then would have to drive in Indianapolis, etc, and do NOT want to go there by myself. With DD#! coming with me, we have to drive, she won't fly.


I won't fly either if I don't absolutely have to.


----------



## KatyNora

Sorlenna said:


> I wish I could be there, but it would be 1450 miles for me...I need to move closer to Ohio!


Me, too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Special for you June. Okay, new pictures of monster dog Sydney just taken. Boy does our grass need cutting.


----------



## sassafras123

Kiwifrau, thank you for inspiration. How did you manage impressive weight loss.
PuppyMargo, thank you for update.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Special for you June. Okay, new pictures of monster dog Sydney just taken. Boy does our grass need cutting.


Big, yes; beautiful, goes without saying- Sydney, not talking about the grass.


----------



## Bulldog

Betty, why do you boil & freeze peanuts? I've never heard of that before. Here we get peanuts in the shell & out as well as peanut butter,( a favorite of mine)

We in the South know more about them than Northerners. They are Jumbo Peanuts and are for boiling not parching. We have a huge pot and burner and Jim puts a 30 pound bag on to boil (outside) It takes several hours and several boxes of salt. When soft, we lift the insert inside the pot out (it has holes in it). Then we bring that in the house and let them cool. We put a certain amount in gallon freezer bags and freeze them. When we want some, we just thaw them out. They are so good. Jim always has to pick the girls up a bag or to when he goes to get them. They are usually ready in Sept or early October. Rutledge Farm in Hazzlehurst is known for their peanuts.

Great news from Sandi and Alan. I have surely been praying.

Jeanette, great news about the thumb. I know you hate to be at your best when you stay so busy.


----------



## Bulldog

Good morning from a grey and warm Surrey. I am feeling a whole heap better this morning and I hope everyone else is.

Have to make a birthday cake for gs today, a nice simple one this year.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Saaturday photos....

Josephine, your home is just gorgeous and Mr P has done wonders with the garden. You are surely a lucky lady. I have never seen white holly either.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Betty I just LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your new hair cut. It really suits you and is very youthful looking in a great way!


Bulldog said:


> Betty, why do you boil & freeze peanuts? I've never heard of that before. Here we get peanuts in the shell & out as well as peanut butter,( a favorite of mine)
> 
> We in the South know more about them than Northerners. They are Jumbo Peanuts and are for boiling not parching. We have a huge pot and burner and Jim puts a 30 pound bag on to boil (outside) It takes several hours and several boxes of salt. When soft, we lift the insert inside the pot out (it has holes in it). Then we bring that in the house and let them cool. We put a certain amount in gallon freezer bags and freeze them. When we want some, we just thaw them out. They are so good. Jim always has to pick the girls up a bag or to when he goes to get them. They are usually ready in Sept or early October. Rutledge Farm in Hazzlehurst is known for their peanuts.
> 
> Great news from Sandi and Alan. I have surely been praying.
> 
> Jeanette, great news about the thumb. I know you hate to be at your best when you stay so busy.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh man Julie the back yard looks like just a wild field right now. If DH doesn't get the mowers fixed soon it will overtake the house. LOL Quite a mess and DH has to work 4 hours again tomorrow. MAYBE he can also do the grass but who knows. Qite an embarrassment.


Lurker 2 said:


> Big, yes; beautiful, goes without saying- Sydney, not talking about the grass.


----------



## Pup lover

Trying to finish last week, Rookie do you not put your tomatoes through a mill or sieve? I never canned till DH taught me so I don't have many years experience but we never peeled or cored anything the sieve caught it all


----------



## flyty1n

Thank you Cashmeregrama..that is what I needed to see.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Well, we have had some excitement, DS. #2 & I were taking a truck down to DH, he's combining in the field farthest from the house. We just got down there when we could see black smoke coming from east of us. DH then got a call from the neighbors, could he come ASAP & bring his water wagon the neighbors grain pile was on fire. DH & son took off, DS just came back home he said they had a big pile of grain on the ground surrounded by big round bales, the bales caught fire, the pea field surrounding the pile was on fire & it was heading for the bush. Several neighbors were there with tractors & the fire dept with foam but it is still far from under control. It is very dry & wild winds today so this is very concerning if not under control soon.
Grain prices were poor last winter so anyone who could afford it has kept their grain so that is why there is a shortage of bins & they are putting grain on the ground surrounded by bales.
Will let you know more when DH comes home.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is terrible. Pray it will get under control soon and that DH & DS will be safe.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, we have had some excitement, DS. #2 & I were taking a truck down to DH, he's combining in the field farthest from the house. We just got down there when we could see black smoke coming from east of us. DH then got a call from the neighbors, could he come ASAP & bring his water wagon the neighbors grain pile was on fire. DH & son took off, DS just came back home he said they had a big pile of grain on the ground surrounded by big round bales, the bales caught fire, the pea field surrounding the pile was on fire & it was heading for the bush. Several neighbors were there with tractors & the fire dept with foam but it is still far from under control. It is very dry & wild winds today so this is very concerning if not under control soon.
> Grain prices were poor last winter so anyone who could afford it has kept their grain so that is why there is a shortage of bins & they are putting grain on the ground surrounded by bales.
> Will let you know more when DH comes home.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Betty I just LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your new hair cut. It really suits you and is very youthful looking in a great way!


I had to g back & look, didn't notice the first time. Wow! Looks great


----------



## pacer

Poledra65 said:


> Fantastic news that Alan and Sandy are headed home, thank you Kate for the update.
> Glad the vote went your way. :thumbup:
> Julie, sorry the vote in NZ didn't go better, hopefully it gets better sometime soon.
> Gwen, poor Sydney, lolol, been there done that with dogs stuck under the bed, they think they are so much smaller than they actually are sometimes, and they just don't think things through. lolol, just like kids.
> I have to get Ryssa a bigger crate in the near future, hers still fits, but not for long with the way she's growing.
> Purple, great pictures, such lovely mornings you have.
> Welcome to any new faces, I'm trying to just read through and not comment individually as that just takes up way too much room and time.
> There was something else I was going to comment on, hmmm...
> OH! Mary, 5:30am is not sleeping in. lolol Happy birthday to your DH!!!!!


Oh but it is sleeping in. I am usually up around 3 -3:30 AM. Matthew will love sharing a hotel room with me. I get up early and he can sleep until 11 AM but not at KAP he won't. I will have him up early, but not my early.


----------



## Pup lover

Sam so sorry to hear about your arm! Hope that you are not in any pain


----------



## Pup lover

Railyn so you have a kindle or nook? I only get on kp on my kindle it is more like a mac so I don't get the viruses


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, we have had some excitement, DS. #2 & I were taking a truck down to DH, he's combining in the field farthest from the house. We just got down there when we could see black smoke coming from east of us. DH then got a call from the neighbors, could he come ASAP & bring his water wagon the neighbors grain pile was on fire. DH & son took off, DS just came back home he said they had a big pile of grain on the ground surrounded by big round bales, the bales caught fire, the pea field surrounding the pile was on fire & it was heading for the bush. Several neighbors were there with tractors & the fire dept with foam but it is still far from under control. It is very dry & wild winds today so this is very concerning if not under control soon.
> Grain prices were poor last winter so anyone who could afford it has kept their grain so that is why there is a shortage of bins & they are putting grain on the ground surrounded by bales.
> Will let you know more when DH comes home.


So sorry for your neighbor's loss of the grain-- lived on a farm so I understand. Hope they get control of the fire. Do they k now what started it?


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> Special for you June. Okay, new pictures of monster dog Sydney just taken. Boy does our grass need cutting.


Sydney does not look full grown yet. You might need that horse crate yet!!!! LOL. Sydney should start settling down so maybe a crate won't be needed by that time.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Really....vet said to expect his to be 100-120 lbs. I sure hope he does settle down some during the following year; only 9 month as of 9/26 so he does have a way yet to go.


pacer said:


> Sydney does not look full grown yet. You might need that horse crate yet!!!! LOL. Sydney should start settling down so maybe a crate won't be needed by that time.


----------



## jheiens

Betty, your new hairstyle and cut are just lovely--but then, I always thought you were a handsome woman.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Really....vet said to expect his to be 100-120 lbs. I sure hope he does settle down some during the following year; only 9 month as of 9/26 so he does have a way yet to go.


My Bailey is 99 lbs, 3 years old, and still hasn't settled down. He is better, but I still crate him when I am gone. As a pup, he tore up one kennel. I had another old one that was much larger, but stronger. He has done a little damage to it. He has so much anxiety. I use essential oils on him and in a diffuser. I have toys that I put peanut butter in, and chew toys. The vet also told me that I could give him Benedryl. I am going to try that. He gets so excited that he slobbers everywhere. He cannot control himself when I come home. I could be gone 15 min or all day, and it is the same. Some dogs are just like that!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Then I suppose the ones made of vinyl and mesh wouldn't work either --- you'd need one made of the fake wood that they're using for decks. What a big guy. When we had our Golden Retriever (he was over 85 lbs.) we kept him in the Laundry Room at night and when we were gone. Thankfully, he didn't chew too much.



Gweniepooh said:


> Really Rookie (about the playpen) but being wooden he'd just eat it....ROFL. His favorite playthings are pieces of wood, lumber, logs, branches....etc.....ROFL.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I give Sydney Melatonin occasionally to help calm him down. The trainer recommended it. I also run a diffuser in the house (several in fact) and mostly use lavender. what oil do you use? there i mother one that is good for calming but can't think of it right this moment. Think it strted with a B; used in often in my classroom.


pammie1234 said:


> My Bailey is 99 lbs, 3 years old, and still hasn't settled down. He is better, but I still crate him when I am gone. As a pup, he tore up one kennel. I had another old one that was much larger, but stronger. He has done a little damage to it. He has so much anxiety. I use essential oils on him and in a diffuser. I have toys that I put peanut butter in, and chew toys. The vet also told me that I could give him Benedryl. I am going to try that. He gets so excited that he slobbers everywhere. He cannot control himself when I come home. I could be gone 15 min or all day, and it is the same. Some dogs are just like that!


----------



## pammie1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, we have had some excitement, DS. #2 & I were taking a truck down to DH, he's combining in the field farthest from the house. We just got down there when we could see black smoke coming from east of us. DH then got a call from the neighbors, could he come ASAP & bring his water wagon the neighbors grain pile was on fire. DH & son took off, DS just came back home he said they had a big pile of grain on the ground surrounded by big round bales, the bales caught fire, the pea field surrounding the pile was on fire & it was heading for the bush. Several neighbors were there with tractors & the fire dept with foam but it is still far from under control. It is very dry & wild winds today so this is very concerning if not under control soon.
> Grain prices were poor last winter so anyone who could afford it has kept their grain so that is why there is a shortage of bins & they are putting grain on the ground surrounded by bales.
> Will let you know more when DH comes home.


That is horrible! I hope they are able to get it under control soon, and with no injuries.


----------



## pammie1234

Gweniepooh said:


> :lol: :lol: But you know the wooden baby gate thing I got he respects. I put it up arose the doorway to the craft room and he just lies down outside it. Now when he is rally wanting attention though he will stand there and bark at me. We used a second one to keep him out of the kitchen when doing the floor.


Bailey has done better with the baby gate, but at Sydney's age, he would jump over it!

Sydney is a beautiful dog!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pup lover said:


> Trying to finish last week, Rookie do you not put your tomatoes through a mill or sieve? I never canned till DH taught me so I don't have many years experience but we never peeled or cored anything the sieve caught it all


I do like to core and cut out any bad spots and then blanch them to peel them -- then they get cooked down and then I put them through the blender and then through a mesh strainer to catch the remaining seeds and gunk...it's the way I've always done it (back on the farm) and that's the way the tutorials were when I looked up safe canning techniques (big change in recipes from 1997 forward) so that's how I did it when I returned to canning last year. I suppose I'm being overly cautious and will check into doing it all in one step next year. I do want to get one of those cone shaped collanders with the big pestle to work it all through---wonder what happened to Mom's canning supplies? She had a great big stainless steel cone on a stand; it was very awesome. The ones I've seen so far in the stores are made of aluminum and seem flimsy...guess I'll check out garage and estate sales as well as the thrift stores to see if I can find any of the antiques.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Fires on the farm are always awful...hope things are under control soon and that the damage can be minimalized. Prayers for them that they're able to still make a profit on their crops.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, we have had some excitement, DS. #2 & I were taking a truck down to DH, he's combining in the field farthest from the house. We just got down there when we could see black smoke coming from east of us. DH then got a call from the neighbors, could he come ASAP & bring his water wagon the neighbors grain pile was on fire. DH & son took off, DS just came back home he said they had a big pile of grain on the ground surrounded by big round bales, the bales caught fire, the pea field surrounding the pile was on fire & it was heading for the bush. Several neighbors were there with tractors & the fire dept with foam but it is still far from under control. It is very dry & wild winds today so this is very concerning if not under control soon.
> Grain prices were poor last winter so anyone who could afford it has kept their grain so that is why there is a shortage of bins & they are putting grain on the ground surrounded by bales.
> Will let you know more when DH comes home.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Betty - love the new avatar and the new haircut/hair style. You're looking very lovely.


----------



## pacer

I went to a yarn/book sale at the LYS today. Each year they host a parking lot sale where people can bring books/magazines/yarn etc to sell in an effort to reduce their stash. I increased my stash today by 30 skeins of yarn, 6 books and 22 magazines and only spent $45. Such a wonderful deal for today. I got the magazines for free so that was awesome. KAP - some of those magazines are coming your way. 

Matthew and DS#1 were discussing the fruit bowl today. I enjoyed listening to them as they discussed plans for our event. Tomorrow will be a day to further prepare for the event.


----------



## pammie1234

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you for update on Sandi and Alan.
> Lost a pound this week and got a star as I've lost 10 pounds. Yeah. Won't even think of how much more I have to loose. Will just work on the next 5 pounds.
> Kaye, healing energy for Ryssa.


Are you doing Weight Watchers? I am doing that. I had really let it go over the summer, but I'm trying to get a handle on it now. I'm doing the Simple Start right now. I like it, but you just don't get the choices you get counting points.


----------



## pammie1234

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and warm Surrey. I am feeling a whole heap better this morning and I hope everyone else is.
> 
> Have to make a birthday cake for gs today, a nice simple one this year.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Saaturday photos....


Are you sure you don't live at Downton Abbey? Your home is huge!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Big, yes; beautiful, goes without saying- Sydney, not talking about the grass.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## pacer

Betty...that haircut is beautiful. You look younger in your picture. 

Poledra...good to hear that the puppy has some spunk back. Never is nice to have sick babies (furbabies). Glad to hear that Christopher is doing well also.

Pammie...a 99 pound baby is quite a lot. Wow.

Bonnie...so hoping the fire is under control by now. That is scary. I know DH comes in at night exhausted this time of the year.

Rookie...Canning sounds like it is going well. I know you and DH will enjoy the fruits of your labor all winter long. It will taste so much better.

Dawn...Best wishes at your new job next week. Now we need to keep praying that DH finds a more satisfying job.


----------



## cmaliza

HI All...jumping in to save my spot. The weekend has been delightful with DD here. Alas...she leaves tomorrow. 
Kate..thanks for filling for Sam on short notice. Love chicken recipes!
Kansas g-ma...DD#1 should not worry about her skills...we run the gamut for sure...she will find company no matter where she fits in. And she WILL fit in.

Sam...what color is your cast? Hope you are doing better. How did you manage to do this, anyway? Dancing a lively jig? Skipping rope? Horse-back riding? Climbing on the roof?
BusyBee....stay safe and be cautious. Protective prayers for everyone there.
Gwen...I'm with you re technology...I just want it to work. We have had similar problems with our new phones. Somehow DH got all my contacts...and I got very few. No clue how to fix that. It is a struggle trying to keep up with the 21st C!
AZ...fantastic news re Alan. Continued good progress & prayers.
Darowil...safe & enjoyable journey! Looking forward to Skyping.

I'm only up to page 7, so need to go back and see what else is happening. 
We are having a brunch with DD's cousin & new baby tomorrow, so I won't be here until late in the day. 
Peaceful & fun-filled days to all...Comforting energies & easing hugs!
Carol il/oh


----------



## kiwifrau

sassafras123 said:


> Kiwifrau, thank you for inspiration. How did you manage impressive weight loss.
> PuppyMargo, thank you for update.


Probably stress over my husbands passing and now my daughters stage 4B cancer. 
Don't mean to sound negative with saying this as to be quite honest nursed my late husband for many years 24/7, (Absolutely no regrets there) but basically no exercise during that time. 
Oh forgot! All the good German food I was baking and cooking for us to eat. LOL! Guess that's where the extra weight came from, slowly but surely over the years.

I still mostly eat German style meals just much smaller portions and not so many sausages, lol! No white bread and very few noodles now.

My meals are 1/3rd the size that I was eating before, now I eat lots of veg's, fruit, chicken, fish, nuts. Lots of smoothies and green drinks or whatever fruit or veg's that are in the fridge that are beginning to spoil are made into smoothie's. I try not to waste anything.
Still love my chocolates and cakes, guess that's my sweet tooth, just trying to say I'm certainly not starving myself by any means, but I'm doing lots of exercise etc.

Just found a NZ Baker in Toronto, Eglinton East & Laird - "Wiseys" oh goodness their pies are to die for, shouldn't say that perhaps, but the pastry and filings are just like I remember from NZ, not like the CDN pies at all, their pies seem to land in one's stomach and hang there. (Sorry Canada). 
Always buy at least 8 bring them home, cut in half and freeze. Sometimes I eat a whole pie, but not often. 
When I reheat them also cook a couple of handfuls of veg's and sweet potato to go with the pie.

Just general better eating habits and now I have time for walking and other activities.

Was worried for awhile at the rapid weight loss, but my doctors has given me a perfect health rating, she even asked me if I was a dancer in my younger years. Ha! 
No, but played field hockey and was very good at it as well even if I say so myself, lol! 
Lots of other sport as a youngster as well. Always was very tiny and was called "Skinny Linny" in my younger days.
Actually checked my calorie count for about a week or so as yes I was worried a little, but for 5ft 2" and 71 I'm pretty accurate with eating between 1,900 - 2200 calories a day and that includes a 6 oz. glass of wine, love that!

One of my friends has lost nearly 30lbs by just counting her calories, has taken about 10 months and she looks fantastic, she still wants to loose another 5 lbs.

So for me no magic diet, but boy do I feel so much better, no more pressure on my knees from carrying that extra weight. Also my heart rate has improved 10 fold, blood pressure still a little bit of a problem, but with what's being going on in my life these past couple of years and especially now with my daughter's situation, guess I have to expect this to be. Everything thing else is perfect.

Oops! I do tend to get carried away with my typing, honestly though if this helps someone else, even just one person in encouraging them to loose weight then I'm "HAPPY".


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen...Sydney is gorgeous.

Bulldog...Seems like I remember them as a child when we lived in Fla., but not sure. First I really remember them is when we flew from Germany to New Orleans for a music conference. Nothing like being a tourist in your own country. Learned so much about spices and cooking and heard of the peanuts being done like that.


----------



## Cashmeregma

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Cashmeregrama..that is what I needed to see.


I'm so thrilled that I could help you. Puts a smile on my face. I knew there was a way because I took a course and as an extra tip she showed us, but I don't know where the material is now, so found this on You Tube. :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, we have had some excitement, DS. #2 & I were taking a truck down to DH, he's combining in the field farthest from the house. We just got down there when we could see black smoke coming from east of us. DH then got a call from the neighbors, could he come ASAP & bring his water wagon the neighbors grain pile was on fire. DH & son took off, DS just came back home he said they had a big pile of grain on the ground surrounded by big round bales, the bales caught fire, the pea field surrounding the pile was on fire & it was heading for the bush. Several neighbors were there with tractors & the fire dept with foam but it is still far from under control. It is very dry & wild winds today so this is very concerning if not under control soon.
> Grain prices were poor last winter so anyone who could afford it has kept their grain so that is why there is a shortage of bins & they are putting grain on the ground surrounded by bales.
> Will let you know more when DH comes home.


Goodness how frightening, hope everything and everyone is now OK.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, we have had some excitement, DS. #2 & I were taking a truck down to DH, he's combining in the field farthest from the house. We just got down there when we could see black smoke coming from east of us. DH then got a call from the neighbors, could he come ASAP & bring his water wagon the neighbors grain pile was on fire. DH & son took off, DS just came back home he said they had a big pile of grain on the ground surrounded by big round bales, the bales caught fire, the pea field surrounding the pile was on fire & it was heading for the bush. Several neighbors were there with tractors & the fire dept with foam but it is still far from under control. It is very dry & wild winds today so this is very concerning if not under control soon.
> Grain prices were poor last winter so anyone who could afford it has kept their grain so that is why there is a shortage of bins & they are putting grain on the ground surrounded by bales.
> Will let you know more when DH comes home.


Bonnie, what a worry. Sure hope they control it soon. I know it can be quite flammable and the winds make it worse. Pray your family and others will be safe as they fight the fire. Will look for further posts.


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> Technology makes my brain hurt. I figure technology is why I raised smart children. I dump everything in their laps and retrieve it when it's all set! Their brains are younger than mine!
> Junek


~~~Lucky you...they are close by! I want to do that too...but they are not close enough to reach their laps!


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie -- I hope everything turns out okay . I hope the fire is contained right away. 

Well ladies, I will be off line for about a week so I just wanted to check in and wish you a wonderful time at the down under KAP and the one at Sams. I have been so busy between medical appointments and moving that I am not sure what day the KAP starts. is it one or two weeks. I hope I will be back on line to read what is happening.

We still have tomorrow to finish up the packing. Our internet company is coming Monday to turn off the internet, phones and tv-s - Movers are coming on Tuesday and we will leave as soon as they are finished loading. It looks like the weather is good through the Rockies. We should reach our destination the 25 or 26. I will be so glad to be in our new apartment - dread the unpacking but I have all my stuff being delivered to my workroom (2nd bedroom) and Pat will likely help me with the rest. 

I don't know how much I will be on tomorrow so want to take this chance to wish you all well. Sam take care of yourself. Bad breaks can really set you back so take care of yourself. Martina - Prayers are with yu that you find a good price and a buyer for your home. 

My thoughts and love are with you all. Shirley


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> Love the pix. White holly-- how lovely.


~~~I agree...the white holly is very pretty. I've never seen that before. It needs to be spread around more!


----------



## flyty1n

RookieRetiree said:


> I do like to core and cut out any bad spots and then blanch them to peel them -- then they get cooked down and then I put them through the blender and then through a mesh strainer to catch the remaining seeds and gunk...it's the way I've always done it (back on the farm) and that's the way the tutorials were when I looked up safe canning techniques (big change in recipes from 1997 forward) so that's how I did it when I returned to canning last year. I suppose I'm being overly cautious and will check into doing it all in one step next year. I do want to get one of those cone shaped collanders with the big pestle to work it all through---wonder what happened to Mom's canning supplies? She had a great big stainless steel cone on a stand; it was very awesome. The ones I've seen so far in the stores are made of aluminum and seem flimsy...guess I'll check out garage and estate sales as well as the thrift stores to see if I can find any of the antiques.


 Have you checked out a Foley Food Mill to push your tomatoes through? It takes out the skins and seeds in one pass. It's what we use when we do tomatoes. However, it may be way to slow considering how many tomatoes you do. Just picked two quarts of sweet tiny yellow tomatoes and gave them to my non-gardening neighbors. They are wonderfully sweet this year, but, sadly, Molly, with her diabetes, is eating the ones that are low to the ground which is not good for her blood sugar. I don't blame her for trying though. It is a good reminder to me to keep the ripe ones harvested right away.


----------



## pacer

Getting tired so off to bed for me. Wishing everyone well.


----------



## pammie1234

Poledra, I hope that the vet will be able to give you some answers on Monday. It is so sad when our babies are ill.


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> If we left early Fri morn we wouldn't even make Indianapolis by nightfall, I think. It IS a ways. Depending on which place I check, around 700 miles, I think, and we lose an hour getting there.


~~~During our recent drive across country, 700 would have been much more than we could handle in one day. 600 was the MAX, and that was hard. 300-400/day is much more reasonable. Taking 2 days is a good plan! :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

Designer1234 said:


> Bonnie -- I hope everything turns out okay . I hope the fire is contained right away.
> 
> Well ladies, I will be off line for about a week so I just wanted to check in and wish you a wonderful time at the down under KAP and the one at Sams. I have been so busy between medical appointments and moving that I am not sure what day the KAP starts. is it one or two weeks. I hope I will be back on line to read what is happening.
> 
> We still have tomorrow to finish up the packing. Our internet company is coming Monday to turn off the internet, phones and tv-s - Movers are coming on Tuesday and we will leave as soon as they are finished loading. It looks like the weather is good through the Rockies. We should reach our destination the 25 or 26. I will be so glad to be in our new apartment - dread the unpacking but I have all my stuff being delivered to my workroom (2nd bedroom) and Pat will likely help me with the rest.
> 
> I don't know how much I will be on tomorrow so want to take this chance to wish you all well. Sam take care of yourself. Bad breaks can really set you back so take care of yourself. Martina - Prayers are with yu that you find a good price and a buyer for your home.
> 
> My thoughts and love are with you all. Shirley


We'll be thinking of you as you journey to your new home. I hope everything will go smoothly and you and Pat will have a safe journey.


----------



## pammie1234

Gweniepooh said:


> I give Sydney Melatonin occasionally to help calm him down. The trainer recommended it. I also run a diffuser in the house (several in fact) and mostly use lavender. what oil do you use? there i mother one that is good for calming but can't think of it right this moment. Think it strted with a B; used in often in my classroom.


I have several oils that I use. Of course, lavender, and I have stress away, peace and calming, cedar wood, valor. I vary what I use, but a lot of the time I use them all! Just a few drops of each. When Fancy was so sick I used purification and thieves. These are all Young Living oils. My DS is using them on her GSs and feels like they do help. I'm becoming a real believer, but I still haven't given up my prescription medicine. I'm a little afraid that that would be a mistake at this time.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Shirley sending you traveling mercies for your trip to the new home. I know you will be so at peace there. The KAP officially starts in OH on Fri. Oct 3rd with registration starting at 12:30 and classes at 2:00. We will have Skype up and running. We will break at 7 p.m. to go to dinner and then return around 9:30/10 for the afghan drawings. Hope you'll be able to join us dkype wise. Again, so love to hear from you and wishing you a safe journey. {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}


Designer1234 said:


> Bonnie -- I hope everything turns out okay . I hope the fire is contained right away.
> 
> Well ladies, I will be off line for about a week so I just wanted to check in and wish you a wonderful time at the down under KAP and the one at Sams. I have been so busy between medical appointments and moving that I am not sure what day the KAP starts. is it one or two weeks. I hope I will be back on line to read what is happening.
> 
> We still have tomorrow to finish up the packing. Our internet company is coming Monday to turn off the internet, phones and tv-s - Movers are coming on Tuesday and we will leave as soon as they are finished loading. It looks like the weather is good through the Rockies. We should reach our destination the 25 or 26. I will be so glad to be in our new apartment - dread the unpacking but I have all my stuff being delivered to my workroom (2nd bedroom) and Pat will likely help me with the rest.
> 
> I don't know how much I will be on tomorrow so want to take this chance to wish you all well. Sam take care of yourself. Bad breaks can really set you back so take care of yourself. Martina - Prayers are with yu that you find a good price and a buyer for your home.
> 
> My thoughts and love are with you all. Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay, so most of your oils are blends. I have a few blends but tend to use single oils and then mix my own blends. I get my oils from a company called Birchhllhappening.com Their oils are organic certified and they are in Minnesota. The owners o the company are very nice and I find their prices quite good for oils. I am familiar with Young Living but never bought from them. I got into the essential oils when I made soaps and sold them wholesale to a few businesses in the area.



pammie1234 said:


> I have several oils that I use. Of course, lavender, and I have stress away, peace and calming, cedar wood, valor. I vary what I use, but a lot of the time I use them all! Just a few drops of each. When Fancy was so sick I used purification and thieves. These are all Young Living oils. My DS is using them on her GSs and feels like they do help. I'm becoming a real believer, but I still haven't given up my prescription medicine. I'm a little afraid that that would be a mistake at this time.


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, poor thing, but she was pretty animated last night on the way home, we stopped at Wendys in Cheyenne as we were so hungry, and she barked, barked, barked, at the box that you make your order at (she hasn't made that racket in weeks), she had strong opinions about that whole thing, we shouldn't have encouraged her barking but it was so funny and it had been a reeeeaally long day. lol
> She ate her dog food really good on the way home too, so hopefully the antibiotics will make a big difference.


~~~ :XD: :XD: antibiotics can have a pretty fast impact. Sounds like hers did!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll check into that...now that I know that I'll be doing this for a few more years, it's probably wise to purchase the proper tools. I did buy a big water bath canner this year at Meier's when they had everything on sale.



flyty1n said:


> Have you checked out a Foley Food Mill to push your tomatoes through? It takes out the skins and seeds in one pass. It's what we use when we do tomatoes. However, it may be way to slow considering how many tomatoes you do. Just picked two quarts of sweet tiny yellow tomatoes and gave them to my non-gardening neighbors. They are wonderfully sweet this year, but, sadly, Molly, with her diabetes, is eating the ones that are low to the ground which is not good for her blood sugar. I don't blame her for trying though. It is a good reminder to me to keep the ripe ones harvested right away.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Was playing with embroidery machine (nothing new right?) and stitched out another lace design thinking it might make a nice brooch. Like the design but can't see it being a brooch now; too open and the pin back would show through. If I backed it with a fabric it kind of defeats the purpose of it being a lace design. So...what should I do with this? Ideas anyone?


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you drive BJ to work naked? Lol.
> 
> ~~~:XD: :XD:


----------



## cmaliza

martina said:


> Well, the buyer came this morning bringing his girlfriend to look around. All seems ok. he is away in October and as I am too it suits us both for now. I am just waiting to see if my neighbour is having a take away this evening so as to save myself having to cook, and also being able to have something a bit different, so just reading here and my kindle. Have a good evening everyone.


~~~wishing you good fortune on the house sale! :thumbup:


----------



## machriste

Gweniepooh said:


> I give Sydney Melatonin occasionally to help calm him down. The trainer recommended it. I also run a diffuser in the house (several in fact) and mostly use lavender. what oil do you use? there i mother one that is good for calming but can't think of it right this moment. Think it strted with a B; used in often in my classroom.


Gwen chamomile is a good calming oil.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Was playing with embroidery machine (nothing new right?) and stitched out another lace design thinking it might make a nice brooch. Like the design but can't see it being a brooch now; too open and the pin back would show through. If I backed it with a fabric it kind of defeats the purpose of it being a lace design. So...what should I do with this? Ideas anyone?


Stitch it onto almost anything-- blouse, purse, bags, etc. Very pretty.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> I love hearing your farming stories. I remember the harvest season in the corn picking (before combines for corn) and bean combining along with the fall hay and stray baling. One of my favorite pasttimes was to play on the corn cob pile after corn shelling was done. I remember being the gopher too -- carrying sandwiches and tea and coffee out the workers.


~~~I love these farm stories, too! Actually, all the stories about the "regular" pattern of each of our lives. I am learning about things I never knew about....for example...the possibility that combines might catch on fire. That had never crossed my mind....just an awakening about all kinds of things that folks have to deal with. It helps weave us all together. Nobody worry about writing "long books" about whatever is in their lives. I love all of them! It is such a good thing that we share so openly. Wish the whole world would do that. We are an example of "think globally-act locally"...with an expanded concept of "locally"...for us it is globally! :lol: :lol: Not sure if this was well-worded, but essentially...I love ALL of our stories! They bind us together peacefully & gently.
'nuff said....{{sweet hugs to all}}}


----------



## cmaliza

angelam said:


> Fingers crossed for you Martina. It's good if both parties can be flexible with each other re visiting and dates etc. My DD finally moved last week having had her house on the market last year, took it off during the winter and started again this spring. Had to move the exchange date twice because of solicitors asking questions at the last minute, that could have been asked and answered weeks earlier. She finally collapsed into her new home last Thursday!


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: relax!


----------



## Gweniepooh

well said.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I love these farm stories, too! Actually, all the stories about the "regular" pattern of each of our lives. I am learning about things I never knew about....for example...the possibility that combines might catch on fire. That had never crossed my mind....just an awakening about all kinds of things that folks have to deal with. It helps weave us all together. Nobody worry about writing "long books" about whatever is in their lives. I love all of them! It is such a good thing that we share so openly. Wish the whole world would do that. We are an example of "think globally-act locally"...with an expanded concept of "locally"...for us it is globally! :lol: :lol: Not sure if this was well-worded, but essentially...I love ALL of our stories! They bind us together peacefully & gently.
> 'nuff said....{{sweet hugs to all}}}


----------



## cmaliza

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you for update on Sandi and Alan.
> Lost a pound this week and got a star as I've lost 10 pounds. Yeah. Won't even think of how much more I have to loose. Will just work on the next 5 pounds.
> Kaye, healing energy for Ryssa.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: stars, too!


----------



## cmaliza

puppymargo said:


> This is Alexis and Grandpa wanted me to tell you all that his computer is at the health spa. The arm is doing well.
> Alexis-Sam
> (I am doing this on my iPhone)


~~~Aahhhh - one of those tech-savvy young'uns! Thanks for the message! Hope to see you at KAP. Best wishes to you & "G'pa"


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes, I have some chamomile also. I even have chamomile tea that DD really likes to drink.



machriste said:


> Gwen chamomile is a good calming oil.


----------



## machriste

Gweniepooh said:


> Was playing with embroidery machine (nothing new right?) and stitched out another lace design thinking it might make a nice brooch. Like the design but can't see it being a brooch now; too open and the pin back would show through. If I backed it with a fabric it kind of defeats the purpose of it being a lace design. So...what should I do with this? Ideas anyone?


That's so neat, Gwen. Could you put a colored cloth backing on it that would hide the pin back?


----------



## gagesmom

Just past 11pm and I did a quick skim through to catch up. worked 4 hours today then down to Guelph(my hometown) to meet up with family. Had a great time and got some pics. will put them on tomorrow. My eyes are sliding shut.
Day off tomorrow and laundry to do.


----------



## machriste

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, I have some chamomile also. I even have chamomile tea that DD really likes to drink.


We used essential oils in one of the Assisted Living Memory Care Units where I worked. One of the staff did some experimenting on her kids (8 and 10 yrs old at the time,) and found that back rubs with lotions helped her kids get to sleep at night. She tried both Lavender and Chamomile and found the Chamomile more effective.)


----------



## cmaliza

Kathleendoris said:


> I do know how you feel Julie! I don't want to be political on here, but we had the same situation in the UK a decade or so back, as you no doubt remember. It did eventually reach the point where people were say 'I have voted .... all my life, but, never again', and we did have a change, although, disappointingly, as far as I am concerned, the amount of real change was slight. I remember at the previous election, when a change of government seemed so close, but did not come, I went into work the morning after the result dressed entirely in black - black shoes, black tights, black skirt, black blouse, black beads. As a public servant, I could not openly comment, but no one could have been in any doubt about my feelings. I am sure change will come in NZ, too, but it may not, even so, bring all that you hope for.


~~~It seems to me that the "pendulum" just keeps swinging back 'n' forth......


----------



## cmaliza

Kathleendoris said:


> I do know how you feel Julie! I don't want to be political on here, but we had the same situation in the UK a decade or so back, as you no doubt remember. It did eventually reach the point where people were say 'I have voted .... all my life, but, never again', and we did have a change, although, disappointingly, as far as I am concerned, the amount of real change was slight. I remember at the previous election, when a change of government seemed so close, but did not come, I went into work the morning after the result dressed entirely in black - black shoes, black tights, black skirt, black blouse, black beads. As a public servant, I could not openly comment, but no one could have been in any doubt about my feelings. I am sure change will come in NZ, too, but it may not, even so, bring all that you hope for.


~~~It seems to me that the "pendulum" just keeps swinging back 'n' forth......


----------



## Gweniepooh

I could but of course the cloth would then show through. Like Kansasgma said I could put it on many things....but was thinking in terms of jewelry and wasn't clear in what I said. I'll play around with some fabric maybe. Would most likely want to glue it on rather than stitch it on so it didn't interfere with the lace stitching....


machriste said:


> That's so neat, Gwen. Could you put a colored cloth backing on it that would hide the pin back?


----------



## cmaliza

Kathleendoris said:


> While I don't blame you from staying away from risky areas, that is just the sort of response the terrorists are hoping for. We had nearly 30 years of bombings, mostly from the IRA, and most people felt that the best response was to carry on as usual. It was not pleasant - one of the buildings in London that was blown up was the Baltic Exchange, where my husband often had to go on business. Fortunately, in that case, only property was damaged and no lives lost. We have both, on various occasions been on London mainline stations when there have been lock-downs as a result of bomb threats, and it is not an enjoyable experience. On the other hand, the closest my husband ever came to a disaster was in the King's Cross fire, when he came out of the Underground literally two minutes before everything turned nasty - that was deadly, but an accident, not a terrorist incident.You can do your best to stay safe, but there are never guarantees of safety.
> 
> I am getting gloomy, so I will stop. I don't want to depress everyone!
> :thumbdown:


~~~That's why the KTP is so important to us. It helps us remember not all of the world is out of control, and there are folks who can maintain a civil & gentle conversation; get along despite differences (and we do have them) but we have determined to respect each other. That is a critical component of the KTP....wish we could sign the whole world up to the KTP!


----------



## Gweniepooh

There was one that I used in my classroom one year that I can not think of the name of that really seemed to calm some of the behavior disorder students and just can not think of the name of it.


machriste said:


> We used essential oils in one of the Assisted Living Memory Care Units where I worked. One of the staff did some experimenting on her kids (8 and 10 yrs old at the time,) and found that back rubs with lotions helped her kids get to sleep at night. She tried both Lavender and Chamomile and found the Chamomile more effective.)


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well, I'm hungry...think I'll go get some cereal (forgot dinner...oops) then head to bead in a little bit. Hugs to everyone along with healing prayers for those with aches, pains, and other issues. Peach, love, and wishing for safety for all.


----------



## pammie1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, so most of your oils are blends. I have a few blends but tend to use single oils and then mix my own blends. I get my oils from a company called Birchhllhappening.com Their oils are organic certified and they are in Minnesota. The owners o the company are very nice and I find their prices quite good for oils. I am familiar with Young Living but never bought from them. I got into the essential oils when I made soaps and sold them wholesale to a few businesses in the area.


I do use some that are not blends as well, but often it is just easier to buy the blends. It is fun to read about them and learn new things.


----------



## pammie1234

machriste said:


> Gwen chamomile is a good calming oil.


I guess I need to get the chamomile. I may try the melatonin too. I just don't want to overwhelm the little boy!


----------



## pammie1234

cmaliza said:


> ~~~That's why the KTP is so important to us. It helps us remember not all of the world is out of control, and there are folks who can maintain a civil & gentle conversation; get along despite differences (and we do have them) but we have determined to respect each other. That is a critical component of the KTP....wish we could sign the whole world up to the KTP!


Maybe everyone in the world needs to start knitting! That calms me down.


----------



## sassafras123

Pammie, glad we can share weight watchers. I'm still on Simple Start. But I'm not good about math points.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I need to get some of that oil for myself...I'll try the tea again. I remember not liking it when I tried it before...but worth a try.



machriste said:


> We used essential oils in one of the Assisted Living Memory Care Units where I worked. One of the staff did some experimenting on her kids (8 and 10 yrs old at the time,) and found that back rubs with lotions helped her kids get to sleep at night. She tried both Lavender and Chamomile and found the Chamomile more effective.)


----------



## martina

Good luck in your new home, Shiirley, and have a good journey too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://www.simplyjune.org/p/anzac-girls.html

I was looking to see if the next season of Downton Abbey was up on this website yet and found this entry....thanks to our discussion of food (anzac biscuits (cookies) I had some idea of what this was and am now going to check into the series so I can learn more. Thanks, everyone; I love the idea of learning new things--a lifelong learner.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Check out a Foley food mill, much easier than using a cone & pestle, I just cut out the blemishes & crores then cook them skins & all then run them throughout the food mill, much less work.



RookieRetiree said:


> I do like to core and cut out any bad spots and then blanch them to peel them -- then they get cooked down and then I put them through the blender and then through a mesh strainer to catch the remaining seeds and gunk...it's the way I've always done it (back on the farm) and that's the way the tutorials were when I looked up safe canning techniques (big change in recipes from 1997 forward) so that's how I did it when I returned to canning last year. I suppose I'm being overly cautious and will check into doing it all in one step next year. I do want to get one of those cone shaped collanders with the big pestle to work it all through---wonder what happened to Mom's canning supplies? She had a great big stainless steel cone on a stand; it was very awesome. The ones I've seen so far in the stores are made of aluminum and seem flimsy...guess I'll check out garage and estate sales as well as the thrift stores to see if I can find any of the antiques.


----------



## Bonnie7591

flyty1n said:


> Have you checked out a Foley Food Mill to push your tomatoes through? It takes out the skins and seeds in one pass. It's what we use when we do tomatoes. However, it may be way to slow considering how many tomatoes you do. Just picked two quarts of sweet tiny yellow tomatoes and gave them to my non-gardening neighbors. They are wonderfully sweet this year, but, sadly, Molly, with her diabetes, is eating the ones that are low to the ground which is not good for her blood sugar. I don't blame her for trying though. It is a good reminder to me to keep the ripe ones harvested right away.


I see I should have read farther as obviously great minds think alike :lol: 
I don't find the food mill slow, much quicker than peeling I think.

I love those yellow tomatoes but have eaten them until my mouth is sore :roll: :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Well, DH just got home, the fire is not out but under contol. They finally got the bales pulled away from the grain pile. The bales are still burning but the rest of the grain is OK now
They were moving bales with a front end loader & think they just have hit a rock & made a spark.
This time of year things are so dry it just takes one spark. Sometimes a rock going into the combine or a belt or chain slipping & overheating. That's why DH built a water wagon from an old sprayer tank to have standing by just in case.
Shirley, glad you've got everything organized, have a good trip.

Gwen, love the new design
Well time for bed


----------



## Bulldog

Hello, My Angels,
Jims best friend (he lives in North Carolina) got here at six p.m. He ate his fill of redbeans and asked if he could take some home. I also made his favorite Marble Brownies and he munched on them all night while watching football with Jim. I have worked so hard getting the house ready, but I have to say, he is a pleasure to have. He is so appreciative of everything you do for him. He drove a thousand miles out of the way to come and see us. He will leave for home at six in the morning. I have him a large container of beans to take home as well as some brownies.
Going to church tomorrow and then will meet Allyson at the Mexican restaurant for Skylars birthday. She will be nine. Such a little sweetie. A
I have another busy week. I still have our bedroom to clean. We are going to Madison Tuesday for our little grandsons football game. Carley has Volley Ball Thursday. In between I have to get good meals for the family and usual housework. Never a dull moment. I wouldnt have it any other way.
I was very sore after the fall, but I just kept going. Best to work the soreness out I think. Just have a big scab where I took the hide off my shin. Everyone knows I was at the game!
Our kitchen store has their eight quart crockpots on sale s.o plan to get out there this week and get one. I use two big ones when making red beans, chili or soups and freeze.
I am still working on getting the thirty dishcloths done for Allysons flea market booth. I will be so glad when I can get back to my socks and scarves.
Thank you all for the comments on my new haircut and do. It will be so much easier for me to take care of. I was tired of trying to fix the longer style.
Donna, I had no idea BJ had a biopsy. I will certainly be praying for him as well as your Dad. I kept my Mom the last eight months of her life. They told me she would stop eating and I can remember how badly it made me feel as I felt that I was starving her. You are so loving and compassionate to your parents and I am sure everyone around you.
Mary, you are another sweet soul I so admire. You are always doing for others plus the charity work you do. 
Joy, I just know the finished afghans are beautiful and am sure everyone will just love them. You worked so hard on them as has nittergma
Daralene, I sure hope you went to the Fiber Festival. I would love to go to one. It would be so much fun. Would love to go with you. We would have a ball.
Margaret, So good you are getting to see Cathy and her family. And going to the KAP Downunder. As Gwen says, traveling mercies for your travels
June, I am fine from the fall, sweetie. I certainly must have had my gruadian Angel there. It could have been so much worse. I agree with you on Technology. I have to have my grandchildren and children do what I cant. I do good to do the little that I am doing. It is hard keeping up as they are always making a better model.
Kaye, I am praying for your little furbaby and hope you will know more Monday. I am so sorry I missed Davids birthday. Give him a belated HB for me.
Martina, Praying the sale of your house goes through and you get a good price. Then you can move on to a new life. We will be there for you always.
Alexis, thank you for the update on Grandpa. I know he is getting good care with all of you watching out for him. I so wish I could make the KAP and meet you all.
Bonnie, I am another one who enjoys your stories of the farm. My fondest memories are of spending time at my Aunt and Uncles farm I am so sorry about your neighbors fire and hope they didnt have real bad damage. I have the deepest respect for farmers. They work so hard and everything depends upon the weather and prices.
Jeanette, I remember canning tomatoes. I loved doing it and there is nothing better for soups, chilie, etc than home canned tomatoes I used to love home canned tomato juice.
Kiwifrau, it is a hard way to lose weight. Please know we all are praying for your daughter. My heart truly goes out to you. So glad you are on KTP. This is such a loving, caring group of ladies and gentlemen who truly do care about you and pray for you
Shirley, I am praying for a safe journey for you and Pat. The good thing is once everything is in your apartment you can take your time unpacking. It is going to be so wonderful to have better weather and be near your son and his family. I am thrilled for you.
Mel, any updates on your mole situation. I worry about the long term effects of it.
I truly hope to keep up better this week. I am lost without you all. I am like Marilyn. It is so heartwarming to come here, truly the best part of my day.
Sam, you behave and do what Hiedi tells you. I am so excited for everyone who is getting to go to KAP. Gwen has worked so hard and has so many things planned for yall.
I Love You To The Moon And Back.Betty


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm definitely going to check into this.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Check out a Foley food mill, much easier than using a cone & pestle, I just cut out the blemishes & crores then cook them skins & all then run them throughout the food mill, much less work.


----------



## busyworkerbee

KateB said:


> I think we could have stood as an independent country as far as money goes as we have a lot of natural resources eg. oil, but whether that was the correct path to take was the real question.


Thanks Kate, that was one issue that was raised towards the vote, and it interested me.


----------



## busyworkerbee

KateB said:


> I hope it passes without incident. We had it here a few years ago and the security was very tight. My only complaint was that we seemed to be in the flight path for the huge helicopters which were used for transport, and they came over most mornings before 6am!


Yes, a definite problem for then as well, especially the noisy Black Hawk helicopters, and for the river residents, the extra police vessels. I plan on avoiding anywhere south of North Lakes/Kallangur region for that period. I can also relate to aircraft noise, I used to live directly under the incoming flightpath to Townsville airport, got so we never heard the planes unless there was a problem (1 plane had a metal fatigue issue with the skin on one wing) or the supersize American transport planes were in.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> The Party I had hoped might win, despite all odds, has lost, so we are in for three years of an ever more pompous right wing PM- he is so slick- but people seem to believe the TV image. The Party I had supported in my second vote, has not even made it past the threshold to be counted, groan. Labour really needs to buck up their ideas.


Tis the way of it, Liberal National Party got in both Queensland state and Federal at the last elections. While they have addressed issues hanging over from the previous Labour party, the previous Liberal government and so on, I think, at least statewise, Labour may be back in as the current Premier went too hard, too fast and really screwed up in some important areas, including his own electorate. Hopefully, Labour has learnt some lessons from both the loss and how the LMP has/hasn't performed during this term.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm up early because my dear German Shepherd (Sydney) managed to crawl under our bed this morning and got stuck. He has outgrown his crate so today I will need to go see if I can find a size GIANT for him. The crate we have is a large and when he stands n it his ears stick through the top; when lying down his snout and feet hang out the door so he can't be comfortable. It's like trying to crate a small horse....LOL


Why not build a crate to size? My sister has a portable system of sides which latch together to form a fairly big pen or can be configured to a crate.


----------



## busyworkerbee

sassafras123 said:


> Jealous of your new IPhone. I want one so much. But my cheap outweighs my wants!


I really want the new Samsung Galaxy phone. I do love this range. Personal preference is this android range over the Apple range, mainly due to the face I can find apps and ebooks for free from a number of sources, not just the one for the IPhones.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh man Julie the back yard looks like just a wild field right now. If DH doesn't get the mowers fixed soon it will overtake the house. LOL Quite a mess and DH has to work 4 hours again tomorrow. MAYBE he can also do the grass but who knows. Qite an embarrassment.


  :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Poledra65 said:


> Good Morning. Sam, you aren't supposed to damage yourself, especially with the KTP coming so close. I do hope that you heal quickly and fully.
> Kate, great opening, hope you are having a great getaway with the girls. I have to copy your chicken recipes to try, we eat more than enough chicken.
> I have about 23 pages to catch up on from last week, so I'd better get that done while I can.
> We didn't get back from Ft. Collins and CSU until after 9pm last night, they didn't finish with Deva until 7pm, they did blood work, the ultra sound, blood work again, then neurology looked at her, surgery looked at her, so the concensus (it's funny, spell check doesn't recognize the word even though it's in the dictionary) is that she is not typical of a shunt puppy, but not typical for anything else either, so Tuesday we take her back for a CT scan and they will take her directly to surgery after if they can find a shunt or it's something else that requires surgery, if they can't find a shunt or anything in the liver they will scan up the body to the brain to see if she has Hydrocephalus or a brain lesion and go from there. Poor puppy, she had a long day, we did however find out that she has a major bladder infection so she's on antibiotics now. So, we'll keep you all posted, thanks so much for the prayers and positive thoughts.
> Now to go back and catch up,
> OH!! And David said thank you all for the birthday wishes.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ouch!!! Kaye, poor puppy.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you drive BJ to work naked? Lol.
> 
> Sorry your Dad isn't doing well. It's great that the nursing home is close enough that you can drop by often. My step dad & MIL were both in the facility attached to the hospital where I worked so I could stop in every day when I had coffee break or lunch, it sure made life easier for me & they enjoyed the company.


I think so many of us can understand this issue, I know I can, my Poppy went within a few days at the end, the Doc had offered feeding tube, but it was decided not to prolong his life in this manner, he was in his mid nineties, but didn't have a good quality of life as he was gone completely mentally by then. My Poppy had severe dementia and lived in a secure ward for the last several years. He had had a good innings, born just into the 20th century and left towards the end of the century, had 6 children, 16 grand children and a growing number of great grand children.


----------



## busyworkerbee

RookieRetiree said:


> I love hearing your farming stories. I remember the harvest season in the corn picking (before combines for corn) and bean combining along with the fall hay and stray baling. One of my favorite pasttimes was to play on the corn cob pile after corn shelling was done. I remember being the gopher too -- carrying sandwiches and tea and coffee out the workers.


Ahhh. The changes that technology makes. I grew up in the North Queensland cane fields. I saw the way the mechanical harvesters grew in size and power, the changing practice of burning the cane to remove vermin and weeds before harvesting, the loss of so much cane when bad weather flattened it - these days, if it is almost ready, and they can get the harvester in, there is much less loss of cane. The cane field fires were always spectacular. We would spend time watching over our rear fence at how high the flames would get, over twice the height of the cane.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Kathleendoris said:


> While I don't blame you from staying away from risky areas, that is just the sort of response the terrorists are hoping for. We had nearly 30 years of bombings, mostly from the IRA, and most people felt that the best response was to carry on as usual. It was not pleasant - one of the buildings in London that was blown up was the Baltic Exchange, where my husband often had to go on business. Fortunately, in that case, only property was damaged and no lives lost. We have both, on various occasions been on London mainline stations when there have been lock-downs as a result of bomb threats, and it is not an enjoyable experience. On the other hand, the closest my husband ever came to a disaster was in the King's Cross fire, when he came out of the Underground literally two minutes before everything turned nasty - that was deadly, but an accident, not a terrorist incident.You can do your best to stay safe, but there are never guarantees of safety.
> 
> I am getting gloomy, so I will stop. I don't want to depress everyone!
> :thumbdown:


I must admit, we in Australia have been spoilt, all that nastiness occurring overseas really has had minimal impact until now. Glad your husband escaped that mess. I saw a program about an underground station fire which was really nasty, but was proven to have been caused by old wiring and wooden escalator structure and build up of rubbish over time.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> Special for you June. Okay, new pictures of monster dog Sydney just taken. Boy does our grass need cutting.


Awww, love them both. Guess Sydney would take you for a walk/run regularly.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Designer1234 said:


> Bonnie -- I hope everything turns out okay . I hope the fire is contained right away.
> 
> Well ladies, I will be off line for about a week so I just wanted to check in and wish you a wonderful time at the down under KAP and the one at Sams. I have been so busy between medical appointments and moving that I am not sure what day the KAP starts. is it one or two weeks. I hope I will be back on line to read what is happening.
> 
> We still have tomorrow to finish up the packing. Our internet company is coming Monday to turn off the internet, phones and tv-s - Movers are coming on Tuesday and we will leave as soon as they are finished loading. It looks like the weather is good through the Rockies. We should reach our destination the 25 or 26. I will be so glad to be in our new apartment - dread the unpacking but I have all my stuff being delivered to my workroom (2nd bedroom) and Pat will likely help me with the rest.
> 
> I don't know how much I will be on tomorrow so want to take this chance to wish you all well. Sam take care of yourself. Bad breaks can really set you back so take care of yourself. Martina - Prayers are with yu that you find a good price and a buyer for your home.
> 
> My thoughts and love are with you all. Shirley


Safe travels, Shirley and Pat


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> Shirley sending you traveling mercies for your trip to the new home. I know you will be so at peace there. The KAP officially starts in OH on Fri. Oct 3rd with registration starting at 12:30 and classes at 2:00. We will have Skype up and running. We will break at 7 p.m. to go to dinner and then return around 9:30/10 for the afghan drawings. Hope you'll be able to join us dkype wise. Again, so love to hear from you and wishing you a safe journey. {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}


Am not planning on going anywhere but in front of the computer that Saturday morning. Will have Skype up if you want to include me, as I had to pull out of the down under KAP.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I, too, helped take care of my Mom after several strokes -- it's not a very easy thing to go through and I hope not to have any of my children put into that position. But, all I can do is let them know my wishes and have a written end of life plan in place for them to follow.



busyworkerbee said:


> I think so many of us can understand this issue, I know I can, my Poppy went within a few days at the end, the Doc had offered feeding tube, but it was decided not to prolong his life in this manner, he was in his mid nineties, but didn't have a good quality of life as he was gone completely mentally by then. My Poppy had severe dementia and lived in a secure ward for the last several years. He had had a good innings, born just into the 20th century and left towards the end of the century, had 6 children, 16 grand children and a growing number of great grand children.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I experienced a sugar cane fire when we were in Hawaii several years ago...quite an amazing sight. Also, amazing were the helicopters that had large water buckets that they'd dip into the ocean and then spread on the areas around the controlled burn. Talk about amazing technology.



busyworkerbee said:


> Ahhh. The changes that technology makes. I grew up in the North Queensland cane fields. I saw the way the mechanical harvesters grew in size and power, the changing practice of burning the cane to remove vermin and weeds before harvesting, the loss of so much cane when bad weather flattened it - these days, if it is almost ready, and they can get the harvester in, there is much less loss of cane. The cane field fires were always spectacular. We would spend time watching over our rear fence at how high the flames would get, over twice the height of the cane.


----------



## Kathleendoris

busyworkerbee said:


> I must admit, we in Australia have been spoilt, all that nastiness occurring overseas really has had minimal impact until now. Glad your husband escaped that mess. I saw a program about an underground station fire which was really nasty, but was proven to have been caused by old wiring and wooden escalator structure and build up of rubbish over time.


Yes, that sounds like the King's Cross fire. Fortunately, he was in the main line station by the time the flames took hold, but trains did not run for a while, because it was initially suspected to be a terrorist incident, and know one knew if there were devices on the trains, and he saw many of the casualties being brought up from below ground. Not a good experience! :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern

Gweniepooh said:


> Special for you June. Okay, new pictures of monster dog Sydney just taken. Boy does our grass need cutting.


What a handsome boy :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

pammie1234 said:


> My Bailey is 99 lbs, 3 years old, and still hasn't settled down. He is better, but I still crate him when I am gone. As a pup, he tore up one kennel. I had another old one that was much larger, but stronger. He has done a little damage to it. He has so much anxiety. I use essential oils on him and in a diffuser. I have toys that I put peanut butter in, and chew toys. The vet also told me that I could give him Benedryl. I am going to try that. He gets so excited that he slobbers everywhere. He cannot control himself when I come home. I could be gone 15 min or all day, and it is the same. Some dogs are just like that!


This is Trixie my furbaby. She is 3 and a lovely dog. Except she is so anxious when we go out. She goes completely over the top when we come home. Even wetting herself whether we have been out 5 mins or a couple of hours. We have tried everything but she is stll the same. The good news is she is only 30lbs.


----------



## Normaedern

machriste said:


> That's so neat, Gwen. Could you put a colored cloth backing on it that would hide the pin back?


My solution, too
:thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Special for you June. Okay, new pictures of monster dog Sydney just taken. Boy does our grass need cutting.


Thanks, Gwen. I'll be sure to show these to my daughter.. she saw the earlier picture of him and thinks he's beautiful just like I do.
One thing I do know, whether he's a good watch dog or not, just from his size, he's great protection!
When our fur-babies want attention, they sure let us know, don't they!?
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> Betty, why do you boil & freeze peanuts? I've never heard of that before. Here we get peanuts in the shell & out as well as peanut butter,( a favorite of mine)
> 
> We in the South know more about them than Northerners. They are Jumbo Peanuts and are for boiling not parching. We have a huge pot and burner and Jim puts a 30 pound bag on to boil (outside) It takes several hours and several boxes of salt. When soft, we lift the insert inside the pot out (it has holes in it). Then we bring that in the house and let them cool. We put a certain amount in gallon freezer bags and freeze them. When we want some, we just thaw them out. They are so good. Jim always has to pick the girls up a bag or to when he goes to get them. They are usually ready in Sept or early October. Rutledge Farm in Hazzlehurst is known for their peanuts.
> 
> Great news from Sandi and Alan. I have surely been praying.
> 
> Jeanette, great news about the thumb. I know you hate to be at your best when you stay so busy.


I love peanuts but have to admit I've never had them boiled. As much as I enjoy them, I'll have to, also admit that as I've gotten older, I do NOT like peanut butter....sorry, Sam!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Betty I just LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your new hair cut. It really suits you and is very youthful looking in a great way!


And I forgot to tell you, Betty, that I love your new "do". It's very flattering!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

My dear Shirley, I've been praying for good weather and safe travels for you and Pat.
I'll miss you for the next week and look forward to seeing pictures of your newest adventure!!
Hugs, sister of my heart,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes, a definite problem for then as well, especially the noisy Black Hawk helicopters, and for the river residents, the extra police vessels. I plan on avoiding anywhere south of North Lakes/Kallangur region for that period. I can also relate to aircraft noise, I used to live directly under the incoming flightpath to Townsville airport, got so we never heard the planes unless there was a problem (1 plane had a metal fatigue issue with the skin on one wing) or the supersize American transport planes were in.


We definitely know about aircraft flyover and the noise. Our commercial airport is about a mile away..we can frequently hear the jets roaring before take-offs...we call it revving the engines!! Plus an army base with planes and an air force base really close.
I don't mind at all...the few years I lived in TX, I was nowhere near planes taking off and landing, so when I came back here, I knew I was finally "home" when I heard that first jet fly over!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Normaedern said:


> This is Trixie my furbaby. She is 3 and a lovely dog. Except she is so anxious when we go out. She goes completely over the top when we come home. Even wetting herself whether we have been out 5 mins or a couple of hours. We have tried everything but she is stll the same. The good news is she is only 30lbs.


Oh, she's beautiful. And love just shows in those eyes!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

It would be too heavy to move and we change rooms where he is crated from time to time. Also, cost of the lumber and DH's time is prohibiting that route.



busyworkerbee said:


> Why not build a crate to size? My sister has a portable system of sides which latch together to form a fairly big pen or can be configured to a crate.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm enjoying it. Like the larger size for sure. They were also having a deal that I was able to get DH a $299 tablet for $50; tablet very nice. So the two Galaxay 5 Active phones and the tablet was just under $100. I thought it a good deal.



busyworkerbee said:


> I really want the new Samsung Galaxy phone. I do love this range. Personal preference is this android range over the Apple range, mainly due to the face I can find apps and ebooks for free from a number of sources, not just the one for the IPhones.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Awesome and I have you in my contacts already. 


busyworkerbee said:


> Am not planning on going anywhere but in front of the computer that Saturday morning. Will have Skype up if you want to include me, as I had to pull out of the down under KAP.


----------



## Gweniepooh

She is a beauty! Her fur looks so silky and shiny.



Normaedern said:


> This is Trixie my furbaby. She is 3 and a lovely dog. Except she is so anxious when we go out. She goes completely over the top when we come home. Even wetting herself whether we have been out 5 mins or a couple of hours. We have tried everything but she is stll the same. The good news is she is only 30lbs.


----------



## KateB

Aw come on you lot....I go away for 24 hours and you talk for 17 pages!! :lol: I had a great overnight with the girls - lots of talking, laughing, eating and drinking and a wonderful hot stone back massage. Now back to catch up. TTYL.


----------



## Gweniepooh

The airport for Athens is directly across the strew from our house; can walk over. When we first married and I moved in I was concerned bout the noise but since the flight pattern usually isn't over our house I rarely notice it now. In fact immediately after 9/11 the airport was closed for awhile and the silence was more unnerving and strange . Now it is not a real big airport but big enough and does have daily flights. In fact they are extending the airstrip.


jknappva said:


> We definitely know about aircraft flyover and the noise. Our commercial airport is about a mile away..we can frequently hear the jets roaring before take-offs...we call it revving the engines!! Plus an army base with planes and an air force base really close.
> I don't mind at all...the few years I lived in TX, I was nowhere near planes taking off and landing, so when I came back here, I knew I was finally "home" when I heard that first jet fly over!!
> Junek


----------



## KateB

Hi Cydneyjo, great to have you with us.
Great to hear from you too Southern Gal.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm up early because my dear German Shepherd (Sydney) managed to crawl under our bed this morning and got stuck. He has outgrown his crate so today I will need to go see if I can find a size GIANT for him. The crate we have is a large and when he stands n it his ears stick through the top; when lying down his snout and feet hang out the door so he can't be comfortable. It's like trying to crate a small horse....LOL


Years ago we were staying overnight at my parents' house and our dog (a Golden Retriever) got stuck under the bed too. We woke up to the bed heaving up and down as he tried to get out..at first I thought it was an earthquake!
Gwen, why have you now got Darowil's avatar? :shock:


----------



## TNS

Kansas g-ma said:


> So sorry for your neighbor's loss of the grain-- lived on a farm so I understand. Hope they get control of the fire. Do they k now what started it?


Hope you have your menfolk safely back home and that the fires under control.


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> What is the orange lodge? I remember seeing a photo of one of my Moms brothers in an Orangemans parade when I was a child but didn't know what that was.


Bonnie, this will probably give you a less biased view than I would!:shock: :lol:

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Orange_Lodge_of_Scotland


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Martina, hope that all continues to go well with the sale of the house. Fingers and toes crossed here for you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

puppymargo said:


> This is Alexis and Grandpa wanted me to tell you all that his computer is at the health spa. The arm is doing well.
> Alexis-Sam
> (I am doing this on my iPhone)


Thanks Alexis!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Radical Northern Ireland (Protestants?) I think (I don't think they are catholic)


They are most definitely NOT Catholic, Julie!! :shock: :lol: and as far as I know started in Scotland. Orange Walks are often just an excuse for a crowd of bigots to drink too much and cause trouble....but then I'm not biased at all :roll: and I'm not even Catholic! I don't like extremists of any persuasion.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> .........You can practically see him browning.


You're cooking him?!!

:lol: :lol: (See Bonnie caught this one before me!)


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Special for you June. Okay, new pictures of monster dog Sydney just taken. Boy does our grass need cutting.


He's a beautiful boy!


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Betty I just LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your new hair cut. It really suits you and is very youthful looking in a great way!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I love these farm stories, too! Actually, all the stories about the "regular" pattern of each of our lives. I am learning about things I never knew about....for example...the possibility that combines might catch on fire. That had never crossed my mind....just an awakening about all kinds of things that folks have to deal with. It helps weave us all together. Nobody worry about writing "long books" about whatever is in their lives. I love all of them! It is such a good thing that we share so openly. Wish the whole world would do that. We are an example of "think globally-act locally"...with an expanded concept of "locally"...for us it is globally! :lol: :lol: Not sure if this was well-worded, but essentially...I love ALL of our stories! They bind us together peacefully & gently.
> 'nuff said....{{sweet hugs to all}}}


Couldn't agree more.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> There was one that I used in my classroom one year that I can not think of the name of that really seemed to calm some of the behavior disorder students and just can not think of the name of it.


Bergamot?


----------



## Railyn

Pup lover said:


> Railyn so you have a kindle or nook? I only get on kp on my kindle it is more like a mac so I don't get the viruses


I have neither. I use a Tashiba laptop that is several years old. It has been to the computer health spa several times for a virus. I think that my taptop is just getting old and needs to find a retirement home. Hopefully in the next year I will be able to get a new one.


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DH just got home, the fire is not out but under contol. They finally got the bales pulled away from the grain pile. The bales are still burning but the rest of the grain is OK now
> They were moving bales with a front end loader & think they just have hit a rock & made a spark.
> This time of year things are so dry it just takes one spark. Sometimes a rock going into the combine or a belt or chain slipping & overheating. That's why DH built a water wagon from an old sprayer tank to have standing by just in case.
> Shirley, glad you've got everything organized, have a good trip.
> 
> Gwen, love the new design
> Well time for bed


Relieved to hear this Bonnie. I didn't realise that a fire could start so easily.


----------



## Cashmeregma

It's morning here and looks like it might rain. It is sadly expected, and I say sadly as the Fiber Festival is going on at Hemlock Lake. 

I had sad news a few days ago that my cousin is dying. He was in the hospital and all his family had already come to see him when I heard. I saw him last year at my uncle's funeral and apparently he was having his battle with cancer then but said nothing. I am so glad I got to see him. He was always so glad to see me and would greet me with such enthusiasm. Yesterday when I was going through a book I found a photo of another cousin (who died a few years ago, also of cancer) and myself at about the age of 4 and 5 sitting on a pony together. It is hard for my mom and my aunt, 86 and 96 respectively, to watch the young ones passing before them. I am just so thankful for each day I have and see each one as a gift.

We went for dinner last night on the Bay coming in off Lake Ontario and had such a beautiful evening sitting outside. It warmed up enough that people were in their bathing suits at the marina and going out in their boats to enjoy the waning days of warm weather. After eating we went and sat on a bench down by the water and just enjoyed the beauty of such a special day.

I'm quite pleased with a scarf I am knitting with no pattern. This all goes back to the time that Designer told me I could just decide on the width I wanted and then do whatever I wanted to make a scarf or cowl, so that is what I am doing. I have moss stitch of 6 stitches on both sides to keep it from rolling, but am probably using enough pattern stitches that would break up the rolling anyway? The yarn is wonderful. The beginning has 3 types of yarn that are from a place in Chagrin Falls, OH. The lady dyes what she calls friends, so you get 3 different types of yarn but all dyed in complimentary yarn. One is mohair, and the other quite silky, and the third rather chunky and artsy. I also happened to have this great skein of yarn that I picked up at a LYS when we were visiting the Finger Lakes and the colors go perfectly, so it will be the body of the scarf. That is a mixture with alpaca in it. It is a little wide, so the possibility of a shawl or a scarf joined and if one forgets their gloves they could put their hands inside the ends of the scarf like an old-fashioned muff.

Things I've learned: A project is wider once you start knitting.
A pattern in mohair is a waste of time, at least in dark mohair.
You can either rip it out or use the extra width and create something unique. Options - Use as a shoulder shawl or join together and use ends as a muff.


----------



## KateB

busyworkerbee said:


> I must admit, we in Australia have been spoilt, all that nastiness occurring overseas really has had minimal impact until now. Glad your husband escaped that mess. I saw a program about an underground station fire which was really nasty, but was proven to have been caused by old wiring and wooden escalator structure and build up of rubbish over time.


That was the King's Cross fire that Kathleen's DH thankfully just missed.

Edit - Sorry I see Kathleen has already answered this. I should be reading to the end before I comment, but by then I would have completely forgotten what it was I was going to say!


----------



## KateB

Normaedern said:


> This is Trixie my furbaby. She is 3 and a lovely dog. Except she is so anxious when we go out. She goes completely over the top when we come home. Even wetting herself whether we have been out 5 mins or a couple of hours. We have tried everything but she is stll the same. The good news is she is only 30lbs.


Gorgeous! My brother used to have a black Cocker Spaniel who could easily have been her twin. Bey was a lovely wee dog, but I'm afraid he wasn't the sharpest knife in the box!


----------



## sassafras123

Normaedern, your cocker looks so loving.
I will look into Samsung Galaxy. My screen is so small it is hard to see pics the kids send me.
Off for our morning walk.


----------



## Railyn

Gweniepooh said:


> Was playing with embroidery machine (nothing new right?) and stitched out another lace design thinking it might make a nice brooch. Like the design but can't see it being a brooch now; too open and the pin back would show through. If I backed it with a fabric it kind of defeats the purpose of it being a lace design. So...what should I do with this? Ideas anyone?


It would be great with seed peals glued on. I think it would be OK with a back fabric like organza. The texture would still come through. I won't dare you to try it. I know how much fun it is to play. Going back to the craft room soon and have a "play" day myself.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma________________________________
So sorry to hear they need further testing. Good to get the bladder infection cleared up. It is not easy coming away without an answer. Hugs for the wee puppy and I missed David's BD said:


> She was feeling much better yesterday morning, she was definitely more animated than she has been, we don't want to read too much into it though.
> Thank you, he had a good day, I think, fairly quiet and relaxing anyway.


----------



## Poledra65

puppymargo said:


> This is Alexis and Grandpa wanted me to tell you all that his computer is at the health spa. The arm is doing well.
> Alexis-Sam
> (I am doing this on my iPhone)


Thank you Alexis, much appreciated. Sure glad he's not at the health spa instead of his computer though. Tell him to behave and do as he's told.


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> Congratulations on losing 10lbs. That's a fantastic achievement! You're right to concentrate on 5lbs at a time, looking at the whole picture can be overwhelming at times. Well done you!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I agree, Joy, it's much easier to just go step by step.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I see I need to go back and look for Gwen's lace pin and Normaederm's dog and to find out about the King's cross fire.


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> Special for you June. Okay, new pictures of monster dog Sydney just taken. Boy does our grass need cutting.


Great pictures Gwen. Sydney is a really handsome young man!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

puppymargo said:


> This is Alexis and Grandpa wanted me to tell you all that his computer is at the health spa. The arm is doing well.
> Alexis-Sam
> (I am doing this on my iPhone)


Alexis/Puppymargo...Thank you so much for letting us know your Grandpa's arm is doing well. How kind of you and it isn't as easy on the iPhone, so an extra thank you. Can't wait to see you in person.


----------



## KateB

Wow, that's taken me over an hour to catch up and post replies! However, I'm up to date now and hope to keep that way throughout the week. I've got Luke again this week, Monday - Thursday so I'll be able to catch up here when he and I go for our nap! DH is busy this week helping his brother renew cages and runs at the cattery so I'm on my own tomorrow at Gym Tots....should be fun! :shock: Wish me luck, I have a feeling I may need it! :shock:


----------



## Railyn

Normaedern said:


> This is Trixie my furbaby. She is 3 and a lovely dog. Except she is so anxious when we go out. She goes completely over the top when we come home. Even wetting herself whether we have been out 5 mins or a couple of hours. We have tried everything but she is stll the same. The good news is she is only 30lbs.


Cockers are my favorite breed of dogs. I just LOVE their eyes. Beautiful dog.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I love peanuts but have to admit I've never had them boiled. As much as I enjoy them, I'll have to, also admit that as I've gotten older, I do NOT like peanut butter....sorry, Sam!!
> Junek


And peanut butter is my downfall in losing weight. If I could just fall asleep earlier and stay asleep. It keeps calling my name. Not even in a sandwich. :roll: At least it gives me protein.


----------



## KateB

Just got this in my e-mail and immediately thought of all you pudding lovers out there.

SALTED CARAMEL & BANANA CHEESECAKE

Serves 4

INGREDIENTS

For the base

90g butter
250g crushed chocolate digestive biscuits

For the filling

400g cream cheese at room temperature
120g caster sugar
400ml whipping cream (chilled)
1 tin caramel (Carnation is good)
15g rock salt
1 banana
1 tsp granulated sugar

INSTRUCTIONS
Melt the butter in a saucepan over a low heat and leave to cool.
Crush the biscuits and mix together with the melted butter.
Press the crumbs evenly and firmly into the base of a spring form/loose based 23cm/9-inch tin.
Beat the cream cheese with an electric whisk for a few minutes until smooth.
Slowly add the caster sugar and whisk on a low speed.
Once the sugar is dissolved, add the cream slowly, pouring down the bowl. Mix on a low setting.
Once it is all combined turn the mixer on high. The mix should hold its shape and start to look slightly grainy.
Add half of the tin of caramel to a saucepan and simmer. Once bubbles form, remove from the heat, stir in the rock salt until dissolved and allow to cool.
Mix the caramel with the cream cheese. Dont combine  just mix it slightly to make a marbled effect.
Spoon the mixture onto the base and smooth out.
Stand in the fridge to set.
Pour the rest of the caramel in a frying pan and simmer. Chop the banana into slices and add to the pan.
Brown the bananas off. Take the pan off the heat and allow them to soak in the caramel.
Take the bananas out of the pan and place on top of the cheesecake. Pour the caramel out of the pan and drizzle over the cake. Sprinkle the bananas with the granulated sugar.
Chill for at least four hours or overnight.
Tip: To make neat portions when slicing, use a hot sharp knife, dipped in hot water and cleaned after every slice.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DH just got home, the fire is not out but under contol. They finally got the bales pulled away from the grain pile. The bales are still burning but the rest of the grain is OK now
> They were moving bales with a front end loader & think they just have hit a rock & made a spark.
> This time of year things are so dry it just takes one spark. Sometimes a rock going into the combine or a belt or chain slipping & overheating. That's why DH built a water wagon from an old sprayer tank to have standing by just in case.
> Shirley, glad you've got everything organized, have a good trip.
> 
> Gwen, love the new design
> Well time for bed


Glad DH is ok and things are under control. Thank you so much for sharing life on a big farm with us. Things we would never know about. I did know about silo fires and how deadly they were. So glad everyone is safe and hope it is soon out.


----------



## angelam

Sam...what color is your cast? Hope you are doing better. How did you manage to do this, anyway? Dancing a lively jig? Skipping rope? Horse-back riding? Climbing on the roof?

Probably limbo dancing again!!
:lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Oooh, Bulldog, your red beans sound so good. Have you posted a recipe. PM me and let me know if you do so I don't miss it as I do miss a lot on here. Love your new hair-do and you have a gorgeous smile. Several of the recipes Kate gave that I want to make too and of course loads from Sam.

I'm so sorry you have been sore from your fall, but I totally understand. Thank goodness you are healing, but it seems as we age that a fall upsets the whole body, not just the knees or wherever we landed, but causes changes throughout the body frame. It hurts worse after the fall. Hope all goes well with this busy schedule and getting the house ready for company while hurting is quite a feat. No wonder he drives 1000 miles out of his way to get your good home-cooking, company, and even gets to take some home, if it reaches home.
:wink:


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> Bonnie -- I hope everything turns out okay . I hope the fire is contained right away.
> 
> Well ladies, I will be off line for about a week so I just wanted to check in and wish you a wonderful time at the down under KAP and the one at Sams. I have been so busy between medical appointments and moving that I am not sure what day the KAP starts. is it one or two weeks. I hope I will be back on line to read what is happening.
> 
> We still have tomorrow to finish up the packing. Our internet company is coming Monday to turn off the internet, phones and tv-s - Movers are coming on Tuesday and we will leave as soon as they are finished loading. It looks like the weather is good through the Rockies. We should reach our destination the 25 or 26. I will be so glad to be in our new apartment - dread the unpacking but I have all my stuff being delivered to my workroom (2nd bedroom) and Pat will likely help me with the rest.
> 
> I don't know how much I will be on tomorrow so want to take this chance to wish you all well. Sam take care of yourself. Bad breaks can really set you back so take care of yourself. Martina - Prayers are with yu that you find a good price and a buyer for your home.
> 
> My thoughts and love are with you all. Shirley


My thoughts are with you and Pat, Shirley. I'm sure your move is a mixture of sadness at leaving old friends and excitement for the adventure ahead. I hope your drive through the Rockies is safe and trouble free and you reach Vancouver Island before you know it. Safe travelling. xx


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Was playing with embroidery machine (nothing new right?) and stitched out another lace design thinking it might make a nice brooch. Like the design but can't see it being a brooch now; too open and the pin back would show through. If I backed it with a fabric it kind of defeats the purpose of it being a lace design. So...what should I do with this? Ideas anyone?


Wonder how they do the backing for the iron-on decals that look like this in the sewing stores? That is if the lace design would stand up to the iron.


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> Sam...what color is your cast? Hope you are doing better. How did you manage to do this, anyway? Dancing a lively jig? Skipping rope? Horse-back riding? Climbing on the roof?
> 
> Probably limbo dancing again!!
> :lol: :roll: :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: I'm sure Sam will get a kick out of this when his computer gets out of the spa.


----------



## gagesmom

Was out with family yesterday after work for my aunts birthday here are some pics.


----------



## Railyn

THis week=end was great. I attended a seminar at church, given my some of my good friends, on marriage. It was a couple seminar but Ray was unable to attend so I went alone. I learned a lot and saw some "old" friends too. We have only been married 45 years and after listening to the seminar, it is a wonder. Part of the program was 'how to fight fair'. Like sticking to the subject, don't let emotions get out of control, etc. I was nervous leaving Ray alone for so long but he did fine. I got him some frozen dinners and we had lots of left-overs so he had plenty to eat and he was OK. He said that he was extra careful walking so he didn't fall, which was my biggest worry.
Now today I am tired to I will spend my day 'playing' on my sewing machine.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Normaedern said:


> This is Trixie my furbaby. She is 3 and a lovely dog. Except she is so anxious when we go out. She goes completely over the top when we come home. Even wetting herself whether we have been out 5 mins or a couple of hours. We have tried everything but she is stll the same. The good news is she is only 30lbs.


Oh, she is gorgeous. Our last dog was a cocker and gave us much pleasure. We are trying to stay dog-free at the moment, mostly because of the problems that arise when you need to leave them. I am sure if my husband were to see Trixie, he would immediately go into dognapping mode! Irresistible!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathleendoris said:


> While I don't blame you from staying away from risky areas, that is just the sort of response the terrorists are hoping for. We had nearly 30 years of bombings, mostly from the IRA, and most people felt that the best response was to carry on as usual. It was not pleasant - one of the buildings in London that was blown up was the Baltic Exchange, where my husband often had to go on business. Fortunately, in that case, only property was damaged and no lives lost. We have both, on various occasions been on London mainline stations when there have been lock-downs as a result of bomb threats, and it is not an enjoyable experience. On the other hand, the closest my husband ever came to a disaster was in the King's Cross fire, when he came out of the Underground literally two minutes before everything turned nasty - that was deadly, but an accident, not a terrorist incident.You can do your best to stay safe, but there are never guarantees of safety.
> 
> I am getting gloomy, so I will stop. I don't want to depress everyone!
> :thumbdown:


What an awful experience for DH to actually be there and see the victims and what a gift that he wasn't hurt.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I love these farm stories, too! Actually, all the stories about the "regular" pattern of each of our lives. I am learning about things I never knew about....for example...the possibility that combines might catch on fire. That had never crossed my mind....just an awakening about all kinds of things that folks have to deal with. It helps weave us all together. Nobody worry about writing "long books" about whatever is in their lives. I love all of them! It is such a good thing that we share so openly. Wish the whole world would do that. We are an example of "think globally-act locally"...with an expanded concept of "locally"...for us it is globally! :lol: :lol: Not sure if this was well-worded, but essentially...I love ALL of our stories! They bind us together peacefully & gently.
> 'nuff said....{{sweet hugs to all}}}


Very well-written-- and I totally agree-- brings back such good memories of childhood and teens. Don't worry about writing "books" as we love to read them.


----------



## angelam

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.simplyjune.org/p/anzac-girls.html
> 
> I was looking to see if the next season of Downton Abbey was up on this website yet and found this entry....thanks to our discussion of food (anzac biscuits (cookies) I had some idea of what this was and am now going to check into the series so I can learn more. Thanks, everyone; I love the idea of learning new things--a lifelong learner.


A new series of Downton Abbey returns to our screens tonight. Can't remember if this is series 4 or 5?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn said:


> THis week=end was great. I attended a seminar at church, given my some of my good friends, on marriage. It was a couple seminar but Ray was unable to attend so I went alone. I learned a lot and saw some "old" friends too. We have only been married 45 years and after listening to the seminar, it is a wonder. Part of the program was 'how to fight fair'. Like sticking to the subject, don't let emotions get out of control, etc. I was nervous leaving Ray alone for so long but he did fine. I got him some frozen dinners and we had lots of left-overs so he had plenty to eat and he was OK. He said that he was extra careful walking so he didn't fall, which was my biggest worry.
> Now today I am tired to I will spend my day 'playing' on my sewing machine.


Glad you had such a fun day and saw some friends. Arguing sure is an art and I have learned that we can really wound with words. We can use them to heal and help or to cut like a knife. I'm far from perfect but I do really make an effort to not wield them like a knife. So glad DH was alright alone for so long. Have fun playing around with the sewing machine. Can't wait to see what you do. Loving Gwenie's work.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

machriste said:


> That's so neat, Gwen. Could you put a colored cloth backing on it that would hide the pin back?


Oh, oh, oh-- might have a solution-- Ultra-Suede doesn't ravel, 1/8 yd would go a very long way-- Cut out circle, attach pin back to piece of suede, then glue to emb. I used the US to put pin backs on my Beady Babes-- might not have thought of it myself but a friend suggested it. We often bounce ideas off each other. She is a lace expert and makes bobbin lace, also tats (so do I, tat).


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kate...Thank you so much again for the lovely recipes and see you just added another. Sam is fortunate to have some talented ladies on here to help him out. Sounds like a wonderful time had with the girls. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~That's why the KTP is so important to us. It helps us remember not all of the world is out of control, and there are folks who can maintain a civil & gentle conversation; get along despite differences (and we do have them) but we have determined to respect each other. That is a critical component of the KTP....wish we could sign the whole world up to the KTP!


Nah, they'd get to be a majority and then ruin this for the rest of us!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen...I found a link for the iron-on backing, just not sure if it is the same thing. I believe it disappears when the heat is used, but not sure if this is the same thing as what is on the decals at Michael's and Jo-Annes, etc.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pammie1234 said:


> Maybe everyone in the world needs to start knitting! That calms me down.


That might work-- keep hands as well as minds occupied!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DH just got home, the fire is not out but under contol. They finally got the bales pulled away from the grain pile. The bales are still burning but the rest of the grain is OK now
> They were moving bales with a front end loader & think they just have hit a rock & made a spark.
> This time of year things are so dry it just takes one spark. Sometimes a rock going into the combine or a belt or chain slipping & overheating. That's why DH built a water wagon from an old sprayer tank to have standing by just in case.
> Shirley, glad you've got everything organized, have a good trip.
> 
> Gwen, love the new design
> Well time for bed


Bet everyone was thankful for that wagon-- well done! Glad it is under control.


----------



## gagesmom

Just caught up now and I gotta run. Laundry to do, and lots of it. 

Hope to get some knitting done today too.


----------



## angelam

Normaedern said:


> This is Trixie my furbaby. She is 3 and a lovely dog. Except she is so anxious when we go out. She goes completely over the top when we come home. Even wetting herself whether we have been out 5 mins or a couple of hours. We have tried everything but she is stll the same. The good news is she is only 30lbs.


She's a sweetie! Is she a spaniel?


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Was out with family yesterday after work for my aunts birthday here are some pics.


What fun to see the family and looks like you were having a fun time together. Nice to live near family. I know it has its advantages.

Laundry...loads to do here and getting behind on kitchen again. Knitting is coming along though. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 wrote:
Maybe everyone in the world needs to start knitting! That calms me down.



Kansas g-ma said:


> That might work-- keep hands as well as minds occupied!


Yes, and I call it Therapy on a stick.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

busyworkerbee said:


> Ahhh. The changes that technology makes. I grew up in the North Queensland cane fields. I saw the way the mechanical harvesters grew in size and power, the changing practice of burning the cane to remove vermin and weeds before harvesting, the loss of so much cane when bad weather flattened it - these days, if it is almost ready, and they can get the harvester in, there is much less loss of cane. The cane field fires were always spectacular. We would spend time watching over our rear fence at how high the flames would get, over twice the height of the cane.


In my region they do prairie fires this time of year-- always dangerous, esp since some of the grassland borders the turnpike and other major highways. smoke can obscure the road and cause major accidents.

Apparently yesterday there was a huge storm about 20 miles east of us, took down trees, power lines, etc, caused a 5-car smash-up on the Interstate just south of the town. We got about 15 or 20 min of hard rain but nothing else, thank heavens.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Normaedern said:


> This is Trixie my furbaby. She is 3 and a lovely dog. Except she is so anxious when we go out. She goes completely over the top when we come home. Even wetting herself whether we have been out 5 mins or a couple of hours. We have tried everything but she is stll the same. The good news is she is only 30lbs.


What a cutie! And perfect size. I've had 3 about that size. Small enough to haul around if needed but big enough to get out of the way fast as needed.

Gwen, Sydney is a beautiful dog-- my DD#2 would love him, just her type. I prefer smaller dogs, like normaedern's


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> A new series of Downton Abbey returns to our screens tonight. Can't remember if this is series 4 or 5?


It's series 5......not that I am a Downton addict or anything!


----------



## Cashmeregma

I have to get off and get my day started, but if anyone has a little girl to knit for, check this designer out:

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/lorraine-hearn

I think I learned about her on KP. Don't stop at the first one. Keep scrolling down the page. So many adorable patterns.

Oooh love Downton Abbey. They can't make the series fast enough for me. I did see the actress who played the evil maid in another detective series. She played the sister of the detective and was brilliant in her part and looked completely different.


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> Just got this in my e-mail and immediately thought of all you pudding lovers out there.
> 
> SALTED CARAMEL & BANANA CHEESECAKE
> 
> Serves 4
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> For the base
> 
> 90g butter
> 250g crushed chocolate digestive biscuits
> 
> For the filling
> 
> 400g cream cheese at room temperature
> 120g caster sugar
> 400ml whipping cream (chilled)
> 1 tin caramel (Carnation is good)
> 15g rock salt
> 1 banana
> 1 tsp granulated sugar
> 
> INSTRUCTIONS
> Melt the butter in a saucepan over a low heat and leave to cool.
> Crush the biscuits and mix together with the melted butter.
> Press the crumbs evenly and firmly into the base of a spring form/loose based 23cm/9-inch tin.
> Beat the cream cheese with an electric whisk for a few minutes until smooth.
> Slowly add the caster sugar and whisk on a low speed.
> Once the sugar is dissolved, add the cream slowly, pouring down the bowl. Mix on a low setting.
> Once it is all combined turn the mixer on high. The mix should hold its shape and start to look slightly grainy.
> Add half of the tin of caramel to a saucepan and simmer. Once bubbles form, remove from the heat, stir in the rock salt until dissolved and allow to cool.
> Mix the caramel with the cream cheese. Dont combine  just mix it slightly to make a marbled effect.
> Spoon the mixture onto the base and smooth out.
> Stand in the fridge to set.
> Pour the rest of the caramel in a frying pan and simmer. Chop the banana into slices and add to the pan.
> Brown the bananas off. Take the pan off the heat and allow them to soak in the caramel.
> Take the bananas out of the pan and place on top of the cheesecake. Pour the caramel out of the pan and drizzle over the cake. Sprinkle the bananas with the granulated sugar.
> Chill for at least four hours or overnight.
> Tip: To make neat portions when slicing, use a hot sharp knife, dipped in hot water and cleaned after every slice.


Thanks for this Kate. I assume this is the low calorie version?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pammie1234

Normaedern said:


> This is Trixie my furbaby. She is 3 and a lovely dog. Except she is so anxious when we go out. She goes completely over the top when we come home. Even wetting herself whether we have been out 5 mins or a couple of hours. We have tried everything but she is stll the same. The good news is she is only 30lbs.


She is so precious! She looks a little like my Bailey. I crate Bailey when I leave. I'm afraid that he would tear up the whole house!


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> She is so precious! She looks a little like my Bailey. I crate Bailey when I leave. I'm afraid that he would tear up the whole house!


If I ever have another dog I will crate them too and start training them for the crate on arrival. We just won't be able to afford new furniture going into our 70's and I lost a hand stitched quilt I had made to a Westie and half a chair to a Labrador. At least the chair was really old and I don't mean antique, just not quality, but the hand stitched quilt was expensive fabric and unbelievable time. It will be a crate for me and it will be a kindness to the dog in the end. Hard for me as I like them to run free like they did in Haliburton, Canada, but I don't live there.


----------



## sassafras123

Walked 35 minutes. Have to run to make my meeting.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Ooh, another diet desert! 
Are you familiar with the saying " over my lips & straight to the hips" lol



KateB said:


> Just got this in my e-mail and immediately thought of all you pudding lovers out there.
> 
> SALTED CARAMEL & BANANA CHEESECAKE
> 
> Serves 4
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> For the base
> 
> 90g butter
> 250g crushed chocolate digestive biscuits
> 
> For the filling
> 
> 400g cream cheese at room temperature
> 120g caster sugar
> 400ml whipping cream (chilled)
> 1 tin caramel (Carnation is good)
> 15g rock salt
> 1 banana
> 1 tsp granulated sugar
> 
> INSTRUCTIONS
> Melt the butter in a saucepan over a low heat and leave to cool.
> Crush the biscuits and mix together with the melted butter.
> Press the crumbs evenly and firmly into the base of a spring form/loose based 23cm/9-inch tin.
> Beat the cream cheese with an electric whisk for a few minutes until smooth.
> Slowly add the caster sugar and whisk on a low speed.
> Once the sugar is dissolved, add the cream slowly, pouring down the bowl. Mix on a low setting.
> Once it is all combined turn the mixer on high. The mix should hold its shape and start to look slightly grainy.
> Add half of the tin of caramel to a saucepan and simmer. Once bubbles form, remove from the heat, stir in the rock salt until dissolved and allow to cool.
> Mix the caramel with the cream cheese. Dont combine  just mix it slightly to make a marbled effect.
> Spoon the mixture onto the base and smooth out.
> Stand in the fridge to set.
> Pour the rest of the caramel in a frying pan and simmer. Chop the banana into slices and add to the pan.
> Brown the bananas off. Take the pan off the heat and allow them to soak in the caramel.
> Take the bananas out of the pan and place on top of the cheesecake. Pour the caramel out of the pan and drizzle over the cake. Sprinkle the bananas with the granulated sugar.
> Chill for at least four hours or overnight.
> Tip: To make neat portions when slicing, use a hot sharp knife, dipped in hot water and cleaned after every slice.


 :lol:


----------



## Kathleendoris

pammie1234 said:


> Maybe everyone in the world needs to start knitting! That calms me down.


I would be nervous of allowing some people to handle those sharp sticks! :lol:


----------



## pammie1234

Cashmeregma said:


> pammie1234 wrote:
> Maybe everyone in the world needs to start knitting! That calms me down.
> 
> Yes, and I call it Therapy on a stick.


I like that! I hope I can remember it so I can use it when others ask me why I knit!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Great pictures of pretty dogs. I don't think we will be getting another any time soon as we have no one to look after it if we get a chance to travel & hopefully we will. It will certainly be another lab when the time comes. DS#2 really wants a dog but since he is hardly home I told him no. Just this week he has made a deal to buy what used to be my in-laws house & acreage just across the road from us. He will have to get a very reliable room mate ( I think you call it flat mate in other counties) he has no girlfriend & it is a big house so he will need someone to help with expenses & just be there if the furnace quits. The house needs alt of work, it was very nice when my in laws moved out be these people have not done one bit of maintainence in the 13 yrs they have lived there. I cannot believe you et a nice house go to he'll around you when it only takes a little effort. They even had the basement flood because they didn't fix the eve trough when it came apart. I hope it doesn't cost him too much to get it back in shape.
Well must get to it before DH comes in & has some running around for me.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm enjoying it. Like the larger size for sure. They were also having a deal that I was able to get DH a $299 tablet for $50; tablet very nice. So the two Galaxay 5 Active phones and the tablet was just under $100. I thought it a good deal.


Wow-- you must be some shopper or a real haggler. But we all knew you were good.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> The airport for Athens is directly across the strew from our house; can walk over. When we first married and I moved in I was concerned bout the noise but since the flight pattern usually isn't over our house I rarely notice it now. In fact immediately after 9/11 the airport was closed for awhile and the silence was more unnerving and strange . Now it is not a real big airport but big enough and does have daily flights. In fact they are extending the airstrip.


Our second home was next to a railroad track which was used in those days. Couldn't put anything on the walls, bounced off when trains went through. About a year later a friend came for college graduation and remarked the next morning that she hadn't slept because of the trains. I said, "Oh, one went through?" She informed me that there were SEVERAL.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> It's morning here and looks like it might rain. It is sadly expected, and I say sadly as the Fiber Festival is going on at Hemlock Lake.
> 
> I had sad news a few days ago that my cousin is dying. He was in the hospital and all his family had already come to see him when I heard. I saw him last year at my uncle's funeral and apparently he was having his battle with cancer then but said nothing. I am so glad I got to see him. He was always so glad to see me and would greet me with such enthusiasm. Yesterday when I was going through a book I found a photo of another cousin (who died a few years ago, also of cancer) and myself at about the age of 4 and 5 sitting on a pony together. It is hard for my mom and my aunt, 86 and 96 respectively, to watch the young ones passing before them. I am just so thankful for each day I have and see each one as a gift.
> 
> We went for dinner last night on the Bay coming in off Lake Ontario and had such a beautiful evening sitting outside. It warmed up enough that people were in their bathing suits at the marina and going out in their boats to enjoy the waning days of warm weather. After eating we went and sat on a bench down by the water and just enjoyed the beauty of such a special day.
> 
> I'm quite pleased with a scarf I am knitting with no pattern. This all goes back to the time that Designer told me I could just decide on the width I wanted and then do whatever I wanted to make a scarf or cowl, so that is what I am doing. I have moss stitch of 6 stitches on both sides to keep it from rolling, but am probably using enough pattern stitches that would break up the rolling anyway? The yarn is wonderful. The beginning has 3 types of yarn that are from a place in Chagrin Falls, OH. The lady dyes what she calls friends, so you get 3 different types of yarn but all dyed in complimentary yarn. One is mohair, and the other quite silky, and the third rather chunky and artsy. I also happened to have this great skein of yarn that I picked up at a LYS when we were visiting the Finger Lakes and the colors go perfectly, so it will be the body of the scarf. That is a mixture with alpaca in it. It is a little wide, so the possibility of a shawl or a scarf joined and if one forgets their gloves they could put their hands inside the ends of the scarf like an old-fashioned muff.
> 
> Things I've learned: A project is wider once you start knitting.
> A pattern in mohair is a waste of time, at least in dark mohair.
> You can either rip it out or use the extra width and create something unique. Options - Use as a shoulder shawl or join together and use ends as a muff.


I've seen scarves somewhere that had a pocket in each end, maybe what you are talking about, thought that was a super idea. yours is lovely colors, very pretty and sounds as soft as silk.


----------



## shelty lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Special for you June. Okay, new pictures of monster dog Sydney just taken. Boy does our grass need cutting.


Sydney is quite the handsome boy, isn't he!! As for the cost of the crate, keep telling yourself: It's cheaper than a new couch! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> We definitely know about aircraft flyover and the noise. Our commercial airport is about a mile away..we can frequently hear the jets roaring before take-offs...we call it revving the engines!! Plus an army base with planes and an air force base really close.
> I don't mind at all...the few years I lived in TX, I was nowhere near planes taking off and landing, so when I came back here, I knew I was finally "home" when I heard that first jet fly over!!
> Junek


It is standard practise, before take off, to rev the engines to full throttle to ensure they will not cut out- can be very difficult when you live close to the airport as we did for 18 months when the children were tiny- getting them to sleep on a Sunday night was especially hard, with the constant noise from the airport.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> And peanut butter is my downfall in losing weight. If I could just fall asleep earlier and stay asleep. It keeps calling my name. Not even in a sandwich. :roll: At least it gives me protein.


And then there is chocolate peanut butter-- several brands, Skippy makes a good one. Double threat--chocolate plus PB.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon, just back from GSs birthday party. It was a great success and everyone thoroughly enjoyed themselves.

Hope everyone is having a good weeke end, sending healing vibes and hugs for all.

Some photos from today.....


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> This is Trixie my furbaby. She is 3 and a lovely dog. Except she is so anxious when we go out. She goes completely over the top when we come home. Even wetting herself whether we have been out 5 mins or a couple of hours. We have tried everything but she is stll the same. The good news is she is only 30lbs.


The good thing about losing your place on the KTP, is that sometimes you find photos that had not posted when you first looked! Nice to see Trixie! Sorry she has the anxiety problem- anxiety does not seem to be something that Ringo suffers from!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Railyn said:


> THis week=end was great. I attended a seminar at church, given my some of my good friends, on marriage. It was a couple seminar but Ray was unable to attend so I went alone. I learned a lot and saw some "old" friends too. We have only been married 45 years and after listening to the seminar, it is a wonder. Part of the program was 'how to fight fair'. Like sticking to the subject, don't let emotions get out of control, etc. I was nervous leaving Ray alone for so long but he did fine. I got him some frozen dinners and we had lots of left-overs so he had plenty to eat and he was OK. He said that he was extra careful walking so he didn't fall, which was my biggest worry.
> Now today I am tired to I will spend my day 'playing' on my sewing machine.


How great that you got some time out-- and Ray was OK! Oh, like the idea of a play day on the machine! Wish I was closer, we could play together.


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> It's morning here and looks like it might rain. It is sadly expected, and I say sadly as the Fiber Festival is going on at Hemlock Lake.
> 
> I had sad news a few days ago that my cousin is dying. He was in the hospital and all his family had already come to see him when I heard. I saw him last year at my uncle's funeral and apparently he was having his battle with cancer then but said nothing. I am so glad I got to see him. He was always so glad to see me and would greet me with such enthusiasm. Yesterday when I was going through a book I found a photo of another cousin (who died a few years ago, also of cancer) and myself at about the age of 4 and 5 sitting on a pony together. It is hard for my mom and my aunt, 86 and 96 respectively, to watch the young ones passing before them. I am just so thankful for each day I have and see each one as a gift.
> 
> We went for dinner last night on the Bay coming in off Lake Ontario and had such a beautiful evening sitting outside. It warmed up enough that people were in their bathing suits at the marina and going out in their boats to enjoy the waning days of warm weather. After eating we went and sat on a bench down by the water and just enjoyed the beauty of such a special day.
> 
> I'm quite pleased with a scarf I am knitting with no pattern. This all goes back to the time that Designer told me I could just decide on the width I wanted.


Sorry to hear your sad news. Prayers are being sent for all.

The scarf is great. I am looking forward to seeing it finished in all its glory!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KateB said:


> It's series 5......not that I am a Downton addict or anything!


While I don't watch DA, many of my friends do and they are all excited about the coming season. We may be Americans but all things British still grab us.


----------



## Normaedern

KateB said:


> Gorgeous! My brother used to have a black Cocker Spaniel who could easily have been her twin. Bey was a lovely wee dog, but I'm afraid he wasn't the sharpest knife in the box!


 She is fairly bright and everyone loves her and she loves everyone. Even our postman loves her and he doesn't like dogs
:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> It's morning here and looks like it might rain. It is sadly expected, and I say sadly as the Fiber Festival is going on at Hemlock Lake.
> 
> I had sad news a few days ago that my cousin is dying. He was in the hospital and all his family had already come to see him when I heard. I saw him last year at my uncle's funeral and apparently he was having his battle with cancer then but said nothing. I am so glad I got to see him. He was always so glad to see me and would greet me with such enthusiasm. Yesterday when I was going through a book I found a photo of another cousin (who died a few years ago, also of cancer) and myself at about the age of 4 and 5 sitting on a pony together. It is hard for my mom and my aunt, 86 and 96 respectively, to watch the young ones passing before them. I am just so thankful for each day I have and see each one as a gift.
> 
> We went for dinner last night on the Bay coming in off Lake Ontario and had such a beautiful evening sitting outside. It warmed up enough that people were in their bathing suits at the marina and going out in their boats to enjoy the waning days of warm weather. After eating we went and sat on a bench down by the water and just enjoyed the beauty of such a special day.
> 
> I'm quite pleased with a scarf I am knitting with no pattern. This all goes back to the time that Designer told me I could just decide on the width I wanted and then do whatever I wanted to make a scarf or cowl, so that is what I am doing. I have moss stitch of 6 stitches on both sides to keep it from rolling, but am probably using enough pattern stitches that would break up the rolling anyway? The yarn is wonderful. The beginning has 3 types of yarn that are from a place in Chagrin Falls, OH. The lady dyes what she calls friends, so you get 3 different types of yarn but all dyed in complimentary yarn. One is mohair, and the other quite silky, and the third rather chunky and artsy. I also happened to have this great skein of yarn that I picked up at a LYS when we were visiting the Finger Lakes and the colors go perfectly, so it will be the body of the scarf. That is a mixture with alpaca in it. It is a little wide, so the possibility of a shawl or a scarf joined and if one forgets their gloves they could put their hands inside the ends of the scarf like an old-fashioned muff.
> 
> Things I've learned: A project is wider once you start knitting.
> A pattern in mohair is a waste of time, at least in dark mohair.
> You can either rip it out or use the extra width and create something unique. Options - Use as a shoulder shawl or join together and use ends as a muff.


Sorry to hear of your cousin's cancer. I like the colours you are knitting with.
Did you buy Valerie's book? I've only been able to read it as a library borrow.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

shelty lover said:


> Sydney is quite the handsome boy, isn't he!! As for the cost of the crate, keep telling yourself: It's cheaper than a new couch! :lol: :lol:


Welcome, Shelty Lover-- don't think I've see you before. It is always a pleasure to have new voices, esp when they love fur babies.


----------



## Normaedern

gagesmom said:


> Was out with family yesterday after work for my aunts birthday here are some pics.


Great photos. A happy time for all.


----------



## kiwifrau

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.simplyjune.org/p/anzac-girls.html
> 
> I was looking to see if the next season of Downton Abbey was up on this website yet and found this entry....thanks to our discussion of food (anzac biscuits (cookies) I had some idea of what this was and am now going to check into the series so I can learn more. Thanks, everyone; I love the idea of learning new things--a lifelong learner.


Found this site a view weeks back after one of my Aussie friends was telling me about the series. Unfortunately for me it won't let me look as the TV series via BBC or iview is restricted to Canada. Phooey! 
If anyone finds where we can watch it for free let me know, thanks.
Oh I mean that I can watch it on my computer.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I figured it was soon because last year's started on 9/22 that's why I was out there to look for it...it will be season 5...thanks for the heads up, the episode may be out on the website a couple of days after it airs there. I just can't wait until it comes out in January here in the US. Do you watch the Anzac show?



angelam said:


> A new series of Downton Abbey returns to our screens tonight. Can't remember if this is series 4 or 5?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Wonder if that's the same storm that came through here last night...it had all the makings of being as bad as the one several weeks ago. The winds didn't generate as much turmoil as the last one did, but there were several accidents in Indiana east of us.



Kansas g-ma said:


> In my region they do prairie fires this time of year-- always dangerous, esp since some of the grassland borders the turnpike and other major highways. smoke can obscure the road and cause major accidents.
> 
> Apparently yesterday there was a huge storm about 20 miles east of us, took down trees, power lines, etc, caused a 5-car smash-up on the Interstate just south of the town. We got about 15 or 20 min of hard rain but nothing else, thank heavens.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hmmm...I'll have to look for that one--I've become and BBC junkie!


Cashmeregma said:


> I have to get off and get my day started, but if anyone has a little girl to knit for, check this designer out:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/lorraine-hearn
> 
> I think I learned about her on KP. Don't stop at the first one. Keep scrolling down the page. So many adorable patterns.
> 
> Oooh love Downton Abbey. They can't make the series fast enough for me. I did see the actress who played the evil maid in another detective series. She played the sister of the detective and was brilliant in her part and looked completely different.


----------



## martina

Cashmeregma, I am sorry to hear about your cousin. He is in my prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love the photo of the cocker spaniel - I've always been partial to the sport dogs big and small. No more dogs for us---too difficult to get up at a whim and take off somewhere. But, I get to enjoy our neighbors' dogs.

CashmereGma - so sad to hear the news of your cousin. Your family has my prayers and sending you hugs.

Yesterday's output was 12 jars of seafood cocktail sauce and 14 mild salsa and 14 jars of a medium salsa. Both of these are so good made into an appetizer put over softened cream cheese and served with crackers or crostini. I love putting some shrimp or crabmeat over the cream cheese before layering the sauce over the top...Hmmm think I need to go to the store today.

Going to take today off and go to DGS's soccer game and then head out to BIL & SIL's house. I want to go to the Farm & Fleet store out by them to get more canning jars.

Back at it later tonight to make the onion marmalade...that needs to cook forever so will get it on the stove early.


----------



## Kathleendoris

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, just back from GSs birthday party. It was a great success and everyone thoroughly enjoyed themselves.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weeke end, sending healing vibes and hugs for all.
> 
> Some photos from today.....


I'm glad your party went well! I was helping at my grandson's 'friends' party' today - there is a repeat performance for ' family' next Sunday! He is 6, and this was themed as a 'gardening party'. Each child was given a pot and a plant marker to decorate, then they filled the pot with compost and added a small primula plant. My job was to supervise the planting part. I had no time to take photographs, and I suspect birthday boy's dad, who was dressed as a garden gnome for the occasion, would not have thanked me if I had! Still, about 30 plants may or may not bloom next spring, which is something! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, she is gorgeous. Our last dog was a cocker and gave us much pleasure. We are trying to stay dog-free at the moment, mostly because of the problems that arise when you need to leave them. I am sure if my husband were to see Trixie, he would immediately go into dognapping mode! Irresistible!


----------



## Normaedern

angelam said:


> She's a sweetie! Is she a spaniel?


She is a cocker spaniel and does spaniel eyes very wel!!


----------



## kiwifrau

Cashmeregma said:


> I have to get off and get my day started, but if anyone has a little girl to knit for, check this designer out:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/lorraine-hearn
> 
> I think I learned about her on KP. Don't stop at the first one. Keep scrolling down the page. So many adorable patterns.
> 
> Oooh love Downton Abbey. They can't make the series fast enough for me. I did see the actress who played the evil maid in another detective series. She played the sister of the detective and was brilliant in her part and looked completely different.


Love, love Downton Abbey as well. 
Lorraine Hearn is the designer that you posted above and absolutely love her patterns, she truly has some amazing designs.


----------



## Normaedern

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a cutie! And perfect size. I've had 3 about that size. Small enough to haul around if needed but big enough to get out of the way fast as needed.
> 
> Gwen, Sydney is a beautiful dog-- my DD#2 would love him, just her type. I prefer smaller dogs, like normaedern's


We have had bigger dogs but now we are older she is a good size.


----------



## Normaedern

pammie1234 said:


> She is so precious! She looks a little like my Bailey. I crate Bailey when I leave. I'm afraid that he would tear up the whole house!


She is crated but as she prefers it as she was in a crate with her mother and litter mates. She isn't destructive just a nervous wreck when we return.


----------



## Normaedern

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, just back from GSs birthday party. It was a great success and everyone thoroughly enjoyed themselves.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weeke end, sending healing vibes and hugs for all.
> 
> Some photos from today.....


Lovely party! Everyone looks as the are having a good time
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> The good thing about losing your place on the KTP, is that sometimes you find photos that had not posted when you first looked! Nice to see Trixie! Sorry she has the anxiety problem- anxiety does not seem to be something that Ringo suffers from!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Was out with family yesterday after work for my aunts birthday here are some pics.


I love seeing family get togethers. Looks like a lot of fun!
Junek


----------



## pammie1234

Kathleendoris said:


> I'm glad your party went well! I was helping at my grandson's 'friends' party' today - there is a repeat performance for ' family' next Sunday! He is 6, and this was themed as a 'gardening party'. Each child was given a pot and a plant marker to decorate, then they filled the pot with compost and added a small primula plant. My job was to supervise the planting part. I had no time to take photographs, and I suspect birthday boy's dad, who was dressed as a garden gnome for the occasion, would not have thanked me if I had! Still, about 30 plants may or may not bloom next spring, which is something! :thumbup: :thumbup:


What a fantastic idea! I love it!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I don't. What are you seeing?


KateB said:


> Years ago we were staying overnight at my parents' house and our dog (a Golden Retriever) got stuck under the bed too. We woke up to the bed heaving up and down as he tried to get out..at first I thought it was an earthquake!
> Gwen, why have you now got Darowil's avatar? :shock:


----------



## jknappva

shelty lover said:


> Sydney is quite the handsome boy, isn't he!! As for the cost of the crate, keep telling yourself: It's cheaper than a new couch! :lol: :lol:


I don't think you've joined us before. Welcome. We're here all week and a new tea party starts every Fri. evening.
I hope you come often and join the conversation.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

That's it! I found it really worked. Perhaps I should get some more of it. I'm not overly fond of the smell but could blend with the lavender.



KateB said:


> Bergamot?


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, just back from GSs birthday party. It was a great success and everyone thoroughly enjoyed themselves.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weeke end, sending healing vibes and hugs for all.
> 
> Some photos from today.....


Sure looks like everyone had a grand time!
Junek


----------



## pammie1234

Normaedern said:


> She is crated but as she prefers it as she was in a crate with her mother and litter mates. She isn't destructive just a nervous wreck when we return.


When Bailey was a puppy, he ate everything! He destroyed his bed, several fleece throws, my sheets, pillows, and a few shoes. Thankfully, he seems to have outgrown that, but I still don't put the "good" sheets on my bed, and I sewed up the pillows rather than get new ones. You just never know!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Nice work Cashmeregma; rather artsy I'd say. Hope you've written down what you've done.

Please accept my condolences on the soon passing of your cousin. Even if it is one you rarely see it is still a difficult loss when you crd about them. I know from my cousin's recent passing. Will have you and his family in my prayers for comfort.



Cashmeregma said:


> It's morning here and looks like it might rain. It is sadly expected, and I say sadly as the Fiber Festival is going on at Hemlock Lake.
> 
> I had sad news a few days ago that my cousin is dying. He was in the hospital and all his family had already come to see him when I heard. I saw him last year at my uncle's funeral and apparently he was having his battle with cancer then but said nothing. I am so glad I got to see him. He was always so glad to see me and would greet me with such enthusiasm. Yesterday when I was going through a book I found a photo of another cousin (who died a few years ago, also of cancer) and myself at about the age of 4 and 5 sitting on a pony together. It is hard for my mom and my aunt, 86 and 96 respectively, to watch the young ones passing before them. I am just so thankful for each day I have and see each one as a gift.
> 
> We went for dinner last night on the Bay coming in off Lake Ontario and had such a beautiful evening sitting outside. It warmed up enough that people were in their bathing suits at the marina and going out in their boats to enjoy the waning days of warm weather. After eating we went and sat on a bench down by the water and just enjoyed the beauty of such a special day.
> 
> I'm quite pleased with a scarf I am knitting with no pattern. This all goes back to the time that Designer told me I could just decide on the width I wanted and then do whatever I wanted to make a scarf or cowl, so that is what I am doing. I have moss stitch of 6 stitches on both sides to keep it from rolling, but am probably using enough pattern stitches that would break up the rolling anyway? The yarn is wonderful. The beginning has 3 types of yarn that are from a place in Chagrin Falls, OH. The lady dyes what she calls friends, so you get 3 different types of yarn but all dyed in complimentary yarn. One is mohair, and the other quite silky, and the third rather chunky and artsy. I also happened to have this great skein of yarn that I picked up at a LYS when we were visiting the Finger Lakes and the colors go perfectly, so it will be the body of the scarf. That is a mixture with alpaca in it. It is a little wide, so the possibility of a shawl or a scarf joined and if one forgets their gloves they could put their hands inside the ends of the scarf like an old-fashioned muff.
> 
> Things I've learned: A project is wider once you start knitting.
> A pattern in mohair is a waste of time, at least in dark mohair.
> You can either rip it out or use the extra width and create something unique. Options - Use as a shoulder shawl or join together and use ends as a muff.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Now that is a great idea. I was thinking crystals glued on but seed pearls would look even better I think. And yes, the organza would be perfect. Dang I wish you and I lived closer so we could play together!


Railyn said:


> It would be great with seed peals glued on. I think it would be OK with a back fabric like organza. The texture would still come through. I won't dare you to try it. I know how much fun it is to play. Going back to the craft room soon and have a "play" day myself.


----------



## jknappva

Darlene, I'm sorry I completely overlooked the sad news about your cousin. My sympathies are with you and your family. I suddenly realized the other day that myself and one other cousin are now the "matriarchs" of the family since our older cousins and the aunts and uncles have all passed away!!
That's very scary!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Now that is decadent sounding....mouth watering for sure.


KateB said:


> Just got this in my e-mail and immediately thought of all you pudding lovers out there.
> 
> SALTED CARAMEL & BANANA CHEESECAKE
> 
> Serves 4
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> For the base
> 
> 90g butter
> 250g crushed chocolate digestive biscuits
> 
> For the filling
> 
> 400g cream cheese at room temperature
> 120g caster sugar
> 400ml whipping cream (chilled)
> 1 tin caramel (Carnation is good)
> 15g rock salt
> 1 banana
> 1 tsp granulated sugar
> 
> INSTRUCTIONS
> Melt the butter in a saucepan over a low heat and leave to cool.
> Crush the biscuits and mix together with the melted butter.
> Press the crumbs evenly and firmly into the base of a spring form/loose based 23cm/9-inch tin.
> Beat the cream cheese with an electric whisk for a few minutes until smooth.
> Slowly add the caster sugar and whisk on a low speed.
> Once the sugar is dissolved, add the cream slowly, pouring down the bowl. Mix on a low setting.
> Once it is all combined turn the mixer on high. The mix should hold its shape and start to look slightly grainy.
> Add half of the tin of caramel to a saucepan and simmer. Once bubbles form, remove from the heat, stir in the rock salt until dissolved and allow to cool.
> Mix the caramel with the cream cheese. Dont combine  just mix it slightly to make a marbled effect.
> Spoon the mixture onto the base and smooth out.
> Stand in the fridge to set.
> Pour the rest of the caramel in a frying pan and simmer. Chop the banana into slices and add to the pan.
> Brown the bananas off. Take the pan off the heat and allow them to soak in the caramel.
> Take the bananas out of the pan and place on top of the cheesecake. Pour the caramel out of the pan and drizzle over the cake. Sprinkle the bananas with the granulated sugar.
> Chill for at least four hours or overnight.
> Tip: To make neat portions when slicing, use a hot sharp knife, dipped in hot water and cleaned after every slice.


----------



## Gweniepooh

The lace would stand up to the ironing. I low there is a stitch witchery type of product that you can apply then it will have a paper like backing that peels off and yu can stick it on but it would not hold up to washing. I think if I applied it to a bag, blouse, et I would simple hand stitch it on. I liked the idea that Railyn gave about using organza to back it up. May give it a try. May have to make a run to JoAnn's this weekend. Only organize I have is white but do think the idea of black is good. Would help disguise the pin back.



Cashmeregma said:


> Wonder how they do the backing for the iron-on decals that look like this in the sewing stores? That is if the lace design would stand up to the iron.


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, so sad to hear of your cousin. Hugs.
Josephine, enjoyed party pics.
Betty, love new hair cut.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Quite a nice family get together. Lovely that you have so many close enough to get together. Looks like all had fun.


gagesmom said:


> Was out with family yesterday after work for my aunts birthday here are some pics.


----------



## Gweniepooh

It must be season 5 as season 4 is out on dvd.


angelam said:


> A new series of Downton Abbey returns to our screens tonight. Can't remember if this is series 4 or 5?


----------



## Gweniepooh

That sound like a definite possibility but would't you still see the small piece of US through the lace? I think I need to cary it with me to JoAnn's. Will look for some US.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, oh, oh-- might have a solution-- Ultra-Suede doesn't ravel, 1/8 yd would go a very long way-- Cut out circle, attach pin back to piece of suede, then glue to emb. I used the US to put pin backs on my Beady Babes-- might not have thought of it myself but a friend suggested it. We often bounce ideas off each other. She is a lace expert and makes bobbin lace, also tats (so do I, tat).


----------



## Gweniepooh

What is the link?


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen...I found a link for the iron-on backing, just not sure if it is the same thing. I believe it disappears when the heat is used, but not sure if this is the same thing as what is on the decals at Michael's and Jo-Annes, etc.


----------



## Gweniepooh

DH and I both are addicted to it. I can't wait until it is available on SimplyJune.com.


KateB said:


> It's series 5......not that I am a Downton addict or anything!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> That sound like a definite possibility but would't you still see the small piece of US through the lace? I think I need to cary it with me to JoAnn's. Will look for some US.


Sure, would see US but you need something behind the em b piece so the stitches and texture show up-- like in your photo.

Would you use seed pearls-- as in hand-sew? Oh, they probably wouldn't wash well. On a pin that wouldn't matter. Your thoughts?


----------



## Gweniepooh

It was just part of the deal they offered so I said YES!



Kansas g-ma said:


> Wow-- you must be some shopper or a real haggler. But we all knew you were good.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hi Shelty Lover and you are so correct. Unfortunately he has already eaten a BIG hole in my leather sofa. Thank goodness is was a hand me down sofa and getting worn but won't be replacing it anytime soon. By the way, I don't think I've seen you before and want to say WELCOME! Your dog in the avatar is beautiful. I have dogs & cats but must say I am much more a dog person. Hope you will join in the conversations more; share what's happening in your area.


shelty lover said:


> Sydney is quite the handsome boy, isn't he!! As for the cost of the crate, keep telling yourself: It's cheaper than a new couch! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great pictures; looks as if they all had fun. Let me guess....the theme had something to do with camouflage:


PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, just back from GSs birthday party. It was a great success and everyone thoroughly enjoyed themselves.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weeke end, sending healing vibes and hugs for all.
> 
> Some photos from today.....


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm interested in seeing the Anzac Girls show. I've watched Midwives and Bomb Girls love the series. there was one other but can't think of the name of it at present.



RookieRetiree said:


> I figured it was soon because last year's started on 9/22 that's why I was out there to look for it...it will be season 5...thanks for the heads up, the episode may be out on the website a couple of days after it airs there. I just can't wait until it comes out in January here in the US. Do you watch the Anzac show?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lady you are a canning machine! WOW! It all sounds just delicious!


RookieRetiree said:


> Love the photo of the cocker spaniel - I've always been partial to the sport dogs big and small. No more dogs for us---too difficult to get up at a whim and take off somewhere. But, I get to enjoy our neighbors' dogs.
> 
> CashmereGma - so sad to hear the news of your cousin. Your family has my prayers and sending you hugs.
> 
> Yesterday's output was 12 jars of seafood cocktail sauce and 14 mild salsa and 14 jars of a medium salsa. Both of these are so good made into an appetizer put over softened cream cheese and served with crackers or crostini. I love putting some shrimp or crabmeat over the cream cheese before layering the sauce over the top...Hmmm think I need to go to the store today.
> 
> Going to take today off and go to DGS's soccer game and then head out to BIL & SIL's house. I want to go to the Farm & Fleet store out by them to get more canning jars.
> 
> Back at it later tonight to make the onion marmalade...that needs to cook forever so will get it on the stove early.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thank you for the prayers for my cousin. I do pray his passing will not be one of pain so I appreciate your loving thoughts and prayers. I know you are making a difference. I seem to be accepting that this is going to be happening more and more, losing those I know, love, and will miss. I used to think people in their 70's were so old and now they seem so young and where did the time go. I blinked. Don't Blink!!!! I was so lucky all my life with people living into very old age so now it seems to be coming one after the other.

The name of the series that the Ladie's Maid (Siobhan Finneran) from Downton Abbey is in is called Happy Valley. Seems it is a Netflix Original. I thought it was BBC. Hope you can find it.

The scarf or shawl is coming along. My hands are doing good but my bottom is sore. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD: Guess my body is telling me to get up and move. One thing since the fall seems to be that the big muscle in my sitting apparatus,  wants to go into a charlie horse when I get up and move. I'm not an acrobat, but that does make one want to involuntarily do a few moves. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

It has started raining but seems to be rather sporadic with sunshine and blue sky in between. I've not done any housework at all. Think I can use the fall as an excuse for another day??? :wink: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Oh my, all that canning, knitting and sewing. You ladies are just amazing me with all your creativity. Of course including the photography too. So much fun seeing different parts of the world and the creative ways of viewing the world. Also, to share in your family and celebrations, along with our precious babies, our KTP nieces and nephews and our pets. Thanks to all.

For those traveling, have a wonderful and safe time and I look forward to sharing later. For those getting ready to travel, wishing you a safe and wonderful journey.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Would definitely glue on pearls or beads not sew on. Like you said for a pin it would suffice.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Sure, would see US but you need something behind the em b piece so the stitches and texture show up-- like in your photo.
> 
> Would you use seed pearls-- as in hand-sew? Oh, they probably wouldn't wash well. On a pin that wouldn't matter. Your thoughts?


----------



## Sorlenna

Well, he wanted to go out for breakfast after I dropped DD off for her dog sitting job, and I am *still* full. I ate way too much!

Last night I was working on the shawl and thought I had one more skein of the yarn...but didn't! So as I realized I was going to run out, I changed the top of it a bit, to see how it came out. Not bad, I think! For those who want a shorter shawl that's shaped to sit on the shoulders, I think it will be good. It's soaking now, and then I'll block it. Now I have to sort through the stash to see what's next. :mrgreen:

Daralene, condolences on your cousin. It does seem to come in bunches, doesn't it? I do hope it's a peaceful passing and that you don't lose anyone else any time soon.

Betty, your new hairdo looks great.

And to all who are falling (didn't we have a round of this last year, too?!), healing thoughts and gentle hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Kansas gma* just got back from JoAnn's and YEA! the US was on sale 40% off. Got black to show off the stitching of the lace. Also picked up some rhinestones and pearls. Going to go try to work this out now. Will post the results.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> *Kansas gma* just got back from JoAnn's and YEA! the US was on sale 40% off. Got black to show off the stitching of the lace. Also picked up some rhinestones and pearls. Going to go try to work this out now. Will post the results.


Hooray! You go, girl! Can't wait to see them. Might also consider some small metal buttons????


----------



## pacer

Daralene...So sorry to hear of your cousin's condition. How sad to have to endure these trying times in life. I am glad you did get to see him during this past year.

Gwen...have fun playing.

I am enjoying seeing the pictures and reading about farming times. I have been trying to catch up through spurts of getting other things done as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Daralene, so sorry about your cousin. i hope they can keep the poor fellow pain free. always sad to lose family members. 
i agree about how you blink & years have passed,my DH says it only too a couple of years to get from 50 to 60.

Rookie, could you put the onion marmalade in a slow cooker? I haven't tried that but I know others who do.

Kansas, what are beady babies?
Gwen & Sorleena, can't wait to see your latest creations 
we are having another beautiful day here, GS is so excited he is out on the combine with grandpa. he hardly gets a chance to go now since he's in grade one. he told his mom he hates school as he hardly gets to farm now.


----------



## gagesmom

Cashmeregma- love and prayers to you.


----------



## gagesmom

Laundry is done- all 5 loads, folded and put away.

Dishes are done. 

Made some cookies this afternoon.

Now I need to get some knitting done.


----------



## gagesmom

check in later on.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Asking your opinion again. Knowing I have black US should I just stick to the medallion being white or make it in other colors possible. Have tons of thread to choose from. Won't do a metallic thread; already tried and the stitching was too close so it kept breaking.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Hooray! You go, girl! Can't wait to see them. Might also consider some small metal buttons????


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> Asking your opinion again. Knowing I have black US should I just stick to the medallion being white or make it in other colors possible. Have tons of thread to choose from. Won't do a metallic thread; already tried and the stitching was too close so it kept breaking.


I love black and red together and also black and teal.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kansas, what are beady babies?


Beady Babes (not babies) are little doll pins I made from beads. If Staples ever gets in the camera I want, I will post pix.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Asking your opinion again. Knowing I have black US should I just stick to the medallion being white or make it in other colors possible. Have tons of thread to choose from. Won't do a metallic thread; already tried and the stitching was too close so it kept breaking.


Might depend on where you will try to sell them-- here in my town everything is purple (OK, not good on black US, would have to be white US). In a rival town it would be red/blue. Even though it isn't related to sports or schools-- that's how crazy this town and rival are!! Almost any lighter color would do well against the black. People like blue, aqua-- think about colors people wear. Just try some color YOU like.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm stitching out a hoop of 10 of them right now. Sorlenna the red and black would go big here as UGA colors and I also like the teal & black. Going to play with colors. You know a medium purple might look stunning against the black. May need to go back while US on sale and gate some white too. Ooooooo this is just too much fun!


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm stitching out a hoop of 10 of them right now. Sorlenna the red and black would go big here as UGA colors and I also like the teal & black. Going to play with colors. You know a medium purple might look stunning against the black. May need to go back while US on sale and gate some white too. Ooooooo this is just too much fun!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Lucky you! then on to Canberra?


Getting to Canberra on Saturday.
Made it safely to Melbourne- very grateful for the GPS, wouldn't have wanted o try to find my way without it. Though I have managed before but usually had Vicky to direct. but this took all the stress out- and I'm sure after 12 hours on the road I would have been yelling before we made it otherwise.
Catching up with Wombatnomore today (a frequent KPer), then tomorrow David's Mum (Maryanne will go today as well) and then Cathy and Serena Wednesday. I'm using Maryanne's laptop as she has access to my SILs internet on it and it saves my mobile data. amazing how different it is to get used to even though it too is a Mac.


----------



## machriste

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm stitching out a hoop of 10 of them right now. Sorlenna the red and black would go big here as UGA colors and I also like the teal & black. Going to play with colors. You know a medium purple might look stunning against the black. May need to go back while US on sale and gate some white too. Ooooooo this is just too much fun!


I think a light beige or ecru would look classy on black!


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> OH! Mary, 5:30am is not sleeping in. lolol Happy birthday to your DH!!!!!


No it's getting up early!


----------



## darowil

puppymargo said:


> This is Alexis and Grandpa wanted me to tell you all that his computer is at the health spa. The arm is doing well.
> Alexis-Sam
> (I am doing this on my iPhone)


So your poor Grandpa is doubling out of action. No computer and no arm. Thanks for letting us know why he is MIA.
Glad the arm is doing OK.


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great pictures of pretty dogs. I don't think we will be getting another any time soon as we have no one to look after it if we get a chance to travel & hopefully we will. It will certainly be another lab when the time comes. DS#2 really wants a dog but since he is hardly home I told him no. Just this week he has made a deal to buy what used to be my in-laws house & acreage just across the road from us. He will have to get a very reliable room mate ( I think you call it flat mate in other counties) he has no girlfriend & it is a big house so he will need someone to help with expenses & just be there if the furnace quits. The house needs alt of work, it was very nice when my in laws moved out be these people have not done one bit of maintainence in the 13 yrs they have lived there. I cannot believe you et a nice house go to he'll around you when it only takes a little effort. They even had the basement flood because they didn't fix the eve trough when it came apart. I hope it doesn't cost him too much to get it back in shape.
> Well must get to it before DH comes in & has some running around for me.


Nice that you'll have him living so close.


----------



## KateB

Kansas g-ma said:


> Our second home was next to a railroad track which was used in those days. Couldn't put anything on the walls, bounced off when trains went through. About a year later a friend came for college graduation and remarked the next morning that she hadn't slept because of the trains. I said, "Oh, one went through?" She informed me that there were SEVERAL.


I was brought up in a town which had a heavy metal works and also an airport and when I first moved here I couldn't sleep for the quiet!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh yes and I do have a nice large spool of ecru. Okay, will do red, teal or turquoise (I can't tell much difference) med.light purple, ecru and a nice yellow gold non-metallic for now; and of course white. I did some resizing so the hoping of 10 each medallion is approx. 2 1/2 " diameter. The first one I posted was 3" diameter. I think the size will be nice. To do one is just under 13,000 stitches so they do take quite a bit of time and thread. I'm going to see if I can find my compass to make a 2 1/2 " circle template to cut out the Ultra Suede while sitting here at the machine. Don't want to leave it unattended since it will take many bobbins of thread changes. LOL

Thanks to all you that made color suggestions. 


machriste said:


> I think a light beige or ecru would look classy on black!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Getting to Canberra on Saturday.
> Made it safely to Melbourne- very grateful for the GPS, wouldn't have wanted o try to find my way without it. Though I have managed before but usually had Vicky to direct. but this took all the stress out- and I'm sure after 12 hours on the road I would have been yelling before we made it otherwise.
> Catching up with Wombatnomore today (a frequent KPer), then tomorrow David's Mum (Maryanne will go today as well) and then Cathy and Serena Wednesday. I'm using Maryanne's laptop as she has access to my SILs internet on it and it saves my mobile data. amazing how different it is to get used to even though it too is a Mac.


 :thumbup: BTW we have horrible weather today- and the forecast for Wednesday next week is not brilliant- snow on the high country, in the middle of the Island- hope it is a bit better by the time you all get here!


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you for update on Sandi and Alan.
> Lost a pound this week and got a star as I've lost 10 pounds. Yeah. Won't even think of how much more I have to loose. Will just work on the next 5 pounds.
> Kaye, healing energy for Ryssa.


Congrats- it is a very frustrating trying to lose weight. Need to look at what have achieved rather than what still to come. And the impact it is having on your clothes- often this shows up first I find.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't. What are you seeing?
> 
> Earlier your avatar was the same as Darowil's, but it's now back to normal. Did anyone else notice this or am I going nuts? :shock: :lol:


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> You can see him browning, are you cooking him??? :roll:
> Are you sure he isn't a small horse?


Maryanne and I have just been laughing at watching him brown. And commented to her about some of the funny things that turn up with auto correct.


----------



## gagesmom

Here is #10 for the purple hats......will fit a preemie size baby)

2 shots the one on my fist is to show the size of it.


----------



## sassafras123

Mellie, hats are darling.
Daralene, fall is certainly good excuse for a day, or two or three of no housework.saw The Hundred Foot Journey with my friend. When my friend Julie saw it they went out to the new Indian restaurant for lunch. Tempting, but, diet prevailed.
Darowil, you are correct, weight loss showing in my clothes. Fun.


----------



## Pup lover

Kate thanks for the opening, I had a hot stone massage myself on Friday it was fantastic!! One of the massage ladies in mom's studio has a deal with mom that as part of her rent mom gets a free massage every month and she was kind enough to give it to me this month!


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~During our recent drive across country, 700 would have been much more than we could handle in one day. 600 was the MAX, and that was hard. 300-400/day is much more reasonable. Taking 2 days is a good plan! :thumbup:


I did a bit over 450 miles yesterday, somehow took me about 12 hours. A number of stops including a power nap at one stage. Just a few minutes but it got me fit and ready to go again safely. Tired when I arrived but feeling fine this morning.


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I love these farm stories, too! Actually, all the stories about the "regular" pattern of each of our lives. I am learning about things I never knew about....for example...the possibility that combines might catch on fire. That had never crossed my mind....just an awakening about all kinds of things that folks have to deal with. It helps weave us all together. Nobody worry about writing "long books" about whatever is in their lives. I love all of them! It is such a good thing that we share so openly. Wish the whole world would do that. We are an example of "think globally-act locally"...with an expanded concept of "locally"...for us it is globally! :lol: :lol: Not sure if this was well-worded, but essentially...I love ALL of our stories! They bind us together peacefully & gently.
> 'nuff said....{{sweet hugs to all}}}


And it's what happens in conversation. And here if it is a discussion not at all interested in can ignore it without worrying about being rude as no-one need know!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

So tiny and so cute!



gagesmom said:


> Here is #10 for the purple hats......will fit a preemie size baby)
> 
> 2 shots the one on my fist is to show the size of it.


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> I think so many of us can understand this issue, I know I can, my Poppy went within a few days at the end, the Doc had offered feeding tube, but it was decided not to prolong his life in this manner, he was in his mid nineties, but didn't have a good quality of life as he was gone completely mentally by then. My Poppy had severe dementia and lived in a secure ward for the last several years. He had had a good innings, born just into the 20th century and left towards the end of the century, had 6 children, 16 grand children and a growing number of great grand children.


I just don't understand why when someone is like that and not eating you would offer a tube for feeding- it is the bodies way of saying its time to go. 
I'm not against tube feeds- two of my sisters had them and one lived for years with it. But for an older person with severe dementia? I know my MIL would hate to be given one even now when she still knows something of what is going on. She has made it very clear that she doesn't want anything like this done for her.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Aw come on you lot....I go away for 24 hours and you talk for 17 pages!! :lol: I had a great overnight with the girls - lots of talking, laughing, eating and drinking and a wonderful hot stone back massage. Now back to catch up. TTYL.


You think thats bad- I came back to over 20 pages! Think we redundant Kate :-( :-( :-( 
Glad you had a great overnight.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Years ago we were staying overnight at my parents' house and our dog (a Golden Retriever) got stuck under the bed too. We woke up to the bed heaving up and down as he tried to get out..at first I thought it was an earthquake!
> Gwen, why have you now got Darowil's avatar? :shock:


That must have been very funny once you dealt with it.


----------



## martina

darowil said:


> So your poor Grandpa is doubling out of action. No computer and no arm. Thanks for letting us know why he is MIA.
> Glad the arm is doing OK.


Please pass on my best wishes to Grandpa and tell him we miss him.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> That was the King's Cross fire that Kathleen's DH thankfully just missed.
> 
> Edit - Sorry I see Kathleen has already answered this. I should be reading to the end before I comment, but by then I would have completely forgotten what it was I was going to say!


I have the same dilemma many times. Not organised like some who manage them all in one post. Have tried it and still get lost! So tend to not comment on things that are likely to have been addressed later, but don't always know.

For example I didn't comment on the fire at Bonnie's neighbours place because I knew she would have been back. Last I heard it was under control- good news indeed. As an Aussie I'm well aware of how quickly a fire can start. Hadn't realised though that it was a problem as far north as Canada.


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm stitching out a hoop of 10 of them right now. Sorlenna the red and black would go big here as UGA colors and I also like the teal & black. Going to play with colors. You know a medium purple might look stunning against the black. May need to go back while US on sale and gate some white too. Ooooooo this is just too much fun!


Hi Gwen, you must talk to Lony as she does a lot of machine embroidery too. 9 days to go before we leave for the USA, not that I'm counting


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Just got this in my e-mail and immediately thought of all you pudding lovers out there.
> 
> SALTED CARAMEL & BANANA CHEESECAKE
> 
> .


Sounds delsih. HAve bookmarked it, now just need to remember to find it when I am my computer and transfer it to my KP recipe file- for some reason its not on Maryanne's laptop!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I agree. When my mom was with Hospice and wasn't eating my sister would push and push for her to eat. I had to explain to her that by eating she was taking energy away from her heart/lungs, etc and making it more difficult on mom. To just offer the food and if she took it fine if not fine. Same with fluids. Once I got my sister to understand that was what hospice recommended she quit and didn't get so frustrated.


darowil said:


> I just don't understand why when someone is like that and not eating you would offer a tube for feeding- it is the bodies way of saying its time to go.
> I'm not against tube feeds- two of my sisters had them and one lived for years with it. But for an older person with severe dementia? I know my MIL would hate to be given one even now when she still knows something of what is going on. She has made it very clear that she doesn't want anything like this done for her.


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> I did a bit over 450 miles yesterday, somehow took me about 12 hours. A number of stops including a power nap at one stage. Just a few minutes but it got me fit and ready to go again safely. Tired when I arrived but feeling fine this morning.


That sounds like a long drive to me, glad you are feeling ok. Wishing you a wonderful trip x


----------



## Gweniepooh

I remember you mentioning that and look forward to chatting with her about it.


PurpleFi said:


> Hi Gwen, you must talk to Lony as she does a lot of machine embroidery too. 9 days to go before we leave for the USA, not that I'm counting


----------



## PurpleFi

Kansas g-ma said:


> So tiny and so cute!


I quite agree, beautiful lillte hats Melody x


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> It's series 5......not that I am a Downton addict or anything!


Never seen it- some here at my SILs place so I might watch the first one or two (or not as I rarely watch TV).


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> I do like to core and cut out any bad spots and then blanch them to peel them -- then they get cooked down and then I put them through the blender and then through a mesh strainer to catch the remaining seeds and gunk...it's the way I've always done it (back on the farm) and that's the way the tutorials were when I looked up safe canning techniques (big change in recipes from 1997 forward) so that's how I did it when I returned to canning last year. I suppose I'm being overly cautious and will check into doing it all in one step next year. I do want to get one of those cone shaped collanders with the big pestle to work it all through---wonder what happened to Mom's canning supplies? She had a great big stainless steel cone on a stand; it was very awesome. The ones I've seen so far in the stores are made of aluminum and seem flimsy...guess I'll check out garage and estate sales as well as the thrift stores to see if I can find any of the antiques.


That's what we have the stand is steel but the cone is aluminum and the pestle wood. Don't know how long DH has it before we got together but we have been using it, with a few skipped years, for 21 years now.

Edit -we do cut out any bad spots and just quarter them to cook down


----------



## PurpleFi

Im off to bed now as it's Wl knitting group tomorrow and we have a lot of poppies to sort out. Night night x


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear of your cousin's cancer. I like the colours you are knitting with.
> Did you buy Valerie's book? I've only been able to read it as a library borrow.


Has anyone heard from her lately? I've been thinking about how long since we heard from her.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Good Morning. Sam, you aren't supposed to damage yourself, especially with the KTP coming so close. I do hope that you heal quickly and fully.
> Kate, great opening, hope you are having a great getaway with the girls. I have to copy your chicken recipes to try, we eat more than enough chicken.
> I have about 23 pages to catch up on from last week, so I'd better get that done while I can.
> We didn't get back from Ft. Collins and CSU until after 9pm last night, they didn't finish with Deva until 7pm, they did blood work, the ultra sound, blood work again, then neurology looked at her, surgery looked at her, so the concensus (it's funny, spell check doesn't recognize the word even though it's in the dictionary) is that she is not typical of a shunt puppy, but not typical for anything else either, so Tuesday we take her back for a CT scan and they will take her directly to surgery after if they can find a shunt or it's something else that requires surgery, if they can't find a shunt or anything in the liver they will scan up the body to the brain to see if she has Hydrocephalus or a brain lesion and go from there. Poor puppy, she had a long day, we did however find out that she has a major bladder infection so she's on antibiotics now. So, we'll keep you all posted, thanks so much for the prayers and positive thoughts.
> Now to go back and catch up,
> OH!! And David said thank you all for the birthday wishes.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


OH poor baby Deva, it is so hard when they are not well seems they can not tell us. Sending hugs and pats for Deva as well.


----------



## Pup lover

Gwen was it bergamot oil?


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Here is #10 for the purple hats......will fit a preemie size baby)
> 
> 2 shots the one on my fist is to show the size of it.


That really shows how small the little hats are. I really wish I knitted as fast and evenly as you do !
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes it was Puplover. I need to order more of it. Haven't used it in about 5 years. I know it may sound silly to some but when teaching I would anoint my doorway and various parts of the classroom every few days. I always asked in the parent letter that I sent home at the beginning of the year (or when a new student enrolled) if using essential oils was okay to freshen my room and only one year did a single parent object but only because her son was so allergic to floral smells. The kids responded well to my room's fragrance and it really helped with those that were well we say a bit hyper.



Pup lover said:


> Gwen was it bergamot oil?


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. What are you seeing?
> 
> Earlier your avatar was the same as Darowil's, but it's now back to normal. Did anyone else notice this or am I going nuts? :shock: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> going? :-D :-D :-D
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree. When my mom was with Hospice and wasn't eating my sister would push and push for her to eat. I had to explain to her that by eating she was taking energy away from her heart/lungs, etc and making it more difficult on mom. To just offer the food and if she took it fine if not fine. Same with fluids. Once I got my sister to understand that was what hospice recommended she quit and didn't get so frustrated.


It's just so hard on family to watch someone fading away in front of them and not be able to do something- a sense of helplessness and all they can do is try to get them to eat. But it doesn't help at all- but it seems like it should!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hehehehe.....I was thinking what often has been said to me when I've said I was going nuts....."not a very far trip is it."


darowil said:


> going? :-D :-D :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Kate thanks for the opening, I had a hot stone massage myself on Friday it was fantastic!! One of the massage ladies in mom's studio has a deal with mom that as part of her rent mom gets a free massage every month and she was kind enough to give it to me this month!


Hot stone messages are so relaxing.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds like a long drive to me, glad you are feeling ok. Wishing you a wonderful trip x


You'd get a long way if you drove 450 miles from your place! In fact you could visit Kate and have a few spare miles to go further (well from London).


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh how I know. I sat almost daily with my mom for 6 weeks. I used the time to chat and ray. Mom asked me why it was taking so long "to go". I told her that it took 9 months to "get here" and to think of the size we are when born that it just needed time to leave. She smiled and said she liked that answer. Some of the best conversations I had privilege to during those weeks which gave me that sense of peace when she left.


darowil said:


> It's just so hard on family to watch someone fading away in front of them and not be able to do something- a sense of helplessness and all they can do is try to get them to eat. But it doesn't help at all- but it seems like it should!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, that sounds like the King's Cross fire. Fortunately, he was in the main line station by the time the flames took hold, but trains did not run for a while, because it was initially suspected to be a terrorist incident, and know one knew if there were devices on the trains, and he saw many of the casualties being brought up from below ground. Not a good experience! :thumbdown:


I think it was that one, took them longer to decide on the type of start it was because of the unique way it flared. Many of the casualties were caught not on the platforms or on the escalator, but on the next level up where all the initial platforms came to. They were caught by the flash fire that exploded out of the escalator like a huge flame thrower. It was interesting and distressing to watch, I imagine it would have been hundreds of times worse to be there.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh how I know. I sat almost daily with my mom for 6 weeks. I used the time to chat and ray. Mom asked me why it was taking so long "to go". I told her that it took 9 months to "get here" and to think of the size we are when born that it just needed time to leave. She smiled and said she liked that answer. Some of the best conversations I had privilege to during those weeks which gave me that sense of peace when she left.


Have a friend at home going through the same thing with her mother at the moment. Last year they didn't think she would be around for her granddaughters wedding, a couple of weeks ago they were wondering if she would see this granddaughters daughter (due in November) and two grand sons weddings in January but last I heard it doesn't seem likely now.


----------



## darowil

Well I've caught up for now! Guess I should start my day- and shower before Wombatnotmore rings!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Gwen, you must talk to Lony as she does a lot of machine embroidery too. 9 days to go before we leave for the USA, not that I'm counting


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Like none ever counts the days until their holidays.. I know I am counting days until KAP!! Well really it is Jamie, so I don't need too.


----------



## Pup lover

kiwifrau said:


> Found this site a view weeks back after one of my Aussie friends was telling me about the series. Unfortunately for me it won't let me look as the TV series via BBC or iview is restricted to Canada. Phooey!
> If anyone finds where we can watch it for free let me know, thanks.
> Oh I mean that I can watch it on my computer.


I have watched it on that site here in the us. Maybe check around on it a bit and see. Try just the main part simplyjune.org and nothing after it


----------



## shelty lover

Kansas g-ma said:


> Welcome, Shelty Lover-- don't think I've see you before. It is always a pleasure to have new voices, esp when they love fur babies.


Thanks, Kansas G-ma! I check in and out. And yes I do love my (and other people's) fur babies!!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I have the same dilemma many times. Not organised like some who manage them all in one post. Have tried it and still get lost! So tend to not comment on things that are likely to have been addressed later, but don't always know.
> 
> For example I didn't comment on the fire at Bonnie's neighbours place because I knew she would have been back. Last I heard it was under control- good news indeed. As an Aussie I'm well aware of how quickly a fire can start. Hadn't realised though that it was a problem as far north as Canada.


It was a problem even in Scotland, with the old style hayricks the farmers used to construct- they could self combust.


----------



## shelty lover

jknappva said:


> I don't think you've joined us before. Welcome. We're here all week and a new tea party starts every Fri. evening.
> I hope you come often and join the conversation.
> Junek


Thanks for the warm welcome! I don't get on TKP every day, so keeping up is daunting. Will do my best!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Normaedern said:


> This is Trixie my furbaby. She is 3 and a lovely dog. Except she is so anxious when we go out. She goes completely over the top when we come home. Even wetting herself whether we have been out 5 mins or a couple of hours. We have tried everything but she is stll the same. The good news is she is only 30lbs.


Gotta love the spaniel breeds, so lovely a dog. When we first got our girl, we had to crate her as she howled when we were all out. We now ensure that all inside noise makers (tv) are switched off, and close the door to the garage. She has settled well and is no longer crated when we go out.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Sounds delsih. HAve bookmarked it, now just need to remember to find it when I am my computer and transfer it to my KP recipe file- for some reason its not on Maryanne's laptop!


I find that happens when I'm on one of the teens lap tops, they just don't have my files on them.


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Asking your opinion again. Knowing I have black US should I just stick to the medallion being white or make it in other colors possible. Have tons of thread to choose from. Won't do a metallic thread; already tried and the stitching was too close so it kept breaking.


Hot pink!


----------



## shelty lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi Shelty Lover and you are so correct. Unfortunately he has already eaten a BIG hole in my leather sofa. Thank goodness is was a hand me down sofa and getting worn but won't be replacing it anytime soon. By the way, I don't think I've seen you before and want to say WELCOME! Your dog in the avatar is beautiful. I have dogs & cats but must say I am much more a dog person. Hope you will join in the conversations more; share what's happening in your area.


Thanks for the welcome. Is Sydney a King German Shepard Dog? just learned about them and I must say that they are absolutely magnificent!! King or regular, Sydney is a head turner!

Western Wisconsin is dipping into the middle of fall. Our season started early...or so it seems to me! Have to say it is lovely, even tho winter looms after the beauty of autumn!

Thanks again!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Maggie May is so pretty. Looks like she's happy too.


busyworkerbee said:


> Gotta love the spaniel breeds, so lovely a dog. When we first got our girl, we had to crate her as she howled when we were all out. We now ensure that all inside noise makers (tv) are switched off, and close the door to the garage. She has settled well and is no longer crated when we go out.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Have just the one for you Dawn!


Pup lover said:


> Hot pink!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> The airport for Athens is directly across the strew from our house; can walk over. When we first married and I moved in I was concerned bout the noise but since the flight pattern usually isn't over our house I rarely notice it now. In fact immediately after 9/11 the airport was closed for awhile and the silence was more unnerving and strange . Now it is not a real big airport but big enough and does have daily flights. In fact they are extending the airstrip.


That was one effect of the few days all aircraft were grounded that I never thought of. Loss of normal background noise can be unsettling and feel weird. This on top of all the horrendous reports coming from the 3 Ground Zero's - would have made the helplessness worse.


----------



## Gweniepooh

No he is just a regular German Shepherd. I'll have to look into the King German Shepherd; never heard of them. Sydney's mom was solid black and dad tan and black. I love the way his "tan" areas are more closer to a white/off white. We just love him to death. I grew up with shepherds and hadn't had one in more than 35 years.

My DB lives in Brookfield WI. I love WI in the fall. The leaves are magnificent. Haven't had a chance to get there in a number of years. Would love to go up there sometime in the next year or so.


shelty lover said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Is Sydney a King German Shepard Dog? just learned about them and I must say that they are absolutely magnificent!! King or regular, Sydney is a head turner!
> 
> Western Wisconsin is dipping into the middle of fall. Our season started early...or so it seems to me! Have to say it is lovely, even tho winter looms after the beauty of autumn!
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Here is #10 for the purple hats......will fit a preemie size baby)
> 
> 2 shots the one on my fist is to show the size of it.


That is so cute  It would have come down to my oldest grandsons chin he was so tiny when he was born.


----------



## nicho

Hello my friends from Denise in Sydney. Another "lost weekend" for me as far as the TP is concerned. It was a beautiful weekend weatherwise, so we used the time to catch up on all the jobs in the garden we missed by being away for the last 2 weekends, including replanting tomato seedlings. The ones I planted a couple of weeks ago at the beginning of spring were completely defoliated by the possums. I don't know why I bother. Every year we try tomatoes and if they ever survive long enough to bear fruit, the cockatoos or possums get to eat the fruit before we do!

Sam, if you are able to read this, sorry to hear about your broken arm and that the computer is "broken" too. Hope you (and the computer) are back to normal soon.

Kate, thanks for the recipes. Some good chicken ones there. And your overnight with friends sounds like fun, especially the hot stone massage.

Lovely photos of doggy friends.

Margaret, glad you reached Melbourne safely. Enjoy your time there and say Hello to Sugarsugar for me. Cuddles for Serena too. See you soon in Goulburn.

Shirley, probably too late for you to see this but hope you have a good drive to Vancouver and no problems with the move. Looking forward to hearing from you when you have settled into your new home.

The beautiful Spring weather reminded me that in the town where I was born, a place called Toowoomba in Queensland, it is time for their annual Carnival of Flowers. Toowoomba (an Aboriginal word meaning place of swamps) is on the Great Dividing Range, just over an hour from Brisbane in South East Queensland. It is in an extinct volcano crater and has lovely rich red soil. The city has been known as the Garden City for years, and the Carnival is a huge week long event with a floral parade, garden competitions, food and wine festival, concerts etc. I have not been for years unfortunately, but the gardens, both public parks and private gardens entered in the various competitions and open for inspection, are absolutely gorgeous. So this week's photos will give you an idea of what Toowoomba's Carnival of Flowers looks like. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Just got this in my e-mail and immediately thought of all you pudding lovers out there.
> 
> SALTED CARAMEL & BANANA CHEESECAKE
> 
> Serves 4
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> For the base
> 
> 90g butter
> 250g crushed chocolate digestive biscuits
> 
> For the filling
> 
> 400g cream cheese at room temperature
> 120g caster sugar
> 400ml whipping cream (chilled)
> 1 tin caramel (Carnation is good)
> 15g rock salt
> 1 banana
> 1 tsp granulated sugar
> 
> INSTRUCTIONS
> Melt the butter in a saucepan over a low heat and leave to cool.
> Crush the biscuits and mix together with the melted butter.
> Press the crumbs evenly and firmly into the base of a spring form/loose based 23cm/9-inch tin.
> Beat the cream cheese with an electric whisk for a few minutes until smooth.
> Slowly add the caster sugar and whisk on a low speed.
> Once the sugar is dissolved, add the cream slowly, pouring down the bowl. Mix on a low setting.
> Once it is all combined turn the mixer on high. The mix should hold its shape and start to look slightly grainy.
> Add half of the tin of caramel to a saucepan and simmer. Once bubbles form, remove from the heat, stir in the rock salt until dissolved and allow to cool.
> Mix the caramel with the cream cheese. Dont combine  just mix it slightly to make a marbled effect.
> Spoon the mixture onto the base and smooth out.
> Stand in the fridge to set.
> Pour the rest of the caramel in a frying pan and simmer. Chop the banana into slices and add to the pan.
> Brown the bananas off. Take the pan off the heat and allow them to soak in the caramel.
> Take the bananas out of the pan and place on top of the cheesecake. Pour the caramel out of the pan and drizzle over the cake. Sprinkle the bananas with the granulated sugar.
> Chill for at least four hours or overnight.
> Tip: To make neat portions when slicing, use a hot sharp knife, dipped in hot water and cleaned after every slice.


OH this sounds delicious mmmm I will have to make it for the grandchildren. I really need to find something to sub for bananas. :-(


----------



## Gweniepooh

WOW! The float, entry, and garden is absolutely breathtaking. Thank you for sharing the photos.


nicho said:


> Hello my friends from Denise in Sydney. Another "lost weekend" for me as far as the TP is concerned. It was a beautiful weekend weatherwise, so we used the time to catch up on all the jobs in the garden we missed by being away for the last 2 weekends, including replanting tomato seedlings. The ones I planted a couple of weeks ago at the beginning of spring were completely defoliated by the possums. I don't know why I bother. Every year we try tomatoes and if they ever survive long enough to bear fruit, the cockatoos or possums get to eat the fruit before we do!
> 
> Sam, if you are able to read this, sorry to hear about your broken arm and that the computer is "broken" too. Hope you (and the computer) are back to normal soon.
> 
> Kate, thanks for the recipes. Some good chicken ones there. And your overnight with friends sounds like fun, especially the hot stone massage.
> 
> Lovely photos of doggy friends.
> 
> Margaret, glad you reached Melbourne safely. Enjoy your time there and say Hello to Sugarsugar for me. Cuddles for Serena too. See you soon in Goulburn.
> 
> Shirley, probably too late for you to see this but hope you have a good drive to Vancouver and no problems with the move. Looking forward to hearing from you when you have settled into your new home.
> 
> The beautiful Spring weather reminded me that in the town where I was born, a place called Toowoomba in Queensland, it is time for their annual Carnival of Flowers. Toowoomba (an Aboriginal word meaning place of swamps) is on the Great Dividing Range, just over an hour from Brisbane in South East Queensland. It is in an extinct volcano crater and has lovely rich red soil. The city has been known as the Garden City for years, and the Carnival is a huge week long event with a floral parade, garden competitions, food and wine festival, concerts etc. I have not been for years unfortunately, but the gardens, both public parks and private gardens entered in the various competitions and open for inspection, are absolutely gorgeous. So this week's photos will give you an idea of what Toowoomba's Carnival of Flowers looks like. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## flyty1n

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a problem even in Scotland, with the old style hayricks the farmers used to construct- they could self combust.


On the farm we had to be careful not to put the grain a bit damp in the bins. It had to dry out first. Spontaneous combustion is a real danger on farms where there is storage of newly harvested grain. We did put straw on the ground under our big piles of grain, but had sides made of boards, oanels, about 4 feet high all around as the "bin". My father warned us kids not to climb into the drying grain. To do so could cause us to suffocate as the grain came down on us. I was learning to ride my new bicycle, about age seven, and was told to "turn the way you're tipping." Following this advice, I was going along, barely keeping upright by concentrating on turning the way I was tipping, when suddenly I realized I was heading directly for the center of the panel holding the pile of wheat. There was no avoiding it, I smashed into the panel and was catapaulted into the wheat pile. Fortunately, just at the edge and the rest of the grain did not all come down and smother me. My father was at first distressed when he saw the mess I'd made. The pile was left cone shaped so if we got rain, it would slide down toward the edges and not into the deepest part of the pile. Once he realized what had happened, he straightened my front handlebars back to normal and gave me a smiling hug. 
In SD it is often so dry at harvest that fires are started in the stubble just from the heat of the tailpipes of the trucks. 
Sorry for the long post.


----------



## nicho

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW! The float, entry, and garden is absolutely breathtaking. Thank you for sharing the photos.


 :-D Glad you like them Gwen!


----------



## Pup lover

Got through a bunch of my clothes this weekend weeded things out I don't like anymore didn't fit etc. Got the new day bed put up on the front porch has been approved by all the animals and DH. Meals made for the week and delivered to DMIL and her DH. DS1 was here this weekend the last month has been really bad with his anxiety. After getting moved and everything he missed 2 weeks of work and had 3 Dr. Appts. Think they have his meds fixed for now anyway. He called me a couple times just sobbing when it first started this bad really scared me the first time I thought something really bad had happened. Glad that he is back to work and dealing better. DH has found a company he is going to apply to, no not as a nurse. He just didn't think that he is meant to be a nurse. I could have told him that but hindsight is better than foresight I guess. I just want the old DH back so whatever makes him happy. There are a lot of people who don't work in their field of study and most places don't care what your degree is in as long as you have one which makes no sense to me. DS1s roommate and one of our adopted DSs works at this company and is going to put in a good word for him. He had been there 3 1/2 years and has been promoted twice and is making more than DH is as a nurse. Fingers crossed this works out and he loves it. Everything honorary DS says it's a great place to work and they treat employees great

Love seeing all the pictures, prayers for all. Had anyone heard Gigi lately?

{{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## busyworkerbee

KateB said:


> Relieved to hear this Bonnie. I didn't realise that a fire could start so easily.


They do start so easily, a spark from a grinder, a spark from a metal tool hitting a rock, an unleaded car pulled over to the side of the road, running while you answer a call (apparently, the exhaust system is hotter on unleaded cars). Australia now has strict rules and laws in place for bon fires (must be in specially prepared pit)


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> On the farm we had to be careful not to put the grain a bit damp in the bins. It had to dry out first. Spontaneous combustion is a real danger on farms where there is storage of newly harvested grain. We did put straw on the ground under our big piles of grain, but had sides made of boards, oanels, about 4 feet high all around as the "bin". My father warned us kids not to climb into the drying grain. To do so could cause us to suffocate as the grain came down on us. I was learning to ride my new bicycle, about age seven, and was told to "turn the way you're tipping." Following this advice, I was going along, barely keeping upright by concentrating on turning the way I was tipping, when suddenly I realized I was heading directly for the center of the panel holding the pile of wheat. There was no avoiding it, I smashed into the panel and was catapaulted into the wheat pile. Fortunately, just at the edge and the rest of the grain did not all come down and smother me. My father was at first distressed when he saw the mess I'd made. The pile was left cone shaped so if we got rain, it would slide down toward the edges and not into the deepest part of the pile. Once he realized what had happened, he straightened my front handlebars back to normal and gave me a smiling hug.
> In SD it is often so dry at harvest that fires are started in the stubble just from the heat of the tailpipes of the trucks.
> Sorry for the long post.


No apologies needed! as someone said earlier, an advantage of KTP, is we can skip over, and no-one is any the wiser. I at least, find your memories of interest.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I was picturing you concentrating on your bike skills and how terrified you must have been knowing you were about to crash into the wheat bin. Thank goodness you were okay. I know how grateful your dad must have been when he found out what had happened.


flyty1n said:


> On the farm we had to be careful not to put the grain a bit damp in the bins. It had to dry out first. Spontaneous combustion is a real danger on farms where there is storage of newly harvested grain. We did put straw on the ground under our big piles of grain, but had sides made of boards, oanels, about 4 feet high all around as the "bin". My father warned us kids not to climb into the drying grain. To do so could cause us to suffocate as the grain came down on us. I was learning to ride my new bicycle, about age seven, and was told to "turn the way you're tipping." Following this advice, I was going along, barely keeping upright by concentrating on turning the way I was tipping, when suddenly I realized I was heading directly for the center of the panel holding the pile of wheat. There was no avoiding it, I smashed into the panel and was catapaulted into the wheat pile. Fortunately, just at the edge and the rest of the grain did not all come down and smother me. My father was at first distressed when he saw the mess I'd made. The pile was left cone shaped so if we got rain, it would slide down toward the edges and not into the deepest part of the pile. Once he realized what had happened, he straightened my front handlebars back to normal and gave me a smiling hug.
> In SD it is often so dry at harvest that fires are started in the stubble just from the heat of the tailpipes of the trucks.
> Sorry for the long post.


----------



## busyworkerbee

KateB said:


> That was the King's Cross fire that Kathleen's DH thankfully just missed.
> 
> Edit - Sorry I see Kathleen has already answered this. I should be reading to the end before I comment, but by then I would have completely forgotten what it was I was going to say!


You and me both, I have tried to keep notes, but have found I missed something so I respond each time.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are so right about folks quite often don't work in the field they have a degree in. I think it is just that they can go through the requirements of getting that degree is often what employers look for; want to see dedication and determination. Most important is that Dave ENJOY what he does and returns to happy self.  Will be keeping on praying that this will be the answer for him.



Pup lover said:


> DH has found a company he is going to apply to, no not as a nurse. He just didn't think that he is meant to be a nurse. I could have told him that but hindsight is better than foresight I guess. I just want the old DH back so whatever makes him happy. There are a lot of people who don't work in their field of study and most places don't care what your degree is in as long as you have one which makes no sense to me. DS1s roommate and one of our adopted DSs works at this company and is going to put in a good word for him. He had been there 3 1/2 years and has been promoted twice and is making more than DH is as a nurse. Fingers crossed this works out and he loves it. Everything honorary DS says it's a great place to work and they treat employees great
> 
> Love seeing all the pictures, prayers for all. Had anyone heard Gigi lately?
> 
> {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> It's morning here and looks like it might rain. It is sadly expected, and I say sadly as the Fiber Festival is going on at Hemlock Lake.
> 
> I had sad news a few days ago that my cousin is dying. He was in the hospital and all his family had already come to see him when I heard. I saw him last year at my uncle's funeral and apparently he was having his battle with cancer then but said nothing. I am so glad I got to see him. He was always so glad to see me and would greet me with such enthusiasm. Yesterday when I was going through a book I found a photo of another cousin (who died a few years ago, also of cancer) and myself at about the age of 4 and 5 sitting on a pony together. It is hard for my mom and my aunt, 86 and 96 respectively, to watch the young ones passing before them. I am just so thankful for each day I have and see each one as a gift.
> 
> We went for dinner last night on the Bay coming in off Lake Ontario and had such a beautiful evening sitting outside. It warmed up enough that people were in their bathing suits at the marina and going out in their boats to enjoy the waning days of warm weather. After eating we went and sat on a bench down by the water and just enjoyed the beauty of such a special day.
> 
> I'm quite pleased with a scarf I am knitting with no pattern. This all goes back to the time that Designer told me I could just decide on the width I wanted and then do whatever I wanted to make a scarf or cowl, so that is what I am doing. I have moss stitch of 6 stitches on both sides to keep it from rolling, but am probably using enough pattern stitches that would break up the rolling anyway? The yarn is wonderful. The beginning has 3 types of yarn that are from a place in Chagrin Falls, OH. The lady dyes what she calls friends, so you get 3 different types of yarn but all dyed in complimentary yarn. One is mohair, and the other quite silky, and the third rather chunky and artsy. I also happened to have this great skein of yarn that I picked up at a LYS when we were visiting the Finger Lakes and the colors go perfectly, so it will be the body of the scarf. That is a mixture with alpaca in it. It is a little wide, so the possibility of a shawl or a scarf joined and if one forgets their gloves they could put their hands inside the ends of the scarf like an old-fashioned muff.
> 
> Things I've learned: A project is wider once you start knitting.
> A pattern in mohair is a waste of time, at least in dark mohair.
> You can either rip it out or use the extra width and create something unique. Options - Use as a shoulder shawl or join together and use ends as a muff.


LOVE the scarf and the the colours are perfect!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Was playing with embroidery machine (nothing new right?) and stitched out another lace design thinking it might make a nice brooch. Like the design but can't see it being a brooch now; too open and the pin back would show through. If I backed it with a fabric it kind of defeats the purpose of it being a lace design. So...what should I do with this? Ideas anyone?


I would put a lovely deep purple behind it to accentuate the design. But that is just me, a deep burgundy or a midnight blue would look nice too. :!: 
Almost forgot to say how lovely that looks :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

shelty lover said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Is Sydney a King German Shepard Dog? just learned about them and I must say that they are absolutely magnificent!! King or regular, Sydney is a head turner!
> 
> Western Wisconsin is dipping into the middle of fall. Our season started early...or so it seems to me! Have to say it is lovely, even tho winter looms after the beauty of autumn!
> 
> Thanks again!


Welcome! So glad you could stop in and join us in conversation. I grew up in Wisconsin. Such a beautiful state.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Special for you June. Okay, new pictures of monster dog Sydney just taken. Boy does our grass need cutting.


Syndney is growing up to be quite the size. My sister's german shepherd was big like that. She was such a sweet heart.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

busyworkerbee said:


> Gotta love the spaniel breeds, so lovely a dog. When we first got our girl, we had to crate her as she howled when we were all out. We now ensure that all inside noise makers (tv) are switched off, and close the door to the garage. She has settled well and is no longer crated when we go out.


Beautiful dog-- give her some pats and a hug from me. We thought my Buddy (gone two years now) was maybe part cocker, know he was half dachshund and such a good, intelligent boy who had surely been abused by the husband (terrified of men for some years). I had him nearly 14 years.


----------



## Gweniepooh

those colors would be nice. I can see I may be headed back to JoAnn's while the sale is on.


NanaCaren said:


> I would put a lovely deep purple behind it to accentuate the design. But that is just me, a deep burgundy or a midnight blue would look nice too. :!:
> Almost forgot to say how lovely that looks :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

nicho said:


> Hello my friends from Denise in Sydney. Another "lost weekend" for me as far as the TP is concerned. It was a beautiful weekend weatherwise, so we used the time to catch up on all the jobs in the garden we missed by being away for the last 2 weekends, including replanting tomato seedlings. The ones I planted a couple of weeks ago at the beginning of spring were completely defoliated by the possums. I don't know why I bother. Every year we try tomatoes and if they ever survive long enough to bear fruit, the cockatoos or possums get to eat the fruit before we do!
> 
> Sam, if you are able to read this, sorry to hear about your broken arm and that the computer is "broken" too. Hope you (and the computer) are back to normal soon.
> 
> Kate, thanks for the recipes. Some good chicken ones there. And your overnight with friends sounds like fun, especially the hot stone massage.
> 
> Lovely photos of doggy friends.
> 
> Margaret, glad you reached Melbourne safely. Enjoy your time there and say Hello to Sugarsugar for me. Cuddles for Serena too. See you soon in Goulburn.
> 
> Shirley, probably too late for you to see this but hope you have a good drive to Vancouver and no problems with the move. Looking forward to hearing from you when you have settled into your new home.
> 
> The beautiful Spring weather reminded me that in the town where I was born, a place called Toowoomba in Queensland, it is time for their annual Carnival of Flowers. Toowoomba (an Aboriginal word meaning place of swamps) is on the Great Dividing Range, just over an hour from Brisbane in South East Queensland. It is in an extinct volcano crater and has lovely rich red soil. The city has been known as the Garden City for years, and the Carnival is a huge week long event with a floral parade, garden competitions, food and wine festival, concerts etc. I have not been for years unfortunately, but the gardens, both public parks and private gardens entered in the various competitions and open for inspection, are absolutely gorgeous. So this week's photos will give you an idea of what Toowoomba's Carnival of Flowers looks like. Hope you enjoy!


Love the flower pix-- just lovely. I've also had bad luck with my bigger tomatoes this year-- think it is a **** getting them just before they are ripe enough to pick. I've managed to get a few, just not many. Peppers have been good, I split them and fill center with seasoned cream cheese-- these aren't bells, much smaller.


----------



## pacer

Dawn...Hope your DH finds enjoyable work soon. I will be thinking of you this week as you start your new job. I am sure it will take a bit to get things organized the way they should be. It is always fun seeing the smiling faces of the children which will be a perk to the job.

Darowil....So happy that you have made your first destination safely. Enjoy your time with each knitter that you get the honors of visiting with. Was this 1st stretch the longest of your journey?

Caren...So cute that Jamie is doing the count down at your home. It will be wonderful to see both of you again. Looking forward to seeing updates on the barn. Maybe Seth will take some pictures for us.

I have to share a comment that Matthew made today. He said he knows a few things about drawing. That is like us saying we know a few things about knitting! I marvel at Matthew's growing talent. We have people at church who love to come past him to see what he is working on each week. He has art class tomorrow evening so he will finish his current drawing then. He wants me to post a picture tonight, but I am going to wait until Tuesday to do that. I want him to finish it and then I will post it. He is also working on the design for our fruit bowl so I need to check his progress on that before heading to bed. 

Julie...Have you arrived in Australia yet? Thinking of you and all of our travelers. 

Shirley and Pat...May you have great weather and a wonderful journey to your new home. So glad that you will get to be near your family.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

flyty1n said:


> In SD it is often so dry at harvest that fires are started in the stubble just from the heat of the tailpipes of the trucks.
> Sorry for the long post.


not a long post, good story.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> those colors would be nice. I can see I may be headed back to JoAnn's while the sale is on.


When I saw the lace that is what I pictured behind it. Sale time is the best time to shop. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great pictures of pretty dogs. I don't think we will be getting another any time soon as we have no one to look after it if we get a chance to travel & hopefully we will. It will certainly be another lab when the time comes. DS#2 really wants a dog but since he is hardly home I told him no. Just this week he has made a deal to buy what used to be my in-laws house & acreage just across the road from us. He will have to get a very reliable room mate ( I think you call it flat mate in other counties) he has no girlfriend & it is a big house so he will need someone to help with expenses & just be there if the furnace quits. The house needs alt of work, it was very nice when my in laws moved out be these people have not done one bit of maintainence in the 13 yrs they have lived there. I cannot believe you et a nice house go to he'll around you when it only takes a little effort. They even had the basement flood because they didn't fix the eve trough when it came apart. I hope it doesn't cost him too much to get it back in shape.
> Well must get to it before DH comes in & has some running around for me.


 :shock: It sounds like your DS will be developing his DIY skills to return this house to its glory.


----------



## kiwifrau

Pup lover said:


> I have watched it on that site here in the us. Maybe check around on it a bit and see. Try just the main part simplyjune.org and nothing after it


Thanks as soon as I've read the last message on page 36 I think. I will try it and let you know as well. lol!


----------



## NanaCaren

Good night one and all. will try to remember coffee tomorrow morning ish. Oh and new barn pictures  mostly little things have been done but they figure all the painting and big doors will be done this week.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Cashmeregma wrote:
And peanut butter is my downfall in losing weight. If I could just fall asleep earlier and stay asleep. It keeps calling my name. Not even in a sandwich. At least it gives me protein.


And then there is chocolate peanut butter-- several brands, Skippy makes a good one. Double threat--chocolate plus PB.


Kansas g-ma

One for I love comes from the US - Reece's Peanut Butter Cups, yummy as, but expensive normally.


----------



## busyworkerbee

RookieRetiree said:


> Going to take today off and go to DGS's soccer game and then head out to BIL & SIL's house. I want to go to the Farm & Fleet store out by them to get more canning jars.
> 
> quote]
> 
> I have always wondered why you use jars when you are canning fruit or vegetables. Could one of our canners explain, please?


----------



## kiwifrau

Pup lover said:


> I have watched it on that site here in the us. Maybe check around on it a bit and see. Try just the main part simplyjune.org and nothing after it


Nope! Can't see "Anzac Girls", shall keep looking.


----------



## Gweniepooh

those colors would be nice. I can see I may be headed back to JoAnn's while the sale is on.[

Okay...first one done (still have to put pin back on) Only put 5 rhinestones on it....feedback appreciated. More Rhinestones...less...to me the pearls didn't show up enough to add bling....also have colored rhinestones....just a rhinestone cowboy...dum, dum....second I added a few more rhinestones....I think I like it better.
quote=NanaCaren]I would put a lovely deep purple behind it to accentuate the design. But that is just me, a deep burgundy or a midnight blue would look nice too. :!: 
Almost forgot to say how lovely that looks :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]


----------



## jheiens

busyworkerbee said:


> I have always wondered why you use jars when you are canning fruit or vegetables. Could one of our canners explain, please?


The term ''canning'' here and now is used to refer the preserving of foodstuffs by means other than freezing. Because cans such as store-purchased foods are no longer readily available. The jars and lids are made of glass and appropriate materials that can be used in pressure canners for foods which do not have sufficient acid in them to be safely preserved by use of a water bath canner (which does NOT involve the use of high pressure to kill any unsafe bacteria that would grow in the foods). Such jars and lids are usable in this preserving process also for pickles, jams, jellies, etc.

Tin cans and the sealing equipment necessary to seal them properly are not seen in the US any more.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Gwen, definitely prefer the second with more rhinestones. As placed, they seem stars in the night sky. Not enough of them in the first to catch the eye.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover

Gwen I like the second one better


----------



## Gweniepooh

Joy and Dawn that was my reaction too. Too few in the first one and more like stars in the second.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yes---that's what I'm doing --- it will cook overnight...thankfully for my mandolin and hope I won't be crying non-stop while getting them ready.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, so sorry about your cousin. i hope they can keep the poor fellow pain free. always sad to lose family members.
> i agree about how you blink & years have passed,my DH says it only too a couple of years to get from 50 to 60.
> 
> Rookie, could you put the onion marmalade in a slow cooker? I haven't tried that but I know others who do.
> 
> Kansas, what are beady babies?
> Gwen & Sorleena, can't wait to see your latest creations
> we are having another beautiful day here, GS is so excited he is out on the combine with grandpa. he hardly gets a chance to go now since he's in grade one. he told his mom he hates school as he hardly gets to farm now.


----------



## cmaliza

Sorlenna said:


> I wish I could be there, but it would be 1450 miles for me...I need to move closer to Ohio!


~~~Ohio has room! C'mon down! :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

Gwen, second one!

I've been around a pretty long time, but all the canners I have known used the Ball glass jars. I love those jars and use them a lot for other things. They have also become quite popular at weddings and other fancy gatherings.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Special for you June. Okay, new pictures of monster dog Sydney just taken. Boy does our grass need cutting.


~~~That is one big dog! And he has not finished growing yet? Yikes!


----------



## pammie1234

NanaCaren said:


> I would put a lovely deep purple behind it to accentuate the design. But that is just me, a deep burgundy or a midnight blue would look nice too. :!:
> Almost forgot to say how lovely that looks :thumbup: :thumbup:


I don't think you can ever go wrong with purple!


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, we have had some excitement, DS. #2 & I were taking a truck down to DH, he's combining in the field farthest from the house. We just got down there when we could see black smoke coming from east of us. DH then got a call from the neighbors, could he come ASAP & bring his water wagon the neighbors grain pile was on fire. DH & son took off, DS just came back home he said they had a big pile of grain on the ground surrounded by big round bales, the bales caught fire, the pea field surrounding the pile was on fire & it was heading for the bush. Several neighbors were there with tractors & the fire dept with foam but it is still far from under control. It is very dry & wild winds today so this is very concerning if not under control soon.
> Grain prices were poor last winter so anyone who could afford it has kept their grain so that is why there is a shortage of bins & they are putting grain on the ground surrounded by bales.
> Will let you know more when DH comes home.


~~~wow...prayers and wet wishes wending your way & neighbor's way, too.... quickly!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well finishing up stitching out 10 of the meal lions. Will cut them out, put then to soak, then let them dry overnight. I'm done. Think I'll head to bead a little earlier tonight. Hugs and wishes for health and peace for everyone. TTYL
Gwen


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> Betty, your new hairstyle and cut are just lovely--but then, I always thought you were a handsome woman.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~I've missed it...what page is the picture on?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> those colors would be nice. I can see I may be headed back to JoAnn's while the sale is on.[
> 
> Okay...first one done (still have to put pin back on) Only put 5 rhinestones on it....feedback appreciated. More Rhinestones...less...to me the pearls didn't show up enough to add bling....also have colored rhinestones....just a rhinestone cowboy...dum, dum....second I added a few more rhinestones....I think I like it better.
> quote=NanaCaren]I would put a lovely deep purple behind it to accentuate the design. But that is just me, a deep burgundy or a midnight blue would look nice too. :!:
> Almost forgot to say how lovely that looks :thumbup: :thumbup:


[/quote]

Lovely! Love the bling and colors, etc.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jheiens said:


> The term ''canning'' here and now is used to refer the preserving of foodstuffs by means other than freezing. Because cans such as store-purchased foods are no longer readily available. The jars and lids are made of glass and appropriate materials that can be used in pressure canners for foods which do not have sufficient acid in them to be safely preserved by use of a water bath canner (which does NOT involve the use of high pressure to kill any unsafe bacteria that would grow in the foods). Such jars and lids are usable in this preserving process also for pickles, jams, jellies, etc.
> 
> Tin cans and the sealing equipment necessary to seal them properly are not seen in the US any more.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And haven't been since I began canning in late 1940s. I no longer can because there's only me to eat it.


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> I went to a yarn/book sale at the LYS today. Each year they host a parking lot sale where people can bring books/magazines/yarn etc to sell in an effort to reduce their stash. I increased my stash today by 30 skeins of yarn, 6 books and 22 magazines and only spent $45. Such a wonderful deal for today. I got the magazines for free so that was awesome. KAP - some of those magazines are coming your way.
> 
> Matthew and DS#1 were discussing the fruit bowl today. I enjoyed listening to them as they discussed plans for our event. Tomorrow will be a day to further prepare for the event.


~~~awesome scoring at the parking lot sale! Don't you just love a good deal!!?? :thumbup: :thumbup:

Looking forward to seeing the newest fruit bowl!


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> ...
> 
> Julie...Have you arrived in Australia yet? Thinking of you and all of our travelers.
> 
> Shirley and Pat...May you have great weather and a wonderful journey to your new home. So glad that you will get to be near your family.


No, I start out Tuesday taking Ringo to the Kennels- travelling Wednesday myself. Thanks for your thoughts! (next week!)


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> Bonnie -- I hope everything turns out okay . I hope the fire is contained right away.
> 
> Well ladies, I will be off line for about a week so I just wanted to check in and wish you a wonderful time at the down under KAP and the one at Sams. I have been so busy between medical appointments and moving that I am not sure what day the KAP starts. is it one or two weeks. I hope I will be back on line to read what is happening.
> 
> We still have tomorrow to finish up the packing. Our internet company is coming Monday to turn off the internet, phones and tv-s - Movers are coming on Tuesday and we will leave as soon as they are finished loading. It looks like the weather is good through the Rockies. We should reach our destination the 25 or 26. I will be so glad to be in our new apartment - dread the unpacking but I have all my stuff being delivered to my workroom (2nd bedroom) and Pat will likely help me with the rest.
> 
> I don't know how much I will be on tomorrow so want to take this chance to wish you all well. Sam take care of yourself. Bad breaks can really set you back so take care of yourself. Martina - Prayers are with yu that you find a good price and a buyer for your home.
> 
> My thoughts and love are with you all. Shirley


~~~And back atcha'! Best wishes for a good journey, smooth packing...and gentle landing in your new home!


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Was playing with embroidery machine (nothing new right?) and stitched out another lace design thinking it might make a nice brooch. Like the design but can't see it being a brooch now; too open and the pin back would show through. If I backed it with a fabric it kind of defeats the purpose of it being a lace design. So...what should I do with this? Ideas anyone?


~~~Tree ornament?


----------



## cmaliza

Bulldog said:


> Hello, My Angels,
> .
> I Love You To The Moon And Back.Betty


~~~Everyone was right! You new "do" is great! Looks good on you!


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> Nice that you'll have him living so close.


Not as close as now, he's been in my basement when not working


----------



## Bonnie7591

Yes, DH freaks out if we drive out in the field he's combine, must just drive to the edge & walk in case the tailpipe starts a fire.
A few yrs ago 2 kids died when the fell into a semi load of grain & it came down on them. They climbed up on the truck their dad was unloading & he didn't see them. Terrible.
Most of our bins have aeration, big fans that suck air into the bottom of the bin & out the top, it cools the grain in warm weather & also dries it if slightly damp.



flyty1n said:


> On the farm we had to be careful not to put the grain a bit damp in the bins. It had to dry out first. Spontaneous combustion is a real danger on farms where there is storage of newly harvested grain. We did put straw on the ground under our big piles of grain, but had sides made of boards, oanels, about 4 feet high all around as the "bin". My father warned us kids not to climb into the drying grain. To do so could cause us to suffocate as the grain came down on us. I was learning to ride my new bicycle, about age seven, and was told to "turn the way you're tipping." Following this advice, I was going along, barely keeping upright by concentrating on turning the way I was tipping, when suddenly I realized I was heading directly for the center of the panel holding the pile of wheat. There was no avoiding it, I smashed into the panel and was catapaulted into the wheat pile. Fortunately, just at the edge and the rest of the grain did not all come down and smother me. My father was at first distressed when he saw the mess I'd made. The pile was left cone shaped so if we got rain, it would slide down toward the edges and not into the deepest part of the pile. Once he realized what had happened, he straightened my front handlebars back to normal and gave me a smiling hug.
> In SD it is often so dry at harvest that fires are started in the stubble just from the heat of the tailpipes of the trucks.
> Sorry for the long post.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I find that happens when I'm on one of the teens lap tops, they just don't have my files on them.


Strange isn't it?


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> Hello my friends from Denise in Sydney. Another "lost weekend" for me as far as the TP is concerned. It was a beautiful weekend weatherwise, so we used the time to catch up on all the jobs in the garden we missed by being away for the last 2 weekends, including replanting tomato seedlings. The ones I planted a couple of weeks ago at the beginning of spring were completely defoliated by the possums. I don't know why I bother. Every year we try tomatoes and if they ever survive long enough to bear fruit, the cockatoos or possums get to eat the fruit before we do!
> 
> Sam, if you are able to read this, sorry to hear about your broken arm and that the computer is "broken" too. Hope you (and the computer) are back to normal soon.
> 
> Kate, thanks for the recipes. Some good chicken ones there. And your overnight with friends sounds like fun, especially the hot stone massage.
> 
> Lovely photos of doggy friends.
> 
> Margaret, glad you reached Melbourne safely. Enjoy your time there and say Hello to Sugarsugar for me. Cuddles for Serena too. See you soon in Goulburn.
> 
> Shirley, probably too late for you to see this but hope you have a good drive to Vancouver and no problems with the move. Looking forward to hearing from you when you have settled into your new home.
> 
> The beautiful Spring weather reminded me that in the town where I was born, a place called Toowoomba in Queensland, it is time for their annual Carnival of Flowers. Toowoomba (an Aboriginal word meaning place of swamps) is on the Great Dividing Range, just over an hour from Brisbane in South East Queensland. It is in an extinct volcano crater and has lovely rich red soil. The city has been known as the Garden City for years, and the Carnival is a huge week long event with a floral parade, garden competitions, food and wine festival, concerts etc. I have not been for years unfortunately, but the gardens, both public parks and private gardens entered in the various competitions and open for inspection, are absolutely gorgeous. So this week's photos will give you an idea of what Toowoomba's Carnival of Flowers looks like. Hope you enjoy!


My sister is heading to Toowomba soon, her husband comes from there and they are visiting his mother. Might even be there as they will in Canberra heading home the day the KAP starts


----------



## Bonnie7591

Nicho, great photos of all the lovely flowers.

Gwen, I like the second one, looks great, looking forward to seeing more colors.

Julie, I hope your trip goes well, take care & safe travels.


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> Hello my friends from Denise in Sydney. Another "lost weekend" for me as far as the TP is concerned. It was a beautiful weekend weatherwise, so we used the time to catch up on all the jobs in the garden we missed by being away for the last 2 weekends, including replanting tomato seedlings. The ones I planted a couple of weeks ago at the beginning of spring were completely defoliated by the possums. I don't know why I bother. Every year we try tomatoes and if they ever survive long enough to bear fruit, the cockatoos or possums get to eat the fruit before we do!
> 
> Sam, if you are able to read this, sorry to hear about your broken arm and that the computer is "broken" too. Hope you (and the computer) are back to normal soon.
> 
> Kate, thanks for the recipes. Some good chicken ones there. And your overnight with friends sounds like fun, especially the hot stone massage.
> 
> Lovely photos of doggy friends.
> 
> Margaret, glad you reached Melbourne safely. Enjoy your time there and say Hello to Sugarsugar for me. Cuddles for Serena too. See you soon in Goulburn.
> 
> Shirley, probably too late for you to see this but hope you have a good drive to Vancouver and no problems with the move. Looking forward to hearing from you when you have settled into your new home.
> 
> The beautiful Spring weather reminded me that in the town where I was born, a place called Toowoomba in Queensland, it is time for their annual Carnival of Flowers. Toowoomba (an Aboriginal word meaning place of swamps) is on the Great Dividing Range, just over an hour from Brisbane in South East Queensland. It is in an extinct volcano crater and has lovely rich red soil. The city has been known as the Garden City for years, and the Carnival is a huge week long event with a floral parade, garden competitions, food and wine festival, concerts etc. I have not been for years unfortunately, but the gardens, both public parks and private gardens entered in the various competitions and open for inspection, are absolutely gorgeous. So this week's photos will give you an idea of what Toowoomba's Carnival of Flowers looks like. Hope you enjoy!


I'm sitting in my MILs room so these lovely flowers gave me something to show her. I'm looking at emails while sitting here as she is not capable of much conversation


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> those colors would be nice. I can see I may be headed back to JoAnn's while the sale is on.[
> 
> Okay...first one done (still have to put pin back on) Only put 5 rhinestones on it....feedback appreciated. More Rhinestones...less...to me the pearls didn't show up enough to add bling....also have colored rhinestones....just a rhinestone cowboy...dum, dum....second I added a few more rhinestones....I think I like it better.
> quote=NanaCaren]I would put a lovely deep purple behind it to accentuate the design. But that is just me, a deep burgundy or a midnight blue would look nice too. :!:
> Almost forgot to say how lovely that looks :thumbup: :thumbup:


[/quote]

That's looking real good. Think the second is best


----------



## Bulldog

Hello, My Sweet Angels,
Just got caught up.
I had a big flair up of IBS last night and have fought it all day. I think of people like Alan and feel so badly for them. IBS is bad enough. Looks like someone would find a cure for this. Keeps me close to home for sure. If I go out, I have to know where all restrooms are and if I eat with friends, I have to watch what I eat for sure.
Jims friend left at six this morning and I just went back to bed. I knew I couldnt make it to church with the IBS. Jim had lunch with our daughter to celebrate our little nine year old granddaughters birthday. We are to go out there Monday night to let her unwrap her present from us. Tuesday we go to Madison to watch our little ten year old grandson play football. Thursday is Volleyball. Other than that I have one room left to clean and regular chores. I will work on washcloths for Allyson.
Update on Angie: She is to have a pick line put in this week and they will start the IV steroidshigh dosesagain. They wreak havoc on her poor system. Make her so sick and she cannot sleep while on them. They want her to go to Florida to the Mayo Clinic there as they specialize in orthopedic. They want them to check out her knee and foot. They also plan to put her on the drug Imurin for six months. I need to research this drug for the side effects. I may be going back out there to stay again. This is hard on me (not the caring for her but having to come home and keep up with the cooking and cleaning). So please continue to pray for my precious daughter. We have a long way to go yet.
SheltyLover, welcome to the family.
Normaedern, Trixie is a beautiful Cocker. She looks so sweet.
Gwen, Sydney is just a gorgeous German Shepherd and so loveable. I love all your machine embroidery. I liked the one with more rhinestones. You are smoking that machine! I know you have been really working hard on KAP. I am so saddened I cannot make it but I will be there in spirit.
Joesephine, it looks like your grandson and all his little friends had a wonderful birthday celebration.
Melody, those were wonderful family pictures. Glad yall had a great get together. Your little hat was precious and the cookies look scrumptious.
Denise, we have tried for years to grow tomatoes and just cant get them to grow to a mature size. We have two wonderful pecan trees and can never get any of them because the squirrels get them. The pictures of the The Carnival of Flowers was just breathtaking. I cant even imagine how much prettier it must have been in person.
Kate, the hot stone massage sounded heavenly. I gotta say though, I would just love a get together with women of like interest.
Dawn, your DH is certainly in my prayers. The most important thing in any job is for one to be happy. Worth a lot more than money. I have always told my children and grandchildren to choose a vocation that they would be happy doing.
Flyty1, What an experience with the wheat bin. I am sure once your Dad had a chance to think about everything, he realized how lucky he was that you werent seriously hurt.
Heather, your blonde cocker is just beautiful.
Daralene, cant wait to see your finished scarf. It is beautiful so far. Here is how I do my Red Beans (perfected over many years) I use an eight quart and seven quart crockpot as I make a bunch at one time and freeze them. My kids all love to get some.
I soak my red beans overnight and all the next day. This does not aide in the cooking. It removes the toxins which cause so many intestinal problems. I love the dry Camelia Kidney Beans.
I dice one large onion and put this in the crockpot and add my presoaked beans (which I have drained and inspected for flaws). I cut up four pounds Spicey Polk Sausage (You could leave this out if you want it meatless.
I add l large can Creole Style Blue Runner Kidney Beans. They are mashed and a good thickener.
I then add spices:
1 Tbsp. Thyme
1 tsp ea: parsley, basil, minced garlic, Toney Cacheres Cajun seasoning (I would add more if not using the spicey sausage). And 6-8 bay leaves
Add the same amount of spices to both pots. When ready to start, turn pots on low, and cover ingredients with boiling water. Cook twelve hours. I sometimes start them at ten before I go to bed or at six in the morning. They are wonderful. Enjoy! I forgot to mention they are served over rice.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nicho, great photos of all the lovely flowers.
> 
> Gwen, I like the second one, looks great, looking forward to seeing more colors.
> 
> Julie, I hope your trip goes well, take care & safe travels.


Thanks Bonnie- not for a week yet, though.


----------



## busyworkerbee

darowil said:


> I just don't understand why when someone is like that and not eating you would offer a tube for feeding- it is the bodies way of saying its time to go.
> I'm not against tube feeds- two of my sisters had them and one lived for years with it. But for an older person with severe dementia? I know my MIL would hate to be given one even now when she still knows something of what is going on. She has made it very clear that she doesn't want anything like this done for her.


Fortunately, after the experience with my Poppy, both DM and DSF have stated that they are not to be artificially maintained, includes DSF having a DNR at the hospital he normally goes to. DM is not as clear on her wishes, but I would be reluctant to do anything to maintain a lower quality of life for either of them.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> Maggie May is so pretty. Looks like she's happy too.


She is so happy most of the time and so cuddly too. A great help when the depression demons are sneaking around. She will sit still on my lap and allow me to cuddle her for as long as I need when that occurs. Maggie May is really an assistant dog then.


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Gwen, you must talk to Lony as she does a lot of machine embroidery too. 9 days to go before we leave for the USA, not that I'm counting


" 9 days" - 8 days now and you're not counting :XD: 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Kansas g-ma said:


> Beautiful dog-- give her some pats and a hug from me. We thought my Buddy (gone two years now) was maybe part cocker, know he was half dachshund and such a good, intelligent boy who had surely been abused by the husband (terrified of men for some years). I had him nearly 14 years.


We used to have a beautiful Belgian Shepherd like that, intelligent as, but the person who we got her from should never have been allowed to train dogs. His methods were all wrong. At 9 months, we got her after she turned on him. Misty was well behaved, grew to tolerate DSF and was protective of the house and my nephew. Unfortunately DM could not control her due to her own fears of large dogs and eventually she went to a better home.


----------



## busyworkerbee

jheiens said:


> The term ''canning'' here and now is used to refer the preserving of foodstuffs by means other than freezing. Because cans such as store-purchased foods are no longer readily available. The jars and lids are made of glass and appropriate materials that can be used in pressure canners for foods which do not have sufficient acid in them to be safely preserved by use of a water bath canner (which does NOT involve the use of high pressure to kill any unsafe bacteria that would grow in the foods). Such jars and lids are usable in this preserving process also for pickles, jams, jellies, etc.
> 
> Tin cans and the sealing equipment necessary to seal them properly are not seen in the US any more.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks Joy


----------



## TNS

What colourful pics, Nicho! Even tho' my head knows it's early summer with you I am surprised by all your flowers in bloom in our autumn!


----------



## Wombatnomore

Hello Everyone,

I had the happy occasion of lunching with Darowil here in Melbourne today.

The weather was stunning and we headed to an eatery not far from where Darowil was staying and enjoyed coffees and a delicious lunch of beef burger and chips. 

We discussed all things knitting and I requested instruction on sock knitting and Darowil obliged! 

It was lovely to meet and I really enjoyed myself.

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> No apologies needed! as someone said earlier, an advantage of KTP, is we can skip over, and no-one is any the wiser. I at least, find your memories of interest.


And I do, Flyty1n. We too used to be very wary of self combusting hay ricks. If the hay was damp it started to 'compost' and heated up rapidly, and as it was stored loose in the buildings(not baled) in the old days it was an ever present worry to my dad, who had a fear of fire, and would always pour water onto the fireplace fire if we were going out of the house for any time, and before going to bed. Made a nasty mess as it spit out lots of muddy ash :XD:


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren said:


> I would put a lovely deep purple behind it to accentuate the design. But that is just me, a deep burgundy or a midnight blue would look nice too. :!:
> Almost forgot to say how lovely that looks :thumbup: :thumbup:


Been meaning to suggest alternative uses - below a clear glass coaster, or glass table top perhaps? Or as a dream catcher ( wool gatherer? )


----------



## TNS

busyworkerbee
I have always wondered why you use jars when you are canning fruit or vegetables. Could one of our canners explain said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I think 'canning' is what we call 'bottling' in Britain 😊


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Well finishing up stitching out 10 of the *meal lions*. Will cut them out, put then to soak, then let them dry overnight. I'm done. Think I'll head to* beads* a little earlier tonight. Hugs and wishes for health and peace for everyone. TTYL
> Gwen


Don't you just love spellcheck? :lol:


----------



## Normaedern

pammie1234 said:


> When Bailey was a puppy, he ate everything! He destroyed his bed, several fleece throws, my sheets, pillows, and a few shoes. Thankfully, he seems to have outgrown that, but I still don't put the "good" sheets on my bed, and I sewed up the pillows rather than get new ones. You just never know!


That must have been horrendous for you. It takes a lot of love and patience to cope. I am glad he has stopped,


----------



## RookieRetiree

I know it's weird -- we call it canning, but it should be called "jarring". Glass jars provide a good reusable material to hold specific sizes to fit the need of the food or the size of the family. Glass jars can be easily sterilized and are more substantial than plastic and they come in all different sizes. They seal perfectly (when done correctly) and they stay safe to eat for long periods of time. Storage is cheaper than freezing. We can use gallon jars for pickles since we eat a lot of those and pickled vegetables have a very long shelf life even after opening. Things like jams or relishes and sauces may not be used as often and would be made in much smaller jars. The main three ways of preserving food are freezing, jar canning, and dehydration.


busyworkerbee said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to take today off and go to DGS's soccer game and then head out to BIL & SIL's house. I want to go to the Farm & Fleet store out by them to get more canning jars.
> 
> quote]
> 
> I have always wondered why you use jars when you are canning fruit or vegetables. Could one of our canners explain, please?
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Has anyone heard from her lately? I've been thinking about how long since we heard from her.


I PMed her on Friday, but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> going? :-D :-D :-D


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sassafras123

Nico, lovely pics.
Shelty lover, welcome.
Fell asleep at 9 pm, now midnight and wide awake.Grrrr.


----------



## KateB

shelty lover said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! I don't get on TKP every day, so keeping up is daunting. Will do my best!


Please do, we love new voices!


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> OH this sounds delicious mmmm I will have to make it for the grandchildren. I really need to find something to sub for bananas. :-(


Peaches?


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW! The float, entry, and garden is absolutely breathtaking. Thank you for sharing the photos.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Pup lover said:


> Got through a bunch of my clothes this weekend weeded things out I don't like anymore didn't fit etc. Got the new day bed put up on the front porch has been approved by all the animals and DH. Meals made for the week and delivered to DMIL and her DH. DS1 was here this weekend the last month has been really bad with his anxiety. After getting moved and everything he missed 2 weeks of work and had 3 Dr. Appts. Think they have his meds fixed for now anyway. He called me a couple times just sobbing when it first started this bad really scared me the first time I thought something really bad had happened. Glad that he is back to work and dealing better. DH has found a company he is going to apply to, no not as a nurse. He just didn't think that he is meant to be a nurse. I could have told him that but hindsight is better than foresight I guess. I just want the old DH back so whatever makes him happy. There are a lot of people who don't work in their field of study and most places don't care what your degree is in as long as you have one which makes no sense to me. DS1s roommate and one of our adopted DSs works at this company and is going to put in a good word for him. He had been there 3 1/2 years and has been promoted twice and is making more than DH is as a nurse. Fingers crossed this works out and he loves it. Everything honorary DS says it's a great place to work and they treat employees great
> 
> Love seeing all the pictures, prayers for all. Had anyone heard Gigi lately?
> 
> {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


Hope it all works out for your DS and DH.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right about folks quite often don't work in the field they have a degree in. I think it is just that they can go through the requirements of getting that degree is often what employers look for; want to see dedication and determination. Most important is that Dave ENJOY what he does and returns to happy self.  Will be keeping on praying that this will be the answer for him.


DS#2 got a Business degree and he then decided to become an air traffic controller!


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> Gwen, definitely prefer the second with more rhinestones. As placed, they seem stars in the night sky. Not enough of them in the first to catch the eye.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I agree.


----------



## TNS

I


Wombatnomore said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I had the happy occasion of lunching with Darowil here in Melbourne today.
> 
> The weather was stunning and we headed to an eatery not far from where Darowil was staying and enjoyed coffees and a delicious lunch of beef burger and chips.
> 
> We discussed all things knitting and I requested instruction on sock knitting and Darowil obliged!
> 
> It was lovely to meet and I really enjoyed myself.
> 
> Nice to meet you all.


And good to meet you too! Love your avatar, is it a wombat?


----------



## Normaedern

darowil said:


> I just don't understand why when someone is like that and not eating you would offer a tube for feeding- it is the bodies way of saying its time to go.
> I'm not against tube feeds- two of my sisters had them and one lived for years with it. But for an older person with severe dementia? I know my MIL would hate to be given one even now when she still knows something of what is going on. She has made it very clear that she doesn't want anything like this done for her.


I was very fortunate when my mother died that she had made her wishes very clear. It saved the Drs and me a great deal of anguish. She had no intervention except for making her comfortable.


----------



## Normaedern

Gagesmom, those hats are sooo sweet :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> My sister is heading to Toowomba soon, her husband comes from there and they are visiting his mother. Might even be there as they will in Canberra heading home the day the KAP starts


Small world!


----------



## KateB

Wombatnomore said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I had the happy occasion of lunching with Darowil here in Melbourne today.
> 
> The weather was stunning and we headed to an eatery not far from where Darowil was staying and enjoyed coffees and a delicious lunch of beef burger and chips.
> 
> We discussed all things knitting and I requested instruction on sock knitting and Darowil obliged!
> 
> It was lovely to meet and I really enjoyed myself.
> 
> Nice to meet you all.


You too! I'm glad you and Margaret had a nice time together. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

busyworkerbee said:


> Gotta love the spaniel breeds, so lovely a dog. When we first got our girl, we had to crate her as she howled when we were all out. We now ensure that all inside noise makers (tv) are switched off, and close the door to the garage. She has settled well and is no longer crated when we go out.


She is gorgeous. Do you think seperation anxiety is a spaniel thing?


----------



## KateB

TNS said:


> Don't you just love spellcheck? :lol:


Yep. Still think the 'hostess with thermostats' (the mostest) was one of the best ones.


----------



## Normaedern

Denise, those photos were lovely and so interesting. I hadn't heard of this before :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> Yep. Still think the 'hostess with thermostats' (the mostest) was one of the best ones.


Missed that one....was it a while back? :XD: :XD:


----------



## Normaedern

jheiens said:


> Gwen, definitely prefer the second with more rhinestones. As placed, they seem stars in the night sky. Not enough of them in the first to catch the eye.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Seconded. Love a bit of glitz
:thumbup:


----------



## KateB

TNS said:


> Missed that one....was it a while back? :XD: :XD:


No, not long ago, but it might have been when you were in Canada. I can't remember exactly, but it might have been Sam who wrote it.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Normaedern said:


> She is gorgeous. Do you think seperation anxiety is a spaniel thing?


No, we had a chihauhau with it. He would howl whenever he was left home alone.


----------



## Normaedern

busyworkerbee said:


> No, we had a chihauhau with it. He would howl whenever he was left home alone.


Funny that. Trixie was with our Tibetan Terrier Pema until he died from cancer last year and she was still the same then. They were big buddies.


----------



## Kathleendoris

jheiens said:


> The term ''canning'' here and now is used to refer the preserving of foodstuffs by means other than freezing. Because cans such as store-purchased foods are no longer readily available. The jars and lids are made of glass and appropriate materials that can be used in pressure canners for foods which do not have sufficient acid in them to be safely preserved by use of a water bath canner (which does NOT involve the use of high pressure to kill any unsafe bacteria that would grow in the foods). Such jars and lids are usable in this preserving process also for pickles, jams, jellies, etc.
> 
> Tin cans and the sealing equipment necessary to seal them properly are not seen in the US any more.
> 
> Thanks for that explanation, Joy. I had imagined you all preserving stuff in tin cans, and had been amazed at the number of people who did it! What you describe is what I would call 'bottling', which we did a lot of when I was a child and I continued to do when I was first married. Since freezers have come in, very few people seem to have continued to bottle produce. A few jars on the pantry shelf do look very nice - much more decorative than a bag in a freezer - but the work involved is also significantly greater. I suppose we have all become too lazy!
> 
> ;-)


----------



## sugarsugar

Gosh I am lagging behind on here. We have had a sunny 23c today and I spent most of the afternoon outside weeding and cutting things back. Well only 2 days until I get to meet Darowil!  

Julie you will be getting close to getting ready to leave also. Thinking of you.


----------



## Southern Gal

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you drive BJ to work naked? Lol.
> 
> Sorry your Dad isn't doing well. It's great that the nursing home is close enough that you can drop by often. My step dad & MIL were both in the facility attached to the hospital where I worked so I could stop in every day when I had coffee break or lunch, it sure made life easier for me & they enjoyed the company.


you nut........ no as we live 4 blocks from the hosp. where he works, i just go in my jammies and keep the cell phone handy, in case. usually i put on a long sweat shirt hoodie for coverage.......


----------



## KateB

Southern Gal said:


> you nut........ no as we live 4 blocks from the hosp. where he works, i just go in my jammies and keep the cell phone handy, in case. usually i put on a long sweat shirt hoodie for coverage.......


Be warned, my friend's mother drove him to work wearing her nighty, furry slippers, an old jacket and with rollers still in her hair......guess whose car broke down in the middle of town on her way back home! :shock: :lol:...and this was in the days before cell phones, so she had to get out of the car to get help. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you for update on Sandi and Alan.
> Lost a pound this week and got a star as I've lost 10 pounds. Yeah. Won't even think of how much more I have to loose. Will just work on the next 5 pounds.
> Kaye, healing energy for Ryssa.


Well done! You have earned that star. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

angelam said:


> Thank you for that Alexis. I'm glad it's his computer and not Grandpa who's at the health spa. He's lucky to have you to send messages for him! I hope he's being a good patient and doing as he's told.


 :thumbup: Ditto


----------



## Wombatnomore

TNS said:


> I
> 
> And good to meet you too! Love your avatar, is it a wombat?


Yes, a knitted one. Another KPer found the image for me!


----------



## Wombatnomore

KateB said:


> You too! I'm glad you and Margaret had a nice time together. :thumbup:


Thank you. She's a lovely lady.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFLMAO.....now I really missed that one....no I'm not browning him .....can see him growing. Yea, I told the sales person that I felt like I was crating a small horse!


lol


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Special for you June. Okay, new pictures of monster dog Sydney just taken. Boy does our grass need cutting.


Great photos... he is gorgeous and BIG


----------



## jheiens

Kathleendoris said:


> Thanks for that explanation, Joy. I had imagined you all preserving stuff in tin cans, and had been amazed at the number of people who did it! What you describe is what I would call 'bottling', which we did a lot of when I was a child and I continued to do when I was first married. Since freezers have come in, very few people seem to have continued to bottle produce. A few jars on the pantry shelf do look very nice - much more decorative than a bag in a freezer - but the work involved is also significantly greater. I suppose we have all become too lazy!


My MIL used to say, as we were preparing items to can in the heat of summer ""Sure will taste good when the snow flies!"

And they surely did!

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

But at least there are cell phone photos all over the internet of her with her car breakdown. That's the kind of luck I have.



KateB said:


> Be warned, my friend's mother drove him to work wearing her nighty, furry slippers, an old jacket and with rollers still in her hair......guess whose car broke down in the middle of town on her way back home! :shock: :lol:...and this was in the days before cell phones, so she had to get out of the car to get help. :roll:


----------



## pammie1234

Good morning! My babies woke me up at 6:00 and I was not ready to get up. But, we all needed to go to the bathroom, so I did. Full intention of going back to bed, but make coffee and trying to wake up. I need to be busy today, but I am not "awake" yet!


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.simplyjune.org/p/anzac-girls.html
> 
> I was looking to see if the next season of Downton Abbey was up on this website yet and found this entry....thanks to our discussion of food (anzac biscuits (cookies) I had some idea of what this was and am now going to check into the series so I can learn more. Thanks, everyone; I love the idea of learning new things--a lifelong learner.


 :thumbup: Its actually quite good. Another series that I really liked is A Place To Call Home. Worth looking at.


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> And I forgot to tell you, Betty, that I love your new "do". It's very flattering!
> Junek


Me too


----------



## Kathleendoris

KateB said:


> Be warned, my friend's mother drove him to work wearing her nighty, furry slippers, an old jacket and with rollers still in her hair......guess whose car broke down in the middle of town on her way back home! :shock: :lol:...and this was in the days before cell phones, so she had to get out of the car to get help. :roll:


It can be embarrassing, even if no nightwear is involved. Last year, my daughter had been helping out in her son's class on their Roman theme day. She was fully attired in her toga, when, on the way home, the car broke down! The man with the breakdown truck who came to her rescue did, to his credit, manage not to laugh out loud, but instead offered to take her home so that she could change before they headed off to the garage to have the car fixed! 
I'll bet he enjoyed telling his friends about his unusual call out, but he couldn't have been more polite in the way he handled the situation.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm enjoying it. Like the larger size for sure. They were also having a deal that I was able to get DH a $299 tablet for $50; tablet very nice. So the two Galaxay 5 Active phones and the tablet was just under $100. I thought it a good deal.


Wow... I just looked up the galaxy 5 (coz I thought yours sounded REAL cheap).... here they are nearly $600 EACH


----------



## sugarsugar

page 25....


----------



## darowil

Wombatnomore said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I had the happy occasion of lunching with Darowil here in Melbourne today.
> 
> The weather was stunning and we headed to an eatery not far from where Darowil was staying and enjoyed coffees and a delicious lunch of beef burger and chips.
> 
> We discussed all things knitting and I requested instruction on sock knitting and Darowil obliged!
> 
> It was lovely to meet and I really enjoyed myself.
> 
> Nice to meet you all.


And welcome to theTea party Wombat. Now that you've found us you need to visit again.
And Melbourne on beautiful weather for us as well, Only one season as well (Melbourne is notorious for its weather and is said to have seasons in a day). Tomorrow sounds as good as well.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh I am lagging behind on here. We have had a sunny 23c today and I spent most of the afternoon outside weeding and cutting things back. Well only 2 days until I get to meet Darowil!
> 
> Julie you will be getting close to getting ready to leave also. Thinking of you.


And now about 1 1/2 days. If all goes according to plan we will be on our way to you in 36hours.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Be warned, my friend's mother drove him to work wearing her nighty, furry slippers, an old jacket and with rollers still in her hair......guess whose car broke down in the middle of town on her way back home! :shock: :lol:...and this was in the days before cell phones, so she had to get out of the car to get help. :roll:


Was it a see through nightie as happened to a friend of mine? And yes pre mobile phone days as well.


----------



## darowil

And now to head off to bed- came on because I had left a heel pattern home and knew who had a copy so was checking to see if she had sent it (and yes she had) but of course I got distracted.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Peaches?


I will have to try and see how it works out.


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> No, not long ago, but it might have been when you were in Canada. I can't remember exactly, but it might have been Sam who wrote it.


I do have a sort of vague recollection..... Craft strikes again I'm afraid.


----------



## TNS

Wombatnomore said:


> Yes, a knitted one. Another KPer found the image for me!


Well, I hope you will join us at the Tea Party as often as you can as its a great mix of caring and usually jolly people. We just love being told what's happening in everyone's lives - but only if they wish to tell! As a young child I thought wombats were some sort of imaginary animal, like a teddy bear, so yours fits the bill. (Even if it's a pic of someone else's)


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> Was it a see through nightie as happened to a friend of mine? And yes pre mobile phone days as well.


But I assume (as it was his Mum) that she had clean underwear as we were always instructed...... In case you 'got knocked down by a bus'and went to hospital!

Ive just been shopping after taking DH to the airport. It's a funny old day as I started by gardening before breakfast, and am now trying to repair the mistakes made on the fair isle sleeve I told you about last week. I'm knitting the missing sleeve cap and will try to attach it without the seem being obvious, but am having trouble matching the pattern colours as I've used two self-striping yarns as well as plain ones. I think it may well be a lost cause and I will have to frog the entire sleeve. (I have knit the other sleeve, correctly this time). Bathroom ceiling is also waiting to be painted where we had a leak from above. Leak is mended but the stain remains..... No shortage of tasks to keep me busy, before I even attempt housework.


----------



## NanaCaren

Trying this for the sixth time. 
Good morning from Great Bend where it is drizzling rain. A change from the wind and rain from yesterday and last night. 

Today's coffee freshly brewed. 

Heling thoughts going out to everyone in need. HUGS for all. 
Have a groovy day!!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh I am lagging behind on here. We have had a sunny 23c today and I spent most of the afternoon outside weeding and cutting things back. Well only 2 days until I get to meet Darowil!
> 
> Julie you will be getting close to getting ready to leave also. Thinking of you.


a week and one day, and I will be away!


----------



## Normaedern

Caren, great coffee and great action picture. Love it :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> a week and one day, and I will be away!


Stiil keep sending those vibes!


----------



## sassafras123

I was shocked at cost of Samsung Galaxy phone also. Unless you sign expensive contract they are out of my price range.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Trying this for the sixth time.
> Good morning from Great Bend where it is drizzling rain. A change from the wind and rain from yesterday and last night.
> 
> Today's coffee freshly brewed.
> 
> Heling thoughts going out to everyone in need. HUGS for all.
> Have a groovy day!!


Good morning Caren. Lovely picture of Seth and his buddy. The picture on the coffee mug looks vaguely familiar?? You can keep your drizzly rain, we are still having a glorious Indian summer. I read a newspaper headline this morning that said this weather would last another month. I hope they're right, wouldn't mind if it lasted till Christmas! Have a great day. Healing thoughts and hugs for all from me as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> Caren, great coffee and great action picture. Love it :thumbup:


Thank you!! That is the best of the action pictures , neither one of them would sit still this morning.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Nice to meet you Wombatnomore! How wonder that you two got to meet. I hope you will join us more and let us know what you are working on.


Wombatnomore said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I had the happy occasion of lunching with Darowil here in Melbourne today.
> 
> The weather was stunning and we headed to an eatery not far from where Darowil was staying and enjoyed coffees and a delicious lunch of beef burger and chips.
> 
> We discussed all things knitting and I requested instruction on sock knitting and Darowil obliged!
> 
> It was lovely to meet and I really enjoyed myself.
> 
> Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Gweniepooh

OMG! Didn't catch those for sure....love it.


TNS said:


> Don't you just love spellcheck? :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

And Happy Birthday to jomacoy who occasionally drops in to the Tea Party!


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Good morning Caren. Lovely picture of Seth and his buddy. The picture on the coffee mug looks vaguely familiar?? You can keep your drizzly rain, we are still having a glorious Indian summer. I read a newspaper headline this morning that said this weather would last another month. I hope they're right, wouldn't mind if it lasted till Christmas! Have a great day. Healing thoughts and hugs for all from me as well.


Good morning Angela. Thank you they play so well together most days. May can get a bit over zealous at times, Seth will sit on the sofa and tell her she has to stay down. She sits and waits for him to get back off the sofa. I thought the mug would look familiar to some. I don't mind the drizzly rain at all as long as it remembers to stop occasionally. Indian summer until christmas oh that would be too long and dry things out a lot. You have a great day as well.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh how I know. I sat almost daily with my mom for 6 weeks. I used the time to chat and ray. Mom asked me why it was taking so long "to go". I told her that it took 9 months to "get here" and to think of the size we are when born that it just needed time to leave. She smiled and said she liked that answer. Some of the best conversations I had privilege to during those weeks which gave me that sense of peace when she left.


 Oh, Gwen, I love your answer!! And something for all of us to think about!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

WOW! Like I said it was on a special deal....no way could I even begin to pay so much for a phone!!!!



sugarsugar said:


> Wow... I just looked up the galaxy 5 (coz I thought yours sounded REAL cheap).... here they are nearly $600 EACH


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> Gotta love the spaniel breeds, so lovely a dog. When we first got our girl, we had to crate her as she howled when we were all out. We now ensure that all inside noise makers (tv) are switched off, and close the door to the garage. She has settled well and is no longer crated when we go out.


She's beautiful!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great picture of Seth....love his haircut!


NanaCaren said:


> Trying this for the sixth time.
> Good morning from Great Bend where it is drizzling rain. A change from the wind and rain from yesterday and last night.
> 
> Today's coffee freshly brewed.
> 
> Heling thoughts going out to everyone in need. HUGS for all.
> Have a groovy day!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I think the promotional was because it was the day the new iPhone became available. Like I said no way would I or could I spend that much on a phone.



sassafras123 said:


> I was shocked at cost of Samsung Galaxy phone also. Unless you sign expensive contract they are out of my price range.


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> That was one effect of the few days all aircraft were grounded that I never thought of. Loss of normal background noise can be unsettling and feel weird. This on top of all the horrendous reports coming from the 3 Ground Zero's - would have made the helplessness worse.


I had plane reservations to fly from TX to VA about 10 days after 9/11. I thought about canceling but then realized it would probably be the safest time to fly. I was right...a huge military presence in the airports!! At that time, it was amazing to see heavily armed military in civilian airports!! Quite a wake-up call!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> I think the promotional was because it was the day the new iPhone became available. Like I said no way would I or could I spend that much on a phone.


I got a good deal on the new iPhone because i was eligible for an upgrade. I like it for the most part, the camera is a little better. My friend got a great deal on the galaxy as well,she loves it. We are learning to use each others phones to keep up with all the new technology. Only thing I do't like it there is no life proof case for the new iPhone so I can't take pictures in the rain right now.


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> Hello my friends from Denise in Sydney. Another "lost weekend" for me as far as the TP is concerned. It was a beautiful weekend weatherwise, so we used the time to catch up on all the jobs in the garden we missed by being away for the last 2 weekends, including replanting tomato seedlings. The ones I planted a couple of weeks ago at the beginning of spring were completely defoliated by the possums. I don't know why I bother. Every year we try tomatoes and if they ever survive long enough to bear fruit, the cockatoos or possums get to eat the fruit before we do!
> 
> Sam, if you are able to read this, sorry to hear about your broken arm and that the computer is "broken" too. Hope you (and the computer) are back to normal soon.
> 
> Kate, thanks for the recipes. Some good chicken ones there. And your overnight with friends sounds like fun, especially the hot stone massage.
> 
> Lovely photos of doggy friends.
> 
> Margaret, glad you reached Melbourne safely. Enjoy your time there and say Hello to Sugarsugar for me. Cuddles for Serena too. See you soon in Goulburn.
> 
> Shirley, probably too late for you to see this but hope you have a good drive to Vancouver and no problems with the move. Looking forward to hearing from you when you have settled into your new home.
> 
> The beautiful Spring weather reminded me that in the town where I was born, a place called Toowoomba in Queensland, it is time for their annual Carnival of Flowers. Toowoomba (an Aboriginal word meaning place of swamps) is on the Great Dividing Range, just over an hour from Brisbane in South East Queensland. It is in an extinct volcano crater and has lovely rich red soil. The city has been known as the Garden City for years, and the Carnival is a huge week long event with a floral parade, garden competitions, food and wine festival, concerts etc. I have not been for years unfortunately, but the gardens, both public parks and private gardens entered in the various competitions and open for inspection, are absolutely gorgeous. So this week's photos will give you an idea of what Toowoomba's Carnival of Flowers looks like. Hope you enjoy!


Beautiful, beautiful pictures !! Thanks for that bit of early morning loveliness!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> a week and one day, and I will be away!


Not long to go for you :-D :-D You will have to give Ringo extra parts and hugs to last him until you are home.


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> I had plane reservations to fly from TX to VA about 10 days after 9/11. I thought about canceling but then realized it would probably be the safest time to fly. I was right...a huge military presence in the airports!! At that time, it was amazing to see heavily armed military in civilian airports!! Quite a wake-up call!!
> Junek


I flew from Moscow to London about a month after 9/11. There were about nine people on a a huge Boeing 737. I've never had so much space on a plane!!


----------



## jknappva

flyty1n said:


> On the farm we had to be careful not to put the grain a bit damp in the bins. It had to dry out first. Spontaneous combustion is a real danger on farms where there is storage of newly harvested grain. We did put straw on the ground under our big piles of grain, but had sides made of boards, oanels, about 4 feet high all around as the "bin". My father warned us kids not to climb into the drying grain. To do so could cause us to suffocate as the grain came down on us. I was learning to ride my new bicycle, about age seven, and was told to "turn the way you're tipping." Following this advice, I was going along, barely keeping upright by concentrating on turning the way I was tipping, when suddenly I realized I was heading directly for the center of the panel holding the pile of wheat. There was no avoiding it, I smashed into the panel and was catapaulted into the wheat pile. Fortunately, just at the edge and the rest of the grain did not all come down and smother me. My father was at first distressed when he saw the mess I'd made. The pile was left cone shaped so if we got rain, it would slide down toward the edges and not into the deepest part of the pile. Once he realized what had happened, he straightened my front handlebars back to normal and gave me a smiling hug.
> In SD it is often so dry at harvest that fires are started in the stubble just from the heat of the tailpipes of the trucks.
> Sorry for the long post.


Growing up, we lived across the road from a dairy barn with a silo. Fortunately, it never caught fire but I do know that's very much a danger!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

And, silos have a very distinct aroma -- fermenting corn!

We had silos, grain bins, hay lofts, straw bales, etc. and I don't remember a whole lot of caution about fires....and, we played everywhere and one of the daring things we did was walk across the divider beams on the grain bins...we would have been goners if we'd ever fallen in.



jknappva said:


> Growing up, we lived across the road from a dairy barn with a silo. Fortunately, it never caught fire but I do know that's very much a danger!
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Not long to go for you :-D :-D You will have to give Ringo extra parts and hugs to last him until you are home.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good night one and all. will try to remember coffee tomorrow morning ish. Oh and new barn pictures  mostly little things have been done but they figure all the painting and big doors will be done this week.


Good morning, Caren. I love the Minions...I feel like that way too often!! I'm looking forward to pictures!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> those colors would be nice. I can see I may be headed back to JoAnn's while the sale is on.[
> 
> Okay...first one done (still have to put pin back on) Only put 5 rhinestones on it....feedback appreciated. More Rhinestones...less...to me the pearls didn't show up enough to add bling....also have colored rhinestones....just a rhinestone cowboy...dum, dum....second I added a few more rhinestones....I think I like it better.
> quote=NanaCaren]I would put a lovely deep purple behind it to accentuate the design. But that is just me, a deep burgundy or a midnight blue would look nice too. :!:
> Almost forgot to say how lovely that looks :thumbup: :thumbup:


[/quote]

They're really lovely, Gwen!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. I love the Minions...I feel like that way too often!! I'm looking forward to pictures!
> Junek


Good morning June. I do some days too. Shelving for my crafts are going in today in the upstairs!!!!! It is going to be fabulous when it is finished.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> I flew from Moscow to London about a month after 9/11. There were about nine people on a a huge Boeing 737. I've never had so much space on a plane!!


We flew less than a week after 9/11 the plane was about half full. My brother flew about the same time was shocked that they took his pen away from him.Then in first class they gave metal steak knives to the passengers. Strange logic for sure.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Strange isn't it?


Yes it is very strange :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Southern Gal said:


> you nut........ no as we live 4 blocks from the hosp. where he works, i just go in my jammies and keep the cell phone handy, in case. usually i put on a long sweat shirt hoodie for coverage.......


Sorry, I just couldn't resist. I was sure that was what you meant :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Wombatnomore said:


> Yes, a knitted one. Another KPer found the image for me!


Cute! I'm glad you & Margaret had a good visit.
Nice to see new folks here.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jheiens said:


> My MIL used to say, as we were preparing items to can in the heat of summer ""Sure will taste good when the snow flies!"
> 
> And they surely did!
> 
> Ohio Joy


My mom used to say the same thing. I always thought it was called canning because the big pot you put the jars in was called a canner


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> I don't think you can ever go wrong with purple!


I don't think so either that and pink


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Well finishing up stitching out 10 of the meal lions. Will cut them out, put then to soak, then let them dry overnight. I'm done. Think I'll head to bead a little earlier tonight. Hugs and wishes for health and peace for everyone. TTYL
> Gwen


Gwen is heading to bead anything like heading to bed? :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kathleendoris said:


> It can be embarrassing, even if no nightwear is involved. Last year, my daughter had been helping out in her son's class on their Roman theme day. She was fully attired in her toga, when, on the way home, the car broke down! The man with the breakdown truck who came to her rescue did, to his credit, manage not to laugh out loud, but instead offered to take her home so that she could change before they headed off to the garage to have the car fixed!
> I'll bet he enjoyed telling his friends about his unusual call out, but he couldn't have been more polite in the way he handled the situation.


I can relate to being caught away from home in " weird " atire. When I was still working, I did on-call, jumped out of bed or dropped whatever I was doing & ran to work. On a particularly bad weekend, I had been there day & night for 2 days, I always left my clothes ready to jump into, I got into the ER dept to discover my shirt was on inside out, do you think it was time I had some sleep? In my defense, I always dressed in the dark so as not to wake DH but you would think I would have noticed in the bathroom mirror as I combed my hair :roll: I really don't miss those days.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> those colors would be nice. I can see I may be headed back to JoAnn's while the sale is on.[
> 
> Okay...first one done (still have to put pin back on) Only put 5 rhinestones on it....feedback appreciated. More Rhinestones...less...to me the pearls didn't show up enough to add bling....also have colored rhinestones....just a rhinestone cowboy...dum, dum....second I added a few more rhinestones....I think I like it better.
> quote=NanaCaren]I would put a lovely deep purple behind it to accentuate the design. But that is just me, a deep burgundy or a midnight blue would look nice too. :!:
> Almost forgot to say how lovely that looks :thumbup: :thumbup:


[/quote]

finally found the pictures. I like both of them equal. Sometime I like a bit less bling than other times.


----------



## jknappva

Wombatnomore said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I had the happy occasion of lunching with Darowil here in Melbourne today.
> 
> The weather was stunning and we headed to an eatery not far from where Darowil was staying and enjoyed coffees and a delicious lunch of beef burger and chips.
> 
> We discussed all things knitting and I requested instruction on sock knitting and Darowil obliged!
> 
> It was lovely to meet and I really enjoyed myself.
> 
> Nice to meet you all.


So fun to meet online friends in person!! I hope you'll decide to be a regular at the Tea Party!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Dearest Betty thanks for your recipe for red beans. Sound so good!! I hope you're feeling much better today.
I continue to pray for you and especially Angie.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> And, silos have a very distinct aroma -- fermenting corn!
> 
> We had silos, grain bins, hay lofts, straw bales, etc. and I don't remember a whole lot of caution about fires....and, we played everywhere and one of the daring things we did was walk across the divider beams on the grain bins...we would have been goners if we'd ever fallen in.


I have always wondered why cattle like silage, the stench when they open it up is like manure. Here we don't have the kind of silos you do, we put it in pits in the ground & mound it up, then cover with plastic usually weighed down with old tires. They take it out with a front end loader tractor & dump in piles in the feed pens.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Trying this for the sixth time.
> Good morning from Great Bend where it is drizzling rain. A change from the wind and rain from yesterday and last night.
> 
> Today's coffee freshly brewed.
> 
> Heling thoughts going out to everyone in need. HUGS for all.
> Have a groovy day!!


Good morning again, Caren!! The coffee looks really good. Autumn returns tonight and I know you're looking forward to it as am I. When the days get cooler here, I'm usually sipping coffee all day.
Love the picture of Seth and his buddy. Seth is looking so grown up!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

nicho said:


> Hello my friends from Denise in Sydney. Another "lost weekend" for me as far as the TP is concerned. It was a beautiful weekend weatherwise, so we used the time to catch up on all the jobs in the garden we missed by being away for the last 2 weekends, including replanting tomato seedlings. The ones I planted a couple of weeks ago at the beginning of spring were completely defoliated by the possums. I don't know why I bother. Every year we try tomatoes and if they ever survive long enough to bear fruit, the cockatoos or possums get to eat the fruit before we do!
> 
> Sam, if you are able to read this, sorry to hear about your broken arm and that the computer is "broken" too. Hope you (and the computer) are back to normal soon.
> 
> Kate, thanks for the recipes. Some good chicken ones there. And your overnight with friends sounds like fun, especially the hot stone massage.
> 
> Lovely photos of doggy friends.
> 
> Margaret, glad you reached Melbourne safely. Enjoy your time there and say Hello to Sugarsugar for me. Cuddles for Serena too. See you soon in Goulburn.
> 
> Shirley, probably too late for you to see this but hope you have a good drive to Vancouver and no problems with the move. Looking forward to hearing from you when you have settled into your new home.
> 
> The beautiful Spring weather reminded me that in the town where I was born, a place called Toowoomba in Queensland, it is time for their annual Carnival of Flowers. Toowoomba (an Aboriginal word meaning place of swamps) is on the Great Dividing Range, just over an hour from Brisbane in South East Queensland. It is in an extinct volcano crater and has lovely rich red soil. The city has been known as the Garden City for years, and the Carnival is a huge week long event with a floral parade, garden competitions, food and wine festival, concerts etc. I have not been for years unfortunately, but the gardens, both public parks and private gardens entered in the various competitions and open for inspection, are absolutely gorgeous. So this week's photos will give you an idea of what Toowoomba's Carnival of Flowers looks like. Hope you enjoy!


Lovely flower photos :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> And, silos have a very distinct aroma -- fermenting corn!
> 
> We had silos, grain bins, hay lofts, straw bales, etc. and I don't remember a whole lot of caution about fires....and, we played everywhere and one of the daring things we did was walk across the divider beams on the grain bins...we would have been goners if we'd ever fallen in.


So true and add to that the lovely fragrance from the cows. And every other year the farmer just down from us, put pigs in the field beside our house. Aah, the fragrances of country living! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

aught up now, going back to bed. My eyes are sliding shut. check in later before work. Working 3:30 to 9 tonight.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning again, Caren!! The coffee looks really good. Autumn returns tonight and I know you're looking forward to it as am I. When the days get cooler here, I'm usually sipping coffee all day.
> Love the picture of Seth and his buddy. Seth is looking so grown up!!
> Junek


Good morning June. Thanks it is good and strong perfect for a damp day. He is growing up too fast some days.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning June. I do some days too. Shelving for my crafts are going in today in the upstairs!!!!! It is going to be fabulous when it is finished.


Yes, it is! And then you'll have the fun of filling the shelves again. But I know it will be bittersweet remembering the lovely antiques and family pieces you can't replace!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> aught up now, going back to bed. My eyes are sliding shut. check in later before work. Working 3:30 to 9 tonight.


Have a good nap.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning June. Thanks it is good and strong perfect for a damp day. He is growing up too fast some days.


They sure don't stay babies long!! These days will seem so short and then he'll be going off to school and high school. It all seems happen in the blink of an eye!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Yes, it is! And then you'll have the fun of filling the shelves again. But I know it will be bittersweet remembering the lovely antiques and family pieces you can't replace!
> Junek


It was a bit sad having to go up and show them where the shelves were to be going. they will be a little bit different this time and easier to access. It is also much warmer up there so I might be able to use it year round instead of only part of the time.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> They sure don't stay babies long!! These days will seem so short and then he'll be going off to school and high school. It all seems happen in the blink of an eye!!
> Junek


He starts school next september. Hard to believe he was this tiny premie not so ling ago.


----------



## shelty lover

pacer said:


> Welcome! So glad you could stop in and join us in conversation. I grew up in Wisconsin. Such a beautiful state.


Thanks for the welcome, pacer. I grew up in Massachusetts, but agree that Wisconsin is a beautiful state.

WI reminds me of New England. Northern WI has forests of pine, maple and oak like Maine, Vermont and New Hampshire. WI has the great lakes which (with a little imagination) can mimic the ocean and lakes of MA. The WI land is rolling and green in the southern regions as is southern New England. Another similarity is the predominance of cranberry bogs in central WI and southern New England.

Guess there is beauty to be found where ever we are planted.
Just have to be open to it.

Enjoy the cooler weather. The maples in western WI are going to be fab if the rains and winds cooperate!!


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, DH freaks out if we drive out in the field he's combine, must just drive to the edge & walk in case the tailpipe starts a fire.
> A few yrs ago 2 kids died when the fell into a semi load of grain & it came down on them. They climbed up on the truck their dad was unloading & he didn't see them. Terrible.
> Most of our bins have aeration, big fans that suck air into the bottom of the bin & out the top, it cools the grain in warm weather & also dries it if slightly damp.


~~~SO many aspects to think about! Farming is much harder & more complicated than I imagined. I always knew it was a tough career....but these comments about combines in the field have really opened my eyes! Even more kudos to all farmers! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

If you get the Galaxy 5 be sure to get the Galaxy 5 Active; it is tougher....water proof, drop proof, etc. I also was due for an upgrade so that affected my cost too.


NanaCaren said:


> I got a good deal on the new iPhone because i was eligible for an upgrade. I like it for the most part, the camera is a little better. My friend got a great deal on the galaxy as well,she loves it. We are learning to use each others phones to keep up with all the new technology. Only thing I do't like it there is no life proof case for the new iPhone so I can't take pictures in the rain right now.


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL...Bonnie the last two times I've gotten together I found out hours into our visit I had my shirt on inside out and can't blame it on dressing in the dark! We have had quite a laugh about it.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I can relate to being caught away from home in " weird " atire. When I was still working, I did on-call, jumped out of bed or dropped whatever I was doing & ran to work. On a particularly bad weekend, I had been there day & night for 2 days, I always left my clothes ready to jump into, I got into the ER dept to discover my shirt was on inside out, do you think it was time I had some sleep? In my defense, I always dressed in the dark so as not to wake DH but you would think I would have noticed in the bathroom mirror as I combed my hair :roll: I really don't miss those days.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> We flew less than a week after 9/11 the plane was about half full. My brother flew about the same time was shocked that they took his pen away from him.Then in first class they gave metal steak knives to the passengers. Strange logic for sure.


And you can go through security and then buy a bottle of duty free booze. What's to stop you smashing it and using broken glass??


----------



## Gweniepooh

Here are the colored medallions with bling added. I'm totally undecided as to whether I like them or not. At present I think I prefer the white or definitely the lighter colored. Sorry for taking up so much room with the pictures. Also added a rhinestone where the eye is.


----------



## martina

I think the coloured medallions would be better with single coloured darker matching bling. Does that make sense? they are beautiful without bling, too.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the colored medallions with bling added. I'm totally undecided as to whether I like them or not. At present I think I prefer the white or definitely the lighter colored. Sorry for taking up so much room with the pictures. Also added a rhinestone where the eye is.


I tend to agree, I prefer the lighter coloured ones. It is quite tricky getting the right balance!


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> If you get the Galaxy 5 be sure to get the Galaxy 5 Active; it is tougher....water proof, drop proof, etc. I also was due for an upgrade so that affected my cost too.


I wil keep that in mind. wish the iPhone was waterproof and drop proof.


----------



## shelty lover

Bulldog said:


> SheltyLover, welcome to the family.


Thanks Bulldog for the welcome to the "family"

Your recipe for Red Beans sounds delicious! Will have to try it soon.

Sounds like you're a very busy lady! You mentioned a football game in Madison...is that Madison, WI?


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's how the Iowa farmers store the manure to be used for fertilizer -- talk about fermentation whenever that tarp was lifted. The original farm had a manure pit -- a cemented sloped entry to a long slab of cement with a pulley/scoop contraption that went overhead and out to where we could back a manure spreader into the pit (like a boat launch) and load up the scoop and dump it into the spreader -- then we would take off to the field wherever we were doing the spreading. But during the winter, the manure had to go somewhere and that's where we'd load a wagon and dump it out there. The subsequent farm didn't have such a thing and the manure would be put into a dug pit and covered and held down with tractor tires....what memories....I'll see if I can find a graphic of it.

http://books.google.com/books?id=HLHmAAAAMAAJ&pg=PA2&lpg=PA2&dq=cement+manure+pit&source=bl&ots=QLscxdgndn&sig=AmH9xyUSz19P3b2v0xDINQbLATs&hl=en&sa=X&ei=tEEgVLKHOdOmyAT9r4Io&ved=0CD0Q6AEwBw#v=onepage&q=cement%20manure%20pit&f=false

I couldn't find any with the bucket structure overhead, but this is what the pit looked like....My Dad must have designed and built the one we had -- it was the only one around and many farmers would come out to view it.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I have always wondered why cattle like silage, the stench when they open it up is like manure. Here we don't have the kind of silos you do, we put it in pits in the ground & mound it up, then cover with plastic usually weighed down with old tires. They take it out with a front end loader tractor & dump in piles in the feed pens.


----------



## Lurker 2

Hopefully this link will work- in view of recent comments it is really very funny- although in German, it is self explanatory- the young lady is inquiring about the I-pad she got her father for his birthday
http://www.snotr.com/embed/8965


----------



## sassafras123

Gwen, like all the colors.
Caren, exciting that shelves are going up.
Maya and I jogged 30 minutes walked 10 minutes. Off to PT for my shoulder. Going to ask about cold laser treatments.


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> So true and add to that the lovely fragrance from the cows. And every other year the farmer just down from us, put pigs in the field beside our house. Aah, the fragrances of country living! LOL!!
> Junek


I prefer pigs to cows, still. Horses smell the best.  I always say you can tell you're from the country when you drive by a farm and can tell what kinds of animals live there just from the smell...LOL Chickens, by the way, are the nastiest smelling in my opinion!


----------



## RookieRetiree

One of my favorite memories of my Mom was one summer when we were visiting the Iowa farm and we took our kids (probably 10 and under) to see my niece play softball (she was an All-Stater) and our kids couldn't stand the stench and were choking and gagging and covering their mouths with their shirts, etc. and kept begging to leave. My Mom commented - "I often wondered if you'd (meaning me) would raise city or country kids -- now I know!" To be fair, the ball field was downwind from the chicken houses (look like apartment houses) and a hog farm -- two competing stenches!!



jknappva said:


> So true and add to that the lovely fragrance from the cows. And every other year the farmer just down from us, put pigs in the field beside our house. Aah, the fragrances of country living! LOL!!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes! I agree! The only colored bling I have are on these you can see.... On the turquoise one the dark blue bling just didn't look right...t wondered about doing one in black and seeing if I could find some black bling.... I made up a variety to try. I may have to head over to Hobby Lobby and see what they have in the "bling" dept. JoAnn's selection here was limited.


martina said:


> I think the coloured medallions would be better with single coloured darker matching bling. Does that make sense? they are beautiful without bling, too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am finding that out, too (right balance). What do you think about adding a bling where the eye is?


Lurker 2 said:


> I tend to agree, I prefer the lighter coloured ones. It is quite tricky getting the right balance!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I am finding that out, too (right balance). What do you think about adding a bling where the eye is?


I definitely like that idea!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I think the smell of chicken houses is the absolute WORST. Cows to me are not nearly so bad....in fact somewhat pleasing though I wouldn't want to smell it all the time!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> One of my favorite memories of my Mom was one summer when we were visiting the Iowa farm and we took our kids (probably 10 and under) to see my niece play softball (she was an All-Stater) and our kids couldn't stand the stench and were choking and gagging and covering their mouths with their shirts, etc. and kept begging to leave. My Mom commented - "I often wondered if you'd (meaning me) would raise city or country kids -- now I know!" To be fair, the ball field was downwind from the chicken houses (look like apartment houses) and a hog farm -- two competing stenches!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I think the smell of chicken houses is the absolute WORST. Cows to me are not nearly so bad....in fact somewhat pleasing though I wouldn't want to smell it all the time!!!


We always kept our hens in deep litter- saw dust, and the smell was not too bad- I was the one that had to dig it out at the end of each year.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I totally agree --- my husband thinks I'm absolutely nuts that I identify the animal from the stench as we pass farms on our car trips...he thinks I'm making it up, but I keep challenging him to drive up the farm lane and ask the farmer and I'd probably be correct. He says I couldn't possibly know the difference between pigs, chickens and cows especially after all this time away from the farm. I just remind him what a keen memory I have!! A woman of many talents!

After Dad died, we rented the buildings on a farm not far outside of town. The place was about 1/4 mile from the chicken hatchery hen houses and it was impossible to be outside for very long when it was hot, sticky and smelly when the wind was coming from the north. I agree - they are the worst smelling.

(


Sorlenna said:


> I prefer pigs to cows, still. Horses smell the best.  I always say you can tell you're from the country when you drive by a farm and can tell what kinds of animals live there just from the smell...LOL Chickens, by the way, are the nastiest smelling in my opinion!


----------



## Kathleendoris

RookieRetiree said:


> I totally agree --- my husband thinks I'm absolutely nuts that I identify the animal from the stench as we pass farms on our car trips...he thinks I'm making it up, but I keep challenging him to drive up the farm lane and ask the farmer and I'd probably be correct. He says I couldn't possibly know the difference between pigs, chickens and cows especially after all this time away from the farm. I just remind him what a keen memory I have!! A woman of many talents!
> 
> After Dad died, we rented the buildings on a farm not far outside of town. The place was about 1/4 mile from the chicken hatchery hen houses and it was impossible to be outside for very long when it was hot, sticky and smelly when the wind was coming from the north. I agree - they are the worst smelling.
> 
> (


I have no doubt that you can identify the animals from the smell, as I do the same thing! As my husband also grew up on a farm, he does it too, so no scepticism on his part. We both, also, are pretty good at knowing what crops are growing nearby, just using our noses - not everything has a strong smell, but crops like cabbages or onions are very easy to identify, as is the oil-seed rape, which has strong pollen.

Our kids will never have this skill (how will they survive!!). Although they have grown up in the country, they have never been involved in farming. I have an ongoing argument with one daughter, who insists that hay and straw are the same thing :roll: No matter how often I explain the difference, she persists in believing that this is just some silly quirk of mine, and the two things are one and the same. If she ever had to sell either of them, she would quickly need to learn the difference, but that is never going to happen. :|


----------



## Gweniepooh

One more brooch design on the comical side.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I have no doubt that you can identify the animals from the smell, as I do the same thing! As my husband also grew up on a farm, he does it too, so no scepticism on his part. We both, also, are pretty good at knowing what crops are growing nearby, just using our noses - not everything has a strong smell, but crops like cabbages or onions are very easy to identify, as is the oil-seed rape, which has strong pollen.
> 
> Our kids will never have this skill (how will they survive!!). Although they have grown up in the country, they have never been involved in farming. I have an ongoing argument with one daughter, who insists that hay and straw are the same thing :roll: No matter how often I explain the difference, she persists in believing that this is just some silly quirk of mine, and the two things are one and the same. If she ever had to sell either of them, she would quickly need to learn the difference, but that is never going to happen. :|


Oh dear! Obviously has not really looked, has she? Personally I can't stand milk from cows fed on silage through the winter- only marginally worse than when they were fed on turnips for winter feed.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> One more brooch design on the comical side.


I like the whimsy of this one, Gwen!


----------



## Gweniepooh

So did I Julie. Wasn't to pleased with the face color and may change to my own suiting (perhaps more of a pinkish or tan tone and do the ears and hooves darker.....


Lurker 2 said:


> I like the whimsy of this one, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> So did I Julie. Wasn't to pleased with the face color and may change to my own suiting (perhaps more of a pinkish or tan tone and do the ears and hooves darker.....


I am rather partial to the Scottish black faced sheep- but you have lots of scope!


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> One more brooch design on the comical side.


Adorable! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lurker 2 said:


> I am rather partial to the Scottish black faced sheep- but you have lots of scope!


True and could just change the eye color.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Great picture of Seth....love his haircut!


Me too!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> True and could just change the eye color.


Indeed!


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can relate to being caught away from home in " weird " atire. When I was still working, I did on-call, jumped out of bed or dropped whatever I was doing & ran to work. On a particularly bad weekend, I had been there day & night for 2 days, I always left my clothes ready to jump into, I got into the ER dept to discover my shirt was on inside out, do you think it was time I had some sleep? In my defense, I always dressed in the dark so as not to wake DH but you would think I would have noticed in the bathroom mirror as I combed my hair :roll: I really don't miss those days.


I spent a day last week with one red earring and one blue. Nobody told me, they must have thought I was starting a new fashion! (Or that I was doolally, which is more likely. :roll: )


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> One more brooch design on the comical side.


Love that!


----------



## Kathleendoris

KateB said:


> I spent a day last week with one red earring and one blue. Nobody told me, they must have thought I was starting a new fashion! (Or that I was doolally, which is more likely. :roll: )


Yes, I once went for a day's shopping in London and halfway through the afternoon, I glanced down at my feet and realised that I was wearing odd shoes! Both black, same heel height, but definitely not a pair. There was another time when I was interviewing candidates for a job in the library. The lady we were seeing looked down for a moment and said, "Oh, my God, I've got odd shoes on!" - she had! Both were the same style, but one was brown and one was blue! She still got the job! :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> One more brooch design on the comical side.


That is too cute!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Off to fix some lunch; tummy rumbling! TTYL


----------



## gagesmom

approaching1:30pm. I have no idea why I was so tired and headed back to bed. I slept from 9:30 last night until 7:30am.

Liking the brooches Gwen. The bling looks nice and especially where the eye is. I love the final one. Cute and comical.


----------



## pammie1234

Cute little lamb, Gwen!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Had a lovely morning. After DH and I read some of a book together with our coffee, we went to a special coffee place and had coffee made in a Hario filter. Never heard of it before. They also make coffee with Chemex, and with a syphon. There is also a cold coffee that is done by a 12 hr. drip. Was fun but only chairs are those bar height chairs so getting up and down was an olympic feat for me. Believe me, I didn't get a medal for being the quickest or most graceful. Fortunately, nobody was giving out points. I had never seen any of these coffee makers. Familiar with Chemex but first time to see any of these. Love the idea of them but don't understand the principles behind them. To me the Belgian syphon is the most beautiful.

So nice to see the charitable knitting done and cookies baked. Also a charity and I can just see Gage's face and finger licking. Darowil's trip sounds fascinating and so glad she made it so far the first day. That was truly a marathon. Such distances to go. What fun visiting with a KP member.

I am having fun watching a DVD series called Great Lectures. It is college classes with recording the professors for this series. Wonderful. The library has them, although sparsely and at different ones. A great series on many subjects.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> One more brooch design on the comical side.


Cute!


----------



## jknappva

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I once went for a day's shopping in London and halfway through the afternoon, I glanced down at my feet and realised that I was wearing odd shoes! Both black, same heel height, but definitely not a pair. There was another time when I was interviewing candidates for a job in the library. The lady we were seeing looked down for a moment and said, "Oh, my God, I've got odd shoes on!" - she had! Both were the same style, but one was brown and one was blue! She still got the job! :thumbup:


I did the black shoe confusion one day while I was working. The styles were so similar no one noticed but I sure knew!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> a week and one day, and I will be away!


Oh my but that is sure getting close. Have you found a place to stay yet?? Please forgive me if you have already answered this. Don't think I will ever get caught up on here.

Loving all the stories about clothing/shoe/jewelry mishaps. Good to see the humor in things. I really had both DH and I laughing today when on the way to the coffee shop I told him there used to be a sign at that corner for Kundalini Yogurt. Should be Kundalini Yoga. Didn't even know I had said it till he was laughing so hard I wondered what I had said. Seems this is burned into my brain now to say it the wrong way. DH wondered if it was sexy yoghurt. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my but that is sure getting close. Have you found a place to stay yet?? Please forgive me if you have already answered this. Don't think I will ever get caught up on here.


Only for the first week- but I am hopeful all will work out.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Only for the first week- but I am hopeful all will work out.


Oh no, I do hope you can find a place. Do they have really reasonable Bed & Breakfast places there? But of course, you still need transportation too.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, I do hope you can find a place. Do they have really reasonable Bed & Breakfast places there? But of course, you still need transportation too.


If the worst comes to the worst there is accommodation I can stay at- a step up from a back packers. I am hoping to find someone prepared to take me in to their home.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> If the worst comes to the worst there is accommodation I can stay at- a step up from a back packers. I am hoping to find someone prepared to take me in to their home.


I remember there were places like that in Germany called Hostels. Hoping a home works out for you too Julie. Each country is different, but sometimes the Bed & Breakfast works great if they even have them there. Some are expensive there but generally less than hotels.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

busyworkerbee said:


> train dogs. His methods were all wrong. At 9 months, we got her after she turned on him.


Both my girls trained dogs in 4-H, going to the kennel Club classes. DD#1 was offered a job helping a man train dogs and when she went for the first day, found he was holding their ear over a sharpened spoon and when he told them to "take" the dumbbell, he would jab spoon into tender ear to get them to open their mouth. DD#1 left shortly after and never returned. Very upset! Yes, some should never be allowed near ANY animal.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Normaedern said:


> I was very fortunate when my mother died that she had made her wishes very clear. It saved the Drs and me a great deal of anguish. She had no intervention except for making her comfortable.


Cannot speak for other countries but we have been told quite clearly that if it isn't in writing there maybe problems. Everyone is urged to have these things in writing and be sure family/doctor/hospital/hospice know what is wanted. There have instances of doctors doing things that the patient wouldn't have wanted because it was NOT in writing. Please consider this and what is needed in YOUR country.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> I don't think so either that and pink


If you are giving it to me, it better not be pink or red or black. I just do not do those colors. Sometimes when I make things to sell-- because I know others like them, but not me. And my first GD was a very pink girl when young!


----------



## jomacoy

Lurker 2 said:


> And Happy Birthday to jomacoy who occasionally drops in to the Tea Party!


Many thanks Julie. All ways lurking, enjoying the photos, the conversations and keeping up with every ones lives. Keep all in my prayers too. Safe travels on your journey. Hope it turns out in the best way for you. Prayers and hugs for all. Jo


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have always wondered why cattle like silage, the stench when they open it up is like manure. Here we don't have the kind of silos you do, we put it in pits in the ground & mound it up, then cover with plastic usually weighed down with old tires. They take it out with a front end loader tractor & dump in piles in the feed pens.


My eldest BIL used to have the pits, also, so it was done in the US at least in places.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning June. Thanks it is good and strong perfect for a damp day. He is growing up too fast some days.


Seth and the dog in action was perfect-- could just see dog swinging that tongue over for a quick lick and Seth giggling away.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I remember there were places like that in Germany called Hostels. Hoping a home works out for you too Julie. Each country is different, but sometimes the Bed & Breakfast works great if they even have them there. Some are expensive there but generally less than hotels.


Don't fret, Daralene- something will work out!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...Bonnie the last two times I've gotten together I found out hours into our visit I had my shirt on inside out and can't blame it on dressing in the dark! We have had quite a laugh about it.


Like the time I wore 2 different shoes to school-- same shoe, just in diff colors, black on one foot, brown on the other. I also dressed in the dark so as not to wake DH.


----------



## Lurker 2

jomacoy said:


> Many thanks Julie. All ways lurking, enjoying the photos, the conversations and keeping up with every ones lives. Keep all in my prayers too. Safe travels on your journey. Hope it turns out in the best way for you. Prayers and hugs for all. Jo


Thanks for the good wishes- hope you have enjoyed your day!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully this link will work- in view of recent comments it is really very funny- although in German, it is self explanatory- the young lady is inquiring about the I-pad she got her father for his birthday
> http://www.snotr.com/embed/8965


Recently read a comment that the phones are NOT truly waterproof-- just really water resistant-- don't take it swimming. Lurker, love the joke.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> chicken hatchery hen houses and it was impossible to be outside for very long when it was hot, sticky and smelly when the wind was coming from the north. I agree - they are the worst smelling.
> 
> (


And, if I remember correctly, chicken manure is very strong, will burn your crops if you get too much.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> One more brooch design on the comical side.


Darling!


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> I spent a day last week with one red earring and one blue. Nobody told me, they must have thought I was starting a new fashion! (Or that I was doolally, which is more likely. :roll: )


Doolally?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jomacoy said:


> Many thanks Julie. All ways lurking, enjoying the photos, the conversations and keeping up with every ones lives. Keep all in my prayers too. Safe travels on your journey. Hope it turns out in the best way for you. Prayers and hugs for all. Jo


Don't know you but that won't keep me from also wishing you a very happy b-day! Hope it is a good one. Come talk with us again! We all benefit from your prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh....let your daughter know that one is for bedding and one is for eating!! Or, at least that's the way it was on our farm. The straw bales made from the shafts of either oats or wheat in Iowa(but can be any grain) were used for bedding in the new born animal section of the barn. It was put down in the chicken coop also. Hay, on the other hand, was baled grass (usually alfalfa, Timothy grass, clover or rye in Iowa) that was used as a food supplement to the ground grain cow feed..Sheep were fed hay; but I don't remember the hogs getting it--they got the house scraps of peels, etc. and special hog pellets.

I used to be able to identify all the crops too - guess our kids' computer skills trump the farm skills. Today's farmers have to have both.



Kathleendoris said:


> I have no doubt that you can identify the animals from the smell, as I do the same thing! As my husband also grew up on a farm, he does it too, so no scepticism on his part. We both, also, are pretty good at knowing what crops are growing nearby, just using our noses - not everything has a strong smell, but crops like cabbages or onions are very easy to identify, as is the oil-seed rape, which has strong pollen.
> 
> Our kids will never have this skill (how will they survive!!). Although they have grown up in the country, they have never been involved in farming. I have an ongoing argument with one daughter, who insists that hay and straw are the same thing :roll: No matter how often I explain the difference, she persists in believing that this is just some silly quirk of mine, and the two things are one and the same. If she ever had to sell either of them, she would quickly need to learn the difference, but that is never going to happen. :|


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> Cannot speak for other countries but we have been told quite clearly that if it isn't in writing there maybe problems. Everyone is urged to have these things in writing and be sure family/doctor/hospital/hospice know what is wanted. There have instances of doctors doing things that the patient wouldn't have wanted because it was NOT in writing. Please consider this and what is needed in YOUR country.


Yes, when my step-dad was near the end the doctors were going to send him to get his leg amputated. I told him this & he said "bring me a gun". No way did he want that as his quality of life was almost 0 by then. The doctor was quite mad but he made his feeling clear & both my sister & I signed the paper refusing sugary as he could not by then. 
Both my DH & I have signed advance directives to make our wishes known. My step-dads mom had a feeding tube for 3 years & just existed unable to speak, move etc, no way would I ever want to be like that. She had a slow moving type of ALS, we now know as all her sons developed it late in life but at the time they thought she had some kind of brain tumor but didn't consider surgery because she was JW.


----------



## sassafras123

Love the smell of a stable,horses, leather, straw altogether.
Well survived first PT. Though did not enjoy 10 minutes with cold pack on shoulder.it's like jogging. Doesn't always feel great when I do it, but feels good when it's over. And they don't do cold laser treatments. Darn.
DH just informed me we have to go to Loma Linda again tomorrow to pick up his glasses. He needs them to renew his license. Would love a week when we don't have to go there.
Gwen enjoying your pics.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 wrote:
Hopefully this link will work- in view of recent comments it is really very funny- although in German, it is self explanatory- the young lady is inquiring about the I-pad she got her father for his birthday
http://www.snotr.com/embed/8965
___________________________

That is hysterical. Although I understood the German, you are so right that it is self explanatory. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> And, if I remember correctly, chicken manure is very strong, will burn your crops if you get too much.


Very high ammonia levels(nitrogen) in chicken manure, also makes your eyes water. My mom used to keep a barrel outside the chicken house, she filled with water & added manure, watered her flowers with the "tea" amazing results!

On the way to Lloydminster, the nearest big center to me, there are 3 feed lots along the highway. My DH called it cow sh-- alley. There have been quite a few acreages sold nearby, I often wonder what time of year the " city folk" purchased the land because they obviously didn't know what lovely aromas they were in for at certain times of the year.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That goes for me too....DH was on weird shifts so many times I was dressing in the bathroom so as not to wake him. I had found some very nice looking and comfortable shoes at TJMaxx for work and bought a pair in black and a pair in navy blue...and one day, I wore one of black and one of blue...they were very similar and I don't believe anyone noticed because my feet were under my desk most of the day...but I noticed so felt a little strange all day long. After that, I stored the shoes in pairs in two different places and believe I still have them and wear them with my navy and black suits -- they have to be at least 15 years old and still in good shape.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Like the time I wore 2 different shoes to school-- same shoe, just in diff colors, black on one foot, brown on the other. I also dressed in the dark so as not to wake DH.


----------



## RookieRetiree

My dad used to say that was the smell of money! And, I do remember that the chicken houses were the most pungent and would cause the eyes to water.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Very high ammonia levels(nitrogen) in chicken manure, also makes your eyes water. My mom used to keep a barrel outside the chicken house, she filled with water & added manure, watered her flowers with the "tea" amazing results!
> 
> On the way to Lloydminster, the nearest big center to me, there are 3 feed lots along the highway. My DH called it cow sh-- alley. There have been quite a few acreages sold nearby, I often wonder what time of year the " city folk" purchased the land because they obviously didn't know what lovely aromas they were in for at certain times of the year.


----------



## Gweniepooh

So what are your favorite colors for apparel & accessories. I'm very much a purple, red (blue undertones) and black,....just about any jewel tones.


Kansas g-ma said:


> If you are giving it to me, it better not be pink or red or black. I just do not do those colors. Sometimes when I make things to sell-- because I know others like them, but not me. And my first GD was a very pink girl when young!


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are so correct about the water resistant NOT water proof.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Recently read a comment that the phones are NOT truly waterproof-- just really water resistant-- don't take it swimming. Lurker, love the joke.


----------



## pammie1234

Cashmeregma said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Hopefully this link will work- in view of recent comments it is really very funny- although in German, it is self explanatory- the young lady is inquiring about the I-pad she got her father for his birthday
> http://www.snotr.com/embed/8965
> ___________________________
> 
> That is hysterical. Although I understood the German, you are so right that it is self explanatory. :XD: :XD: :XD:


I didn't understand the German, but clearly got the message! Love it!


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> I love peanuts but have to admit I've never had them boiled. As much as I enjoy them, I'll have to, also admit that as I've gotten older, I do NOT like peanut butter....sorry, Sam!!
> Junek


~~~I think boiled peanuts are an acquired taste. :?


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm enjoying it. Like the larger size for sure. They were also having a deal that I was able to get DH a $299 tablet for $50; tablet very nice. So the two Galaxay 5 Active phones and the tablet was just under $100. I thought it a good deal.


~~~Good deal, indeed! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Sassafras. I sometime worry that I'm overdoing them but I o value you guys' input and suggestions. !!!And just for the record I am still knitting


sassafras123 said:


> Love the smell of a stable,horses, leather, straw altogether.
> Well survived first PT. Though did not enjoy 10 minutes with cold pack on shoulder.it's like jogging. Doesn't always feel great when I do it, but feels good when it's over. And they don't do cold laser treatments. Darn.
> DH just informed me we have to go to Loma Linda again tomorrow to pick up his glasses. He needs them to renew his license. Would love a week when we don't have to go there.
> Gwen enjoying your pics.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> On the way to Lloydminster, the nearest big center to me, there are 3 feed lots along the highway. My DH called it cow sh-- alley. There have been quite a few acreages sold nearby, I often wonder what time of year the " city folk" purchased the land because they obviously didn't know what lovely aromas they were in for at certain times of the year.


And they will certainly pitch a fit about it and try to shut down the lots! Happens here at times.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> one day, I wore one of black and one of blue...they were very similar and I don't believe anyone noticed because my feet were under my desk most of the day...but I noticed so felt a little strange all day long.


Unfortunately I happened to look down at my feet while giving instructions for the hour and gasped-- at which point every student stood up and looked at my feet! DD#1 was a student in the school and old enough to drive so I sent her home for a matched set!


----------



## Normaedern

Gweniepooh said:


> One more brooch design on the comical side.


I love the sheep. Very quirky!!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> So what are your favorite colors for apparel & accessories. I'm very much a purple, red (blue undertones) and black,....just about any jewel tones.


Many of my things are fall tones but I also like purple, teal, turq, almost any green, peach, some oranges. Red used to make me look green (altho pale, my skin used to have a green tone to it, not related to the Munsters, tho).


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie7591 said:


> On the way to Lloydminster, the nearest big center to me, there are 3 feed lots along the highway. My DH called it cow sh-- alley.


There's one of those between Las Cruces (we used to live there) and El Paso--when we drove through there, I'd always tell the kids to roll down the windows and take a deep breath...funny, they never took me up on it! :XD:

We used to drop a cow patty in a bucket and add water to fertilize. Yes, it does get amazing results. We had the biggest, reddest tomatoes around!


----------



## machriste

jknappva said:


> I did the black shoe confusion one day while I was working. The styles were so similar no one noticed but I sure knew!!
> Junek


I did one navy and one black--same style--one morning. (It was VERY dark that morning.)


----------



## purl2diva

Gweniepooh said:


> One more brooch design on the comical side.


I love this one!


----------



## KateB

jomacoy said:


> Many thanks Julie. All ways lurking, enjoying the photos, the conversations and keeping up with every ones lives. Keep all in my prayers too. Safe travels on your journey. Hope it turns out in the best way for you. Prayers and hugs for all. Jo


Many Happy Returns.


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> Doolally?


Nuts/round the bend/crazy :shock:

Found this on Wikipedia : "Doolally", originally "doolally tap", meaning to 'lose one′s mind', derived from the boredom felt at the Deolali British Army transit camp. 'Tap' may be derived from the Sanskrit word 'tapa' meaning 'heat' or 'fever'.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Hopefully this link will work- in view of recent comments it is really very funny- although in German, it is self explanatory- the young lady is inquiring about the I-pad she got her father for his birthday
> http://www.snotr.com/embed/8965
> ___________________________
> 
> That is hysterical. Although I understood the German, you are so right that it is self explanatory. :XD: :XD: :XD:


I especially loved the expression on her face at the end! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sassafras. I sometime worry that I'm overdoing them but I o value you guys' input and suggestions. !!!And just for the record I am still knitting


Don't know where you get the time to knit too! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, so sad to hear of your cousin. Hugs.
> 
> ~~~Add my condolences....always hard to hear news like that. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Kathleendoris

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh....let your daughter know that one is for bedding and one is for eating!! Or, at least that's the way it was on our farm. The straw bales made from the shafts of either oats or wheat in Iowa(but can be any grain) were used for bedding in the new born animal section of the barn. It was put down in the chicken coop also. Hay, on the other hand, was baled grass (usually alfalfa, Timothy grass, clover or rye in Iowa) that was used as a food supplement to the ground grain cow feed..Sheep were fed hay; but I don't remember the hogs getting it--they got the house scraps of peels, etc. and special hog pellets.
> 
> I used to be able to identify all the crops too - guess our kids' computer skills trump the farm skills. Today's farmers have to have both.


Yes, our hay and straw is just the same as yours. Although, I do remember, we used to chop straw up finely to make 'chaff', which was then used as animal feed, mostly for the horses, as I recall. We even had a special, hand-cranked machine to do the chopping. There are many things she knows far more about than I do, but at least when she corrects one of my misconceptions, I bow to her superior knowledge!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good idea!! I would have done the same thing.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Unfortunately I happened to look down at my feet while giving instructions for the hour and gasped-- at which point every student stood up and looked at my feet! DD#1 was a student in the school and old enough to drive so I sent her home for a matched set!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

machriste said:


> I did one navy and one black--same style--one morning. (It was VERY dark that morning.)


Isn't it wonderful there are so many of us in the same boat? LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree

I have green and yellow in my skin tone too--but makes it so I can't wear bright golds, purples, etc. I get more compliments when I wear reds (with orange undertones) greens, teal, turquoise, etc. I think my work wardrobe consisted of black, gray, navy blue, dark green, brown and tans...to say I was conservative is an understatement. I'm trying to add some brighter colors to my casual wardrobe little by little.

I know we have a lot of purple lovers in this crowd and I like it too---just not for me to wear next to my face. For the fancy sheep doilies, I think any color would be great. I've been going through some home decor magazines since we'll be needing to update/renovate our living room and family rooms in the next couple of years. I think I want a combination of gray with turquoise and bright green for the downstairs...really am liking the pop of color. Have no ideas for the living room yet---just not the peach/pink/sage that it is now. The rooms haven't been done in over 10 years so in need of a fresh look. I think I want to put a gray slate floor on top of the cement subfloor and get rid of the carpet and opt for area rugs instead. It's a long way off though--first comes the new landscaping for the front yard and Roth IRA's for each of us...DH plans to work only a couple more years so we have to do it while it's still allowed.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Many of my things are fall tones but I also like purple, teal, turq, almost any green, peach, some oranges. Red used to make me look green (altho pale, my skin used to have a green tone to it, not related to the Munsters, tho).


----------



## Railyn

I totally loose the sheep in the darker colored ones. could be the picture, I realize. I like the white or cream the best. 
The darker ones look like Christmas decorations to me. I like them very much, just don't see the sheep.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Railyn said:


> I totally loose the sheep in the darker colored ones. could be the picture, I realize. I like the white or cream the best.
> The darker ones look like Christmas decorations to me. I like them very much, just don't see the sheep.


I'd agree with that.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> One more brooch design on the comical side.


I like that one :thumbup: :thumbup: It i so cute


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> One more brooch design on the comical side.


Cute!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Most yellows make me look yellow or greenish. Funny, when I was pregnant with my youngest the oldest was shopping with me one day (prior to knowing I was pregnant) and I kept being draw to things yellow. She later told me she knew something HAD to be wrong for me to suddenly like yellow so much! Same with orange....


Kansas g-ma said:


> Many of my things are fall tones but I also like purple, teal, turq, almost any green, peach, some oranges. Red used to make me look green (altho pale, my skin used to have a green tone to it, not related to the Munsters, tho).


----------



## Gweniepooh

Haven't been doing it much this past week truth be told but am squeezing it in some. Of course the house is in total chaos!


KateB said:


> Don't know where you get the time to knit too! :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

That was how I reacted; the sheep just didn't seem to stand out enough. Perhaps if I put a light colored behind it but just not seeming to have time for JoAnn's or Hobby Lobby today.


Railyn said:


> I totally loose the sheep in the darker colored ones. could be the picture, I realize. I like the white or cream the best.
> The darker ones look like Christmas decorations to me. I like them very much, just don't see the sheep.


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes---that's what I'm doing --- it will cook overnight...thankfully for my mandolin and hope I won't be crying non-stop while getting them ready.


If your eyes water from doing the onions, open your freezer and lean your head in for a few breaths of air. Your eyes should stop watering. I learned that when I worked at a professional kitchen. We would walk into the walk in freezer and come out ready to go again.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'll get back more into knitting when I get to the KAP. And since I know the house won't clean itself it will get a thorough cleaning when I return from KAP. Until then, if anyone objects they can be more than happy to clean for me. (Not that I expect that to happen).


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren said:


> Not long to go for you :-D :-D You will have to give Ringo extra parts and hugs to last him until you are home.


Just out of curiosity-what kind of extra parts should she give to Ringo? :!:


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> We flew less than a week after 9/11 the plane was about half full. My brother flew about the same time was shocked that they took his pen away from him.Then in first class they gave metal steak knives to the passengers. Strange logic for sure.


A friend flew with a baby immediately post 9/11 and she even had her baby bottles confiscated- fortunately only a short trip, no idea what they would have done for a long flight.


----------



## pacer

shelty lover said:


> Thanks for the welcome, pacer. I grew up in Massachusetts, but agree that Wisconsin is a beautiful state.
> 
> WI reminds me of New England. Northern WI has forests of pine, maple and oak like Maine, Vermont and New Hampshire. WI has the great lakes which (with a little imagination) can mimic the ocean and lakes of MA. The WI land is rolling and green in the southern regions as is southern New England. Another similarity is the predominance of cranberry bogs in central WI and southern New England.
> 
> Guess there is beauty to be found where ever we are planted.
> Just have to be open to it.
> 
> Enjoy the cooler weather. The maples in western WI are going to be fab if the rains and winds cooperate!!


I do love fall in Wisconsin. The maples are awesome. I have traveled through Vermont and New Hampshire a few times and find it just as lovely. I love Mt Washington in New Hampshire and love to view their web site. So many beautiful pictures posted there and the observer comments are so informing. Memories.....


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the colored medallions with bling added. I'm totally undecided as to whether I like them or not. At present I think I prefer the white or definitely the lighter colored. Sorry for taking up so much room with the pictures. Also added a rhinestone where the eye is.


In the photos I find it hard to see the details of the darker ones, don't think I would notice them if I didn't know what it was. But of course the details may show up better in real life than on a screen.


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> Just out of curiosity-what kind of extra parts should she give to Ringo? :!:


hahaha I can't believe I missed that  :XD:


----------



## pacer

jomacoy said:


> Many thanks Julie. All ways lurking, enjoying the photos, the conversations and keeping up with every ones lives. Keep all in my prayers too. Safe travels on your journey. Hope it turns out in the best way for you. Prayers and hugs for all. Jo


Wishing you a very blessed and happy birthday>


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> A friend flew with a baby immediately post 9/11 and she even had her baby bottles confiscated- fortunately only a short trip, no idea what they would have done for a long flight.


When I flew I had my metal 14 inch knitting needles with me, they didn't even bat an eye at them. But they took a crochet hook form the lady behind me. I found it very strange.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh -- thank you for that tip....they did make me cry. I made the first batch of onion marmalade with 8 cups of sliced onions and added in some craisins and apple cider. Let that cook down, then added some salt, pepper and parsley. I had some sparkling cranberry juice in the refrigerator so used that to dissolve the pectin and then cooked it until it was the right consistency. I ate some of it on a piece of rye bread with some Boursin cheese spred--it was so awesome. I'll serve some of it along with the pork roast I'm making tomorrow.

Tomorrow's batch will be with orange juice and cranberries. I'm also making some more spaghetti sauce and BBQ sauce tomorrow. I have only 1/2 bushel left so that will become chili base and maybe a hot sauce---we'll see. That will be the end of the tomatoes and then I'll move onto some apples. We're going to a Norwegian apple orchard near where DS and family live up near Madison, WI on the weekend after the KAP.



pacer said:


> If your eyes water from doing the onions, open your freezer and lean your head in for a few breaths of air. Your eyes should stop watering. I learned that when I worked at a professional kitchen. We would walk into the walk in freezer and come out ready to go again.


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren said:


> hahaha I can't believe I missed that  :XD:


I did a double take when I read that. I normally overlook the spell check funnies, but I could not resist on that one. Looking forward to seeing you next week.


----------



## kiwifrau

Oh! I knew it and yes I was afraid to look as to what page the Tea Party is up to. Groan! Page 53 and I'm catching up at page 36, oh well lots of reading............


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pacer said:


> If your eyes water from doing the onions, open your freezer and lean your head in for a few breaths of air. Your eyes should stop watering. I learned that when I worked at a professional kitchen. We would walk into the walk in freezer and come out ready to go again.


My onions (I only buy yellow as a rule) are always stored in refrig and I always cut out the root end first, otherwise I bawl a bunch.


----------



## pacer

I am super tired this evening, but thought I would try to catch up. I am correcting my own typing errors this evening just trying to write this note. 

Today was a special day as Matthew received a letter from a dog today. That does not usually happen. We really enjoyed the letter. Of course I had to read it to him because he cannot read or write cursive. He can sign his name in cursive and that is it. He is asking me to post a preview of the dragon drawing that he has been drawing. It will look different by the morning, but I will attempt to share this drawing with you. He says he knows a little bit about drawing. I might know a little bit about knitting too. This creature is one I would not like to encounter in real life. Love his creativity though.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> If you are giving it to me, it better not be pink or red or black. I just do not do those colors. Sometimes when I make things to sell-- because I know others like them, but not me. And my first GD was a very pink girl when young!


I usually make white or beige if it i a gift unless I know the persons favorite colour. My aunt would always buy me things in colours she liked, even if I didn't. I figured it was the gift that counted not the colour. My first grand daughter was all tomboy from birth, she would cry if we put anything girly on her.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Tell Matthew he knows more than just a little bit about drawing...the dragon is awesome! I just can not wait to meet Matthew. His "Aunt Gwen" is cheering him on!


pacer said:


> I am super tired this evening, but thought I would try to catch up. I am correcting my own typing errors this evening just trying to write this note.
> 
> Today was a special day as Matthew received a letter from a dog today. That does not usually happen. We really enjoyed the letter. Of course I had to read it to him because he cannot read or write cursive. He can sign his name in cursive and that is it. He is asking me to post a preview of the dragon drawing that he has been drawing. It will look different by the morning, but I will attempt to share this drawing with you. He says he knows a little bit about drawing. I might know a little bit about knitting too. This creature is one I would not like to encounter in real life. Love his creativity though.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pacer said:


> I am super tired this evening, but thought I would try to catch up. I am correcting my own typing errors this evening just trying to write this note.
> 
> Today was a special day as Matthew received a letter from a dog today. That does not usually happen. We really enjoyed the letter. Of course I had to read it to him because he cannot read or write cursive. He can sign his name in cursive and that is it. He is asking me to post a preview of the dragon drawing that he has been drawing. It will look different by the morning, but I will attempt to share this drawing with you. He says he knows a little bit about drawing. I might know a little bit about knitting too. This creature is one I would not like to encounter in real life. Love his creativity though.


Wow-- that is just awesome! Matthew, you are really talented and know MUCH more about drawing then I do. I could never do that.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> Seth and the dog in action was perfect-- could just see dog swinging that tongue over for a quick lick and Seth giggling away.


That is what was happening I was surprised I got a clear shot.


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> Tell Matthew he knows more than just a little bit about drawing...the dragon is awesome! I just can not wait to meet Matthew. His "Aunt Gwen" is cheering him on!


I keep telling him he is going to a family reunion. It will be good for him to know how much he is loved and valued. He has shared with me his general idea for the fruit bowl. Interesting idea and can't wait to see him do it.


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> I did a double take when I read that. I normally overlook the spell check funnies, but I could not resist on that one. Looking forward to seeing you next week.


I normally catch them before hand but my new phone likes to auto mistake more often than my old one. Looking forward to seeing you next week too. We are so excited.


----------



## kiwifrau

Gweniepooh said:


> One more brooch design on the comical side.


Now this one I love, great idea as a Christmas Gift for little girls, or Birthday's.
Oh I like your others as well, but this stands out more to me, lol!


----------



## jomacoy

Kansas g-ma said:


> Don't know you but that won't keep me from also wishing you a very happy b-day! Hope it is a good one. Come talk with us again! We all benefit from your prayers.


Thank you. I may pop in from time to time. The prayers are continual. (spell ?) As I read along there are prayers, laughs and tears as well. So love hearing how everyone is doing and their pictures of far away places as well as their pictures of home. Hope your day has been good!


----------



## kiwifrau

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I once went for a day's shopping in London and halfway through the afternoon, I glanced down at my feet and realised that I was wearing odd shoes! Both black, same heel height, but definitely not a pair. There was another time when I was interviewing candidates for a job in the library. The lady we were seeing looked down for a moment and said, "Oh, my God, I've got odd shoes on!" - she had! Both were the same style, but one was brown and one was blue! She still got the job! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

Just checking in to try to stay caught up. I hope everyone is doing well and having fun with your creativity. I know that Gwen is!

Matthew's drawing is wonderful. It is so nice that he loves to draw.


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> I am super tired this evening, but thought I would try to catch up. I am correcting my own typing errors this evening just trying to write this note.
> 
> Today was a special day as Matthew received a letter from a dog today. That does not usually happen. We really enjoyed the letter. Of course I had to read it to him because he cannot read or write cursive. He can sign his name in cursive and that is it. He is asking me to post a preview of the dragon drawing that he has been drawing. It will look different by the morning, but I will attempt to share this drawing with you. He says he knows a little bit about drawing. I might know a little bit about knitting too. This creature is one I would not like to encounter in real life. Love his creativity though.


What a brilliant job Mathew :thumbup: :thumbup: very well done.


----------



## jomacoy

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns.


Thank you KateB. Thank you for the recipes and for helping Sam in his time of need. Glad you had a good time at the spa!


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Just out of curiosity-what kind of extra parts should she give to Ringo? :!:


 :XD: :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## jomacoy

pacer said:


> Wishing you a very blessed and happy birthday>


Thank you Pacer.


----------



## kiwifrau

pacer said:


> I am super tired this evening, but thought I would try to catch up. I am correcting my own typing errors this evening just trying to write this note.
> 
> Today was a special day as Matthew received a letter from a dog today. That does not usually happen. We really enjoyed the letter. Of course I had to read it to him because he cannot read or write cursive. He can sign his name in cursive and that is it. He is asking me to post a preview of the dragon drawing that he has been drawing. It will look different by the morning, but I will attempt to share this drawing with you. He says he knows a little bit about drawing. I might know a little bit about knitting too. This creature is one I would not like to encounter in real life. Love his creativity though.


Mathew, this is brilliant. Enjoy your time at KAP.


----------



## kiwifrau

Had caught up and thought its time to make a batch of Chocolate (raw) peanut cookies. 

NZ Recipe from my Grandmother's 1915 cook book. All in her hand writing. What a treasure!

Anyway, had the butter at room temperature etc., etc., then thought oh! oh! Baking Powder, how old is this?????
Did a test by adding 1 raised teaspoon into 1/2 cup of hot water and NO Bubbles! Drats, this means its too old to use. Guess I will be adding this to my list for tomorrows shopping.

Question for Kiwi's and Aussies!!!

Trying to find a recipe for Coconut Ice. Have found several, some use Condense Milk others don't. I can't remember if my Mother used Condensed Milk or not. Any suggestions........
Thanks.


----------



## martina

Great dragon you have drawn there Matthew.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sure hope the PT helps Sassafrass. I always enjoy heat more than ice myself too but know they both have their place. Brrrrr.

Got a message that my one brother, have 4 of them, is in the hospital with pneumonia and allergy. Apparently he is allergic to cleaning products and he had been cleaning. His larynx was closing up and he was taken to Emergency and put on a ventilator. One of my sisters called him and will go in to see him tomorrow. She said he sounded good now. Apparently he was in for 3 days in ICU before we knew. He has been a loner sad to say, but just so glad to hear he is doing better. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I especially loved the expression on her face at the end! :thumbup:


Yes, just perfect.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Kept forgetting to say  HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOMACOY Sorry it is late but hope the day has be delightful for you!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> I have green and yellow in my skin tone too--but makes it so I can't wear bright golds, purples, etc. I get more compliments when I wear reds (with orange undertones) greens, teal, turquoise, etc. I think my work wardrobe consisted of black, gray, navy blue, dark green, brown and tans...to say I was conservative is an understatement. I'm trying to add some brighter colors to my casual wardrobe little by little.
> 
> I know we have a lot of purple lovers in this crowd and I like it too---just not for me to wear next to my face. For the fancy sheep doilies, I think any color would be great. I've been going through some home decor magazines since we'll be needing to update/renovate our living room and family rooms in the next couple of years. I think I want a combination of gray with turquoise and bright green for the downstairs...really am liking the pop of color. Have no ideas for the living room yet---just not the peach/pink/sage that it is now. The rooms haven't been done in over 10 years so in need of a fresh look. I think I want to put a gray slate floor on top of the cement subfloor and get rid of the carpet and opt for area rugs instead. It's a long way off though--first comes the new landscaping for the front yard and Roth IRA's for each of us...DH plans to work only a couple more years so we have to do it while it's still allowed.


I would like to get rid of my carpets also. Just feel so much better when it is a floor I can scrub. Area rugs serve the purpose if they are secured down somehow so one doesn't trip. Exciting for you to think of redoing your place. A new paint job makes it like new. I have cream walls in kitchen and family room, deep burgundy in dining room, and green in living room. I love the burgundy. Haven't painted here, it was all like this when we moved in, so walls really do need some painting. Been 12 years and the cream walls show it in spots.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Sure hope the PT helps Sassafrass. I always enjoy heat more than ice myself too but know they both have their place. Brrrrr.
> 
> Got a message that my one brother, have 4 of them, is in the hospital with pneumonia and allergy. Apparently he is allergic to cleaning products and he had been cleaning. His larynx was closing up and he was taken to Emergency and put on a ventilator. One of my sisters called him and will go in to see him tomorrow. She said he sounded good now. Apparently he was in for 3 days in ICU before we knew. He has been a loner sad to say, but just so glad to hear he is doing better. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


OH my goodness that is really bad. Allergies to cleaning products not good at all. I know from experience.
Seinding extra HUGS and healing to your family.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> If your eyes water from doing the onions, open your freezer and lean your head in for a few breaths of air. Your eyes should stop watering. I learned that when I worked at a professional kitchen. We would walk into the walk in freezer and come out ready to go again.


Ooooh, good tip.

Speaking of good tips. Heard from Miss Tess and it is very difficult for her to type but she does hope to return when she is better. She had lots of good tips too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren wrote:
Not long to go for you You will have to give Ringo extra parts and hugs to last him until you are home.



pacer said:


> Just out of curiosity-what kind of extra parts should she give to Ringo? :!:


I was thinking she meant parts of an animal, like pigs ears, but now you have me laughing as I don't think she meant that at all. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> I would like to get rid of my carpets also. Just feel so much better when it is a floor I can scrub. Area rugs serve the purpose if they are secured down somehow so one doesn't trip. Exciting for you to think of redoing your place. A new paint job makes it like new. I have cream walls in kitchen and family room, deep burgundy in dining room, and green in living room. I love the burgundy. Haven't painted here, it was all like this when we moved in, so walls really do need some painting. Been 12 years and the cream walls show it in spots.


I got rid of all the carpets here, so much more pleasant. I do need to get a couple area rugs for the winter months and to absorb some of the noise. the whole hour feels cleaner now without carpet.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I hardly recognized Seth with his new hair cut. He looks so much older. Still our sweet little Seth though. Gotta Love him. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Matthew, you sure are quite the artist. Another great one. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

jomacoy said:


> Thank you. I may pop in from time to time. The prayers are continual. (spell ?) As I read along there are prayers, laughs and tears as well. So love hearing how everyone is doing and their pictures of far away places as well as their pictures of home. Hope your day has been good!


Happy Birthday and hope it was a very special day for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

kiwifrau said:


> Had caught up and thought its time to make a batch of Chocolate (raw) peanut cookies.
> 
> NZ Recipe from my Grandmother's 1915 cook book. All in her hand writing. What a treasure!
> 
> Anyway, had the butter at room temperature etc., etc., then thought oh! oh! Baking Powder, how old is this?????
> Did a test by adding 1 raised teaspoon into 1/2 cup of hot water and NO Bubbles! Drats, this means its too old to use. Guess I will be adding this to my list for tomorrows shopping.
> 
> Question for Kiwi's and Aussies!!!
> 
> Trying to find a recipe for Coconut Ice. Have found several, some use Condense Milk others don't. I can't remember if my Mother used Condensed Milk or not. Any suggestions........
> Thanks.


Oooh, another good test. You could also try adding it to vinegar. You might really know it was dead if no bubbles then.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jomacoy said:


> Thank you. I may pop in from time to time. The prayers are continual. (spell ?) As I read along there are prayers, laughs and tears as well. So love hearing how everyone is doing and their pictures of far away places as well as their pictures of home. Hope your day has been good!


If you come regularly, you will get acquainted with kids/grandkids/family and find this group really closes around anyone who is having any difficulty. Encouraging words, prayers, suggestions, etc. And you will see the most amazing pictures from all over the world. Plus great knitting help, etc.

Had to edit, totally forgot to tell you I had nice day and evening. Pot luck at Sr Center plus exercise class, then gave 2 groups the update on Medicare drug plans. That always makes my day when I can help someone.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> OH my goodness that is really bad. Allergies to cleaning products not good at all. I know from experience.
> Seinding extra HUGS and healing to your family.


Thank you and so sorry that you know this from experience.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I want to thank everyone for your prayers and loving thoughts about my cousin. I will call my aunt tomorrow but I don't think she has heard any more. I'm praying that he is not in any pain as this seems to be dragging on.


----------



## kiwifrau

Cashmeregma said:


> Oooh, another good test. You could also try adding it to vinegar. You might really know it was dead if no bubbles then.


Just tried the vinegar and it bubbled.............

Too late now to bake, but still going to buy a new can tomorrow, as what I have is old and I mean really old, ha!

Also wondered if the vinegar makes it bubble because of the acid. Not sure, but not going to chance it.

Thanks anyway was a good way to double check.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> NanaCaren wrote:
> Not long to go for you You will have to give Ringo extra parts and hugs to last him until you are home.
> 
> I was thinking she meant parts of an animal, like pigs ears, but now you have me laughing as I don't think she meant that at all. :XD: :XD: :XD:


I did mean pats on the head  But pigs ears would work too. :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Daralene, so sorry your brother is sick, hope he recovers quickly.

Jomacoy, sorry I didn't wish you happy birthday earlier.

Gwen, great pins, I think I like the white one best.

We had another beautiful day here. I got lots more cleaning up in the garden, tilled around the fruit trees .
This spring I bought like a tent for over my broccoli & cabbage, I think it has already paid for itself, I picked more cabbages today & another pail of broccoli, all without bugs. I am so impressed.
Tomorrow I'm going to get my eyes checked, when I phoned for the appointment I discovered it's been 3 yrs, I thought only 2, no wonder I've been thinking they were getting worst.
We got one field finish this afternoon so spend an hour giving ride to get all the equipment moved good thing he didn't needle in the morning.
I have just cast this on. Don't know if I will give it away for Christmas or keep it for me, will decide when done.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hugo-3


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you and so sorry that you know this from experience.


One of those things life throws at you. Michael is allergic to the cleaning products at the school. I am sure he is not the only one, they did change to new products. He is not as bad but the cost of ones he isn't allergic to is a bit pricey for the school. 
Better get to sleep long day tomorrow, Seth and I are making roasted veggies and vegetarian chili. He said it is so aunt Chrissy can have it. 
Here is Seth out helping the big boss with the barn.

Good night to one and all. May your dreams be sweet and you wake rested and ready for the new day.


----------



## pammie1234

Cashmeregma said:


> Happy Birthday and hope it was a very special day for you.


Happy Birthday from me as well. Sure hope to see you at the tea party more often!


----------



## pammie1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, so sorry your brother is sick, hope he recovers quickly.
> 
> Jomacoy, sorry I didn't wish you happy birthday earlier.
> 
> Gwen, great pins, I think I like the white one best.
> 
> We had another beautiful day here. I got lots more cleaning up in the garden, tilled around the fruit trees .
> This spring I bought like a tent for over my broccoli & cabbage, I think it has already paid for itself, I picked more cabbages today & another pail of broccoli, all without bugs. I am so impressed.
> Tomorrow I'm going to get my eyes checked, when I phoned for the appointment I discovered it's been 3 yrs, I thought only 2, no wonder I've been thinking they were getting worst.
> We got one field finish this afternoon so spend an hour giving ride to get all the equipment moved good thing he didn't needle in the morning.
> I have just cast this on. Don't know if I will give it away for Christmas or keep it for me, will decide when done.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hugo-3


I like the poncho a lot, but I am anxious to hear how tight the turtleneck is. I don't like things on my neck that are tight.


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> I like the poncho a lot, but I am anxious to hear how tight the turtleneck is. I don't like things on my neck that are tight.


I don't like tight around the neck either, I would knit straight for a bit before joining in the round. then add buttons or snaps, that way it can be left open or buttoned on chillier days.


----------



## pammie1234

Cashmeregma said:


> Sure hope the PT helps Sassafrass. I always enjoy heat more than ice myself too but know they both have their place. Brrrrr.
> 
> Got a message that my one brother, have 4 of them, is in the hospital with pneumonia and allergy. Apparently he is allergic to cleaning products and he had been cleaning. His larynx was closing up and he was taken to Emergency and put on a ventilator. One of my sisters called him and will go in to see him tomorrow. She said he sounded good now. Apparently he was in for 3 days in ICU before we knew. He has been a loner sad to say, but just so glad to hear he is doing better. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


So sorry about your brother. I cannot imagine how scary it must be to have your throat close up and not be able to breathe. I am glad that he is being taken care of and out of ICU.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kansas GMa....I feel the same way when I've helped someone in with their Medicare and/or Medicaid. I used to volunteer at our Township Office until Life got in the way...I'm looking to go back after the holidays; I have missed it.



Kansas g-ma said:


> If you come regularly, you will get acquainted with kids/grandkids/family and find this group really closes around anyone who is having any difficulty. Encouraging words, prayers, suggestions, etc. And you will see the most amazing pictures from all over the world. Plus great knitting help, etc.
> 
> Had to edit, totally forgot to tell you I had nice day and evening. Pot luck at Sr Center plus exercise class, then gave 2 groups the update on Medicare drug plans. That always makes my day when I can help someone.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well BOTH of you ladies can make sure I've made the right choices....LOL I absolutely am a DUNCE when it comes to dealing with insurance and just hate having to mess with it and I'll be on medicare and a medicare advantage program starting Dec. 1. Don't know whether to rejoice or be sad....LOL


RookieRetiree said:


> Kansas GMa....I feel the same way when I've helped someone in with their Medicare and/or Medicaid. I used to volunteer at our Township Office until Life got in the way...I'm looking to go back after the holidays; I have missed it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Well BOTH of you ladies can make sure I've made the right choices....LOL I absolutely am a DUNCE when it comes to dealing with insurance and just hate having to mess with it and I'll be on medicare and a medicare advantage program starting Dec. 1. Don't know whether to rejoice or be sad....LOL


Not familiar with any state but Kansas, but generally Advantage plans aren't too good if the person has health issues. The patient has to pay 20% co-pay on almost any issue/procedure/etc and that can add up really fast. Regular Medicare allows you to have a "supplement" insurance (can't on adv plans) that takes care of the 20% plus more. Yeah, costs $ but well worth it in my view. And I seldom have health issues so far.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well folks I'm pretty beat tonight. Think I'll cal lit a day. Peace, hugs, and prayers for everyone. {{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}} Good night. ZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## sassafras123

Kansasgma, what exercise class do you take. I'll bet the people really appreciate your help. I'm like Gwen, a dunce with the paperwork.
Daralene, I can get cold in a heartbeat and can have ice cold hands and feet even indoors. I think it's our FM that mucles feel softer and better with heat. Next PT socks, shoes and a sweater! I had short sleeve shirt and sandals this time. Will even bring a fleece throw just to be sure. I REALLY dislike cold.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> I don't like tight around the neck either, I would knit straight for a bit before joining in the round. then add buttons or snaps, that way it can be left open or buttoned on chillier days.


I guess I should have thought of that before I got started :roll: That's a great idea.

Caren your barn is sure looking good, very fancy.


----------



## Wombatnomore

darowil said:


> And welcome to theTea party Wombat. Now that you've found us you need to visit again.
> And Melbourne on beautiful weather for us as well, Only one season as well (Melbourne is notorious for its weather and is said to have seasons in a day). Tomorrow sounds as good as well.


Thank you, and I would be delighted! 26C today - very warm. Apparently everyone has headed for the beach - good for them.


----------



## Wombatnomore

TNS said:


> Well, I hope you will join us at the Tea Party as often as you can as its a great mix of caring and usually jolly people. We just love being told what's happening in everyone's lives - but only if they wish to tell! As a young child I thought wombats were some sort of imaginary animal, like a teddy bear, so yours fits the bill. (Even if it's a pic of someone else's)


Thank you TNS. Reading through, it's such a great place and well done to everyone for making it so.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice to meet you Wombatnomore! How wonder that you two got to meet. I hope you will join us more and let us know what you are working on.


Thank you so much! I'd very much like to immerse myself among you all. You all come highly recommended by darowil. :-D


----------



## Wombatnomore

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute! I'm glad you & Margaret had a good visit.
> Nice to see new folks here.


Thank you!


----------



## Wombatnomore

jknappva said:


> So fun to meet online friends in person!! I hope you'll decide to be a regular at the Tea Party!
> Junek


Thank you! It's such a friendly place as darowil said it would be. Makes me feel happy.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> I think the promotional was because it was the day the new iPhone became available. Like I said no way would I or could I spend that much on a phone.


It's all in the timing.


----------



## busyworkerbee

pammie1234 said:


> I didn't understand the German, but clearly got the message! Love it!


Me too, man was that an expensive cutting board.


----------



## busyworkerbee

NanaCaren said:


> When I flew I had my metal 14 inch knitting needles with me, they didn't even bat an eye at them. But they took a crochet hook form the lady behind me. I found it very strange.


Honestly, 14 inch metal straight needles are more dangerous that a crochet hook, whatever the size.


----------



## Lurker 2

I just noticed that HandyFamily (Kati) from Bulgaria has her Birthday today. 
Wishing you all the very best for this anniversary,
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## busyworkerbee

pacer said:


> He is asking me to post a preview of the dragon drawing that he has been drawing. It will look different by the morning, but I will attempt to share this drawing with you. He says he knows a little bit about drawing. I might know a little bit about knitting too. This creature is one I would not like to encounter in real life. Love his creativity though.


Tell Matthew that the dragon is really well done. I love dragons that do not look like winged serpants.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Cashmeregma said:


> Sure hope the PT helps Sassafrass. I always enjoy heat more than ice myself too but know they both have their place. Brrrrr.
> 
> Got a message that my one brother, have 4 of them, is in the hospital with pneumonia and allergy. Apparently he is allergic to cleaning products and he had been cleaning. His larynx was closing up and he was taken to Emergency and put on a ventilator. One of my sisters called him and will go in to see him tomorrow. She said he sounded good now. Apparently he was in for 3 days in ICU before we knew. He has been a loner sad to say, but just so glad to hear he is doing better. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Know how that feels, I am usually the last to be informed when something happens, such as my brother spending time in hospital sorting out vertigo issues that have arisen since his bad sting.


----------



## busyworkerbee

NanaCaren said:


> OH my goodness that is really bad. Allergies to cleaning products not good at all. I know from experience.
> Seinding extra HUGS and healing to your family.


I think I will add now that I am also allergic to commercial cleaning products and have gone as non chemical as I can, only using bleach sparingly in the loos.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Well, as I seem to be on here alone, I will be back later.


----------



## KateB

pacer said:


> If your eyes water from doing the onions, open your freezer and lean your head in for a few breaths of air. Your eyes should stop watering. I learned that when I worked at a professional kitchen. We would walk into the walk in freezer and come out ready to go again.


Or you can do as I did at 15 years old...I wore my brother's swimming mask ( kind of like something you would wear scuba diving, minus the tube) and it worked a treat. Just remember you're wearing it before you answer the door...ask me how I know...  :lol:
I have heard that if you don't cut into the root until the last cut, that works.


----------



## KateB

Happy Birthday Kati ! (Handifamily)


----------



## Kathleendoris

Happy Birthday, Kati, from me, too! Are you doing anything special to celebrate?


----------



## RookieRetiree

If you have a good Medicare Advantage Plan which includes your main doctors, you've probably found the answer. This is a complete plan that handles everything that being in Traditional Medicare, Medicare D Prescription Plan and a Medi-Gap (Medicare Supplement) Plan would provide. The website, Medicare.gov, is a very good resource to find the right plan for your needs based on the prescriptions you take...not all plans are created equal.



Gweniepooh said:


> Well BOTH of you ladies can make sure I've made the right choices....LOL I absolutely am a DUNCE when it comes to dealing with insurance and just hate having to mess with it and I'll be on medicare and a medicare advantage program starting Dec. 1. Don't know whether to rejoice or be sad....LOL


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> Nuts/round the bend/crazy :shock:
> 
> Found this on Wikipedia : "Doolally", originally "doolally tap", meaning to 'lose one′s mind', derived from the boredom felt at the Deolali British Army transit camp. 'Tap' may be derived from the Sanskrit word 'tapa' meaning 'heat' or 'fever'.


Love to exchange local words and sayings! I already knew 'doolally' but learnt a lot of lowlands Scots (since forgotten) when a student in Glasgow. So many terms just can't be expressed in a single regular english word! Eg, glaykit (no idea how you spell this😳) for a vacant, away with the fairies type appearance, 'blether' (meaningless or longwinded chat) ' haivering' talking nonsense. Of course you may have better translations of these! And of course I had to learn that 'messages' are groceries, as in local kids asking if they could 'go the messages for you'

Happy Birthday Kati😄😄😄

Love all the sheep Gwen. Is it possible to use a different colour for the background lace on the medallion or is this too time consuming? Otherwise I like all of them 'as is'

Julie, hope you find accomodation and transport easily when in Aus. Thinking of you and Shirley & Pat and Darowil all travelling and wish you all well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I see where we differ -- in some states (FL) patients can get Advantage Plans for no premium or even get a small payment for being in an Advantage Plan (FL). Best to go out to Medicare.gov and run the information through the calculator and look at the cost numbers. It depends on how strong the underlying doctor/hospital networks are for the plans.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Not familiar with any state but Kansas, but generally Advantage plans aren't too good if the person has health issues. The patient has to pay 20% co-pay on almost any issue/procedure/etc and that can add up really fast. Regular Medicare allows you to have a "supplement" insurance (can't on adv plans) that takes care of the 20% plus more. Yeah, costs $ but well worth it in my view. And I seldom have health issues so far.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Caren - lovely photos of Seth; he's losing the "toddler" look...but still a doll. Love the barn progress -- love that style. The Punkin Chunkin launcher is looking very good!

Wombat: Welcome; glad you are able to join us.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Absolutely -- Happy Birthday, Joymacoy!! Hope it was a great one.



Gweniepooh said:


> Kept forgetting to say  HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOMACOY Sorry it is late but hope the day has be delightful for you!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pacer - let Matthew know that I love his work in the dragon drawing!


----------



## darowil

Wombatnomore said:


> Thank you, and I would be delighted! 26C today - very warm. Apparently everyone has headed for the beach - good for them.


Melbourne really is turning on lovely weather- just for me I'm sure! Went to the Queen Vic markets today, didn't get much (some earrings and a bag to hang my phone round me neck). 
Bendigo tomorrow via Geelong.


----------



## TNS

U


pacer said:


> I am super tired this evening, but thought I would try to catch up. I am correcting my own typing errors this evening just trying to write this note.
> 
> Today was a special day as Matthew received a letter from a dog today. That does not usually happen. We really enjoyed the letter. Of course I had to read it to him because he cannot read or write cursive. He can sign his name in cursive and that is it. He is asking me to post a preview of the dragon drawing that he has been drawing. It will look different by the morning, but I will attempt to share this drawing with you. He says he knows a little bit about drawing. I might know a little bit about knitting too. This creature is one I would not like to encounter in real life. Love his creativity though.


Wonderful and rather scary dragon, Matthew! What's all this about a very special letter from a dog??


----------



## TNS

jomacoy said:


> Thank you. I may pop in from time to time. The prayers are continual. (spell ?) As I read along there are prayers, laughs and tears as well. So love hearing how everyone is doing and their pictures of far away places as well as their pictures of home. Hope your day has been good!


Totally agree, and hope you've had a good day too.


----------



## darowil

Happy Birthday Kati.


----------



## Wombatnomore

darowil said:


> Melbourne really is turning on lovely weather- just for me I'm sure! Went to the Queen Vic markets today, didn't get much (some earrings and a bag to hang my phone round me neck).
> Bendigo tomorrow via Geelong.


I'm jealous you'll be going to the Bendigo Knitting Mills. :hunf:

I was telling you about the shawl I'm knitting, the one I've pulled out a thousand times? Well, had to pull out about 6 inches again today! :evil: :-D


----------



## TNS

Jomacoy, missed the fact it's your birthday, so Happy Birthday wishes from the Channel Islands too.


----------



## TNS

busyworkerbee said:


> Me too, man was that an expensive cutting board.


Wonder if the Apple guarantee still applies after dishwashing your iPad? Reminds me of the cartoon someone posted of persuading Dad to get up to date by reading his paper on sons ipad, then him saying it was no use as it broke when he used it to swat flies... :XD:


----------



## darowil

Wombatnomore said:


> I'm jealous you'll be going to the Bendigo Knitting Mills. :hunf:
> 
> I was telling you about the shawl I'm knitting, the one I've pulled out a thousand times? Well, had to pull out about 6 inches again today! :evil: :-D


Maybe you need to put a pattern in it and it might co-operate! But a pattern won't show of course.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> ...
> Julie, hope you find accomodation and transport easily when in Aus. Thinking of you and Shirley & Pat and Darowil all travelling and wish you all well.


So do I! 
It will be good when we hear more from the travellers- tomorrow Margaret is due to meet Cathy and Serena.
I hope Shirley and Pat have not encountered snow.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, although there is a definite autumn chill in the air in the mornings now.

Had a busy day yesterday sorting out poppies and bunting for the WI but it is all left in capable hands while I am away.

Seriously beginning to think about what clothes I need to pack. It looks like it will be still quite warm when we hit Indiana next week but by the time we reach Nova Scotia in mid October it will be much cooler! And of course I must leave room for all the yarn I am going to bring back, not forgetting the three alpacas. 

Welcome to all the newbies here, so lovely to see you.

Matthew, your dragon is fantastic, so looking forward to meeting you.

Today I am going to make some passatapomodori with my tomatoes, go for a swim and then pick up Little Madam from school.

Photos for Tuesday.....


----------



## PurpleFi

Forgot to say, this time next week Londy and I will be at the airiport! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore

darowil said:


> Maybe you need to put a pattern in it and it might co-operate! But a pattern won't show of course.


I actually did originally start with a simple yarn over type of pattern but that was worse!

On the strength of your visiting Bendigo Woollen Mills, I visited the web site simply to sigh and moan and then the next thing I know I've ordered yarn to make dress/jumper!

I forgot to tell you I had another WIP, the same dress/jumper!

Thank you for your inspiration and I hope you have a wonderful time at the 'Mills' and visiting with the other KPers!


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from an over cast Great Bend where it is currently 7c/45f at 7:11. A lovely crisp autumn morning. 

Today's coffee and the sky just before the sun came up. 

Healing energy going out to those in need. 
(((((((((((((((GROUP HUGS))))))))))))))


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm interested in seeing the Anzac Girls show. I've watched Midwives and Bomb Girls love the series. there was one other but can't think of the name of it at present.


See if you can have a look at Larkrise to Candleford. Loved it.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: BTW we have horrible weather today- and the forecast for Wednesday next week is not brilliant- snow on the high country, in the middle of the Island- hope it is a bit better by the time you all get here!


And we have just had two days 23c and sunny, no wind. And of course tomorrow is now forecast to be cooler, rain and storms. Just in time for Darrowil to be here. I was hoping we could sit outside and chat.... oh well.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an over cast Great Bend where it is currently 7c/45f at 7:11. A lovely crisp autumn morning.
> 
> Today's coffee and the sky just before the sun came up.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need.
> (((((((((((((((GROUP HUGS))))))))))))))


Morning Caren and thanks for the coffee. See you next week xxxxx


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although there is a definite autumn chill in the air in the mornings now.
> 
> Had a busy day yesterday sorting out poppies and bunting for the WI but it is all left in capable hands while I am away.
> 
> Seriously beginning to think about what clothes I need to pack. It looks like it will be still quite warm when we hit Indiana next week but by the time we reach Nova Scotia in mid October it will be much cooler! And of course I must leave room for all the yarn I am going to bring back, not forgetting the three alpacas.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies here, so lovely to see you.
> 
> Matthew, your dragon is fantastic, so looking forward to meeting you.
> 
> Today I am going to make some passatapomodori with my tomatoes, go for a swim and then pick up Little Madam from school.
> 
> Photos for Tuesday.....


Good morning Purple. Lovely photos as always. I have tomatoes on the vine still despite the frost they somehow didn't get touched.

Packing is rather tricky when it is getting colder while you are on holiday. Layers work rather well I find. Not long before you will be on your way.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Caren and thanks for the coffee. See you next week xxxxx


Good morning Josephine you are welcome for the coffee. Counting the days we are very excited to be finally meeting you after being over there twice and not meeting.


----------



## NanaCaren

busyworkerbee said:


> Honestly, 14 inch metal straight needles are more dangerous that a crochet hook, whatever the size.


I thought so too, I wasn't the only one allowed on with rather long knitting needles.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I just noticed that HandyFamily (Kati) from Bulgaria has her Birthday today.
> Wishing you all the very best for this anniversary,
> Happy Birthday to you!


 Adding my birthday wishes too


----------



## NanaCaren

busyworkerbee said:


> I think I will add now that I am also allergic to commercial cleaning products and have gone as non chemical as I can, only using bleach sparingly in the loos.


I grew up with mostly non chemical cleaner and have used them for my own house. Bleach is not kind to me at all but here are times I have to use it.


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 39. I had better go to bed I think.


----------



## Cashmeregma

kiwifrau said:


> Just tried the vinegar and it bubbled.............
> 
> Too late now to bake, but still going to buy a new can tomorrow, as what I have is old and I mean really old, ha!
> 
> Also wondered if the vinegar makes it bubble because of the acid. Not sure, but not going to chance it.
> 
> Thanks anyway was a good way to double check.


I'm sure it's the acid. Nice to know if there's any life in there for other uses, but for baking, I like your tip with the water.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I did mean pats on the head  But pigs ears would work too. :lol:


Oh, I get it...pats on the head. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## scotslass

Lovely recipes Kate
Sorry to hear about your arm Sam, wish you a speedy recovery.
I haven't been on here for so long, that I forgot my password lol
Today I turn 50 and I am making wonderful changes in my life. 
One is trying not to be such a workaholic, but that is hard when I have a college student. 
I hope everyone is well as we start the fall season. Due for scattered showers and 75 today. Two days ago it was 90... I'm a fan of cooler weather 
have a great day everyone, time for me to get ready for work:-( this is day 8
Looking forward to Thursday, a day off ... wahooooo


----------



## NanaCaren

This is seriously one of the funniest things I have heard. I know a lot of people that work at call centers and they do get calls this silly from time to time.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152392535468181


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, so sorry your brother is sick, hope he recovers quickly.
> 
> Jomacoy, sorry I didn't wish you happy birthday earlier.
> 
> Gwen, great pins, I think I like the white one best.
> 
> We had another beautiful day here. I got lots more cleaning up in the garden, tilled around the fruit trees .
> This spring I bought like a tent for over my broccoli & cabbage, I think it has already paid for itself, I picked more cabbages today & another pail of broccoli, all without bugs. I am so impressed.
> Tomorrow I'm going to get my eyes checked, when I phoned for the appointment I discovered it's been 3 yrs, I thought only 2, no wonder I've been thinking they were getting worst.
> We got one field finish this afternoon so spend an hour giving ride to get all the equipment moved good thing he didn't needle in the morning.
> I have just cast this on. Don't know if I will give it away for Christmas or keep it for me, will decide when done.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hugo-3


Thank you.

Love the idea of the tent for the broccoli & cabbage. Never thought of that but how lovely with no bugs and perhaps protection from frost. Such a busy time on the farm, but it sure is an important job. It is a family affair though for sure. You and your DH are really a team. Wish I had the equipment to till around the trees too, but not sure how my back would do. That poncho is lovely. What color will it be? Hard decision with Christmas coming up as to keep or give away. Keep us posted.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm sure it's the acid. Nice to know if there's any life in there for other uses, but for baking, I like your tip with the water.


It would be the acid. Baking powder is made of baking soda and cream of tarter. Don't remember the exact amounts off hand but have made my own many times over the years.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> One of those things life throws at you. Michael is allergic to the cleaning products at the school. I am sure he is not the only one, they did change to new products. He is not as bad but the cost of ones he isn't allergic to is a bit pricey for the school.
> Better get to sleep long day tomorrow, Seth and I are making roasted veggies and vegetarian chili. He said it is so aunt Chrissy can have it.
> Here is Seth out helping the big boss with the barn.
> 
> Good night to one and all. May your dreams be sweet and you wake rested and ready for the new day.


That is too bad the school can't afford the cleaners that he isn't allergic to. I used to have a problem when I volunteered in the NICU with a cough shortly after I would arrive and we weren't supposed to be in there with a cold. A nurse told me she had the same problem and it was the strong cleaning products they use in there. I didn't have a noticeable allergy reaction though with breathing, just the cough.

How cute is that picture and I think that is Punkin Chunkin in the forefront?? Seth sounds like such a caring and loving little person with thinking of Chrissy and helping out the barn boss. So sweet. That barn is looking so great!


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> It would be the acid. Baking powder is made of baking soda and cream of tarter. Don't remember the exact amounts off hand but have made my own many times over the years.


When we moved to Germany and had our little apartment, I didn't realize the pipe someone put in under the sink was plastic. I used vinegar, hot water, and baking soda to unclog it and popped the pipe right off to was so strong. :shock: No more clog. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> I like the poncho a lot, but I am anxious to hear how tight the turtleneck is. I don't like things on my neck that are tight.


You could put an opening in the front and have it be a beautiful collar, down in the front and high in back.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I don't like tight around the neck either, I would knit straight for a bit before joining in the round. then add buttons or snaps, that way it can be left open or buttoned on chillier days.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Well BOTH of you ladies can make sure I've made the right choices....LOL I absolutely am a DUNCE when it comes to dealing with insurance and just hate having to mess with it and I'll be on medicare and a medicare advantage program starting Dec. 1. Don't know whether to rejoice or be sad....LOL


I know exactly what you mean. There I was some years back with a pile of literature up to my nose and not understanding a bit of it. I've even gone to two meetings and understand a little now but not sure I've made the right choices. I guess when DH retires I will have a chance to get on medicare. Sis says I made a mistake not getting on it but I thought if I had regular insurance that I was saving money so others could have the help that didn't have regular insurance. I think there are two parts and I should have accepted the first part even if holding off on the second. Oh well. By the way Gwen, my sister said what she did because she had people on Medicare who were getting the cold-laser treatments and that helped with paying. I know you were interested. Sis is in Ohio and I see Kansas g-ma said states might be different.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Not familiar with any state but Kansas, but generally Advantage plans aren't too good if the person has health issues. The patient has to pay 20% co-pay on almost any issue/procedure/etc and that can add up really fast. Regular Medicare allows you to have a "supplement" insurance (can't on adv plans) that takes care of the 20% plus more. Yeah, costs $ but well worth it in my view. And I seldom have health issues so far.


Wow, good to know.


----------



## Normaedern

Pacer, Matthew's picture is wonderful, An awesomr creature indeed.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Welcome to my world of tomato bottling---I had to look it up and it doesn't sound nearly as exciting when we know it as tomato sauce. I have about 60 cups of cut up tomatoes cooking away in two large pots - both batches will be spaghetti sauce - starts with tomato sauce and then added peppers, onions, garlic, celery, and spices.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although there is a definite autumn chill in the air in the mornings now.
> 
> Had a busy day yesterday sorting out poppies and bunting for the WI but it is all left in capable hands while I am away.
> 
> Seriously beginning to think about what clothes I need to pack. It looks like it will be still quite warm when we hit Indiana next week but by the time we reach Nova Scotia in mid October it will be much cooler! And of course I must leave room for all the yarn I am going to bring back, not forgetting the three alpacas.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies here, so lovely to see you.
> 
> Matthew, your dragon is fantastic, so looking forward to meeting you.
> 
> Today I am going to make some passatapomodori with my tomatoes, go for a swim and then pick up Little Madam from school.
> 
> Photos for Tuesday.....


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> This is seriously one of the funniest things I have heard. I know a lot of people that work at call centers and they do get calls this silly from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152392535468181
> 
> 
> 
> Really funny Caren. Thanks for the coffee and morning laugh. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yes, you could have gone on to Part A of Traditional Medicare (it's free-no extra premium to cover in-patient service) - but it's only for effective date reasons...any inpatient medical services you would receive in the interim would go against your active medical coverage anyway. Besides, if you go directly into a Medicare Advantage Plan where all Medicare services are bundled under one plan/cover (No having to make sure you have A, B, C, D + a supplement) that date for Traditional Medicare is a moot point. Traditional Medicare is the same for everyone on it (national policy), but the Medicare Advantage Plans are managed by Health Insurance Companies and must follow each State's Insurance Laws so those can be vastly different from state to state. States with a lot of retirees (FL, AZ, CA) have pretty mature medicare medical networks with plenty of doctors and hospitals and their plans are pretty good.



Cashmeregma said:


> I know exactly what you mean. There I was some years back with a pile of literature up to my nose and not understanding a bit of it. I've even gone to two meetings and understand a little now but not sure I've made the right choices. I guess when DH retires I will have a chance to get on medicare. Sis says I made a mistake not getting on it but I thought if I had regular insurance that I was saving money so others could have the help that didn't have regular insurance. I think there are two parts and I should have accepted the first part even if holding off on the second. Oh well. By the way Gwen, my sister said what she did because she had people on Medicare who were getting the cold-laser treatments and that helped with paying. I know you were interested. Sis is in Ohio and I see Kansas g-ma said states might be different.


----------



## jknappva

jomacoy said:


> Thank you. I may pop in from time to time. The prayers are continual. (spell ?) As I read along there are prayers, laughs and tears as well. So love hearing how everyone is doing and their pictures of far away places as well as their pictures of home. Hope your day has been good!


Dear Joy, I hope you had a fantastic birthday!! We always enjoy hearing from you. You'll have to speak up more often so we know you're still with us!!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy Birthday Handyfamily!!! Hope you have a fantastic day.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome to my world of tomato bottling---I had to look it up and it doesn't sound nearly as exciting when we know it as tomato sauce. I have about 60 cups of cut up tomatoes cooking away in two large pots - both batches will be spaghetti sauce - starts with tomato sauce and then added peppers, onions, garlic, celery, and spices.


Hi Rookie,
I use my cousin's recipe, she is married to an Italian, she also has a recipe for pickled aubergines that are lovely.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Sure hope the PT helps Sassafrass. I always enjoy heat more than ice myself too but know they both have their place. Brrrrr.
> 
> Got a message that my one brother, have 4 of them, is in the hospital with pneumonia and allergy. Apparently he is allergic to cleaning products and he had been cleaning. His larynx was closing up and he was taken to Emergency and put on a ventilator. One of my sisters called him and will go in to see him tomorrow. She said he sounded good now. Apparently he was in for 3 days in ICU before we knew. He has been a loner sad to say, but just so glad to hear he is doing better. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Will definitely be keeping your brother in prayers. It sounds like he's on the mend!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh good! Then I actually did right! Thank you for giving me that information. Puts me more at ease.


RookieRetiree said:


> If you have a good Medicare Advantage Plan which includes your main doctors, you've probably found the answer. This is a complete plan that handles everything that being in Traditional Medicare, Medicare D Prescription Plan and a Medi-Gap (Medicare Supplement) Plan would provide. The website, Medicare.gov, is a very good resource to find the right plan for your needs based on the prescriptions you take...not all plans are created equal.


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Handyfamily!!! Hope you have a fantastic day.


and the same from the UK :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Absolutely can do different background. Just haven't made another trip to JoAnn's and probably won't before the KAP. Getting down to the wire so to speak.


TNS said:


> Love to exchange local words and sayings! I already knew 'doolally' but learnt a lot of lowlands Scots (since forgotten) when a student in Glasgow. So many terms just can't be expressed in a single regular english word! Eg, glaykit (no idea how you spell this😳) for a vacant, away with the fairies type appearance, 'blether' (meaningless or longwinded chat) ' haivering' talking nonsense. Of course you may have better translations of these! And of course I had to learn that 'messages' are groceries, as in local kids asking if they could 'go the messages for you'
> 
> Happy Birthday Kati😄😄😄
> 
> Love all the sheep Gwen. Is it possible to use a different colour for the background lace on the medallion or is this too time consuming? Otherwise I like all of them 'as is'
> 
> Julie, hope you find accomodation and transport easily when in Aus. Thinking of you and Shirley & Pat and Darowil all travelling and wish you all well.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> One of those things life throws at you. Michael is allergic to the cleaning products at the school. I am sure he is not the only one, they did change to new products. He is not as bad but the cost of ones he isn't allergic to is a bit pricey for the school.
> Better get to sleep long day tomorrow, Seth and I are making roasted veggies and vegetarian chili. He said it is so aunt Chrissy can have it.
> Here is Seth out helping the big boss with the barn.
> 
> Good night to one and all. May your dreams be sweet and you wake rested and ready for the new day.


Big Boss better watch Seth or he'll be the next one up the ladder!!
Thank goodness none of my children had allergies!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Wombatnomore said:


> Thank you so much! I'd very much like to immerse myself among you all. You all come highly recommended by darowil. :-D


So glad you've enjoyed visiting with us. I hope you decide to be a regular. We love hearing about what's going on in everyone's life. And pictures are always extra special. It gives us a chance to see the world from our recliner!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I just noticed that HandyFamily (Kati) from Bulgaria has her Birthday today.
> Wishing you all the very best for this anniversary,
> Happy Birthday to you!


And a very happy birthday, Kati! Hope you have time to visit us more often!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although there is a definite autumn chill in the air in the mornings now.
> 
> Had a busy day yesterday sorting out poppies and bunting for the WI but it is all left in capable hands while I am away.
> 
> Seriously beginning to think about what clothes I need to pack. It looks like it will be still quite warm when we hit Indiana next week but by the time we reach Nova Scotia in mid October it will be much cooler! And of course I must leave room for all the yarn I am going to bring back, not forgetting the three alpacas.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies here, so lovely to see you.
> 
> Matthew, your dragon is fantastic, so looking forward to meeting you.
> 
> Today I am going to make some passatapomodori with my tomatoes, go for a swim and then pick up Little Madam from school.
> 
> Photos for Tuesday.....


Love the pictures of your lovely garden as always!! But need a translation of passatapomodori!! That is something I'm unfamiliar with!
Next week this time you'll be on your way across the Atlantic!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an over cast Great Bend where it is currently 7c/45f at 7:11. A lovely crisp autumn morning.
> 
> Today's coffee and the sky just before the sun came up.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need.
> (((((((((((((((GROUP HUGS))))))))))))))


Good morning, Caren! Love the coffee cups. Very interesting sky. Hope your day is good. Will Seth be helping with the barn today?
Junek


----------



## pammie1234

scotslass said:


> Lovely recipes Kate
> Sorry to hear about your arm Sam, wish you a speedy recovery.
> I haven't been on here for so long, that I forgot my password lol
> Today I turn 50 and I am making wonderful changes in my life.
> One is trying not to be such a workaholic, but that is hard when I have a college student.
> I hope everyone is well as we start the fall season. Due for scattered showers and 75 today. Two days ago it was 90... I'm a fan of cooler weather
> have a great day everyone, time for me to get ready for work:-( this is day 8
> Looking forward to Thursday, a day off ... wahooooo


Happy birthday! I hope you have a super day!


----------



## jknappva

scotslass said:


> Lovely recipes Kate
> Sorry to hear about your arm Sam, wish you a speedy recovery.
> I haven't been on here for so long, that I forgot my password lol
> Today I turn 50 and I am making wonderful changes in my life.
> One is trying not to be such a workaholic, but that is hard when I have a college student.
> I hope everyone is well as we start the fall season. Due for scattered showers and 75 today. Two days ago it was 90... I'm a fan of cooler weather
> have a great day everyone, time for me to get ready for work:-( this is day 8
> Looking forward to Thursday, a day off ... wahooooo


Happy birthday!! I hope you have time to visit more often. It's been a long time since we've heard from you.
Welcome back!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> This is seriously one of the funniest things I have heard. I know a lot of people that work at call centers and they do get calls this silly from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152392535468181
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't work, Caren. I think it's the s after http?
> Junek


----------



## pammie1234

NanaCaren said:


> This is seriously one of the funniest things I have heard. I know a lot of people that work at call centers and they do get calls this silly from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152392535468181
> 
> 
> 
> You made my day!


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> That is too bad the school can't afford the cleaners that he isn't allergic to. I used to have a problem when I volunteered in the NICU with a cough shortly after I would arrive and we weren't supposed to be in there with a cold. A nurse told me she had the same problem and it was the strong cleaning products they use in there. I didn't have a noticeable allergy reaction though with breathing, just the cough.
> 
> How cute is that picture and I think that is Punkin Chunkin in the forefront?? Seth sounds like such a caring and loving little person with thinking of Chrissy and helping out the barn boss. So sweet. That barn is looking so great!


I get the same way walking in the perfume isle at the stores, strangely it is the same way in the baking isle from the sugar and sweeteners.

Yes it is the "Black Pearl Smasher", new parts and nearly ready to go. Tested it once, one part broke.  We were hoping it would be ok, have extra parts to fix it. Only a few more weeks before we head off to Punkin Chunkin. It is being held at Dover International Speedway. 
Seth is always thinking of things to do for others. He is ver thoughtful.


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Birthday, HandyFamily! Have an awesome day!


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> You made my day!


Thanks it was too good not to share.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Doesn't work, Caren. I think it's the s after http?
> Junek


Opps forgot about the pesky "S" Hopefully it works now.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152392535468181


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren! Love the coffee cups. Very interesting sky. Hope your day is good. Will Seth be helping with the barn today?
> Junek


Good morning June. Thanks I thought they were rather nice to share with everyone. I am sure Seth will sneak out and help at some point today.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Really funny Caren. Thanks for the coffee and morning laugh. :thumbup:


 :-D :-D You are most welcome. I thought a little chuckle would be a good way to start the day.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That was funny, funny, funny......


NanaCaren said:


> Opps forgot about the pesky "S" Hopefully it works now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152392535468181


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> That was funny, funny, funny......


Glad you enjoyed it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

I join in the Happy Birthday Wishes for Handy Family.

Have a Great Birthday!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Happy Birthday Scot Lass. Glad you decided to stop in to celebrate with us.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I get the same way walking in the perfume isle at the stores, strangely it is the same way in the baking isle from the sugar and sweeteners.
> 
> Yes it is the "Black Pearl Smasher", new parts and nearly ready to go. Tested it once, one part broke.  We were hoping it would be ok, have extra parts to fix it. Only a few more weeks before we head off to Punkin Chunkin. It is being held at Dover International Speedway.
> Seth is always thinking of things to do for others. He is ver thoughtful.


You just reminded me that I always got that way at the hairdressers till I switched to one that uses more natural products. What he puts on my hair can be used on the skin too. Well, not the dye. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh so sorry a part broke but so good that you tested it. Looking good. Who did the flames on the truck??? YOU? :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, you could have gone on to Part A of Traditional Medicare (it's free-no extra premium to cover in-patient service) - but it's only for effective date reasons...any inpatient medical services you would receive in the interim would go against your active medical coverage anyway. Besides, if you go directly into a Medicare Advantage Plan where all Medicare services are bundled under one plan/cover (No having to make sure you have A, B, C, D + a supplement) that date for Traditional Medicare is a moot point. Traditional Medicare is the same for everyone on it (national policy), but the Medicare Advantage Plans are managed by Health Insurance Companies and must follow each State's Insurance Laws so those can be vastly different from state to state. States with a lot of retirees (FL, AZ, CA) have pretty mature medicare medical networks with plenty of doctors and hospitals and their plans are pretty good.


Thanks Rookie. Sounds like I'm ok then. Phew!!! Was hoping I hadn't made a big mistake. Just don't like to use up the funds that others need when I already have coverage and figured it would make insurance so confusing with the two of them bouncing things back and forth deciding who would have to pay. So the traditional is the same all over the country and the Advantage varies with state laws. Now there's two more things I understand. YAY
My mom has my two younger sisters to help her with these decisions but I don't live close and how I wish I did as my two sisters are great. When DH retires I know the supplements are the hard thing to choose. Wanting quality supplement and yet not being able to pay a fortune. DH joined the faculty the year they stopped giving health insurance for retirees. Hence, he is working past 65. Not unusual for professors though. He does love his job and the students, so that is wonderful. But were anything to happen to him I would have no insurance and after retirement we are both without. One year earlier and we would have had it for life. A lot of people seem to be getting good care with Medicare but I suppose that is because they chose the right supplement and with them being different in each state, that will be another problem. I will be sure and look you up when that happens.


----------



## Railyn

Gwen, I am going to toss another idea in the pot. I wonder if lace painting would work with machine embroidery. There is strong outline stitching around the sheep. Wonder if you could paint it. I saw a video many moons ago on lace painting and the idea just hit me a few seconds ago. Have fun stitching. I am now at the point where I have to put the tote bags together. Takes a little more thought than the stitching.


----------



## sassafras123

Happy birthday Katie and Jomacoy.
Rushing to get ready to go to Lomaa Linda.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Does your cousin's recipe have anything in it besides the tomatoes and maybe salt? Our recipes have various names - marinara sauce, herbed tomato sauce, spaghetti sauce, pasta sauce and even Sunday gravy.
Many different recipes. Do you put the sauce through a hot water bath before storing? Looks like you put the tomatoes through a food mill type gadget but it looks very different than what is available here. Hmmm...maybe next year, I'll get into some pickling vegetables and making jams and preserves.



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Rookie,
> I use my cousin's recipe, she is married to an Italian, she also has a recipe for pickled aubergines that are lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Had spaghetti squash with roasted tomatoes, peppers (3 colors), and garlic. All from the CSA except the garlic was from my garden. I have to remember to save some to plant. Added some caraway, but without meat I actually preferred it without the caraway. Did up CSA cucumbers with fig vinegar, tomatoes, peppers, & scallions and put over micro greens and watercress. Wow was it good. Just all fresh. Just using up what comes in the big basket from the farm. We have really saved a lot of money. Their corn on the cob is the best we have ever had. Get 10% off at their farm stand if I show the CSA card and will have to buy some before the season is totally over.

I made some kale chips with cashew butter, water, red peppers, salt, and some cayenne. Haven't quite nailed the recipe yet though. The cashew butter was way too thick this time. I thought I needed it that thick to stick but it was way too much, so next time will thin it more. Maybe I need to find a recipe so I don't waste the next batch. I also tried to do them in the oven instead of drying them in the warming drawer and the cashew butter was not burned but a little too brown. Can't wait till I get this recipe down. I love kale chips and the ones I was making with olive oil were way too greasy. Anyone on here have a kale chip recipe they really like?


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> I thought so too, I wasn't the only one allowed on with rather long knitting needles.


I went to fly to Toronto from Saskatoon & they took away the sewing needle I was using for cross stitch :roll: I knew there was no use to bring knitting needles but didn't think my ,1.5 inch needle was a weapon :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I went to fly to Toronto from Saskatoon & they took away the sewing needle I was using for cross stitch :roll: I knew there was no use to bring knitting needles but didn't think my ,1.5 inch needle was a weapon :roll:


Wonder if the danger level was up. Strange when you think that so many things could cause damage. I won't even take you where my mind went when I thought of a needle in the hands of someone wanting to hurt another. Makes no sense that one time it is ok and another not. Would love to see what you are cross stitching. I just learned to do that and really enjoyed it. If there ever is a time when you are flying to Toronto that you are staying extra, let me know. I'm about 3 to 3 1/2 hrs. from there and would make the drive for a cuppa' with you, but know with a farm to care for, extra time would be a rarity. Perhaps Kiwifrau and Gagesmom would even join us if the time were right. It is a thought for some time in the future. Would be lovely if you were in Toronto when PurpleFi and LondonGirl are there, but I'm sure the chances of that are pretty slim.


----------



## RookieRetiree

sassafras123 said:


> Happy birthday Katie and Jomacoy.
> Rushing to get ready to go to Lomaa Linda.


Happy Birthday wishes from me too!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll be following this...my new oven/cooktop has a warming drawer and I'm just going to have to try these so that I can get familiar with the oven and the recipe. We're making home-made pizza with the newly made pizza sauce and onion marmalade for dinner - Mario Batali has a new cookbook about farm field to table recipes and ideas...I always buy things at the farmers market based on what I think will go good together for the week's dinners. We're having pork enchilladas tonight to try out the newly made salsa/taco sauce.



Cashmeregma said:


> Had spaghetti squash with roasted tomatoes, peppers (3 colors), and garlic. All from the CSA except the garlic was from my garden. I have to remember to save some to plant. Added some caraway, but without meat I actually preferred it without the caraway. Did up CSA cucumbers with fig vinegar, tomatoes, peppers, & scallions and put over micro greens and watercress. Wow was it good. Just all fresh. Just using up what comes in the big basket from the farm. We have really saved a lot of money. Their corn on the cob is the best we have ever had. Get 10% off at their farm stand if I show the CSA card and will have to buy some before the season is totally over.
> 
> I made some kale chips with cashew butter, water, red peppers, salt, and some cayenne. Haven't quite nailed the recipe yet though. The cashew butter was way too thick this time. I thought I needed it that thick to stick but it was way too much, so next time will thin it more. Maybe I need to find a recipe so I don't waste the next batch. I also tried to do them in the oven instead of drying them in the warming drawer and the cashew butter was not burned but a little too brown. Can't wait till I get this recipe down. I love kale chips and the ones I was making with olive oil were way too greasy. Anyone on here have a kale chip recipe they really like?


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> And we have just had two days 23c and sunny, no wind. And of course tomorrow is now forecast to be cooler, rain and storms. Just in time for Darrowil to be here. I was hoping we could sit outside and chat.... oh well.


I am sure you will enjoy meeting up, whatever the weather!


----------



## angelam

Bonnie7591 said:


> I went to fly to Toronto from Saskatoon & they took away the sewing needle I was using for cross stitch :roll: I knew there was no use to bring knitting needles but didn't think my ,1.5 inch needle was a weapon :roll:


I was once in a small plane flying from a small Caribbean island back to Barbados. The door to the cockpit was open the entire flight and the lady across the aisle from me was doing tapestry with huge tapestry needle! Nobody batted an eyelid!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Love the idea of the tent for the broccoli & cabbage. Never thought of that but how lovely with no bugs and perhaps protection from frost. Such a busy time on the farm, but it sure is an important job. It is a family affair though for sure. You and your DH are really a team. Wish I had the equipment to till around the trees too, but not sure how my back would do. That poncho is lovely. What color will it be? Hard decision with Christmas coming up as to keep or give away. Keep us posted.


The cabbage family is pretty tough so no concerns about frost protection, they are still going strong but I hate the worms. That's why I didn't grow them for many years, can't stand the worms & don't want to use the chemicals.
You probably would not be able to run a tiller, we bought a new one several years ago that is easier but some days this one jerks & pulls too much too, raises havoc with my shoulder & hip.

The poncho I am using some Araucania aysen I bought on KP, it is variegated pinks-purple-blue, quite pretty & soft. It is 70% wool20% alpaca 10% silk. It doesn't feel itchy on my hands so hopefully e garment won't be itchy. I wish I had had Carens tip about having a split neck with buttons before I started, maybe I could steek ( OMG, cut the knitting :roll: ) if it is a problem
I will see when it is done.


----------



## kiwifrau

Cashmeregma said:


> When we moved to Germany and had our little apartment, I didn't realize the pipe someone put in under the sink was plastic. I used vinegar, hot water, and baking soda to unclog it and popped the pipe right off to was so strong. :shock: No more clog. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


   :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> It would be the acid. Baking powder is made of baking soda and cream of tarter. Don't remember the exact amounts off hand but have made my own many times over the years.


If anyone is curious it is 2 level tspn, bicarbonate of soda, to 4 1/2 level tspn cream of tartar. I store them on standby in my larder, because separately they survive longer then baking powder ready made- on my own I don't often make scones (biscuits) but I prefer to use this own mix when I do.


----------



## kiwifrau

NanaCaren said:


> Opps forgot about the pesky "S" Hopefully it works now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152392535468181
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious!
> :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Never heard of lace painting....will search for a youtube on it.....thanks for the idea. Will get back to you on it. Have fun putting together the totes.

EDIT: Is this what you are talking about ?




This would be cool especially since I am using a rayon thread.
Wonder where I could get some fabric ink like she is using. Got to search more. I would love to try this.



Railyn said:


> Gwen, I am going to toss another idea in the pot. I wonder if lace painting would work with machine embroidery. There is strong outline stitching around the sheep. Wonder if you could paint it. I saw a video many moons ago on lace painting and the idea just hit me a few seconds ago. Have fun stitching. I am now at the point where I have to put the tote bags together. Takes a little more thought than the stitching.


----------



## Bonnie7591

The get together sounds like a great idea but don't think it will be happening this year now, maybe next year



Cashmeregma said:


> Wonder if the danger level was up. Strange when you think that so many things could cause damage. I won't even take you where my mind went when I thought of a needle in the hands of someone wanting to hurt another. Makes no sense that one time it is ok and another not. Would love to see what you are cross stitching. I just learned to do that and really enjoyed it. If there ever is a time when you are flying to Toronto that you are staying extra, let me know. I'm about 3 to 3 1/2 hrs. from there and would make the drive for a cuppa' with you, but know with a farm to care for, extra time would be a rarity. Perhaps Kiwifrau and Gagesmom would even join us if the time were right. It is a thought for some time in the future. Would be lovely if you were in Toronto when PurpleFi and LondonGirl are there, but I'm sure the chances of that are pretty slim.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> You just reminded me that I always got that way at the hairdressers till I switched to one that uses more natural products. What he puts on my hair can be used on the skin too. Well, not the dye. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oh so sorry a part broke but so good that you tested it. Looking good. Who did the flames on the truck??? YOU? :thumbup:


My hairdresser used the more natural products too. I love it. Everything but the dye can be used on the skin with my stuff too.

Thanks. No, I didn't do the flames. They used a pattern to help keep it uniform.


----------



## kiwifrau

Cashmeregma said:


> Wonder if the danger level was up. Strange when you think that so many things could cause damage. I won't even take you where my mind went when I thought of a needle in the hands of someone wanting to hurt another. Makes no sense that one time it is ok and another not. Would love to see what you are cross stitching. I just learned to do that and really enjoyed it. If there ever is a time when you are flying to Toronto that you are staying extra, let me know. I'm about 3 to 3 1/2 hrs. from there and would make the drive for a cuppa' with you, but know with a farm to care for, extra time would be a rarity. Perhaps Kiwifrau and Gagesmom would even join us if the time were right. It is a thought for some time in the future. Would be lovely if you were in Toronto when PurpleFi and LondonGirl are there, but I'm sure the chances of that are pretty slim.


All I need to know is the time and where to meet and I would be there. Only days that its not possible would be a Thursday's early morning. That's my Breakfast Club coffee time, but hey, I would make an exception, lol!

I'm only about 1 hour North of Toronto so easy for me to drive down. Yeah! This would be exciting. Of course depends on what everyone one else has planned that they want to see while they are in T.O.

Count me in if it's a go! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Happy birthday, Katy & Scotslass. Hope it's a greatmone.
Caren great video.
Well must get moving, have a good day.


----------



## kiwifrau

How on earth does one change the colors, font etc when posting a message?


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> If anyone is curious it is 2 level tspn, bicarbonate of soda, to 4 1/2 level tspn cream of tartar. I store them on standby in my larder, because separately they survive longer then baking powder ready made- on my own I don't often make scones (biscuits) but I prefer to use this own mix when I do.


Thank you. I know they do last much longer, I used to mix mine all the time. Now I just buy it.


----------



## kiwifrau

Lurker 2 said:


> If anyone is curious it is 2 level tspn, bicarbonate of soda, to 4 1/2 level tspn cream of tartar. I store them on standby in my larder, because separately they survive longer then baking powder ready made- on my own I don't often make scones (biscuits) but I prefer to use this own mix when I do.


This is really good to know. Shall copy and paste to "My Hints". Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2

kiwifrau said:


> This is really good to know. Shall copy and paste to "My Hints". Thanks.


Thanks to my trusty 1971 Mrs Beeton. I have also a facsimile copy about 1890 that I find most interesting. There is a possibility your scones look a bit like my scones, in that mine are made the way I was shown on the farm for the shearers, dumped on the baking slide, formed into a long rectangle, and cut with a floured knife, into smaller rectangles- saves a lot of bother, and they rise beautifully.


----------



## angelam

Bonnie7591 said:


> The get together sounds like a great idea but don't think it will be happening this year now, maybe next year


Maybe a Canadian KAP??


----------



## NanaCaren

Jamie says need to post this for everyone on here. She wants to get one they have to sell 50 in order make them. right now there is only one sold.

http://*************/mykex?var=ppe1#pid=212&cid=5820&sid=front


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I get the same way walking in the perfume isle at the stores, strangely it is the same way in the baking isle from the sugar and sweeteners.
> 
> Yes it is the "Black Pearl Smasher", new parts and nearly ready to go. Tested it once, one part broke.  We were hoping it would be ok, have extra parts to fix it. Only a few more weeks before we head off to Punkin Chunkin. It is being held at Dover International Speedway.
> Seth is always thinking of things to do for others. He is ver thoughtful.


Years ago when I sewed a lot, I had a terrible time in fabric stores. I guess it was the dye in the fabrics!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

I need one that has the excuses TO knit - like

Vacuum broke
Hubby is gone
Just Because

Please add your own excuses here!



NanaCaren said:


> Jamie says need to post this for everyone on here. She wants to get one they have to sell 50 in order make them. right now there is only one sold.
> 
> http://*************/mykex?var=ppe1#pid=212&cid=5820&sid=front


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll be following this...my new oven/cooktop has a warming drawer and I'm just going to have to try these so that I can get familiar with the oven and the recipe. We're making home-made pizza with the newly made pizza sauce and onion marmalade for dinner - Mario Batali has a new cookbook about farm field to table recipes and ideas...I always buy things at the farmers market based on what I think will go good together for the week's dinners. We're having pork enchilladas tonight to try out the newly made salsa/taco sauce.


Sounds like a good plan and a delicious one.


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> I was once in a small plane flying from a small Caribbean island back to Barbados. The door to the cockpit was open the entire flight and the lady across the aisle from me was doing tapestry with huge tapestry needle! Nobody batted an eyelid!!


Sounds pretty laid-back to say the least.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> If anyone is curious it is 2 level tspn, bicarbonate of soda, to 4 1/2 level tspn cream of tartar. I store them on standby in my larder, because separately they survive longer then baking powder ready made- on my own I don't often make scones (biscuits) but I prefer to use this own mix when I do.


Thanks for the amounts and didn't know they lasted longer stored separately. Great info. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren wrote:
Opps forgot about the pesky "S" Hopefully it works now.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152392535468181





kiwifrau said:


> Hilarious!
> :XD: :XD: :XD:


Yes, I want to remember to tell family about this one.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> The get together sounds like a great idea but don't think it will be happening this year now, maybe next year


Great. Something to keep in mind, but I do know that trips often don't allow for extra visits as DH and I go places of business and can't manage to get in extra things due to schedule, so no pressure at all. I will enjoy hearing about your trips. Just if you ever turn it into a longer stay.


----------



## Cashmeregma

kiwifrau said:


> All I need to know is the time and where to meet and I would be there. Only days that its not possible would be a Thursday's early morning. That's my Breakfast Club coffee time, but hey, I would make an exception, lol!
> 
> I'm only about 1 hour North of Toronto so easy for me to drive down. Yeah! This would be exciting. Of course depends on what everyone one else has planned that they want to see while they are in T.O.
> 
> Count me in if it's a go! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Looks like something worth keeping in our minds for the future. If I'm ever in Toronto I will be sure and let you know.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay tell her I just ordered one also. 


NanaCaren said:


> Jamie says need to post this for everyone on here. She wants to get one they have to sell 50 in order make them. right now there is only one sold.
> 
> http://*************/mykex?var=ppe1#pid=212&cid=5820&sid=front


----------



## Cashmeregma

How sweet of Jamie to think of us with this. Maybe post it out on KP to get the 50, if we are allowed to do that. Gwen, I just saw there were 2 sold. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumb up:

Can you believe I got on here to look up something about solar energy and here I am again posting away. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Really must get things done and I want to make sure I have things that I need for KAP all listed.
Lawn chairs
needles for knitting class
Need warm clothes that can get messy
Stuff for rainy, cold weather
White elephant gift
Find something for swap
Plan how to get appetizer in Defiance or transport
I cancelled extra night as we need to leave on Sunday now that DH is coming with me. He has to fly to NYC on Monday morning.
We will be arriving Friday but not sure if we can make it by 3 pm, but sometime that afternoon.
OK now off to get organized. Dryer bell is ringing.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay tell her I just ordered one also.


I will do.  She will be thrilled.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> How sweet of Jamie to think of us with this. Maybe post it out on KP to get the 50, if we are allowed to do that. Gwen, I just saw there were 2 sold. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumb up:
> 
> Can you believe I got on here to look up something about solar energy and here I am again posting away. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Really must get things done and I want to make sure I have things that I need for KAP all listed.
> Lawn chairs
> needles for knitting class
> Need warm clothes that can get messy
> Stuff for rainy, cold weather
> White elephant gift
> Find something for swap
> Plan how to get appetizer in Defiance or transport
> I cancelled extra night as we need to leave on Sunday now that DH is coming with me. He has to fly to NYC on Monday morning.
> We will be arriving Friday but not sure if we can make it by 3 pm, but sometime that afternoon.
> OK now off to get organized. Dryer bell is ringing.


What a good idea I should post my list on the fridge so I don't keep loosing it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Tired of sheep so just finished up these. Started last night and got 7 done; took me 4 hours to finish the last 3 this morning/afternoon. Going to cut the out, put the to soak then dry and turn into brooches. Will be off the embroidery machine for the rest of today.


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> Wonder if the danger level was up. Strange when you think that so many things could cause damage. I won't even take you where my mind went when I thought of a needle in the hands of someone wanting to hurt another. Makes no sense that one time it is ok and another not. Would love to see what you are cross stitching. I just learned to do that and really enjoyed it. If there ever is a time when you are flying to Toronto that you are staying extra, let me know. I'm about 3 to 3 1/2 hrs. from there and would make the drive for a cuppa' with you, but know with a farm to care for, extra time would be a rarity. Perhaps Kiwifrau and Gagesmom would even join us if the time were right. It is a thought for some time in the future. Would be lovely if you were in Toronto when PurpleFi and LondonGirl are there, but I'm sure the chances of that are pretty slim.


We arrive in Toronto on Monday 6th Oct and get an afternoon flight on the Friday to Halifax, NS. We are staying in a hotel not far from the station.


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> Tired of sheep so just finished up these. Started last night and got 7 done; took me 4 hours to finish the last 3 this morning/afternoon. Going to cut the out, put the to soak then dry and turn into brooches. Will be off the embroidery machine for the rest of today.


Those are so beautiful xx


----------



## gagesmom

Number 11, finished at work last night. Started number 12.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> What a brilliant job Mathew :thumbup: :thumbup: very well done.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

HandyFamily- Best wishes for your birthday. 

Jomacoy, Wombatnomore and Shelty Lover- welcome to the ktp. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> See if you can have a look at Larkrise to Candleford. Loved it.


So did I!


----------



## KateB

scotslass said:


> Lovely recipes Kate
> Sorry to hear about your arm Sam, wish you a speedy recovery.
> I haven't been on here for so long, that I forgot my password lol
> Today I turn 50 and I am making wonderful changes in my life.
> One is trying not to be such a workaholic, but that is hard when I have a college student.
> I hope everyone is well as we start the fall season. Due for scattered showers and 75 today. Two days ago it was 90... I'm a fan of cooler weather
> have a great day everyone, time for me to get ready for work:-( this is day 8
> Looking forward to Thursday, a day off ... wahooooo


Nice to see you on here Scotslass. Which part of Scotland are you 'transplanted' from?


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Tired of sheep so just finished up these. Started last night and got 7 done; took me 4 hours to finish the last 3 this morning/afternoon. Going to cut the out, put the to soak then dry and turn into brooches. Will be off the embroidery machine for the rest of today.


Love butterflies, yours are really :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina

Welcome to our new friends, Happy Birthday to those celebrating. The embroidered butterflies are gorgeous.
I was in town for coffee with Val this morning and had a phone call to say that the surveyor will be here tomorrow morning. Chris is going to look at a couple of places for me on Thursday afternoon so things are moving along a bit. Have a good evening all.


----------



## Railyn

I have a terrible time in the soap/laundry products isle. Also have a real hard time in a hardware store. I get in and out in a hurry.


----------



## Kathleendoris

RookieRetiree said:


> I need one that has the excuses TO knit - like
> 
> Vacuum broke
> Hubby is gone
> Just Because
> 
> Please add your own excuses here!


My main one is 'I need the space that is used by all that stash!'. Definitely never need excuses not to knit - life provides enough reasons (not excuses!). :thumbup:


----------



## martina

Excuses to knit
I have yarn, 
I have needles, 
I have a pattern,
I can, 
I want to
I need to.


----------



## KateB

martina said:


> Excuses to knit
> I have yarn,
> I have needles,
> I have a pattern,
> I can,
> I want to
> I need to.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks for the amounts and didn't know they lasted longer stored separately. Great info. :thumbup:


the chemical reaction starts with any amount of damp, when mixed, this is why they put an amount of another substance (can't remember what) in the ready mix baking powders. I like to store them in glass with a close fitting lid.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> I need one that has the excuses TO knit - like
> 
> Vacuum broke
> Hubby is gone
> Just Because
> 
> Please add your own excuses here!


I'm retired!! That's my story (excuse) and I'm sticking to it!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Tired of sheep so just finished up these. Started last night and got 7 done; took me 4 hours to finish the last 3 this morning/afternoon. Going to cut the out, put the to soak then dry and turn into brooches. Will be off the embroidery machine for the rest of today.


I love these even more than the sheep!!! Love butterflies...they always remind me of my mom...she loved butterflies, too.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Number 11, finished at work last night. Started number 12.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


The knitting ninja strikes again!!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

Sorlenna said:


> And to all who are falling (didn't we have a round of this last year, too?!), healing thoughts and gentle hugs.


~~~I think we need to add some super soft pillows, too!


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Laundry is done- all 5 loads, folded and put away.
> 
> Dishes are done.
> 
> Made some cookies this afternoon.
> 
> Now I need to get some knitting done.


~~~Oh YUM! It is time for breakfast for me! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## machriste

NanaCaren said:


> Here is Seth out helping the big boss with the barn.
> 
> Oh Wow!! It is REALLY coming along!!! Looks great!
> 
> MC


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> I did a bit over 450 miles yesterday, somehow took me about 12 hours. A number of stops including a power nap at one stage. Just a few minutes but it got me fit and ready to go again safely. Tired when I arrived but feeling fine this morning.


~~~Those power naps & stops are important! What are the roads like? We drove almost all of our trip on 4-lane, Interstate highways. Sometimes the speed limits got up to 80 mph! That is really fast! It was rarely lower than 70/75. Most of the Interstate hwys. are at 70 or more now. Out west the limits are higher than in the east.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh
My DB lives in Brookfield WI. I love WI in the fall. The leaves are magnificent. Haven't had a chance to get there in a number of years. Would love to go up there sometime in the next year or so.[/quote said:


> ~~~If you do that, we'd have to have one of our mini-KAPs....you would be SO close! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

nicho said:


> Hello my friends from Denise in Sydney. Another "lost weekend" for me as far as the TP is concerned. It was a beautiful weekend weatherwise, so we used the time to catch up on all the jobs in the garden we missed by being away for the last 2 weekends, including replanting tomato seedlings. The ones I planted a couple of weeks ago at the beginning of spring were completely defoliated by the possums. I don't know why I bother. Every year we try tomatoes and if they ever survive long enough to bear fruit, the cockatoos or possums get to eat the fruit before we do!
> 
> Sam, if you are able to read this, sorry to hear about your broken arm and that the computer is "broken" too. Hope you (and the computer) are back to normal soon.
> 
> Kate, thanks for the recipes. Some good chicken ones there. And your overnight with friends sounds like fun, especially the hot stone massage.
> 
> Lovely photos of doggy friends.
> 
> Margaret, glad you reached Melbourne safely. Enjoy your time there and say Hello to Sugarsugar for me. Cuddles for Serena too. See you soon in Goulburn.
> 
> Shirley, probably too late for you to see this but hope you have a good drive to Vancouver and no problems with the move. Looking forward to hearing from you when you have settled into your new home.
> 
> The beautiful Spring weather reminded me that in the town where I was born, a place called Toowoomba in Queensland, it is time for their annual Carnival of Flowers. Toowoomba (an Aboriginal word meaning place of swamps) is on the Great Dividing Range, just over an hour from Brisbane in South East Queensland. It is in an extinct volcano crater and has lovely rich red soil. The city has been known as the Garden City for years, and the Carnival is a huge week long event with a floral parade, garden competitions, food and wine festival, concerts etc. I have not been for years unfortunately, but the gardens, both public parks and private gardens entered in the various competitions and open for inspection, are absolutely gorgeous. So this week's photos will give you an idea of what Toowoomba's Carnival of Flowers looks like. Hope you enjoy!


~~~GREAT photos.....loads of yummy, beautiful flowers! A real feast for th eyes.....it must smell nice there, too! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

flyty1n said:


> On the farm we had to be careful not to put the grain a bit damp in the bins. It had to dry out first. Spontaneous combustion is a real danger on farms where there is storage of newly harvested grain. We did put straw on the ground under our big piles of grain, but had sides made of boards, oanels, about 4 feet high all around as the "bin". My father warned us kids not to climb into the drying grain. To do so could cause us to suffocate as the grain came down on us. I was learning to ride my new bicycle, about age seven, and was told to "turn the way you're tipping." Following this advice, I was going along, barely keeping upright by concentrating on turning the way I was tipping, when suddenly I realized I was heading directly for the center of the panel holding the pile of wheat. There was no avoiding it, I smashed into the panel and was catapaulted into the wheat pile. Fortunately, just at the edge and the rest of the grain did not all come down and smother me. My father was at first distressed when he saw the mess I'd made. The pile was left cone shaped so if we got rain, it would slide down toward the edges and not into the deepest part of the pile. Once he realized what had happened, he straightened my front handlebars back to normal and gave me a smiling hug.
> In SD it is often so dry at harvest that fires are started in the stubble just from the heat of the tailpipes of the trucks.
> Sorry for the long post.


~~~Love the long post! No need for an apology at all. You shared a part of living that I know very little about! Thanks!


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Got through a bunch of my clothes this weekend weeded things out I don't like anymore didn't fit etc. Got the new day bed put up on the front porch has been approved by all the animals and DH. Meals made for the week and delivered to DMIL and her DH. DS1 was here this weekend the last month has been really bad with his anxiety. After getting moved and everything he missed 2 weeks of work and had 3 Dr. Appts. Think they have his meds fixed for now anyway. He called me a couple times just sobbing when it first started this bad really scared me the first time I thought something really bad had happened. Glad that he is back to work and dealing better. DH has found a company he is going to apply to, no not as a nurse. He just didn't think that he is meant to be a nurse. I could have told him that but hindsight is better than foresight I guess. I just want the old DH back so whatever makes him happy. There are a lot of people who don't work in their field of study and most places don't care what your degree is in as long as you have one which makes no sense to me. DS1s roommate and one of our adopted DSs works at this company and is going to put in a good word for him. He had been there 3 1/2 years and has been promoted twice and is making more than DH is as a nurse. Fingers crossed this works out and he loves it. Everything honorary DS says it's a great place to work and they treat employees great
> 
> Love seeing all the pictures, prayers for all. Had anyone heard Gigi lately?
> 
> {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


~~~Wishing the best for your DH and job application.

Re the degrees...it's not just the subject matter, but also the rigor and discipline needed to get the degree.


----------



## PurpleFi

martina said:


> Welcome to our new friends, Happy Birthday to those celebrating. The embroidered butterflies are gorgeous.
> I was in town for coffee with Val this morning and had a phone call to say that the surveyor will be here tomorrow morning. Chris is going to look at a couple of places for me on Thursday afternoon so things are moving along a bit. Have a good evening all.


That sounds positve. Keeping everything crossed x


----------



## flyty1n

Railyn said:


> I have a terrible time in the soap/laundry products isle. Also have a real hard time in a hardware store. I get in and out in a hurry.


I understand your concerns. Essential oils make it so I can't breathe, and it doesn't seem to matter which essential oil it is. If someone is wearing this, I have to get out fast in order to literally remain alive. I"d love it if those who love and wear these would do so in the confines of their own homes. We specifically request that patients coming to our surgery center wear no perfumes or oils at all until after their surgery and they are on their way home. Many of our nurses have this same allergic problem with essential oils.


----------



## jomacoy

Gweniepooh said:


> Kept forgetting to say  HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOMACOY Sorry it is late but hope the day has be delightful for you!


Thank you Gwen. Love the new color and cut. Really like your sheep and glad you are having fun with your new toy!


----------



## jomacoy

Thank you. Was a great day!


Cashmeregma said:


> Happy Birthday and hope it was a very special day for you.


----------



## jomacoy

Here every day. I just don't post.


Kansas g-ma said:


> If you come regularly, you will get acquainted with kids/grandkids/family and find this group


----------



## jomacoy

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, so sorry your brother is sick, hope he recovers quickly.
> 
> Jomacoy, sorry I didn't wish you happy birthday earlier.
> 
> Thanks. Since I don't post I know you don't know me,


----------



## jomacoy

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Birthday from me as well. Sure hope to see you at the tea party more often!


Thanks Pammie! Will have to post more often.


----------



## jomacoy

Lurker 2 said:


> I just noticed that HandyFamily (Kati) from Bulgaria has her Birthday today.
> Wishing you all the very best for this anniversary,
> Happy Birthday to you!


A very Happy Birthday to HandyFamily!!


----------



## jomacoy

RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely -- Happy Birthday, Joymacoy!! Hope it was a great one.


Thank you so much Rookie.


----------



## jomacoy

Thanks TNS!


TNS said:


> Totally agree, and hope you've had a good day too.


----------



## jomacoy

scotslass said:


> Lovely recipes Kate
> Sorry to hear about your arm Sam, wish you a speedy recovery.
> I haven't been on here for so long, that I forgot my password lol
> Today I turn 50 and I am making wonderful changes in my life.
> 
> Happy Birthday Scotslass. Wishing you many more! Had my 67th yesterday.


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> Forgot to say, this time next week Londy and I will be at the airiport! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Still not counting I see! :thumbup:


----------



## jomacoy

jknappva said:


> Dear Joy, I hope you had a fantastic birthday!! We always enjoy hearing from you. You'll have to speak up more often so we know you're still with us!!!
> Junek


Thank you June!


----------



## jomacoy

sassafras123 said:


> Happy birthday Katie and Jomacoy.
> Rushing to get ready to go to Lomaa Linda.


Thank you Joy! Safe travels.


----------



## jomacoy

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday wishes from me too!!


Thanks Rookie!


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Tired of sheep so just finished up these. Started last night and got 7 done; took me 4 hours to finish the last 3 this morning/afternoon. Going to cut the out, put the to soak then dry and turn into brooches. Will be off the embroidery machine for the rest of today.


Ooh these are soooo pretty too. What else do you plan on doing? Is there no end to your talents..?


----------



## jomacoy

gagesmom said:


> HandyFamily- Best wishes for your birthday.
> 
> Jomacoy, Wombatnomore and Shelty Lover- welcome to the ktp. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Gagesmom!


----------



## Normaedern

Gweniepooh said:


> Tired of sheep so just finished up these. Started last night and got 7 done; took me 4 hours to finish the last 3 this morning/afternoon. Going to cut the out, put the to soak then dry and turn into brooches. Will be off the embroidery machine for the rest of today.


So colourful.:thumbup:


----------



## jomacoy

KTP Prayer Warriors Alert!! Kathy (khinkle) has a disabled niece in the hospital in a comma. Her name is Karla. I have been emailing and texting with Kathy for a while now. Todays email she asked me to add her to my prayers. So I am asking you to please add Karla to your list. Thank you. Kathy is about 600 miles form home but may have to head that way in the morning. Kathy is fine but worried.


----------



## Normaedern

Prayers on their way.


----------



## gagesmom

here is number 12, I finished 11 last night and cast on for number 12. What do you think?

Number 13 is about half way done.


----------



## gagesmom

What's for dinner? 


Growing up my Granny always had Roast Beef dinner at her house on Sunday nights. Well I have kinda kept that tradition going somewhat. I have Roast Beef one Sunday night every month. Except tonight, I have been day dreaming of this all day. Roast Beef, potatoes,carrots, onions and some horseradish too. DH makes the gravy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nicho said:


> The beautiful Spring weather reminded me that in the town where I was born, a place called Toowoomba in Queensland, it is time for their annual Carnival of Flowers. Toowoomba (an Aboriginal word meaning place of swamps) is on the Great Dividing Range, just over an hour from Brisbane in South East Queensland. It is in an extinct volcano crater and has lovely rich red soil. The city has been known as the Garden City for years, and the Carnival is a huge week long event with a floral parade, garden competitions, food and wine festival, concerts etc. I have not been for years unfortunately, but the gardens, both public parks and private gardens entered in the various competitions and open for inspection, are absolutely gorgeous. So this week's photos will give you an idea of what Toowoomba's Carnival of Flowers looks like. Hope you enjoy!


Amazing photos and floral floats. The butterfly one reminds me of our own Gwen's lace butterflies. It must be really something to win Grand Master at an event like that. Thank you so much for sharing those photos.

We share the same gardening experience. I had a nice size garden at the farmhouse back in the 70's and every critter got to share in my hard work and we got little. Ended up just buying from the farmer down the road. Loved having all the land around me though. Now it is all built up there.


----------



## Cashmeregma

flyty1n said:


> On the farm we had to be careful not to put the grain a bit damp in the bins. It had to dry out first. Spontaneous combustion is a real danger on farms where there is storage of newly harvested grain. We did put straw on the ground under our big piles of grain, but had sides made of boards, oanels, about 4 feet high all around as the "bin". My father warned us kids not to climb into the drying grain. To do so could cause us to suffocate as the grain came down on us. I was learning to ride my new bicycle, about age seven, and was told to "turn the way you're tipping." Following this advice, I was going along, barely keeping upright by concentrating on turning the way I was tipping, when suddenly I realized I was heading directly for the center of the panel holding the pile of wheat. There was no avoiding it, I smashed into the panel and was catapaulted into the wheat pile. Fortunately, just at the edge and the rest of the grain did not all come down and smother me. My father was at first distressed when he saw the mess I'd made. The pile was left cone shaped so if we got rain, it would slide down toward the edges and not into the deepest part of the pile. Once he realized what had happened, he straightened my front handlebars back to normal and gave me a smiling hug.
> In SD it is often so dry at harvest that fires are started in the stubble just from the heat of the tailpipes of the trucks.
> Sorry for the long post.


So glad you escaped a far worse fate. No need to apologize at all. Love hearing the experiences you and all my friends on here have experienced. Just so glad you were ok. Never knew that just the heat from a tailpipe could cause a fire.


----------



## gagesmom

Oh my gosh, I am a fool . So sorry Jomacoy I completely forgot to wish you a Happy Birthday as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> Cashmeregma wrote:
> And peanut butter is my downfall in losing weight. If I could just fall asleep earlier and stay asleep. It keeps calling my name. Not even in a sandwich. At least it gives me protein.
> 
> And then there is chocolate peanut butter-- several brands, Skippy makes a good one. Double threat--chocolate plus PB.
> 
> Kansas g-ma
> 
> One for I love comes from the US - Reece's Peanut Butter Cups, yummy as, but expensive normally.


I will have to get you the recipe to make your own. Just as good and perhaps less expensive. If I find it you might not want to thank me. Well. maybe you could just make them for special celebrations. Think my sister still has the recipe. I'll check.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> What's for dinner?
> 
> Growing up my Granny always had Roast Beef dinner at her house on Sunday nights. Well I have kinda kept that tradition going somewhat. I have Roast Beef one Sunday night every month. Except tonight, I have been day dreaming of this all day. Roast Beef, potatoes,carrots, onions and some horseradish too. DH makes the gravy.


Looks like it should be in a magazine! How nice DH makes the gravy and with horseradish, I'm sure you are all in heaven.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jomacoy said:


> KTP Prayer Warriors Alert!! Kathy (khinkle) has a disabled niece in the hospital in a comma. Her name is Karla. I have been emailing and texting with Kathy for a while now. Todays email she asked me to add her to my prayers. So I am asking you to please add Karla to your list. Thank you. Kathy is about 600 miles form home but may have to head that way in the morning. Kathy is fine but worried.


Thank you so much for letting us know. I certainly will be praying for her. How sad and troubling.

I think I wished you a Happy Birthday, but just in case,
Happy Birthday. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

I am on the job. Prayers headed up to the man upstairs for Karla.


----------



## jknappva

jomacoy said:


> KTP Prayer Warriors Alert!! Kathy (khinkle) has a disabled niece in the hospital in a comma. Her name is Karla. I have been emailing and texting with Kathy for a while now. Todays email she asked me to add her to my prayers. So I am asking you to please add Karla to your list. Thank you. Kathy is about 600 miles form home but may have to head that way in the morning. Kathy is fine but worried.


Thanks for letting us know. Kathy has been so busy lately, we haven't heard from her. Will gladly add Karla to the prayer list. It really gets long at times. If you email or text her soon, give her my love.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> here is number 12, I finished 11 last night and cast on for number 12. What do you think?
> 
> Number 13 is about half way done.


They're all just as cute as can be.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> What's for dinner?
> 
> Growing up my Granny always had Roast Beef dinner at her house on Sunday nights. Well I have kinda kept that tradition going somewhat. I have Roast Beef one Sunday night every month. Except tonight, I have been day dreaming of this all day. Roast Beef, potatoes,carrots, onions and some horseradish too. DH makes the gravy.


Looks good. When I was growing up if we weren't having fried chicken for Sunday dinner, Mama would always cook roast beef Sat. afternoon so we'd have it for Sat. supper and then for Sunday dinner. The house always smelled so good.
Junek


----------



## shelty lover

Gweniepooh said:


> So did I Julie. Wasn't to pleased with the face color and may change to my own suiting (perhaps more of a pinkish or tan tone and do the ears and hooves darker.....


Dark gray or black face might be cute too.


----------



## pacer

TNS said:


> U
> 
> Wonderful and rather scary dragon, Matthew! What's all this about a very special letter from a dog??


The special letter was written by the recipient of the 3 dogs looking in the window. The owner of the dogs was so thrilled that she sent Matthew a letter from her and from her dog. So wonderfully written. We both enjoyed the letter and so touching that it was written on one of the cards made from that picture. The names of the 3 dogs was listed underneath each. Only one of the dogs is still here on earth so meant a lot to the recipient to have that drawing.

The dragon does look a bit scary, but awesome. He finished the shading last night so now it has a bit more dimension on it.

Matthew was surprised when I told him that KAP is next weekend already.


----------



## pacer

scotslass said:


> Lovely recipes Kate
> Sorry to hear about your arm Sam, wish you a speedy recovery.
> I haven't been on here for so long, that I forgot my password lol
> Today I turn 50 and I am making wonderful changes in my life.
> One is trying not to be such a workaholic, but that is hard when I have a college student.
> I hope everyone is well as we start the fall season. Due for scattered showers and 75 today. Two days ago it was 90... I'm a fan of cooler weather
> have a great day everyone, time for me to get ready for work:-( this is day 8
> Looking forward to Thursday, a day off ... wahooooo


Happy Birthday to you. Fifty is too young to be forgetting. May your day be filled with many blessings.


----------



## Sorlenna

Hello, all--still kicking but work is kicking my butt this week again too. Ah well. It must be done!

Great picture, Matthew, and Gwen, lovely butterflies.

Sending positive thoughts for all in need, including Karla.

I read everything but can't remember specific things...safe travels to all on the road and in the air, and of course hugs & blessings.

Forgive me for being so brief, but my fingers just don't want to type any more today. Also need to go rustle up some grub for supper--I'm very hungry!


----------



## Sorlenna

Oh, and happy belated birthdays!


----------



## kiwifrau

gagesmom said:


> What's for dinner?
> 
> Growing up my Granny always had Roast Beef dinner at her house on Sunday nights. Well I have kinda kept that tradition going somewhat. I have Roast Beef one Sunday night every month. Except tonight, I have been day dreaming of this all day. Roast Beef, potatoes,carrots, onions and some horseradish too. DH makes the gravy.


Looks delicious! Love all your preemie hat's too.


----------



## pacer

Handy Family....Wishing you a very Happy Birthday-filled with many blessings.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KateB said:


> Or you can do as I did at 15 years old...I wore my brother's swimming mask ( kind of like something you would wear scuba diving, minus the tube) and it worked a treat. Just remember you're wearing it before you answer the door...ask me how I know...  :lol:
> I have heard that if you don't cut into the root until the last cut, that works.


Cutting the root out first (like coring a tomato), after leaving them in the refrig for at least 24 hrs, is the only way I can keep from bawling. I'm pretty sure my mom cut the top first and never used the refrig.


----------



## Bonnie7591

We love roast beef, but I must make yorkshire puddings with it or I get lots of complaints. I usually majestic it a couple of times / month.

Great little hats Melody.

Gwen, love the butterflies.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> If you have a good Medicare Advantage Plan which includes your main doctors, you've probably found the answer. This is a complete plan that handles everything that being in Traditional Medicare, Medicare D Prescription Plan and a Medi-Gap (Medicare Supplement) Plan would provide. The website, Medicare.gov, is a very good resource to find the right plan for your needs based on the prescriptions you take...not all plans are created equal.


OK, I would beg to disagree with you on the supplement plan-- it pays my 20% in traditional Medicare. Advantage ALWAYS have the patient pay 20% co-pay, at least the ones available in KS. I've never seen one that didn't have co-pay. My go-to person if I have questions will not usually recommend Advantage plans. We can discuss this at KAP. I am bushed-- spent the day in Salina at the Senior Fair-- mostly fun but the scams guy only wanted to talk about investment scams and that's not what is hitting most of the people I deal with. At least I got to sit and knit, even if I didn't learn much. Morning class was wonderful, on hearing loss.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

scotslass said:


> Lovely recipes Kate
> Sorry to hear about your arm Sam, wish you a speedy recovery.
> I haven't been on here for so long, that I forgot my password lol
> Today I turn 50 and I am making wonderful changes in my life.
> One is trying not to be such a workaholic, but that is hard when I have a college student.
> I hope everyone is well as we start the fall season. Due for scattered showers and 75 today. Two days ago it was 90... I'm a fan of cooler weather
> have a great day everyone, time for me to get ready for work:-( this is day 8
> Looking forward to Thursday, a day off ... wahooooo


Can't remember seeing your avatar but then, I've only been on here 6 months or so. Hope your B-day was a happy one. come see us more often.


----------



## martina

Karla is in my prayers.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome to my world of tomato bottling---I had to look it up and it doesn't sound nearly as exciting when we know it as tomato sauce. I have about 60 cups of cut up tomatoes cooking away in two large pots - both batches will be spaghetti sauce - starts with tomato sauce and then added peppers, onions, garlic, celery, and spices.


Your tomato sauces, etc, sound wonderful. My girls and I used to can a LOT of tomatoes each summer. I miss the home canned goods, just not the work, not sure I could stand it now.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Handy Family (Kati?) hope you have a lovely b-day.


----------



## Grandmapaula

jomacoy said:


> KTP Prayer Warriors Alert!! Kathy (khinkle) has a disabled niece in the hospital in a comma. Her name is Karla. I have been emailing and texting with Kathy for a while now. Todays email she asked me to add her to my prayers. So I am asking you to please add Karla to your list. Thank you. Kathy is about 600 miles form home but may have to head that way in the morning. Kathy is fine but worried.


Thanks for letting us know - Karla is in my "prayer book". Paula


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> We love roast beef, but I must make yorkshire puddings with it or I get lots of complaints. I usually majestic it a couple of times / month.
> 
> Great little hats Melody.
> 
> Gwen, love the butterflies.


Only way to serve roast beef is with Yorkshire pudding :thumbup: :thumbup: I get complaints too if I think I want to skip the yorkshire pudding.


----------



## NanaCaren

thought this was a wonderful idea, I am going to make it for the kids soon.

http://12tomatoes.com/2014/01/vegetarian-recipe-ratatouille-casserole.html


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie says need to post this for everyone on here. She wants to get one they have to sell 50 in order make them. right now there is only one sold.
> 
> http://*************/mykex?var=ppe1#pid=212&cid=5820&sid=front


I love the long sleeve t-shirt variation.


----------



## pammie1234

Sending prayers for Karla.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Only way to serve roast beef is with Yorkshire pudding :thumbup: :thumbup: I get complaints too if I think I want to skip the yorkshire pudding.


We had regular roast beef with other things, but rump roast was with yorkshire pudding for sure.


----------



## pacer

Quick reading to try to stay caught up. Lots to do and little time to get it done. Take care and have fun.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Well, it has started. The first acknowledged jihardist attack occurred last night in Victoria. Result is 2 injured police offcers and a deceased jihardist. I say jihardist and not Muslim as these actions are not supported by the wider and less extreme Muslim community. The worse aspect was that the deceased was only 18 years old. Please join me in prayers and support of the innocents in this and for a speedy recovery of 2 brave police officers who were doing their duty.


----------



## sassafras123

Busy bee, I join you in your prayers. When will man learn that war doesn't bring peace, peace and love bring peace. Off my pedestal.
Tired from ride. Did do cuff of sock with blue yarn Al got. Not really liking yarn, to uneven and bumpy but will persevere.


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> I love the long sleeve t-shirt variation.


I do too was thinking it would be nice to have as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> We had regular roast beef with other things, but rump roast was with yorkshire pudding for sure.


Rump roast is what grandma would make to. I use it as an excuse to have Yorkshire pudding


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> Years ago when I sewed a lot, I had a terrible time in fabric stores. I guess it was the dye in the fabrics!!
> Junek


Oh, yes, I had a terrible time, too, but totally unrelated to yours-- mine was I wanted to buy the whole store!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> I need one that has the excuses TO knit - like
> 
> Vacuum broke
> Hubby is gone
> Just Because
> 
> Please add your own excuses here!


If you don't have company coming there is no need to clean house, just knit.


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, it has started. The first acknowledged jihardist attack occurred last night in Victoria. Result is 2 injured police offcers and a deceased jihardist. I say jihardist and not Muslim as these actions are not supported by the wider and less extreme Muslim community. The worse aspect was that the deceased was only 18 years old. Please join me in prayers and support of the innocents in this and for a speedy recovery of 2 brave police officers who were doing their duty.


So sorry to hear this. Prayers for the wounded.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Tired of sheep so just finished up these. Started last night and got 7 done; took me 4 hours to finish the last 3 this morning/afternoon. Going to cut the out, put the to soak then dry and turn into brooches. Will be off the embroidery machine for the rest of today.


Oh, lovely.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

martina said:


> Excuses to knit
> I have yarn,
> I have needles,
> I have a pattern,
> I can,
> I want to
> I need to.


If I knew how to do "thumb's up" you'd have 3 for this!! Except it should be 
"patterns" not "a pattern". JMHO


----------



## NanaCaren

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, it has started. The first acknowledged jihardist attack occurred last night in Victoria. Result is 2 injured police offcers and a deceased jihardist. I say jihardist and not Muslim as these actions are not supported by the wider and less extreme Muslim community. The worse aspect was that the deceased was only 18 years old. Please join me in prayers and support of the innocents in this and for a speedy recovery of 2 brave police officers who were doing their duty.


How sad that is. Sending prayers for the innocents.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> the chemical reaction starts with any amount of damp, when mixed, this is why they put an amount of another substance (can't remember what) in the ready mix baking powders. I like to store them in glass with a close fitting lid.


And with ready made, always shake or stir up well before measuring. Somewhere along the way I was taught that the heavier stuff sinks to bottom.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers on the way...I've missed seeing Kathy on here....hope she has a safe journey home if she heads that way.



jomacoy said:


> KTP Prayer Warriors Alert!! Kathy (khinkle) has a disabled niece in the hospital in a comma. Her name is Karla. I have been emailing and texting with Kathy for a while now. Todays email she asked me to add her to my prayers. So I am asking you to please add Karla to your list. Thank you. Kathy is about 600 miles form home but may have to head that way in the morning. Kathy is fine but worried.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Not quite sure what is going on but since the fall I have a sore spot on the back that is swollen, although I went down forwards, and now like an electric shock going down the leg the last two days. Perhaps the swelling on the spine is rubbing nerves. If I am sitting and stand and try to walk (I thought it was a muscle cramping but it is more specified now and seems to be nerve pain.) it makes me almost go down, so I am using the cane again. After spending all that money on treatments, I had to go and fall. At least my ankles are better. Funny how most of my problems have to do with walking for the last 20 yrs. Just moves from one problem to the next. The store called me tonight to see how I was and they looked up my phone number on-line as the clerk neglected to put down my phone number. I thought that showed extra effort. I explained the days of being so sore and painful and requested that they fill the pot hole and he told me it was already filled. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I sure don't want anyone else to fall and go through this or much worse. I'm sure this is minor, but it is a painful nuisance. Doesn't hurt all the time though. I'm going to alternate with ice and heat, so we will see if I get any results. I had forgotten what day I fell so looked it up and it will be a week tomorrow. :roll:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

flyty1n said:


> I understand your concerns. Essential oils make it so I can't breathe, and it doesn't seem to matter which essential oil it is. If someone is wearing this, I have to get out fast in order to literally remain alive. I"d love it if those who love and wear these would do so in the confines of their own homes. We specifically request that patients coming to our surgery center wear no perfumes or oils at all until after their surgery and they are on their way home. Many of our nurses have this same allergic problem with essential oils.


We have trouble with perfumes at our Sr Center-- a couple gals sell Mary Kay or Avon and wear it WAY too heavily. My friend got bronchitis from it once.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We had that last night...yummy. I think I've had a taste for it ever since the weather started turning a little cool.



gagesmom said:


> What's for dinner?
> 
> Growing up my Granny always had Roast Beef dinner at her house on Sunday nights. Well I have kinda kept that tradition going somewhat. I have Roast Beef one Sunday night every month. Except tonight, I have been day dreaming of this all day. Roast Beef, potatoes,carrots, onions and some horseradish too. DH makes the gravy.


----------



## gagesmom

#13 purple hat.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom said:


> here is number 12, I finished 11 last night and cast on for number 12. What do you think?
> 
> Number 13 is about half way done.


Love how the self-striping or whatever you call it worked out-- darling. Looks a bit like a purple Flash.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Let's just agree to disagree since these plans are different in every state.



Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, I would beg to disagree with you on the supplement plan-- it pays my 20% in traditional Medicare. Advantage ALWAYS have the patient pay 20% co-pay, at least the ones available in KS. I've never seen one that didn't have co-pay. My go-to person if I have questions will not usually recommend Advantage plans. We can discuss this at KAP. I am bushed-- spent the day in Salina at the Senior Fair-- mostly fun but the scams guy only wanted to talk about investment scams and that's not what is hitting most of the people I deal with. At least I got to sit and knit, even if I didn't learn much. Morning class was wonderful, on hearing loss.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oooooo....that looks really good. I've been trying to have one meatless day per week and this is definitely something that DH and I would both like.



NanaCaren said:


> thought this was a wonderful idea, I am going to make it for the kids soon.
> 
> http://12tomatoes.com/2014/01/vegetarian-recipe-ratatouille-casserole.html


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love the Yorkshire pudding - but DH wasn't crazy about it....he loves his mashed potatoes and gravy along with the onions and carrots...sometimes I throw parsnips, turnips, ruttabaga in there also.



Cashmeregma said:


> We had regular roast beef with other things, but rump roast was with yorkshire pudding for sure.


----------



## KatyNora

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, it has started. The first acknowledged jihardist attack occurred last night in Victoria. Result is 2 injured police offcers and a deceased jihardist. I say jihardist and not Muslim as these actions are not supported by the wider and less extreme Muslim community. The worse aspect was that the deceased was only 18 years old. Please join me in prayers and support of the innocents in this and for a speedy recovery of 2 brave police officers who were doing their duty.


That's just awful. I do hope the officers will recover fully.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh no...so sorry to hear this---sounds like sciatica to me, but hope that that isn't it. Hope you get relief soon. I also hope that Sam and Sassafrass are doing much better and not in pain.



Cashmeregma said:


> Not quite sure what is going on but since the fall I have a sore spot on the back that is swollen, although I went down forwards, and now like an electric shock going down the leg the last two days. Perhaps the swelling on the spine is rubbing nerves. If I am sitting and stand and try to walk (I thought it was a muscle cramping but it is more specified now and seems to be nerve pain.) it makes me almost go down, so I am using the cane again. After spending all that money on treatments, I had to go and fall. At least my ankles are better. Funny how most of my problems have to do with walking for the last 20 yrs. Just moves from one problem to the next. The store called me tonight to see how I was and they looked up my phone number on-line as the clerk neglected to put down my phone number. I thought that showed extra effort. I explained the days of being so sore and painful and requested that they fill the pot hole and he told me it was already filled. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I sure don't want anyone else to fall and go through this or much worse. I'm sure this is minor, but it is a painful nuisance. Doesn't hurt all the time though. I'm going to alternate with ice and heat, so we will see if I get any results. I had forgotten what day I fell so looked it up and it will be a week tomorrow. :roll:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Someone asked what exercise we do at the Sr Center-- we do a combo of strength training, stretching and balance, 30 min, 3X a week. Our leader is a grad student, ex-military. He has even come to out impromptu lunches on days the Center is closed for holidays. 

I think there was another question but I forgot who asked and can't find the post. My brain is fried. 

We got rain today (drove in it most of the way to Salina) and it is very cool. Will re-program the thermostat so it doesn't get too cold tonight. Used to just tough it out but don't like to do that now. 

Busyworkerbee, so sorry about the jihadist attack. I think we will see more of this type thing in many locations.


----------



## gagesmom

working 6:30am to 3pm tomorrow. Night all 

Love and hugs to all.


----------



## pammie1234

Cashmeregma said:


> Not quite sure what is going on but since the fall I have a sore spot on the back that is swollen, although I went down forwards, and now like an electric shock going down the leg the last two days. Perhaps the swelling on the spine is rubbing nerves. If I am sitting and stand and try to walk (I thought it was a muscle cramping but it is more specified now and seems to be nerve pain.) it makes me almost go down, so I am using the cane again. After spending all that money on treatments, I had to go and fall. At least my ankles are better. Funny how most of my problems have to do with walking for the last 20 yrs. Just moves from one problem to the next. The store called me tonight to see how I was and they looked up my phone number on-line as the clerk neglected to put down my phone number. I thought that showed extra effort. I explained the days of being so sore and painful and requested that they fill the pot hole and he told me it was already filled. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I sure don't want anyone else to fall and go through this or much worse. I'm sure this is minor, but it is a painful nuisance. Doesn't hurt all the time though. I'm going to alternate with ice and heat, so we will see if I get any results. I had forgotten what day I fell so looked it up and it will be a week tomorrow. :roll:


When I was having a horrible back pain, someone told me to get some natural pills. I think I got them at Whole Foods or Sprouts. You place them under your tongue and in a certain order. They worked for me! If you are interested I will list them for you.


----------



## StellaK

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, I would beg to disagree with you on the supplement plan-- it pays my 20% in traditional Medicare. Advantage ALWAYS have the patient pay 20% co-pay, at least the ones available in KS. I've never seen one that didn't have co-pay.
> I live in Boise, Idaho and have had True Blue Medicare Advantage for the past eight years. I have never had to make a co-pay in all that time. I have had three hospitalizations in that time (0ne for a month with ten days of Intensive Care, open heart surgery, and two weeks in a rehab facility) and have had it all paid including ambulance. I pay $144 per month beyond the payment for Medicare part B. I would be afraid to try any other plan. I guess you have to be careful in choosing. StellaK


----------



## StellaK

Also, my Medicare Advantage plan covers part D for prescriptions and all deductibles.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I have literally over a thousand designs.....kind of over stocked like knitting patterns. I hope to make some 3D lace flowers but definitely not before the KAP. Today I put the brakes on the machine work so I can start packing things for the KAP. Started sorting out the t-shirts, etc. and getting everything ready to load into the car. Have my check list in hand and hopefully won't forget anything.....


TNS said:


> Ooh these are soooo pretty too. What else do you plan on doing? Is there no end to your talents..?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks for letting us know Jo. On the list now.


jomacoy said:


> KTP Prayer Warriors Alert!! Kathy (khinkle) has a disabled niece in the hospital in a comma. Her name is Karla. I have been emailing and texting with Kathy for a while now. Todays email she asked me to add her to my prayers. So I am asking you to please add Karla to your list. Thank you. Kathy is about 600 miles form home but may have to head that way in the morning. Kathy is fine but worried.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Of course I love purple but this is one of my favorites.


gagesmom said:


> here is number 12, I finished 11 last night and cast on for number 12. What do you think?
> 
> Number 13 is about half way done.


----------



## Gweniepooh

that looks so yummy.


NanaCaren said:


> thought this was a wonderful idea, I am going to make it for the kids soon.
> 
> http://12tomatoes.com/2014/01/vegetarian-recipe-ratatouille-casserole.html


----------



## Gweniepooh

I missed that you had a fall! Oh my goodness Daralene. Will going for one of the cold laser treatments be helpful? I am so sorry this has happened especially with KAP coming up quickly. Sending you many healing vibes and prayers to above for a speedy recovery.


Cashmeregma said:


> Not quite sure what is going on but since the fall I have a sore spot on the back that is swollen, although I went down forwards, and now like an electric shock going down the leg the last two days. Perhaps the swelling on the spine is rubbing nerves. If I am sitting and stand and try to walk (I thought it was a muscle cramping but it is more specified now and seems to be nerve pain.) it makes me almost go down, so I am using the cane again. After spending all that money on treatments, I had to go and fall. At least my ankles are better. Funny how most of my problems have to do with walking for the last 20 yrs. Just moves from one problem to the next. The store called me tonight to see how I was and they looked up my phone number on-line as the clerk neglected to put down my phone number. I thought that showed extra effort. I explained the days of being so sore and painful and requested that they fill the pot hole and he told me it was already filled. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I sure don't want anyone else to fall and go through this or much worse. I'm sure this is minor, but it is a painful nuisance. Doesn't hurt all the time though. I'm going to alternate with ice and heat, so we will see if I get any results. I had forgotten what day I fell so looked it up and it will be a week tomorrow. :roll:


----------



## flyty1n

Kansas g-ma said:


> And with ready made, always shake or stir up well before measuring. Somewhere along the way I was taught that the heavier stuff sinks to bottom.


I didn't know this nor that you could make your own. I shall get cream of tartar and mix my own from now on. Thanks.


----------



## flyty1n

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, it has started. The first acknowledged jihardist attack occurred last night in Victoria. Result is 2 injured police offcers and a deceased jihardist. I say jihardist and not Muslim as these actions are not supported by the wider and less extreme Muslim community. The worse aspect was that the deceased was only 18 years old. Please join me in prayers and support of the innocents in this and for a speedy recovery of 2 brave police officers who were doing their duty.


I am so sorry to hear that you are now dealing with terrorists as well. How sad for all. It reminds me of reading Eric Hoffer's book, The True Believer, when studying sociology. Amazing how one's actions are often controlled by beliefs.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

StellaK said:


> Kansas g-ma said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I would beg to disagree with you on the supplement plan-- it pays my 20% in traditional Medicare. Advantage ALWAYS have the patient pay 20% co-pay, at least the ones available in KS. I've never seen one that didn't have co-pay.
> I live in Boise, Idaho and have had True Blue Medicare Advantage for the past eight years. I have never had to make a co-pay in all that time. I have had three hospitalizations in that time (0ne for a month with ten days of Intensive Care, open heart surgery, and two weeks in a rehab facility) and have had it all paid including ambulance. I pay $144 per month beyond the payment for Medicare part B. I would be afraid to try any other plan. I guess you have to be careful in choosing. StellaK
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, lady, you REALLY got a deal. We do have a few Advantage plans that have almost no premium but all in KS have co-pays. Yes, I would go for that one, too. You are very lucky.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kansas g-ma

StellaK said:


> Also, my Medicare Advantage plan covers part D for prescriptions and all deductibles.


Again, you really got a deal. If I could get that and use my doctor, I would be there in a flash. A friend of a friend went on Advantage here, thinking she would save big $$, almost immediately got put in hospital, can't remember what all happened/was done, but she had to pay co-pays/deductibles that amounted to more than 2 yrs worth of supplement premiums. She switched back to regular Medicare.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Busyworkerbee, terrible about the jihadists, I hope the injured recovery. What a crazy world we live in. 
Daralene, sorry you are having pain, I hope it resolves soon. Will you still be able to go to KAP.
Caren, that ratatouille is so pretty but not for me I'm afraid, 
Got to the eye doctor today, don't need new glasses after all, I thought I probably would.
Tomorrow morning I will get that seafood sauce going. In the afternoon the GKs come for overnight while both parents work.
Another nice day today but starting to cool down, good thing ai got so much done earlier in the week. Still need to dig the gladiolas, hopefully get that done tomorrow too.
My cold room is still too warm to dig the potatoes & carrots yet, another couple of weeks for that I guess.


----------



## nittergma

I've been reading off and on all day and I'm only on page 23. Cashmeregma, Do you remember where in Chagrin Falls you got you beautiful yarn? I know that town very well, and I know it has several art shops but didn't know about a yarn shop. 
noraderm, your pup is beautiful! With those eyes I'm afraid I'd be guilty of spoiling!
Bonnie, I'm glad the fire is under control and I hope there wasn't too much loss. I didn't realize it was that dry there. 
I better keep reading for a while then bed. nittergma.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Not quite sure what is going on but since the fall I have a sore spot on the back that is swollen, although I went down forwards, and now like an electric shock going down the leg the last two days. Perhaps the swelling on the spine is rubbing nerves. If I am sitting and stand and try to walk (I thought it was a muscle cramping but it is more specified now and seems to be nerve pain.) it makes me almost go down, so I am using the cane again. After spending all that money on treatments, I had to go and fall. At least my ankles are better. Funny how most of my problems have to do with walking for the last 20 yrs. Just moves from one problem to the next. The store called me tonight to see how I was and they looked up my phone number on-line as the clerk neglected to put down my phone number. I thought that showed extra effort. I explained the days of being so sore and painful and requested that they fill the pot hole and he told me it was already filled. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I sure don't want anyone else to fall and go through this or much worse. I'm sure this is minor, but it is a painful nuisance. Doesn't hurt all the time though. I'm going to alternate with ice and heat, so we will see if I get any results. I had forgotten what day I fell so looked it up and it will be a week tomorrow. :roll:


Poor you. Not good.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no...so sorry to hear this---sounds like sciatica to me, but hope that that isn't it. Hope you get relief soon. I also hope that Sam and Sassafrass are doing much better and not in pain.


Thank you. I've had sciatica and this is different, but maybe it is, just caused by a different thing so feels different.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> When I was having a horrible back pain, someone told me to get some natural pills. I think I got them at Whole Foods or Sprouts. You place them under your tongue and in a certain order. They worked for me! If you are interested I will list them for you.


Yes, I would be able to get them tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma

StellaK said:


> Kansas g-ma said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I would beg to disagree with you on the supplement plan-- it pays my 20% in traditional Medicare. Advantage ALWAYS have the patient pay 20% co-pay, at least the ones available in KS. I've never seen one that didn't have co-pay.
> I live in Boise, Idaho and have had True Blue Medicare Advantage for the past eight years. I have never had to make a co-pay in all that time. I have had three hospitalizations in that time (0ne for a month with ten days of Intensive Care, open heart surgery, and two weeks in a rehab facility) and have had it all paid including ambulance. I pay $144 per month beyond the payment for Medicare part B. I would be afraid to try any other plan. I guess you have to be careful in choosing. StellaK
> 
> 
> 
> That was a lot of major surgery. Glad you are here to tell us about it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I have literally over a thousand designs.....kind of over stocked like knitting patterns. I hope to make some 3D lace flowers but definitely not before the KAP. Today I put the brakes on the machine work so I can start packing things for the KAP. Started sorting out the t-shirts, etc. and getting everything ready to load into the car. Have my check list in hand and hopefully won't forget anything.....


Gwen, will we get a list of what we are doing, addresses, times, etc., or should I be looking for an email that has all this on it that I have missed when I went through. So sorry to ask. I don't mean to cause more work.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I missed that you had a fall! Oh my goodness Daralene. Will going for one of the cold laser treatments be helpful? I am so sorry this has happened especially with KAP coming up quickly. Sending you many healing vibes and prayers to above for a speedy recovery.


Thanks Gwen. I don't think I can put out any more money right now with KAP and I want to buy a machine so am saving for that. If it is too bad though I will have to give in and call for some more treatments.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Busyworkerbee, terrible about the jihadists, I hope the injured recovery. What a crazy world we live in.
> Daralene, sorry you are having pain, I hope it resolves soon. Will you still be able to go to KAP.
> Caren, that ratatouille is so pretty but not for me I'm afraid,
> Got to the eye doctor today, don't need new glasses after all, I thought I probably would.
> Tomorrow morning I will get that seafood sauce going. In the afternoon the GKs come for overnight while both parents work.
> Another nice day today but starting to cool down, good thing ai got so much done earlier in the week. Still need to dig the gladiolas, hopefully get that done tomorrow too.
> My cold room is still too warm to dig the potatoes & carrots yet, another couple of weeks for that I guess.


Thanks Bonnie.
Caren, the ratatouille is for me. :XD:

Bonnie, how long will things like carrots and potatoes last in the cold room What other things can you keep in there. Tomatoes, onions??? So interesting.


----------



## Spider

Lost you guys so now have to read backwards to catch up. 
Ended up in the ER yesterday morning. We were afraid I was having a stroke, I was so dizzy and it was a awful feeling, but turnd out to be sut exhaustion, sleep deprivation and anxiety. They did do a Ct scan and found something in the brain that will do an MRI on Friday night so any extra prayers will be nice. They wrote an excuse for no work this week and it has been nice to be home and just sleep and get caught up 
Now to just get this MRI done and get a reasonable schedule at work figured out. Now to read to see how you all are.


----------



## Spider

Lost you guys so now have to read backwards to catch up. 
Ended up in the ER yesterday morning. We were afraid I was having a stroke, I was so dizzy and it was a awful feeling, but turnd out to be sut exhaustion, sleep deprivation and anxiety. They did do a Ct scan and found something in the brain that will do an MRI on Friday night so any extra prayers will be nice. They wrote an excuse for no work this week and it has been nice to be home and just sleep and get caught up 
Now to just get this MRI done and get a reasonable schedule at work figured out. Now to read to see how you all are.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> Lost you guys so now have to read backwards to catch up.
> Ended up in the ER yesterday morning. We were afraid I was having a stroke, I was so dizzy and it was a awful feeling, but turnd out to be sut exhaustion, sleep deprivation and anxiety. They did do a Ct scan and found something in the brain that will do an MRI on Friday night so any extra prayers will be nice. They wrote an excuse for no work this week and it has been nice to be home and just sleep and get caught up
> Now to just get this MRI done and get a reasonable schedule at work figured out. Now to read to see how you all are.


Oh no, so sorry to hear this. Please take care and know we will have your back with prayers from this end.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Poor you. Not good.


Guess it isn't much compared to others, but so sad that the treatments helped and then I messed it all up. :x


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'll see if I can find her name and the label for info.



nittergma said:


> I've been reading off and on all day and I'm only on page 23. Cashmeregma, Do you remember where in Chagrin Falls you got you beautiful yarn? I know that town very well, and I know it has several art shops but didn't know about a yarn shop.
> noraderm, your pup is beautiful! With those eyes I'm afraid I'd be guilty of spoiling!
> Bonnie, I'm glad the fire is under control and I hope there wasn't too much loss. I didn't realize it was that dry there.
> I better keep reading for a while then bed. nittergma.


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sorry to hear this -- must be very scary. I know that anxiety and lack of sleep can manifest in so many ways. Hope the time off and rest are very helpful.

I was so hoping that when DH and you were both working and settled somewhat (albeit going back and forth), that life would be easier. I hope that still comes for you -- and soon!!

Extra prayers being said and some hugs being sent your way.



Spider said:


> Lost you guys so now have to read backwards to catch up.
> Ended up in the ER yesterday morning. We were afraid I was having a stroke, I was so dizzy and it was a awful feeling, but turnd out to be sut exhaustion, sleep deprivation and anxiety. They did do a Ct scan and found something in the brain that will do an MRI on Friday night so any extra prayers will be nice. They wrote an excuse for no work this week and it has been nice to be home and just sleep and get caught up
> Now to just get this MRI done and get a reasonable schedule at work figured out. Now to read to see how you all are.


----------



## busyworkerbee

sassafras123 said:


> Busy bee, I join you in your prayers. When will man learn that war doesn't bring peace, peace and love bring peace. Off my pedestal.
> Tired from ride. Did do cuff of sock with blue yarn Al got. Not really liking yarn, to uneven and bumpy but will persevere.


Never. They will never learn, and worse, it is the women who have to pick up the pieces of what is destroyed to rebuild.


----------



## busyworkerbee

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers on the way...I've missed seeing Kathy on here....hope she has a safe journey home if she heads that way.


jomacoy wrote:
KTP Prayer Warriors Alert!! Kathy (khinkle) has a disabled niece in the hospital in a comma. Her name is Karla. I have been emailing and texting with Kathy for a while now. Todays email she asked me to add her to my prayers. So I am asking you to please add Karla to your list. Thank you. Kathy is about 600 miles form home but may have to head that way in the morning. Kathy is fine but worried.

Prayers Kathy and for your niece. Please let us know how things are progressing. Hugs to Kathy and her niece.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Nittergama: I've never been to the store as I ordered online. I got the yarn at Alpaca Fiber Studio. http://www.alpacafiberstudio.biz/yarn.html

It is by appointment or open most Saturdays. A call would be good before going, but she was so helpful and said if I was ever in town to call and she would open for me and I'm sure does the same for others.

151 Bell St. Chagrin Falls
You can see the yarn called friends there. Different types of yarn that go together for a project.

Here's another one: http://www.theartfulyarn.com
I know the following is over but thought you might enjoy seeing one of their activities:

Join us September 5- 20 for the 7th Annual Yarn Discovery Tour! Seventeen yarn shops in Northeast Ohio host this two-week launch to the Fall fibering season! Purchase a $5 passport at any participating shop for just $5 and receive a free Yarn Tour souvenir tote bag. Then plan your tour! When you spend $10 or more at any participating shop you receive a free pattern and entry into that shops $100 prize basket. Visit 5, 10, 13 or all the shops and receive entry into Yarn Tour Prize Baskets as well. How fun is that!? For information on participating shops, days and more, go to:

http://www.YarnDiscoveryTour.com

Our Location:

Step North
100 North Main Street, Suite 230
Chagrin Falls, Ohio 44022
Free, covered parking right behind the shop
(440) 321-9754 or by email on our Contacts page
They are on FB and Ravelry too.
Would you like to receive our monthly newsletter? Email us at [email protected]

Hope this helps. They both seem like such fascinating stores. They are 1 min. apart by car and 9 min. walking according to Google maps. On opposite sides of the river.


----------



## busyworkerbee

KateB said:


> Or you can do as I did at 15 years old...I wore my brother's swimming mask ( kind of like something you would wear scuba diving, minus the tube) and it worked a treat. Just remember you're wearing it before you answer the door...ask me how I know...  :lol:
> I have heard that if you don't cut into the root until the last cut, that works.


Mmmmmmm, I have only just realised that when I am slicing onion, I hold the roots to stablilise the onion on the board or mandoline. I have been having less of an issue with my eyes without realising it.


----------



## busyworkerbee

scotslass said:


> Lovely recipes Kate
> Sorry to hear about your arm Sam, wish you a speedy recovery.
> I haven't been on here for so long, that I forgot my password lol
> Today I turn 50 and I am making wonderful changes in my life.
> One is trying not to be such a workaholic, but that is hard when I have a college student.
> I hope everyone is well as we start the fall season. Due for scattered showers and 75 today. Two days ago it was 90... I'm a fan of cooler weather
> have a great day everyone, time for me to get ready for work:-( this is day 8
> Looking forward to Thursday, a day off ... wahooooo


I tend to miss most of the birthdays, but I haven't missed yours. Happy Birthday.


----------



## busyworkerbee

NanaCaren said:


> This is seriously one of the funniest things I have heard. I know a lot of people that work at call centers and they do get calls this silly from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152392535468181
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, should this guy even hold a licence? Even I know D is for drive and N is for neutral. Wonder what he thinks R is for.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Skype has just notified me that it is Sam's birthday.

Happy Birthday Sam. Hoping you and your computer are both recovering and you get back to us soon.


----------



## jomacoy

No no you are not!! You are a very busy lady. Thank you.



gagesmom said:


> Oh my gosh, I am a fool . So sorry Jomacoy I completely forgot to wish you a Happy Birthday as well.


----------



## jomacoy

Thank you! Thanks for the prayers too. Haven't heard back from Kathy yet but will let everyone know when I do.



Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much for letting us know. I certainly will be praying for her. How sad and troubling.
> 
> I think I wished you a Happy Birthday, but just in case,
> Happy Birthday. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jomacoy

Thank you.



gagesmom said:


> I am on the job. Prayers headed up to the man upstairs for Karla.


----------



## busyworkerbee

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie says need to post this for everyone on here. She wants to get one they have to sell 50 in order make them. right now there is only one sold.
> 
> http://*************/mykex?var=ppe1#pid=212&cid=5820&sid=front


Lovely, would order one if I was in the US


----------



## jomacoy

Thanks June. I will tell her.



jknappva said:


> Thanks for letting us know. Kathy has been so busy lately, we haven't heard from her. Will gladly add Karla to the prayer list. It really gets long at times. If you email or text her soon, give her my love.
> Junek


----------



## jomacoy

Thank you Sorlenna.



Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all--still kicking but work is kicking my butt this week again too. Ah well. It must be done!
> 
> Great picture, Matthew, and Gwen, lovely butterflies.
> 
> Sending positive thoughts for all in need, including Karla.
> 
> I read everything but can't remember specific things...safe travels to all on the road and in the air, and of course hugs & blessings.
> 
> Forgive me for being so brief, but my fingers just don't want to type any more today. Also need to go rustle up some grub for supper--I'm very hungry!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> Tired of sheep so just finished up these. Started last night and got 7 done; took me 4 hours to finish the last 3 this morning/afternoon. Going to cut the out, put the to soak then dry and turn into brooches. Will be off the embroidery machine for the rest of today.


I just love the things that can be done on embroidery machines these days. So lovely.


----------



## jomacoy

Thank you Martina.



martina said:


> Karla is in my prayers.


----------



## busyworkerbee

martina said:


> Excuses to knit
> I have yarn,
> I have needles,
> I have a pattern,
> I can,
> I want to
> I need to.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jomacoy

Thank you Grandmapaula. I knew I could depend on the KTP Prayer Warriors!!



Grandmapaula said:


> Thanks for letting us know - Karla is in my "prayer book". Paula


----------



## jomacoy

Thanks Pammie1234!



pammie1234 said:


> Sending prayers for Karla.


----------



## jomacoy

Prayers being said.



busyworkerbee said:


> Well, it has started. The first acknowledged jihardist attack occurred last night in Victoria. Result is 2 injured police offcers and a deceased jihardist. I say jihardist and not Muslim as these actions are not supported by the wider and less extreme Muslim community. The worse aspect was that the deceased was only 18 years old. Please join me in prayers and support of the innocents in this and for a speedy recovery of 2 brave police officers who were doing their duty.


----------



## busyworkerbee

gagesmom said:


> here is number 12, I finished 11 last night and cast on for number 12. What do you think?
> 
> Number 13 is about half way done.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jomacoy

Thanks Rookie.



RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers on the way...I've missed seeing Kathy on here....hope she has a safe journey home if she heads that way.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Cashmeregma said:


> I will have to get you the recipe to make your own. Just as good and perhaps less expensive. If I find it you might not want to thank me. Well. maybe you could just make them for special celebrations. Think my sister still has the recipe. I'll check.


Oh yes please


----------



## jomacoy

Thanks Gwen. Looking forward to hearing from the KAP.



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for letting us know Jo. On the list now.


----------



## busyworkerbee

gagesmom said:


> #13 purple hat.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Kansas g-ma said:


> Someone asked what exercise we do at the Sr Center-- we do a combo of strength training, stretching and balance, 30 min, 3X a week. Our leader is a grad student, ex-military. He has even come to out impromptu lunches on days the Center is closed for holidays.
> 
> I think there was another question but I forgot who asked and can't find the post. My brain is fried.
> 
> We got rain today (drove in it most of the way to Salina) and it is very cool. Will re-program the thermostat so it doesn't get too cold tonight. Used to just tough it out but don't like to do that now.
> 
> Busyworkerbee, so sorry about the jihadist attack. I think we will see more of this type thing in many locations.


To be honest, I am expecting something big in November here in SE Qld because of the G20.


----------



## jomacoy

busyworkerbee said:


> jomacoy wrote:
> KTP Prayer Warriors Alert!! Kathy (khinkle) has a disabled niece in the hospital in a comma. Her name is Karla. I have been emailing and texting with Kathy for a while now. Todays email she asked me to add her to my prayers. So I am asking you to please add Karla to your list. Thank you. Kathy is about 600 miles form home but may have to head that way in the morning. Kathy is fine but worried.
> 
> Prayers Kathy and for your niece. Please let us know how things are progressing. Hugs to Kathy and her niece.


Thank you.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Spider said:


> Lost you guys so now have to read backwards to catch up.
> Ended up in the ER yesterday morning. We were afraid I was having a stroke, I was so dizzy and it was a awful feeling, but turnd out to be sut exhaustion, sleep deprivation and anxiety. They did do a Ct scan and found something in the brain that will do an MRI on Friday night so any extra prayers will be nice. They wrote an excuse for no work this week and it has been nice to be home and just sleep and get caught up
> Now to just get this MRI done and get a reasonable schedule at work figured out. Now to read to see how you all are.


Prayers, dear that it was simply a shadow on the scan and nothing serious. The rest will be good, I know all about bad work schedules leaving no time for decent rest.


----------



## pammie1234

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I would be able to get them tomorrow.


Here is the list: 
Arnica Montana
Hypericum
Ruta Graveolens
Rhus Toxicodendron

Get in 30C. They are homeopathic remedies. Take 1 pellet of each in the order listed. Take Arnica every 4 or 5 hours and repeat all 4 every day for a week or two. (This is what the lady told me, but I didn't take the Arnica separately.)

I think I just did all 4 twice a day.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Cashmeregma I am printing out maps to all the locations on Saturday. These will be available on Friday. I did send everyone a listing of what they were signed up for on Friday and Saturday awhile back. I'll resend it to you. I also have a spread sheet that shows the information. I'll send you that if I can not find the other email.


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, will we get a list of what we are doing, addresses, times, etc., or should I be looking for an email that has all this on it that I have missed when I went through. So sorry to ask. I don't mean to cause more work.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Surrey, it is raining today which makes the garden smell wonderful.

6 days to go now (no TNS I am NOT counting {much}) Everything is more or less sorted. Food supplies for Mr P, lists (which will not be read) for Mr P, just got to do a bit of tidying up and get my knitting ready for the flight (I shall put it on short bamboo circular needles).

I have done catch up backwards and did a mental reply to everyone!

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all. 

Photo for today


----------



## darowil

Wombatnomore said:


> I actually did originally start with a simple yarn over type of pattern but that was worse!
> 
> On the strength of your visiting Bendigo Woollen Mills, I visited the web site simply to sigh and moan and then the next thing I know I've ordered yarn to make dress/jumper!
> 
> I forgot to tell you I had another WIP, the same dress/jumper!
> 
> Thank you for your inspiration and I hope you have a wonderful time at the 'Mills' and visiting with the other KPers!


Sounds likeI'm a bad influence!
Needed to go to Spotlight today (forgot eyes and nose for the bear I will show later- and ended up with two balls of yarn. And I haven't made it to the interesting places yet!


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Those power naps & stops are important! What are the roads like? We drove almost all of our trip on 4-lane, Interstate highways. Sometimes the speed limits got up to 80 mph! That is really fast! It was rarely lower than 70/75. Most of the Interstate hwys. are at 70 or more now. Out west the limits are higher than in the east.


One or two lanes (each way) I was never stuck for long. But it would have been different going the other way. People were heading back to South Australia from the football (which the South Aussie team lost by the slimmest of margins, if the game had gone another 30seconds the result could well have been different as all the play was going South Australia's way). As it was a final- for a place in the Grand Final many people had driven over for it. Single lane with overtaking lanes is sufficient normally in our country areas- more of course as we get closer to major towns.
I have been really grateful for the new GPS-I would have hated trying to get places without him telling how to get there. So well worth the cost of it.
Speed limits 100 or 110 in open areas (80km=50 miles).


----------



## darowil

Scottlass Have a lovely birthday- and an extra special mine at that. Did you do anything special (or are you doing anything special)?


----------



## KateB

It's Sam's birthday today! Many Happy Returns!


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> What's for dinner?
> 
> Growing up my Granny always had Roast Beef dinner at her house on Sunday nights. Well I have kinda kept that tradition going somewhat. I have Roast Beef one Sunday night every month. Except tonight, I have been day dreaming of this all day. Roast Beef, potatoes,carrots, onions and some horseradish too. DH makes the gravy.


Looks tasty!


----------



## darowil

Spider said:


> Lost you guys so now have to read backwards to catch up.
> Ended up in the ER yesterday morning. We were afraid I was having a stroke, I was so dizzy and it was a awful feeling, but turnd out to be sut exhaustion, sleep deprivation and anxiety. They did do a Ct scan and found something in the brain that will do an MRI on Friday night so any extra prayers will be nice. They wrote an excuse for no work this week and it has been nice to be home and just sleep and get caught up
> Now to just get this MRI done and get a reasonable schedule at work figured out. Now to read to see how you all are.


You always seem to be doing an awful lot so if the MRI comes back clear it might all be good- making you slowdown! Enjoy the days off and try not to worry too much about what they might find (not easy I know!)


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> We love roast beef, but I must make yorkshire puddings with it or I get lots of complaints. I usually majestic it a couple of times / month.
> .


How very queenly of you!
:lol:


----------



## KateB

Kansas g-ma said:


> If I knew how to do "thumb's up" you'd have 3 for this!! Except it should be
> "patterns" not "a pattern". JMHO


When you write your post, there's a box on the left with all the smileys and things in it. You just have to click on one and it will appear in the post. 
To do the colours or bold, etc, you have to put in the two bracketed bits (one in front of the words you want highlighted and one after, to finish it) into your post, like this....I'll use round brackets in this example or it won't show up, rather than the square ones you need to use.

I want (color=red)this(/color) to be red. When you use the correct brackets it should come out as.....
I want this to be red.


----------



## darowil

Had a great time with Kathy today- the weather held on and we did get to sit outside. Now it is pouring, very kindly waited until I got to the Motel so we can enjoy listening to the rain. 
Kathy has photos of me with Serena but I will post a gorgeous one of her with a Gypseycream bear I made (I bought the yarn after Serena was born and left it till a few days ago. Broke a needle and needed stuffing so found a shop and got them yesterday. Then realised I had no eyes or nose either. So today stopped and picked them up. Managed to get the bear totally finished other than the face and sewing on the head before I arrived and finished her there,


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> Not quite sure what is going on but since the fall I have a sore spot on the back that is swollen, although I went down forwards, and now like an electric shock going down the leg the last two days. Perhaps the swelling on the spine is rubbing nerves. If I am sitting and stand and try to walk (I thought it was a muscle cramping but it is more specified now and seems to be nerve pain.) it makes me almost go down, so I am using the cane again. After spending all that money on treatments, I had to go and fall. At least my ankles are better. Funny how most of my problems have to do with walking for the last 20 yrs. Just moves from one problem to the next. The store called me tonight to see how I was and they looked up my phone number on-line as the clerk neglected to put down my phone number. I thought that showed extra effort. I explained the days of being so sore and painful and requested that they fill the pot hole and he told me it was already filled. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I sure don't want anyone else to fall and go through this or much worse. I'm sure this is minor, but it is a painful nuisance. Doesn't hurt all the time though. I'm going to alternate with ice and heat, so we will see if I get any results. I had forgotten what day I fell so looked it up and it will be a week tomorrow. :roll:


Hope it starts to feel a lot better soon. Such a shame when you had just started to get more mobility.


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> #13 purple hat.


You knit at the speed of light! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Good morning- almost afternoon Kate. Almost 9pm here so might think of going to bed. 
Maryanne must have known what I was saying- she has just said 'nearly time for bed?" Think that might mean off to bed. As we are in a hotel we are sharing a room-indeed a bed!


----------



## KateB

Spider said:


> Lost you guys so now have to read backwards to catch up.
> Ended up in the ER yesterday morning. We were afraid I was having a stroke, I was so dizzy and it was a awful feeling, but turnd out to be sut exhaustion, sleep deprivation and anxiety. They did do a Ct scan and found something in the brain that will do an MRI on Friday night so any extra prayers will be nice. They wrote an excuse for no work this week and it has been nice to be home and just sleep and get caught up
> Now to just get this MRI done and get a reasonable schedule at work figured out. Now to read to see how you all are.


Please take care of yourself and I will keep you in my thoughts for a clear MRI scan.


----------



## RookieRetiree

busyworkerbee said:


> Ummm, should this guy even hold a licence? Even I know D is for drive and N is for neutral. Wonder what he thinks R is for.


R is for Race mode.....At the end of the clip, he calls back and everyone realizes that it is a hoax ---


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Had a great time with Kathy today- the weather held on and we did get to sit outside. Now it is pouring, very kindly waited until I got to the Motel so we can enjoy listening to the rain.
> Kathy has photos of me with Serena but I will post a gorgeous one of her with a Gypseycream bear I made (I bought the yarn after Serena was born and left it till a few days ago. Broke a needle and needed stuffing so found a shop and got them yesterday. Then realised I had no eyes or nose either. So today stopped and picked them up. Managed to get the bear totally finished other than the face and sewing on the head before I arrived and finished her there,


Gorgeous girl with a lovely bear!


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Good morning- almost afternoon Kate. Almost 9pm here so might think of going to bed.
> Maryanne must have known what I was saying- she has just said 'nearly time for bed?" Think that might mean off to bed. As we are in a hotel we are sharing a room-indeed a bed!


Sweet dreams!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Adorable!! The bear, too!! Great job.



darowil said:


> Had a great time with Kathy today- the weather held on and we did get to sit outside. Now it is pouring, very kindly waited until I got to the Motel so we can enjoy listening to the rain.
> Kathy has photos of me with Serena but I will post a gorgeous one of her with a Gypseycream bear I made (I bought the yarn after Serena was born and left it till a few days ago. Broke a needle and needed stuffing so found a shop and got them yesterday. Then realised I had no eyes or nose either. So today stopped and picked them up. Managed to get the bear totally finished other than the face and sewing on the head before I arrived and finished her there,


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, it has started. The first acknowledged jihardist attack occurred last night in Victoria. Result is 2 injured police offcers and a deceased jihardist. I say jihardist and not Muslim as these actions are not supported by the wider and less extreme Muslim community. The worse aspect was that the deceased was only 18 years old. Please join me in prayers and support of the innocents in this and for a speedy recovery of 2 brave police officers who were doing their duty.


That's terrifying. I sincerely hope this is an isolated incident!! I will keep the police officers in my prayers and your whole country!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yes, I had a terrible time, too, but totally unrelated to yours-- mine was I wanted to buy the whole store!!


Oh, yes. That was definitely a problem, too. I have the same problem with yarn now!!
Junek


----------



## KateB

At the beginning of this week Luke wasn't quite up to par, had a few filthy nappies and was sick once, but he seemed to throw it off quite quickly and is now fine.....however, last night DH was unwell (both ends! :shock: ) and I got a phone call early this morning from DS to say both he and Luke's mum had also been unwell all night. :thumbdown: At the moment I'm the only one left standing so keep your fingers crossed for me that I manage to avoid it. :shock: I'm hoping my old "teachers' immunity" from bugs is still working!


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Not quite sure what is going on but since the fall I have a sore spot on the back that is swollen, although I went down forwards, and now like an electric shock going down the leg the last two days. Perhaps the swelling on the spine is rubbing nerves. If I am sitting and stand and try to walk (I thought it was a muscle cramping but it is more specified now and seems to be nerve pain.) it makes me almost go down, so I am using the cane again. After spending all that money on treatments, I had to go and fall. At least my ankles are better. Funny how most of my problems have to do with walking for the last 20 yrs. Just moves from one problem to the next. The store called me tonight to see how I was and they looked up my phone number on-line as the clerk neglected to put down my phone number. I thought that showed extra effort. I explained the days of being so sore and painful and requested that they fill the pot hole and he told me it was already filled. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I sure don't want anyone else to fall and go through this or much worse. I'm sure this is minor, but it is a painful nuisance. Doesn't hurt all the time though. I'm going to alternate with ice and heat, so we will see if I get any results. I had forgotten what day I fell so looked it up and it will be a week tomorrow. :roll:


I am so sorry, Daralene. I totally missed that you'd fallen. Please be careful with the ice. I've heard you should never use ice on your back. You probably should see the Dr. You may have a broken bone pressing on a nerve.
I'll add you to my prayers!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> #13 purple hat.


You're making these so quickly, Mel! And they're all so cute!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

Gosh I am getting further and further behind. :shock: 

Darrowil and Maryanne made it safely to me today... we had a lovely couple of hours. Lots of chatting and of course Serena was the star of the day. Darrowil gave Serena a Gypsy Cream Bear... just gorgeous. She has the photos of this so I am sure she will post one. 

It is already after 9pm so I am only on quickly for now. 

Enjoy your time in Bendigo........ Darrowil (Margaret) . I hope the sun shines at some point. LOL. It has been raining since not long after you left here.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I hope so, too. Nothing like sharing the love that means everyone getting sick. Hope everyone is better soon. Sounds like he may have picked up something at day care or someplace.

DS called yesterday to see if I could come up today to watch the little one -- she was running a fever yesterday and had to come home from daycare -- and unless free of fever for 24 hours won't be able to go today, either. I would have driven up there last night, but I still have tomatoes to put up or they'll spoil.



KateB said:


> At the beginning of this week Luke wasn't quite up to par, had a few filthy nappies and was sick once, but he seemed to throw it off quite quickly and is now fine.....however, last night DH was unwell (both ends! :shock: ) and I got a phone call early this morning from DS to say both he and Luke's mum had also been unwell all night. :thumbdown: At the moment I'm the only one left standing so keep your fingers crossed for me that I manage to avoid it. :shock: I'm hoping my old "teachers' immunity" from bugs is still working!


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> Lost you guys so now have to read backwards to catch up.
> Ended up in the ER yesterday morning. We were afraid I was having a stroke, I was so dizzy and it was a awful feeling, but turnd out to be sut exhaustion, sleep deprivation and anxiety. They did do a Ct scan and found something in the brain that will do an MRI on Friday night so any extra prayers will be nice. They wrote an excuse for no work this week and it has been nice to be home and just sleep and get caught up
> Now to just get this MRI done and get a reasonable schedule at work figured out. Now to read to see how you all are.


Oh, my dear. I'm so sorry to hear this. I know you've been working way too hard and too much. Is there any way you can work less? Perhaps only one job? This may be a wake up call to slow WAY down.
I will definitely say extra prayers for you. And relax while you're off work instead of doing more housework!!
Hugs,sister of my heart!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

And here is one photo from today.....


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> Skype has just notified me that it is Sam's birthday.
> 
> Happy Birthday Sam. Hoping you and your computer are both recovering and you get back to us soon.


Hope Sam sees all the birthday wishes since his computer is in the spa!!
Wishing you a wonderful, pain free birthday, dearest Sam!!
Junek


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh I am getting further and further behind. :shock:
> 
> Darrowil and Maryanne made it safely to me today... we had a lovely couple of hours. Lots of chatting and of course Serena was the star of the day. Darrowil gave Serena a Gypsy Cream Bear... just gorgeous. She has the photos of this so I am sure she will post one.
> 
> It is already after 9pm so I am only on quickly for now.
> 
> Enjoy your time in Bendigo........ Darrowil (Margaret) . I hope the sun shines at some point. LOL. It has been raining since not long after you left here.


It must have followed me then as I beat it here.
It was funny when DD came and Cathy went to introduce me- D, D ... silence and then finally Margaret- she couldn't get past Darowil!
And now I really am off to bed, so see you all tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar

One more....


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, it is raining today which makes the garden smell wonderful.
> 
> 6 days to go now (no TNS I am NOT counting {much}) Everything is more or less sorted. Food supplies for Mr P, lists (which will not be read) for Mr P, just got to do a bit of tidying up and get my knitting ready for the flight (I shall put it on short bamboo circular needles).
> 
> I have done catch up backwards and did a mental reply to everyone!
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Photo for today


Wonky or not, still beautiful and peaceful!
I know you must be so excited waiting for the trip!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Had a great time with Kathy today- the weather held on and we did get to sit outside. Now it is pouring, very kindly waited until I got to the Motel so we can enjoy listening to the rain.
> Kathy has photos of me with Serena but I will post a gorgeous one of her with a Gypseycream bear I made (I bought the yarn after Serena was born and left it till a few days ago. Broke a needle and needed stuffing so found a shop and got them yesterday. Then realised I had no eyes or nose either. So today stopped and picked them up. Managed to get the bear totally finished other than the face and sewing on the head before I arrived and finished her there,


Oh, how cute is that!!!? What a nice gift for such a darling little girl!
She's growing way too fast! Before we know it, she'll be starting school.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Happy Birthday, Dear Sam! Hoping your computer woes are over soon!


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> And here is one photo from today.....


Blurry or not, it's a lovely picture of a beautiful friend with the very happy and darling Serena!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Lost you guys so now have to read backwards to catch up.
> Ended up in the ER yesterday morning. We were afraid I was having a stroke, I was so dizzy and it was a awful feeling, but turnd out to be sut exhaustion, sleep deprivation and anxiety. They did do a Ct scan and found something in the brain that will do an MRI on Friday night so any extra prayers will be nice. They wrote an excuse for no work this week and it has been nice to be home and just sleep and get caught up
> Now to just get this MRI done and get a reasonable schedule at work figured out. Now to read to see how you all are.


Keeping positive thoughts for you- I do know how scary it can be.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> It must have followed me then as I beat it here.
> It was funny when DD came and Cathy went to introduce me- D, D ... silence and then finally Margaret- she couldn't get past Darowil!
> And now I really am off to bed, so see you all tomorrow.


LOL... sorry about that. I just kept thinking ... Darrowil, darrowil, oh gosh, for goodness sake..... margaret. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar

Well, I only managed to get to page 40... :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Had a great time with Kathy today- the weather held on and we did get to sit outside. Now it is pouring, very kindly waited until I got to the Motel so we can enjoy listening to the rain.
> Kathy has photos of me with Serena but I will post a gorgeous one of her with a Gypseycream bear I made (I bought the yarn after Serena was born and left it till a few days ago. Broke a needle and needed stuffing so found a shop and got them yesterday. Then realised I had no eyes or nose either. So today stopped and picked them up. Managed to get the bear totally finished other than the face and sewing on the head before I arrived and finished her there,


How lovely the two of them are- Serena and her new bear!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> At the beginning of this week Luke wasn't quite up to par, had a few filthy nappies and was sick once, but he seemed to throw it off quite quickly and is now fine.....however, last night DH was unwell (both ends! :shock: ) and I got a phone call early this morning from DS to say both he and Luke's mum had also been unwell all night. :thumbdown: At the moment I'm the only one left standing so keep your fingers crossed for me that I manage to avoid it. :shock: I'm hoping my old "teachers' immunity" from bugs is still working!


oh oh does not sound like you want this one!


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday, Dear Sam! Hoping your computer woes are over soon!


Happt Birthday from Wales. In Welsh Penblwydd Hapus. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Happy Birthday Sam..... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva

Happy birthday, Sam. I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## purl2diva

Prayers for Karla and Spider and Daralene.


----------



## jheiens

Happy birthdays to all those on their special days.

Hope everyone requesting or needing prayers for themselves or family/friends. Cling to those words for strength and comfort.


Welcome to all the newcomers. We are so happy to have you joining in to the conversations. Come back often.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from sunny Great Bend. Stopping to say hi before my day starts in at full swing. Seth will arrive in a few minutes we have a day of busy, busy, busy. 

Today's coffee.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM!!!!!!!!!!! Hope it is a good one. See you next week!!! not that I am counting or anything. 

HUGS to all. Extra healing thoughts headed to those in need of them.


----------



## Normaedern

gagesmom said:


> #13 purple hat.


Another cute hat :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

KatyNora said:


> That's just awful. I do hope the officers will recover fully.


Prayers being sent


----------



## Normaedern

Spider, I hope you are feeling better and {{{{{{hugs}}}}} for everyone who is ailing.


----------



## Normaedern

Darowil, such lovely photos. Thank you. She is gorgeous and the bear is cute, too.


----------



## Normaedern

sugarsugar said:


> And here is one photo from today.....


Still cute :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend. Stopping to say hi before my day starts in at full swing. Seth will arrive in a few minutes we have a day of busy, busy, busy.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM!!!!!!!!!!! Hope it is a good one. See you next week!!! not that I am counting or anything.
> 
> HUGS to all. Extra healing thoughts headed to those in need of them.


Great photos. That extra with the coffee looks wonderful but sinful, too.


----------



## kiwifrau

busyworkerbee said:


> Ummm, should this guy even hold a licence? Even I know D is for drive and N is for neutral. Wonder what he thinks R is for.


This was just a joke. 
Not for real, just someone playing the fool with the receptionist at a BMW dealership.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Seth is ready to roll!!!



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend. Stopping to say hi before my day starts in at full swing. Seth will arrive in a few minutes we have a day of busy, busy, busy.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM!!!!!!!!!!! Hope it is a good one. See you next week!!! not that I am counting or anything.
> 
> HUGS to all. Extra healing thoughts headed to those in need of them.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Birthday, Sam. Hope you are doing better and that your computer will be out of the shop soon...we miss you.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Happy Birthday, Sam!!! Hope you (and your computer) are feeling better.


----------



## tami_ohio

Thanks for taking over on short notice Kate. Sam, so sorry to hear you broke your arm. Sending prayers for swift and proper healing with no pain. 

I read until 1:00 this morning to catch up on last week's TP. Congratulations to Gwen's DD, and to someone's son, Kaye's? on the new job, and condolences for the misscarrige. Been there. Even 24 years later it can still hurt.

I am sure there were many more comments I should be making, but don't remember everything I read. Know you are all in my thoughts and prayers.

Tami


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is a fabulous picture of Serena and the wonderful bear you made. Very pink all the way around. 


darowil said:


> Had a great time with Kathy today- the weather held on and we did get to sit outside. Now it is pouring, very kindly waited until I got to the Motel so we can enjoy listening to the rain.
> Kathy has photos of me with Serena but I will post a gorgeous one of her with a Gypseycream bear I made (I bought the yarn after Serena was born and left it till a few days ago. Broke a needle and needed stuffing so found a shop and got them yesterday. Then realised I had no eyes or nose either. So today stopped and picked them up. Managed to get the bear totally finished other than the face and sewing on the head before I arrived and finished her there,


----------



## martina

Happy Birthday Sam.


----------



## tami_ohio

I just remembered one thing I should comment on from last week. I believe it was Cashmeregrandma who asked if we had a tractor that we show at our antique tractor show. No, we have the antique hit and miss gas engines. This show is a family affair. This year my DB was unable to be there with all he is doing for Mom. Hopefully he can come next year. Our son, DIL and the boys came, as well as DD with her SO and the kids. It was Arriana's first camping trip. She fell asleep to the sound of trains going by, slept all night both nights for mommy! As she has been teething a lot lately (total of 3 teeth with another on the way), mommy was happy about that! She was a very good girl. I, however, came home with a cold. Feeling much better today, but still blowing my nose a lot!


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, so sorry you hurt your back. Please go to doctor or chiropractor. The car ride to Sam's will be hard on your back and it does sound like nerve compression.
Sam, happy Birthday!
Luckily I've had cortisone shot in shoulder so no pain. Need PT so as to heal pulled muscles and avoid surgery.
Poor DH lost car keys at gas station at Costco yesterday. Will call today to see if anyone turned them in. They hadn't yesterday.
Praying for Kehinkle and her niece.
I'm so tired can't think.


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> Blurry or not, it's a lovely picture of a beautiful friend with the very happy and darling Serena!!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love it. Both of you seem to be enjoying each other. Lovely photo.


sugarsugar said:


> And here is one photo from today.....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh yes...this picture is even better. Wonderful that you got to meet up.


sugarsugar said:


> One more....


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> She lives in central Kansas and I had hoped to leave fairly early Thurs morning because we can't do it in one day and still make the Fri knit-together. I had hoped we could get near Indianapolis by Thurs night and then Fri would be an easy drive, but there are some complications, still working on those. We also lose an hour getting there (but gain one coming home!!)


Please tell your DD not to worry about her skill level! We will lover her no matter and help with whatever she needs. We were all there at one time or another. Drive carefully. DH has decided he is taking Fri. off, and we will leave Thurs evening, with a stop over at a favorite train watching spot for the night. We are only 2 1/2 hours from Defiance and could leave Fri morning but the more train watching M gets, the better! I will be there in plenty of time for our color class. I do need to check camp grounds and ask Sam which is closest to him, though. If I don't, we will be doing lots of driving because another favorite spot is a half hour away, even though we can stay there with minimal electric for just a donation.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Spider said:


> Lost you guys so now have to read backwards to catch up.
> Ended up in the ER yesterday morning. We were afraid I was having a stroke, I was so dizzy and it was a awful feeling, but turnd out to be sut exhaustion, sleep deprivation and anxiety. They did do a Ct scan and found something in the brain that will do an MRI on Friday night so any extra prayers will be nice. They wrote an excuse for no work this week and it has been nice to be home and just sleep and get caught up
> Now to just get this MRI done and get a reasonable schedule at work figured out. Now to read to see how you all are.


Please get rested up-- and drink plenty of water. They keep warning us about dehydration and how it can act like several other things. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> We are only 2 1/2 hours from Defiance and could leave Fri morning but the more train watching M gets, the better! I will be there in plenty of time for our color class. I do need to check camp grounds and ask Sam which is closest to him, though. If I don't, we will be doing lots of driving because another favorite spot is a half hour away, even though we can stay there with minimal electric for just a donation.


Ah, your camping comments brought back fond memories-- we used to tent-camp and loved it. Train watching-- sounds like fun. I remember a night out west in a national park where midnight potty visit was scary because the wolves were howling. Then in Missouri the ***** fell out of the tree and slid down our tent while our dogs about went wild. Neighbors lost all their food (new, didn't know to pack it away) and we gave them stuff for breakfast!


----------



## angelam

Good morning/afternoon/evening all. I am having a hard time keeping up with all the goings on this week. I have been skimming through but can't remember all I should be commenting on. 
Cashmeregma - I'm so sorry to hear you hurt your back. It sounds like a trip to see a doctor might be in order. I hope you can get some relief from the pain soon.
Spider - I hope you get some answers to your medical issues after the MRI scan. Please take thing easy and try and rest more.
Gwen - I love your latest embroidery. I love butterflies!
Darowil - I'm glad you had a good visit with Sugarsugar. Your pictures (and then Sugar's) with Serena are lovely. The gypsy cream bear is cute.
Kate - sorry to hear about the bug going round your family. Fingers crossed you can escape it. 
Caren - Thanks for coffee as usual. I take it that is Seth under the crash helmet?!
Thank you whoever it was who posted the colourful picture and recipe for Vegan Ratatouille. I'm definitely trying that one.
And finally - HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM. I hope you're having a wonderful day.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sam, happy b-day and hope the arm is progressing well. Looking forward to actually meeting you and family. Give that granddaughter a big hug for helping you with the computer.


----------



## MrsB

Poor, Sam. I hope he can dress himself and take a proper dump with that broken arm. Seriously, you cannot begin to imagine all the things you take for granted until you lose the ability to use your arm, knitting hand, eyesight, etc. Hopefully, Sam has help.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Bonnie.
> Caren, the ratatouille is for me. :XD:
> 
> Bonnie, how long will things like carrots and potatoes last in the cold room What other things can you keep in there. Tomatoes, onions??? So interesting.


Potatoes, beets & onions will last in the cold room until the next crop is ready next July. Carrots were good last year until March when I used the last of them, I think it depends on the year how good they keep.(I wash the carrots, trim the ends & lay out to dry, then put them in plastic bags with paper towels to soak up any moisture, these are changed when necessary. Last year I read if you put a tablespoon of bleach in a sink full of water & let the carrots sit in that for 5 minutes, then rinse very well & let dry the bleach kills any mould spores. I didn't have even one mould last year) Cabbage keeps until about Christmas.
I have shelving in the cold room for all the canning too. In winter it is like a refrigerated room, it is on the north side of the basement & the lower walls & floor are not insulated so it get cold, the walls to the rest of the basement are very well insulated.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KateB said:


> When you write your post, there's a box on the left with all the smileys and things in it. You just have to click on one and it will appear in the post.
> To do the colours or bold, etc, you have to put in the two bracketed bits (one in front of the words you want highlighted and one after, to finish it) into your post, like this....I'll use round brackets in this example or it won't show up, rather than the square ones you need to use.
> 
> I want (color=red)this(/color) to be red. When you use the correct brackets it should come out as.....
> I want this to be red.


Wow-- what I learn from this bunch!.. TYSM :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Spider said:


> Lost you guys so now have to read backwards to catch up.
> Ended up in the ER yesterday morning. We were afraid I was having a stroke, I was so dizzy and it was a awful feeling, but turnd out to be sut exhaustion, sleep deprivation and anxiety. They did do a Ct scan and found something in the brain that will do an MRI on Friday night so any extra prayers will be nice. They wrote an excuse for no work this week and it has been nice to be home and just sleep and get caught up
> Now to just get this MRI done and get a reasonable schedule at work figured out. Now to read to see how you all are.


Oh, no, hope you are better soon. Try to take it easy


----------



## Kansas g-ma

darowil said:


> I will post a gorgeous one of her with a Gypseycream bear I made (I bought the yarn after Serena was born and left it till a few days ago. ,


How can she be so big already-- half grown!! Such a pretty child and the bear is darling. So glad you got to meet up and spend time together.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> Oh, yes. That was definitely a problem, too. I have the same problem with yarn now!!
> Junek


I am struggling to NOT have the same problem with yarn as fabric-- and then coming to KAP and visiting 2 yarn shops and dyeing more??? What am I thinking! LOL


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KateB said:


> At the beginning of this week Luke wasn't quite up to par, had a few filthy nappies and was sick once, but he seemed to throw it off quite quickly and is now fine.....however, last night DH was unwell (both ends! :shock: ) and I got a phone call early this morning from DS to say both he and Luke's mum had also been unwell all night. :thumbdown: At the moment I'm the only one left standing so keep your fingers crossed for me that I manage to avoid it. :shock: I'm hoping my old "teachers' immunity" from bugs is still working!


Sorry so many sick, hope you hold it off! It does seem to wear off a bit as you age.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend. Stopping to say hi before my day starts in at full swing. Seth will arrive in a few minutes we have a day of busy, busy, busy.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM!!!!!!!!!!! Hope it is a good one. See you next week!!! not that I am counting or anything.
> 
> HUGS to all. Extra healing thoughts headed to those in need of them.


Good morning, Caren! WOW!! That's quite a breakfast spread and makes me hungry for a mid-morning snack. Breakfast at 5:30 isn't even a memory at 10:30!!
Looks like Seth is r'aring to go !! Hope y'all have a good day mixed with the busy,busy,busy!!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> How very queenly of you!
> :lol:


Ha ha ha, spell check strikes again! :roll: :roll:


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend. Stopping to say hi before my day starts in at full swing. Seth will arrive in a few minutes we have a day of busy, busy, busy.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM!!!!!!!!!!! Hope it is a good one. See you next week!!! not that I am counting or anything.
> 
> HUGS to all. Extra healing thoughts headed to those in need of them.


Forgot to mention the beautiful knitting cake! Impressive!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

angelam said:


> Thank you whoever it was who posted the colourful picture and recipe for Vegan Ratatouille. I'm definitely trying that one.


Picture of bread bowl-- what is the "handle" on the top? I love soup in bread bowls-- such a fun way to eat.


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening all. I am having a hard time keeping up with all the goings on this week. I have been skimming through but can't remember all I should be commenting on.
> Cashmeregma - I'm so sorry to hear you hurt your back. It sounds like a trip to see a doctor might be in order. I hope you can get some relief from the pain soon.
> Spider - I hope you get some answers to your medical issues after the MRI scan. Please take thing easy and try and rest more.
> Gwen - I love your latest embroidery. I love butterflies!
> Darowil - I'm glad you had a good visit with Sugarsugar. Your pictures (and then Sugar's) with Serena are lovely. The gypsy cream bear is cute.
> Kate - sorry to hear about the bug going round your family. Fingers crossed you can escape it.
> Caren - Thanks for coffee as usual. I take it that is Seth under the crash helmet?!
> Thank you whoever it was who posted the colourful picture and recipe for Vegan Ratatouille. I'm definitely trying that one.
> And finally - HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM. I hope you're having a wonderful day.


That bread soup bowl with soup looks delish!! I can almost smell it!! I'm hungry!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

MrsB said:


> Poor, Sam. I hope he can dress himself and take a proper dump with that broken arm. Seriously, you cannot begin to imagine all the things you take for granted until you lose the ability to use your arm, knitting hand, eyesight, etc. Hopefully, Sam has help.


You really nailed this one-- been there, etc. Hardest thing for me was fastening bras. Most other things I could do left-handed but takes 2 hands for bras.


----------



## jknappva

MrsB said:


> Poor, Sam. I hope he can dress himself and take a proper dump with that broken arm. Seriously, you cannot begin to imagine all the things you take for granted until you lose the ability to use your arm, knitting hand, eyesight, etc. Hopefully, Sam has help.


I don't think you've joined us before...Welcome and I hope you decide to join us regularly. You're so right about having an arm out of commission...really cramps the style!
Junek


----------



## kehinkle

Hello everyone,
It's been awhile since I posted. Haven't been able to catch up in the past few weeks, between work and other things.

Happy birthday to all that I missed. Also any anniversaries. 

Healing prayers to all who need them, Sam for the broken arm and any who have fallen recently. 

Some of you may know that a niece was in the hospital in a coma. She died on Tuesday morning. She was in her mid thirties and completely physically handicapped. Her mother cared for her at home until a year ago when she was able to get her own apartment with 24 hr care. I had stayed with them when I first got back to Ohio. She was a special person. Doctors didn't think she would live to be 5 but she fooled them all. She had a degenerative nerve disease and progressed from walking to wheelchair in less than 10 yrs. The accident happened because a caregiver didn't fasten her into the van properly and the driver had to brake suddenly. Senseless and it has been hard on all of her family, near and far. Thank you to all who sent up prayers for her and us.

Have to go. Tearing up and Lila wants walked. I'll be at the KAP. 

Kathy


----------



## Bonnie7591

Happy Birthday, Sam, hope it's a great one & the arm isn't causing too much bother.
Sugar/Darowil, great photos, Serena is sure getting big, must be getting fed straight cream. Very cute bear. I hope you had a great visit, so nice when people can get together.
Kate, hope you don't catch the " bug"
Tammy, I thnk my FIL had a bunch of those old engines that were sold at his auction, he was quite a collector of wu ton sale treasures. There were also several on display at out Blueberry Festival.
Great pictures, Angela, what kind of soup did you get in the bread bowl?
Well, must get off & running to get things done before the kids come. 
Prayers for those in need.
Have a good day all.


----------



## sassafras123

Kathy, so sad to hear of your niece passing. Warm hugs.
Spider, rest well. Prayers MRI will come out ok.
Too tired to jog. Just walked 35 minutes. Now off to PT.


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> I heard from Sandi (AZ Sticks) that Alan got released from the hospital yesterday and they are heading home today. She said he is doing "surprisingly well" and she sends her love to everyone.


That is good news!


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and warm Surrey. I am feeling a whole heap better this morning and I hope everyone else is.
> 
> Have to make a birthday cake for gs today, a nice simple one this year.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Saaturday photos....


I'm glad you are feeling better. Wishing your GS a happy birthday!


----------



## tami_ohio

cydneyjo said:


> I've been lurking here for years, but had to jump in to wish Sam a speedy recovery.


Welcome Cydneyjo!


----------



## tami_ohio

Page 7 finished. Time to vacuum and do laundry....


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll send you virtual hugs until I can do it in person at KAP....many prayers for you, Karla and Karla's family. So sad.



kehinkle said:


> Hello everyone,
> It's been awhile since I posted. Haven't been able to catch up in the past few weeks, between work and other things.
> 
> Happy birthday to all that I missed. Also any anniversaries.
> 
> Healing prayers to all who need them, Sam for the broken arm and any who have fallen recently.
> 
> Some of you may know that a niece was in the hospital in a coma. She died on Tuesday morning. She was in her mid thirties and completely physically handicapped. Her mother cared for her at home until a year ago when she was able to get her own apartment with 24 hr care. I had stayed with them when I first got back to Ohio. She was a special person. Doctors didn't think she would live to be 5 but she fooled them all. She had a degenerative nerve disease and progressed from walking to wheelchair in less than 10 yrs. The accident happened because a caregiver didn't fasten her into the van properly and the driver had to brake suddenly. Senseless and it has been hard on all of her family, near and far. Thank you to all who sent up prayers for her and us.
> 
> Have to go. Tearing up and Lila wants walked. I'll be at the KAP.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree

tami_ohio said:


> That is good news!


 Re: AZ Sticks DH home from the hospital.

I haven't heard anything in the last day or so, but did have correspondence with Sandi that Alan was back in the ER fairly soon after getting home. He has pneumonia and other issues. I'll pass along any other information I have and hope that there's a happy and hopeful update from Sandi soon.

I know she and Alan would appreciate more prayers being offered up on their behalf.


----------



## sassafras123

Sandi, prayers for you and Alan. So sorry he has pneumonia. Hope he recovers quickly.
PT quite a work out. Cold for ten minutes actually felt good. I had socks and wool sweater on.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Ohio Joy, so sorry about Karla, prayers for all of you.

Ariz sticks-- hope things are going better for Alan. Prayers your way also.


----------



## Railyn

Happy Birthday to our fearless leader, Sam. Enjoy many blessings of your special day.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kathy, my condolences to you & your family, such a sad time.


kehinkle said:


> Hello everyone,
> It's been awhile since I posted. Haven't been able to catch up in the past few weeks, between work and other things.
> 
> Happy birthday to all that I missed. Also any anniversaries.
> 
> Healing prayers to all who need them, Sam for the broken arm and any who have fallen recently.
> 
> Some of you may know that a niece was in the hospital in a coma. She died on Tuesday morning. She was in her mid thirties and completely physically handicapped. Her mother cared for her at home until a year ago when she was able to get her own apartment with 24 hr care. I had stayed with them when I first got back to Ohio. She was a special person. Doctors didn't think she would live to be 5 but she fooled them all. She had a degenerative nerve disease and progressed from walking to wheelchair in less than 10 yrs. The accident happened because a caregiver didn't fasten her into the van properly and the driver had to brake suddenly. Senseless and it has been hard on all of her family, near and far. Thank you to all who sent up prayers for her and us.
> 
> Have to go. Tearing up and Lila wants walked. I'll be at the KAP.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Re: AZ Sticks DH home from the hospital.
> 
> I haven't heard anything in the last day or so, but did have correspondence with Sandi that Alan was back in the ER fairly soon after getting home. He has pneumonia and other issues. I'll pass along any other information I have and hope that there's a happy and hopeful update from Sandi soon.
> 
> I know she and Alan would appreciate more prayers being offered up on their behalf.


I hope Alan is on the mend soon.

Has anyone heard how Valerie is doing? It's been a long time since I have seen any news.

I have my seafood sauce on simmering, hope it turns out good.
Looking very much like rain :roll: Wish it could hold off another 2 days,that was the forcast, & we would have all the wheat off. When it is dry & ready to combine & then gets wet, it causes the grade to go down & decreases the price :-( The 1/2 section of canola that the neighbor seeded on our home place is still to do but rain doesn't hurt canola as long as it gets dry again sometime.


----------



## jomacoy

kehinkle said:


> Hello everyone,
> It's been awhile since I posted. Haven't been able to catch up in the past few weeks, between work and other things.
> 
> Happy birthday to all that I missed. Also any anniversaries.
> 
> Healing prayers to all who need them, Sam for the broken arm and any who have fallen recently.
> 
> Some of you may know that a niece was in the hospital in a coma. She died on Tuesday morning. She was in her mid thirties and completely physically handicapped. Her mother cared for her at home until a year ago when she was able to get her own apartment with 24 hr care. I had stayed with them when I first got back to Ohio. She was a special person. Doctors didn't think she would live to be 5 but she fooled them all. She had a degenerative nerve disease and progressed from walking to wheelchair in less than 10 yrs. The accident happened because a caregiver didn't fasten her into the van properly and the driver had to brake suddenly. Senseless and it has been hard on all of her family, near and far. Thank you to all who sent up prayers for her and us.
> 
> Have to go. Tearing up and Lila wants walked. I'll be at the KAP.
> 
> Kathy


I want to add my thanks to the KTP Prayer Warriors. Kathy you know where I am so when you need me just let me know! I will always be here for you!


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Hello everyone,
> It's been awhile since I posted. Haven't been able to catch up in the past few weeks, between work and other things.
> 
> Happy birthday to all that I missed. Also any anniversaries.
> 
> Healing prayers to all who need them, Sam for the broken arm and any who have fallen recently.
> 
> Some of you may know that a niece was in the hospital in a coma. She died on Tuesday morning. She was in her mid thirties and completely physically handicapped. Her mother cared for her at home until a year ago when she was able to get her own apartment with 24 hr care. I had stayed with them when I first got back to Ohio. She was a special person. Doctors didn't think she would live to be 5 but she fooled them all. She had a degenerative nerve disease and progressed from walking to wheelchair in less than 10 yrs. The accident happened because a caregiver didn't fasten her into the van properly and the driver had to brake suddenly. Senseless and it has been hard on all of her family, near and far. Thank you to all who sent up prayers for her and us.
> 
> Have to go. Tearing up and Lila wants walked. I'll be at the KAP.
> 
> Kathy


Oh, my dear Kathy. I'm so very sorry...my condolences on the loss of your special niece. I'll keep you and the entire family in my prayers for your comfort.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Re: AZ Sticks DH home from the hospital.
> 
> I haven't heard anything in the last day or so, but did have correspondence with Sandi that Alan was back in the ER fairly soon after getting home. He has pneumonia and other issues. I'll pass along any other information I have and hope that there's a happy and hopeful update from Sandi soon.
> 
> I know she and Alan would appreciate more prayers being offered up on their behalf.


Thank you so much for this information. I was afraid there were complications since we haven't heard from her. I will definitely add them to my prayers.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

Kathy, I am so sorry to hear of your niece's passing. Hugs.

AZ/Sandi, sending good thoughts Alan's (and your) way.

Darowil, love the pics of you with Serena and the bear!

*Happy birthday, Sam!*

Going to pick up DD at her dog sitting place and take her to lunch. Then back here probably to work some more...!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I ended up throwing some crushed red pepper in with mine to give it a little more kick. I really like the lemon in that recipe.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope Alan is on the mend soon.
> 
> Has anyone heard how Valerie is doing? It's been a long time since I have seen any news.
> 
> I have my seafood sauce on simmering, hope it turns out good.
> Looking very much like rain :roll: Wish it could hold off another 2 days,that was the forcast, & we would have all the wheat off. When it is dry & ready to combine & then gets wet, it causes the grade to go down & decreases the price :-( The 1/2 section of canola that the neighbor seeded on our home place is still to do but rain doesn't hurt canola as long as it gets dry again sometime.


----------



## angelam

kehinkle said:


> Hello everyone,
> It's been awhile since I posted. Haven't been able to catch up in the past few weeks, between work and other things.
> 
> Happy birthday to all that I missed. Also any anniversaries.
> 
> Healing prayers to all who need them, Sam for the broken arm and any who have fallen recently.
> 
> Some of you may know that a niece was in the hospital in a coma. She died on Tuesday morning. She was in her mid thirties and completely physically handicapped. Her mother cared for her at home until a year ago when she was able to get her own apartment with 24 hr care. I had stayed with them when I first got back to Ohio. She was a special person. Doctors didn't think she would live to be 5 but she fooled them all. She had a degenerative nerve disease and progressed from walking to wheelchair in less than 10 yrs. The accident happened because a caregiver didn't fasten her into the van properly and the driver had to brake suddenly. Senseless and it has been hard on all of her family, near and far. Thank you to all who sent up prayers for her and us.
> 
> Have to go. Tearing up and Lila wants walked. I'll be at the KAP.
> 
> Kathy


So sorry to hear your sad news. My condolences to you and all your family. 
I look forward to meeting you on Skype at the KAP.


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> Great photos. That extra with the coffee looks wonderful but sinful, too.


Thank you. Once in a while it is ok to have a sinful breakfast think.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Seth is ready to roll!!!


He has not stopped since he arrived. What a day!! :roll: Just stopping in for a quick moment as we unloosed round one and head out the door again. Times like this I miss my large truck.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sincere condolences for the loss of your niece.


kehinkle said:


> Hello everyone,
> It's been awhile since I posted. Haven't been able to catch up in the past few weeks, between work and other things.
> 
> Happy birthday to all that I missed. Also any anniversaries.
> 
> Healing prayers to all who need them, Sam for the broken arm and any who have fallen recently.
> 
> Some of you may know that a niece was in the hospital in a coma. She died on Tuesday morning. She was in her mid thirties and completely physically handicapped. Her mother cared for her at home until a year ago when she was able to get her own apartment with 24 hr care. I had stayed with them when I first got back to Ohio. She was a special person. Doctors didn't think she would live to be 5 but she fooled them all. She had a degenerative nerve disease and progressed from walking to wheelchair in less than 10 yrs. The accident happened because a caregiver didn't fasten her into the van properly and the driver had to brake suddenly. Senseless and it has been hard on all of her family, near and far. Thank you to all who sent up prayers for her and us.
> 
> Have to go. Tearing up and Lila wants walked. I'll be at the KAP.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## angelam

Great pictures, Angela, what kind of soup did you get in the bread bowl?
Well, must get off & running to get things done before the kids come. 
Prayers for those in need.
Have a good day all.[/quote]

The soup in the bread bowl is a traditional Polish soup called Zurek. If you google "Zurek" you will find a lot of different recipes. It varies from region to region and of course each family had their own variation.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sandi (AZ Sticks) sending special prayers for Alan and also for you. 

Sam Happy Birthday!

Angelam the Zurek looks fabulous. Makes me hungry.


----------



## martina

So sorry to hear the sad news about your neice, Kathy. You are in my prayers.
Sandi and Alan are also in my prayers as are all who need them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider...Do hope you will be ok dear friend. Prayers that the results will be good for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Cashmeregma I am printing out maps to all the locations on Saturday. These will be available on Friday. I did send everyone a listing of what they were signed up for on Friday and Saturday awhile back. I'll resend it to you. I also have a spread sheet that shows the information. I'll send you that if I can not find the other email.


Thanks Gwen. All set now. Have everything I need thanks to you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

My sincerest condolences to Kathy and her family. Just heartbreaking. I know this is a hard time right now Kathy, but if you see this, please know we care about you and your family and send our love.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Happy Birthday Sam.

Oh I hope there is some way you get to see your Birthday Wishes.

Hoping that you are continuing to heal and that your computer isn't sick any more.

What a special day for all of us to celebrate your birthday.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Had a great time with Kathy today- the weather held on and we did get to sit outside. Now it is pouring, very kindly waited until I got to the Motel so we can enjoy listening to the rain.
> Kathy has photos of me with Serena but I will post a gorgeous one of her with a Gypseycream bear I made (I bought the yarn after Serena was born and left it till a few days ago. Broke a needle and needed stuffing so found a shop and got them yesterday. Then realised I had no eyes or nose either. So today stopped and picked them up. Managed to get the bear totally finished other than the face and sewing on the head before I arrived and finished her there,


Beautiful Baby and Bear!!!! So glad you got to be together. What a special time.


----------



## Cashmeregma

It was Grandparent's Day at the school today. I got a lovely framed photo of me holding my first grandson when he was born and a worry stone to make any worries go away. Takes an hour each way on the highway, but coming home I came along the lake all the way and had a beautiful drive and looking at the mansions on the water's edge. Just gorgeous today. Stopped nd got some fresh corn for dinner tonight and now I really, really need a nap. See you later.

By the way, now it seems someone from Iran and Malaysia was trying to tap into my email. YIKES!!!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Happy Birthday, Sam! I am sure you will have a good one, despite the tribulations.

Sandi and Alan, sorry to hear about the setback, but I hope things are now improving.

Kathy, that is very sad news about your niece. My condolences.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Happy Birthday, Sam! I am sure you will have a good one, despite the tribulations.
> 
> Sandi and Alan, sorry to hear about the setback, but I hope things are now improving.
> 
> Kathy, that is very sad news about your niece. My condolences.


Well said, Chris! ditto from me.


----------



## KatyNora

KateB said:


> It's Sam's birthday today! Many Happy Returns!


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SAM!!!*


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> Well said, Chris! ditto from me.


Hello, Julie! How are your preparations coming along? Has Ringo sensed yet that something is happening? Our dogs always seemed to know if a separation was imminent, although they reacted in different ways.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening all. I am having a hard time keeping up with all the goings on this week. I have been skimming through but can't remember all I should be commenting on.
> Cashmeregma - I'm so sorry to hear you hurt your back. It sounds like a trip to see a doctor might be in order. I hope you can get some relief from the pain soon.
> Spider - I hope you get some answers to your medical issues after the MRI scan. Please take thing easy and try and rest more.
> Gwen - I love your latest embroidery. I love butterflies!
> Darowil - I'm glad you had a good visit with Sugarsugar. Your pictures (and then Sugar's) with Serena are lovely. The gypsy cream bear is cute.
> Kate - sorry to hear about the bug going round your family. Fingers crossed you can escape it.
> Caren - Thanks for coffee as usual. I take it that is Seth under the crash helmet?!
> Thank you whoever it was who posted the colourful picture and recipe for Vegan Ratatouille. I'm definitely trying that one.
> And finally - HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM. I hope you're having a wonderful day.


Yes it is Seth under the helmet, he does love the 4 wheeler. 
I posted the receipt for the vegan Ratatouille, I am making it this week end for the gang.


----------



## puppymargo

i am going to try here with alexis's lapttop to say hello - the floor is down finally and looks great but what a mess while they were doing it. went to the doctor yesterday - the bone slipped a little - it wasn't lined up like the er doc said it was - i could have surgery with pins and screws and all that that entails or i could live with a slight bend where there isn't supposed to be a bend - i don't mind necessary pain but i'm not one to invite unnecessary pain - i opted for the slight bend. i figure as long as i can knit and type i am good. i've been a bit spacey latey - heiei says - dad you are really out of it. lol really i am fine and as soon as ron brings my computer back i will be back with you. sam


----------



## jknappva

puppymargo said:


> i am going to try here with alexis's lapttop to say hello - the floor is down finally and looks great but what a mess while they were doing it. went to the doctor yesterday - the bone slipped a little - it wasn't lined up like the er doc said it was - i could have surgery with pins and screws and all that that entails or i could live with a slight bend where there isn't supposed to be a bend - i don't mind necessary pain but i'm not one to invite unnecessary pain - i opted for the slight bend. i figure as long as i can knit and type i am good. i've been a bit spacey latey - heiei says - dad you are really out of it. lol really i am fine and as soon as ron brings my computer back i will be back with you. sam


Alexis, please tell your Grandpa that it's really good to hear from him. Hope the spaciness he mentioned is soon gone!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

sassafras123 said:


> Sandi, prayers for you and Alan. So sorry he has pneumonia. Hope he recovers quickly.


 Prayers being sent

Also, condolences for Kathy and your family.


----------



## angelam

puppymargo said:


> i am going to try here with alexis's lapttop to say hello - the floor is down finally and looks great but what a mess while they were doing it. went to the doctor yesterday - the bone slipped a little - it wasn't lined up like the er doc said it was - i could have surgery with pins and screws and all that that entails or i could live with a slight bend where there isn't supposed to be a bend - i don't mind necessary pain but i'm not one to invite unnecessary pain - i opted for the slight bend. i figure as long as i can knit and type i am good. i've been a bit spacey latey - heiei says - dad you are really out of it. lol really i am fine and as soon as ron brings my computer back i will be back with you. sam


Good to hear from you Sam. I think I'm with you when it comes to avoiding any unnecessary surgery. I think I would live with a slight bend too! As you say, as long as you can type and knit you're fine. Just get yourself fit enough for that party next week with the Brit invasion. Lots of healing hugs to you.


----------



## gagesmom

Sam-I wish you the happiest of birthdays. XO

Kathy- I am so saddened to hear of the passing of your niece. Wrapping you in giant hugs.  

AZ-Oh Dear I hope that Alan catches a break soon and is on the road to recovery.

Off I go for now, check in later on.


----------



## kiwifrau

Just finished priming the Powder Room on the main floor, back is killing me, lol! Off to lay in a hot bath, then supper and relax for the rest of the evening.

Kathy sorry to hear of your loss, I'm sure she was a beautiful niece.

Happy, Happy Birthday Sam, hope you are feeling a little better.
Hope you like wine!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> I ended up throwing some crushed red pepper in with mine to give it a little more kick. I really like the lemon in that recipe.


I'm confused, the recipe you posted didn't have lemon unless I copied the wrong one.

http://www.freshpreserving.com/recipes/grandmas-chili-sauce

It is all done, hopefully the family will like it. 
Waiting for the GD to get here, GS will come later he is going bowling with friends after school so will be dropped off after that.


----------



## martina

Glad you are getting better Sam


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, good to see you back with us, I also think I would take a slight bend in the wrist over surgery, too many chances of complications. Take care


----------



## pacer

Not catching up too well, but did want to wish Sam a happy birthday filled with many blessings. Sorry to hear of the bone not setting right.

Kathy...Sorry to hear that your niece passed away. You and Sandi are in my prayers along with healing for Alan.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad that the floor is down....hope that you are much happier with this outcome. Sorry to hear about the bend---but better that than having to go through a re-break. Hope your computer is back from the health spa soon. Looking forward to seeing you...hope you're feeling up to it.



puppymargo said:


> i am going to try here with alexis's lapttop to say hello - the floor is down finally and looks great but what a mess while they were doing it. went to the doctor yesterday - the bone slipped a little - it wasn't lined up like the er doc said it was - i could have surgery with pins and screws and all that that entails or i could live with a slight bend where there isn't supposed to be a bend - i don't mind necessary pain but i'm not one to invite unnecessary pain - i opted for the slight bend. i figure as long as i can knit and type i am good. i've been a bit spacey latey - heiei says - dad you are really out of it. lol really i am fine and as soon as ron brings my computer back i will be back with you. sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm confused, the recipe you posted didn't have lemon unless I copied the wrong one.
> 
> http://www.freshpreserving.com/recipes/grandmas-chili-sauce
> 
> It is all done, hopefully the family will like it.
> Waiting for the GD to get here, GS will come later he is going bowling with friends after school so will be dropped off after that.


I ended up using a different one once I saw that it had lemon juice in it --- no worries, you can add a dash of lemon juice when you open a jar to serve it.

I made an appetizer while at brother in law's on Sunday...took some herbed cream cheese - diced some cooked shrimp on top - then dumped some seafood cocktail sauce over the whole bit -- served it with some French bread slices---yummy. I did add some more hot sauce to it though as I like it with a little kick.


----------



## agnescr

Well hello folks just a quick visit, time to get back in the swing of things,read that Sam had a fall and hurt his arm, hope he is recovering and feels great for the kap.Good wishes to all and a big ((((hug)))) to any who needs it.
Colin was cremated on Monday it was a very nice service and eulogy,although I was mostly excluded,and was not asked to join his family in the family pew, but that is it over and done with,don't think there will be any further contact,and at present that suits me just fine,other than that just keeping busy,will try to catch up on the TP news
nite nite for now


----------



## agnescr

Just caught a few pages reading backwards
Kathy sorry about your niece
Happy birthday Sam :thumbup: :-D 

Am away this time nite


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening all. I am having a hard time keeping up with all the goings on this week. I have been skimming through but can't remember all I should be commenting on.
> Cashmeregma - I'm so sorry to hear you hurt your back. It sounds like a trip to see a doctor might be in order. I hope you can get some relief from the pain soon.
> Spider - I hope you get some answers to your medical issues after the MRI scan. Please take thing easy and try and rest more.
> Gwen - I love your latest embroidery. I love butterflies!
> Darowil - I'm glad you had a good visit with Sugarsugar. Your pictures (and then Sugar's) with Serena are lovely. The gypsy cream bear is cute.
> Kate - sorry to hear about the bug going round your family. Fingers crossed you can escape it.
> Caren - Thanks for coffee as usual. I take it that is Seth under the crash helmet?!
> Thank you whoever it was who posted the colourful picture and recipe for Vegan Ratatouille. I'm definitely trying that one.
> And finally - HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM. I hope you're having a wonderful day.


Do you eat the "bowl" when you have finished the soup?


----------



## shelty lover

sugarsugar said:


> And here is one photo from today.....


No worries about the blurriness, the expressions on your faces says pure , boundless love! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KateB

kehinkle said:


> Hello everyone,
> It's been awhile since I posted. Haven't been able to catch up in the past few weeks, between work and other things.
> 
> Happy birthday to all that I missed. Also any anniversaries.
> 
> Healing prayers to all who need them, Sam for the broken arm and any who have fallen recently.
> 
> Some of you may know that a niece was in the hospital in a coma. She died on Tuesday morning. She was in her mid thirties and completely physically handicapped. Her mother cared for her at home until a year ago when she was able to get her own apartment with 24 hr care. I had stayed with them when I first got back to Ohio. She was a special person. Doctors didn't think she would live to be 5 but she fooled them all. She had a degenerative nerve disease and progressed from walking to wheelchair in less than 10 yrs. The accident happened because a caregiver didn't fasten her into the van properly and the driver had to brake suddenly. Senseless and it has been hard on all of her family, near and far. Thank you to all who sent up prayers for her and us.
> 
> Have to go. Tearing up and Lila wants walked. I'll be at the KAP.
> 
> Kathy


So sorry to hear your sad news Kathy. Take care. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Re: AZ Sticks DH home from the hospital.
> 
> I haven't heard anything in the last day or so, but did have correspondence with Sandi that Alan was back in the ER fairly soon after getting home. He has pneumonia and other issues. I'll pass along any other information I have and hope that there's a happy and hopeful update from Sandi soon.
> 
> I know she and Alan would appreciate more prayers being offered up on their behalf.


Oh, that's not so good! I do hope that he gets better very soon.


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> Has anyone heard how Valerie is doing? It's been a long time since I have seen any news.


I PMed Valerie and also Marge on Friday, but neither message has been opened yet.


----------



## martina

agnescr said:


> Well hello folks just a quick visit, time to get back in the swing of things,read that Sam had a fall and hurt his arm, hope he is recovering and feels great for the kap.Good wishes to all and a big ((((hug)))) to any who needs it.
> Colin was cremated on Monday it was a very nice service and eulogy,although I was mostly excluded,and was not asked to join his family in the family pew, but that is it over and done with,don't think there will be any further contact,and at present that suits me just fine,other than that just keeping busy,will try to catch up on the TP news
> nite nite for now


So sorry to hear that the family excluded you, but you were there too say goodbye so that is what matters. I know that from a family funeral I went to, I was regarded as an extra, but just thought about the person and left it at that.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

puppymargo said:


> i am going to try here with alexis's lapttop to say hello - the floor is down finally and looks great but what a mess while they were doing it. went to the doctor yesterday - the bone slipped a little - it wasn't lined up like the er doc said it was - i could have surgery with pins and screws and all that that entails or i could live with a slight bend where there isn't supposed to be a bend - i don't mind necessary pain but i'm not one to invite unnecessary pain - i opted for the slight bend. i figure as long as i can knit and type i am good. i've been a bit spacey latey - heiei says - dad you are really out of it. lol really i am fine and as soon as ron brings my computer back i will be back with you. sam


When I broke my arm I was at DD#1 for Christmas. About 30 min before I could take another pain pill it would start hurting-- I think I was fairly alert then. Once I took the pain pill, another 30 min of pain before it really kicked it and then I was totally out of it for about 3 hrs or more, usually just went to bed. My sympathy to you! Yes, I'd have kept the slight bend, too.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

agnescr said:


> Well hello folks just a quick visit, time to get back in the swing of things,read that Sam had a fall and hurt his arm, hope he is recovering and feels great for the kap.Good wishes to all and a big ((((hug)))) to any who needs it.
> Colin was cremated on Monday it was a very nice service and eulogy,although I was mostly excluded,and was not asked to join his family in the family pew, but that is it over and done with,don't think there will be any further contact,and at present that suits me just fine,other than that just keeping busy,will try to catch up on the TP news
> nite nite for now


Sorry you had to deal with that-- families can be bitches at times. You are probably well off w/o them. Hugs.


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> Do you eat the "bowl" when you have finished the soup?


If you want to you can, or as the soup goes down you can break of bits of bread to dip in which is what I did. Couldn't manage the whole loaf!! Although you can't see them there are quarters of hard boiled egg floating in the soup - it's a whole meal in itself!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, Julie! How are your preparations coming along? Has Ringo sensed yet that something is happening? Our dogs always seemed to know if a separation was imminent, although they reacted in different ways.


Got the last minute shopping done- need to get the washing up to date - then pack and weigh the bags (two) cabin and check-in. Lupe surprised me with a text yesterday- for once she was almost polite- but information requested that rather surprised me how short her own memory has to be. I pondered not replying but thought that would be counterproductive, when my goal is to get them communicating with me again.
Ringo seems as normal- but he is used to my packing up for short outings.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I understand how hard it may be for you right now...I wish that his family was around for you so that you could console one another, but as you say; that's not to be. Take care of yourself and surroound yourself with activities and people that you enjoy. Many hugs.



agnescr said:


> Well hello folks just a quick visit, time to get back in the swing of things,read that Sam had a fall and hurt his arm, hope he is recovering and feels great for the kap.Good wishes to all and a big ((((hug)))) to any who needs it.
> Colin was cremated on Monday it was a very nice service and eulogy,although I was mostly excluded,and was not asked to join his family in the family pew, but that is it over and done with,don't think there will be any further contact,and at present that suits me just fine,other than that just keeping busy,will try to catch up on the TP news
> nite nite for now


----------



## Cashmeregma

kiwifrau said:


> This was just a joke.
> Not for real, just someone playing the fool with the receptionist at a BMW dealership.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes, and well done. The receptionist caught on and thoroughly enjoyed it, as did I.


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> I just remembered one thing I should comment on from last week. I believe it was Cashmeregrandma who asked if we had a tractor that we show at our antique tractor show. No, we have the antique hit and miss gas engines. This show is a family affair. This year my DB was unable to be there with all he is doing for Mom. Hopefully he can come next year. Our son, DIL and the boys came, as well as DD with her SO and the kids. It was Arriana's first camping trip. She fell asleep to the sound of trains going by, slept all night both nights for mommy! As she has been teething a lot lately (total of 3 teeth with another on the way), mommy was happy about that! She was a very good girl. I, however, came home with a cold. Feeling much better today, but still blowing my nose a lot!


Those really are amazing. I hope you will mark down the page these are on so you can PM Sam. I think he would really enjoy seeing these. Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, so sorry you hurt your back. Please go to doctor or chiropractor. The car ride to Sam's will be hard on your back and it does sound like nerve compression.
> Sam, happy Birthday!
> Luckily I've had cortisone shot in shoulder so no pain. Need PT so as to heal pulled muscles and avoid surgery.
> Poor DH lost car keys at gas station at Costco yesterday. Will call today to see if anyone turned them in. They hadn't yesterday.
> Praying for Kehinkle and her niece.
> I'm so tired can't think.


I feel silly even talking about this with the serious things going on with our KTP members. My heart is breaking for Kathy at the loss of her niece. Then all those battling such devastating illnesses. Healing wishes to all of you.

Yes, Thank you. I'm waiting to see if it calms down on its own. If it doesn't I will go in. Doggone though. I used to fall almost every day when my spine was really off and had such a hard time with balance and since the cortisone shots I've been doing really great but didn't want them again. If I have to though I will. This last year has been about 4 falls and even the gentle ones threw things off. Two of them, this one and getting out of the jaccuzzi were very hard and that jacc. one hurts still to even remember. I need to check tomorrow and see if I can get Pammie's remedies. Had to get up and leave too early today to even get on here. Can't wait till DH gets home for supper. Fixed the yellow beans with a layer of dark lentils (think they are black), then some great tomatoes and then two of the regular yellow dal and some little cut up beet leaves in a middle layer. Was going to add some curry but left it simple and we will have the corn on the cob. Have to look for Caren's recipe for the ratatouille.


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> You really nailed this one-- been there, etc. Hardest thing for me was fastening bras. Most other things I could do left-handed but takes 2 hands for bras.


At least Sam doesn't need to worry about that! But yes I had shoulder problems once and washing my hair and doing up my bra I needed help with. but many bras don't need doing up now


----------



## darowil

kehinkle said:


> Hello everyone,
> It's been awhile since I posted. Haven't been able to catch up in the past few weeks, between work and other things.
> 
> Happy birthday to all that I missed. Also any anniversaries.
> 
> Healing prayers to all who need them, Sam for the broken arm and any who have fallen recently.
> 
> Some of you may know that a niece was in the hospital in a coma. She died on Tuesday morning. She was in her mid thirties and completely physically handicapped. Her mother cared for her at home until a year ago when she was able to get her own apartment with 24 hr care. I had stayed with them when I first got back to Ohio. She was a special person. Doctors didn't think she would live to be 5 but she fooled them all. She had a degenerative nerve disease and progressed from walking to wheelchair in less than 10 yrs. The accident happened because a caregiver didn't fasten her into the van properly and the driver had to brake suddenly. Senseless and it has been hard on all of her family, near and far. Thank you to all who sent up prayers for her and us.
> 
> Have to go. Tearing up and Lila wants walked. I'll be at the KAP.
> 
> Kathy


Prayers going up for all the family.
I mentioned just before I left about a friend whose mother looked like she was dying- she died on Monday. But my friend had some some really good days with her before hand and has the comfort of knowing her mother is now with Jesus and so much better where she now is.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Re: AZ Sticks DH home from the hospital.
> 
> I haven't heard anything in the last day or so, but did have correspondence with Sandi that Alan was back in the ER fairly soon after getting home. He has pneumonia and other issues. I'll pass along any other information I have and hope that there's a happy and hopeful update from Sandi soon.
> 
> I know she and Alan would appreciate more prayers being offered up on their behalf.


I was only saying to Kathy yesterday (or was it someone else?) that I thought he had gone home far to soon. Actually it was Wombat the day before. It just wasn't long enough to know if he would develop complications. I was saying that what was needed was a half way place close to the hospital where they could be checked daily before going home.


----------



## darowil

Sam good that your floor is down. What a shame that the arm isn't going to be straight. Will it result in weakness or just misshapen? Not being with it might be from pain killers depending on what you are taking.


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL....I started to welcome you to the kTP until I read further and realized this was you Sam! Happy Birthday again! I i imagine you must be on some pain meds. Hope the arm does heal quickly.


puppymargo said:


> i am going to try here with alexis's lapttop to say hello - the floor is down finally and looks great but what a mess while they were doing it. went to the doctor yesterday - the bone slipped a little - it wasn't lined up like the er doc said it was - i could have surgery with pins and screws and all that that entails or i could live with a slight bend where there isn't supposed to be a bend - i don't mind necessary pain but i'm not one to invite unnecessary pain - i opted for the slight bend. i figure as long as i can knit and type i am good. i've been a bit spacey latey - heiei says - dad you are really out of it. lol really i am fine and as soon as ron brings my computer back i will be back with you. sam


----------



## darowil

Agnes glad that the funeral has finally been- an essential part of settling down to the new life without him. A shame that the family couldn't include you but as you say no need to have contact with them now.


----------



## darowil

Now to head out for the day- going to a Woollen Mill, see if they have any thing worth buying- believe they have a specials room. But I really don't need more yarn! But then many of us don't and since when did that stop us? But I don't plan on buying full price unless it is not normally available on there website.

Sure I meant to say something else but can't remember.


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Hope Sam sees all the birthday wishes since his computer is in the spa!!
> Wishing you a wonderful, pain free birthday, dearest Sam!!
> Junek


And I'm joining June in her wishes for your special day, Sam.


----------



## Bonnie7591

martina said:


> So sorry to hear that the family excluded you, but you were there too say goodbye so that is what matters. I know that from a family funeral I went to, I was regarded as an extra, but just thought about the person and left it at that.


 :thumbup: I agree with Kansas gma, they don't need to be so miserable.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

darowil said:


> At least Sam doesn't need to worry about that! But yes I had shoulder problems once and washing my hair and doing up my bra I needed help with. but many bras don't need doing up now


Ah, do you mean pull over head? I couldn't have done those, either, had too many pins in arm. I did finally figure out how to do the front hook with only one hand.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Have the last 3 pots of tomatoes cooking away so that they'll be thickened up enough to go into jars and have their water bath before leaving it all for this season..that is except for the dating and labeling and making a nice place for them to hang out. I may do some apples -- but that will wait until after KAP.

Just got an email from the LYS that they're having a Yarn Tasting party Saturday night...I really don't need to get any more yarn (especially with the yarn places in Ohio where I'm sure to leave some of my cash), but this sounds like such a nice outing -- wine, snacks and fellowship as well as an education on some new yarns--oh and to be able to feel them!! I do need another 1.5 40" circular so that I can put DDIL's socks on them to decrease the toes using MagicLoop in preparation for the Kitchener stitch. I want DD to try them on to be sure the foot is the right length---I feel safer having them on the longer cables so that they won't unravel--they're each on a 9" circular right now.


----------



## NanaCaren

Thought I'd post a photo of the progress of the outside of the barn when they left this evening. It is really starting to look like the old barn again. I didn't go inside to look as Seth had been full of beans all day. 

Healing thoughts for all tonight.


----------



## pacer

Darowil...So happy you are enjoying your journeys. I know the woolen mill will be a lot of fun as well. Serena and her bear were just so adorable. Happy that you had a chance to share some love with her.

Rookie...You will be well stocked for the winter months. I know your family will enjoy some of the fruits of your labor as well. 

Cashmeregma....I hope you are feeling better soon. It is probably a very good thing that your DH is coming to KAP with you. 

Time for some rest so take care everyone.


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd post a photo of the progress of the outside of the barn when they left this evening. It is really starting to look like the old barn again. I didn't go inside to look as Seth had been full of beans all day.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all tonight.


Do you have any windows on the upper level? Is that where the crafting room is located? It is looking so wonderful. I believe that 4 year olds who are full of beans means that they are healthy and that is a delightful thing even though it is draining of the energy for us.


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> Do you have any windows on the upper level? Is that where the crafting room is located? It is looking so wonderful. I believe that 4 year olds who are full of beans means that they are healthy and that is a delightful thing even though it is draining of the energy for us.


There are sky lights and many light fixtures upstairs. Lots of electrical sockets for sewing machines and such. Windows and plenty of light fixtures and sockets downstairs as well. Will get photos in the morning. 
Yes it is delightful and tiring at the same time. I wouldn't want it any other way. I worry when they are too quiet and not active.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Not to mention---our mini-KAP sometime in the not too distant future.



pacer said:


> Darowil...So happy you are enjoying your journeys. I know the woolen mill will be a lot of fun as well. Serena and her bear were just so adorable. Happy that you had a chance to share some love with her.
> 
> Rookie...You will be well stocked for the winter months. I know your family will enjoy some of the fruits of your labor as well.
> 
> Cashmeregma....I hope you are feeling better soon. It is probably a very good thing that your DH is coming to KAP with you.
> 
> Time for some rest so take care everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I agree -- "full of beans" is the perfect descripton of young boys...until at least age 10!!



NanaCaren said:


> There are sky lights and many light fixtures upstairs. Lots of electrical sockets for sewing machines and such. Windows and plenty of light fixtures and sockets downstairs as well. Will get photos in the morning.
> Yes it is delightful and tiring at the same time. I wouldn't want it any other way. I worry when they are too quiet and not active.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Night all. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> Good Morning. Sam, you aren't supposed to damage yourself, especially with the KTP coming so close. I do hope that you heal quickly and fully.
> Kate, great opening, hope you are having a great getaway with the girls. I have to copy your chicken recipes to try, we eat more than enough chicken.
> I have about 23 pages to catch up on from last week, so I'd better get that done while I can.
> We didn't get back from Ft. Collins and CSU until after 9pm last night, they didn't finish with Deva until 7pm, they did blood work, the ultra sound, blood work again, then neurology looked at her, surgery looked at her, so the concensus (it's funny, spell check doesn't recognize the word even though it's in the dictionary) is that she is not typical of a shunt puppy, but not typical for anything else either, so Tuesday we take her back for a CT scan and they will take her directly to surgery after if they can find a shunt or it's something else that requires surgery, if they can't find a shunt or anything in the liver they will scan up the body to the brain to see if she has Hydrocephalus or a brain lesion and go from there. Poor puppy, she had a long day, we did however find out that she has a major bladder infection so she's on antibiotics now. So, we'll keep you all posted, thanks so much for the prayers and positive thoughts.
> Now to go back and catch up,
> OH!! And David said thank you all for the birthday wishes.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


I hope they find out what is wrong with the puppy and can help her. And David is very welcome for the birthday wishes!


----------



## tami_ohio

puppymargo said:


> This is Alexis and Grandpa wanted me to tell you all that his computer is at the health spa. The arm is doing well.
> Alexis-Sam
> (I am doing this on my iPhone)


Thank you Alexis! I am sure Grandpa Sam appreciates all of your help. I know we do!

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you for update on Sandi and Alan.
> Lost a pound this week and got a star as I've lost 10 pounds. Yeah. Won't even think of how much more I have to loose. Will just work on the next 5 pounds.
> Kaye, healing energy for Ryssa.


Congratulations on loosing 10#! I know how hard you have been working. Focusing on the small goals makes it easier.

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> I wish I could be there, but it would be 1450 miles for me...I need to move closer to Ohio!


Yes, You do need to move closer to Ohio!


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Of course, you could fly. I could fly but then would have to drive in Indianapolis, etc, and do NOT want to go there by myself. With DD#! coming with me, we have to drive, she won't fly.


You could take the train! I would even pick you up in the middle of the night when the train gets here!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Special for you June. Okay, new pictures of monster dog Sydney just taken. Boy does our grass need cutting.


Holy Smoke! No wonder you need such a big cage. Maybe you should have skipped this size and gotten the biggest one since he's eating so much again. It's been so long since we had a puppy, but if they are anything like kids, he's headed for another growth spurt!


----------



## tami_ohio

End of page 14. Bed time. 1 AM this morning was too late for bed time last night! Besides, this cold is knocking me down tonight. Thought this morning I was doing better. I'm taking extra vitamin C so I am healthy for KAP! Hugs and Prayers. Goodnight!


----------



## machriste

Belated happy birthdays to those I missed and a birthday wish today for our wonderful Sam. Hope you and the computer are recovering from your breaks.

Prayers for all in need, and Serena is such a sweet girlie girl.


----------



## machriste

Hugs, Kathy. So tragic an ending for your niece.


----------



## sassafras123

Night night.


----------



## busyworkerbee

sugarsugar said:


> LOL... sorry about that. I just kept thinking ... Darrowil, darrowil, oh gosh, for goodness sake..... margaret. :roll:


And it doesn't help when you have Margaret in the phone as Margaret Darowil. :?


----------



## busyworkerbee

kehinkle said:


> Hello everyone,
> Some of you may know that a niece was in the hospital in a coma. She died on Tuesday morning. She was in her mid thirties and completely physically handicapped. Her mother cared for her at home until a year ago when she was able to get her own apartment with 24 hr care. I had stayed with them when I first got back to Ohio. She was a special person. Doctors didn't think she would live to be 5 but she fooled them all. She had a degenerative nerve disease and progressed from walking to wheelchair in less than 10 yrs. The accident happened because a caregiver didn't fasten her into the van properly and the driver had to brake suddenly. Senseless and it has been hard on all of her family, near and far. Thank you to all who sent up prayers for her and us.
> 
> Have to go. Tearing up and Lila wants walked. I'll be at the KAP.
> 
> Kathy


{{{{{{{{{Kathy and family}}}}}}}}}}

Thinking of you at this time. Have fun at the KTP, knowing that many of us understand a loss like this.


----------



## busyworkerbee

RookieRetiree said:


> Re: AZ Sticks DH home from the hospital.
> 
> I haven't heard anything in the last day or so, but did have correspondence with Sandi that Alan was back in the ER fairly soon after getting home. He has pneumonia and other issues. I'll pass along any other information I have and hope that there's a happy and hopeful update from Sandi soon.
> 
> I know she and Alan would appreciate more prayers being offered up on their behalf.


Tell Sandi she and Alan have my support and I hope he improves rapidly.


----------



## busyworkerbee

puppymargo said:


> i am going to try here with alexis's lapttop to say hello - the floor is down finally and looks great but what a mess while they were doing it. went to the doctor yesterday - the bone slipped a little - it wasn't lined up like the er doc said it was - i could have surgery with pins and screws and all that that entails or i could live with a slight bend where there isn't supposed to be a bend - i don't mind necessary pain but i'm not one to invite unnecessary pain - i opted for the slight bend. i figure as long as i can knit and type i am good. i've been a bit spacey latey - heiei says - dad you are really out of it. lol really i am fine and as soon as ron brings my computer back i will be back with you. sam


Not surprised about the spaciness, meds can do that to you. Drat the ER doc not getting the bones aligned correctly. However, as you said, a slight bend where there is not normally one can be lived with. No more falling Sam, we all like you alive and kicking. If Alexis is in school, would she lend you her computer during the day?


----------



## busyworkerbee

agnescr said:


> Well hello folks just a quick visit, time to get back in the swing of things,read that Sam had a fall and hurt his arm, hope he is recovering and feels great for the kap.Good wishes to all and a big ((((hug)))) to any who needs it.
> Colin was cremated on Monday it was a very nice service and eulogy,although I was mostly excluded,and was not asked to join his family in the family pew, but that is it over and done with,don't think there will be any further contact,and at present that suits me just fine,other than that just keeping busy,will try to catch up on the TP news
> nite nite for now


{{{{{Agnescr}}}}}


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Got the last minute shopping done- need to get the washing up to date - then pack and weigh the bags (two) cabin and check-in. Lupe surprised me with a text yesterday- for once she was almost polite- but information requested that rather surprised me how short her own memory has to be. I pondered not replying but thought that would be counterproductive, when my goal is to get them communicating with me again.
> Ringo seems as normal- but he is used to my packing up for short outings.


Perhaps someone has got through to her that you are her uncles' wife and her attitude was really counterproductive. Will miss not seeing you all in Gouldburn.


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd post a photo of the progress of the outside of the barn when they left this evening. It is really starting to look like the old barn again. I didn't go inside to look as Seth had been full of beans all day.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all tonight.


Lots of progress! But even the sight of painted flames so close to your barn makes me shudder......


----------



## busyworkerbee

busyworkerbee said:


> And it doesn't help when you have Margaret in the phone as Margaret Darowil. :?


Just read what I typed. I _ It doesn't help when I have Margaret in the phone as Margaret Darowil_ I had that problem too when I saw Margaret when she and David were up here for family event.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It realy is a beautiful day here, although rather chilly at the moment.

Kathy and Agnes my condolenses to you both.

Caren, I just love your barn, it is really beautiful.

The photos of little Serena are just gorgeous.

Sam, I hope you had a happy if somewhat spacey birthday, 

I am going to have a trial pack today as I have absolutely no idea what 50 lbs of clothes look like! I have now cut down a lot on what I was thinking of bringing, but one sock is just going too far. :lol: 

Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those that need them and hugs to all.

Thursday photos....


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lovely photos - good morning to you-one less day to count!

I can't imagine packing for 2 weeks -- just know that the weather is turning into Indian Summer where the warm weather is hanging around through the start of Autumn. You should be able to see quite a few trees donning their fall colors, but still be on the trees..should be very pretty flying over them as you come in for a landing.

Getting closer! I have to figure start making my lists and making piles of things to bring.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely photos - good morning to you-one less day to count!
> 
> I can't imagine packing for 2 weeks -- just know that the weather is turning into Indian Summer where the warm weather is hanging around through the start of Autumn. You should be able to see quite a few trees donning their fall colors, but still be on the trees..should be very pretty flying over them as you come in for a landing.
> 
> Getting closer! I have to figure start making my lists and making piles of things to bring.


Morning to you too, we have to pack for 3 weeks and for all weathers as we start off in Indiana and end up in Nova Scotia. I think it will be layers!!! :thumbup: See you real soon now.


----------



## Normaedern

agnescr said:


> Well hello folks just a quick visit, time to get back in the swing of things,read that Sam had a fall and hurt his arm, hope he is recovering and feels great for the kap.Good wishes to all and a big ((((hug)))) to any who needs it.
> Colin was cremated on Monday it was a very nice service and eulogy,although I was mostly excluded,and was not asked to join his family in the family pew, but that is it over and done with,don't think there will be any further contact,and at present that suits me just fine,other than that just keeping busy,will try to catch up on the TP news
> nite nite for now


Glad to see you back. I am sorry to hear you were excluded. It happened to me with a very close friend. You are responding to it very well. Bless you.


----------



## Normaedern

PurpleFi, lovely peaceful photos :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Wales is cloudy and this morning when I got up very dark :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Perhaps someone has got through to her that you are her uncles' wife and her attitude was really counterproductive. Will miss not seeing you all in Gouldburn.


Wouldn't that be wonderful. I just opened my Bible to the part on the Sermon on the Mount where Jesus talks of forgiving your enemies- the only person I can change for sure is myself- need to work on that. It is a pity you can't be there, but it would have been a very long drive.


----------



## KateB

Good morning from a dull, but dry west coast. Everyone here seems to be recovering from the bug and it looks like I have managed to avoid it...touch wood! DS and his partner are having a second day off work and I'm going over shortly to collect Luke (who has been up since 5.30am!) to let them get some more sleep.
Agnes, I'm sorry the family weren't more welcoming to you, but, as you say, you don't need to see them again.
Caren, that barn looks great and I'm sure it's benefiting from Seth's supervision!
I'm so jealous of all you people who are going to KAP next weekend, ah well, maybe someday. I need to get moving now and head for the supermarket...a job I love..not! TTYL.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> One more brooch design on the comical side.


Oh, its tooo cute! Love all your work.


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> I spent a day last week with one red earring and one blue. Nobody told me, they must have thought I was starting a new fashion! (Or that I was doolally, which is more likely. :roll: )


LOL. My mum says doolally. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Wombatnomore said:


> Thank you! It's such a friendly place as darowil said it would be. Makes me feel happy.


And welcome from me too. I have been far behind on here and not posting too much.


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Forgot to say, this time next week Londy and I will be at the airiport! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yay, I am so jealous. LOL Have the very best time.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> I was only saying to Kathy yesterday (or was it someone else?) that I thought he had gone home far to soon. Actually it was Wombat the day before. It just wasn't long enough to know if he would develop complications. I was saying that what was needed was a half way place close to the hospital where they could be checked daily before going home.


Sadly, it seems to be more and more common now that we send people home early and yes, bad complications do arise, as I know from experience in my family. Just so sorry to hear about Alan's complications. I know the hospital recovery stay time is longer in many other countries.

Sorry to hear your friend's mother passed away. Glad to hear she had some quality time with her.


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr wrote:
Well hello folks just a quick visit, time to get back in the swing of things,read that Sam had a fall and hurt his arm, hope he is recovering and feels great for the kap.Good wishes to all and a big ((((hug)))) to any who needs it.
Colin was cremated on Monday it was a very nice service and eulogy,although I was mostly excluded,and was not asked to join his family in the family pew, but that is it over and done with,don't think there will be any further contact,and at present that suits me just fine,other than that just keeping busy,will try to catch up on the TP news
nite nite for now 

____________________________________

Hope you have some support Agnes. Thinking of you and so glad you stopped by. Hope you will be ok and please stop by anytime you want company. We are here for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Purplefi...Hope the two of you have a great trip. I don't think jet lag is as bad coming this direction, so enjoy your trip and see you soon. Can't believe I will actually get to meet you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. My mum says doolally. :thumbup:


And now there may be some Americans/Canadians saying it too. :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend, it is currently a lovely 11c/52f at 07:23. The teens are off to school, cats and dogs fed and Seth is just now getting up. We are making some Indian dishes today in crock pots. Receipts to follow later in the day. 

Today's coffee. 

I think ((((((((((((((GROUP HUGS))))))))))))))) are a good thing today. Healing thoughts and energy going out to those in ned of it. A little extra for Sam.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Good morning from a dull, but dry west coast. Everyone here seems to be recovering from the bug and it looks like I have managed to avoid it...touch wood! DS and his partner are having a second day off work and I'm going over shortly to collect Luke (who has been up since 5.30am!) to let them get some more sleep.
> Agnes, I'm sorry the family weren't more welcoming to you, but, as you say, you don't need to see them again.
> Caren, that barn looks great and I'm sure it's benefiting from Seth's supervision!
> I'm so jealous of all you people who are going to KAP next weekend, ah well, maybe someday. I need to get moving now and head for the supermarket...a job I love..not! TTYL.


So glad you didn't get the bug. Oh no, they called you to come get Luke so early. :shock: :shock: Grandma's work is never done and you must be one of the best that they felt they could do that. Too cute. Aren't Grandma's the BEST. :thumbup: :thumbup: Think I told you I went to Grandparent's Day at the children's school. First chapel, then splitting our time so we each had time with the three grandhildren. It was precious time indeed.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hi Caren, just looked up the recipe for the ratatouille and it is quite like what I have been making only with the addition of dal and beans. Absolutely love it. Before regular green beans, then wide green beans, and last night yellow green beans. I imagine you loved your ratatouille because ours sure is delicious. I was going to add curry but then decided not to since we were having corn on the cob. Thought I would just leave the flavors more simple and pure, but I do love the variation with curry too.

Nice having a morning cuppa' with you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Wouldn't that be wonderful. I just opened my Bible to the part on the Sermon on the Mount where Jesus talks of forgiving your enemies- the only person I can change for sure is myself- need to work on that. It is a pity you can't be there, but it would have been a very long drive.


Julie, how beautifully said and how true. We start with ourselves and sometimes it spreads, you never know. I'm excited for you to have the KAP. Nice to know there will be this aspect of the trip. Please try and have a good time being with others as difficult as that will be, knowing about the rest of the trip. Thinking of you and praying for you and hoping you can laugh and have some real fun at the Downunder KAP.


----------



## Cashmeregma

There will be a blood moon eclipse (one of 4 within a year):

http://earthsky.org/space/sneak-preview-colorful-lunar-eclipse-on-october-7-8?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=e20edecb82-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c643945d79-e20edecb82-393973573

From the east coast of North America, totality begins at 6:25 am EDT, NASA reports. The moon will be hanging low over the western horizon, probably swollen by the famous moon illusion into a seemingly-giant red orb, briefly visible before daybreak. Observers on the West Coast are even better positioned. The moon will be high in the sky as totality slowly plays out between 3:25 am and 4:24 am PDT.

NASAs longtime eclipse expert Fred Espenak said:

It promises to be a stunning sight, even from the most light polluted cities. I encourage everyone, especially families with curious children, to go out and enjoy the event.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Tired of sheep so just finished up these. Started last night and got 7 done; took me 4 hours to finish the last 3 this morning/afternoon. Going to cut the out, put the to soak then dry and turn into brooches. Will be off the embroidery machine for the rest of today.


My goodness, you have been busy! They are lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 65. Couldnt resist sharing these.. the first one is another that my friend has done on her computer. DD doesnt know about these as they will be part of her Christmas present.
The second one DD took this morning....


----------



## sugarsugar

This one DD took today....


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> Thanks for letting us know. Kathy has been so busy lately, we haven't heard from her. Will gladly add Karla to the prayer list. It really gets long at times. If you email or text her soon, give her my love.
> Junek


And mine too.

And while I am at it.... Happy Birthday to those I have missed.

And why not a (((Group Hug ))))))))


----------



## sugarsugar

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, it has started. The first acknowledged jihardist attack occurred last night in Victoria. Result is 2 injured police offcers and a deceased jihardist. I say jihardist and not Muslim as these actions are not supported by the wider and less extreme Muslim community. The worse aspect was that the deceased was only 18 years old. Please join me in prayers and support of the innocents in this and for a speedy recovery of 2 brave police officers who were doing their duty.


Absolutely.... very scary that we are having these problems here now too.


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> Yay, I am so jealous. LOL Have the very best time.


Will be thinking of you x


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> Purplefi...Hope the two of you have a great trip. I don't think jet lag is as bad coming this direction, so enjoy your trip and see you soon. Can't believe I will actually get to meet you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Just done a trial pack of my case, looks like I am not going to be over the limit, so lots of room for yarn :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> There will be a blood moon eclipse (one of 4 within a year):
> 
> http://earthsky.org/space/sneak-preview-colorful-lunar-eclipse-on-october-7-8?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=e20edecb82-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c643945d79-e20edecb82-393973573
> 
> From the east coast of North America, totality begins at 6:25 am EDT, NASA reports. The moon will be hanging low over the western horizon, probably swollen by the famous moon illusion into a seemingly-giant red orb, briefly visible before daybreak. Observers on the West Coast are even better positioned. The moon will be high in the sky as totality slowly plays out between 3:25 am and 4:24 am PDT.
> 
> NASAs longtime eclipse expert Fred Espenak said:
> 
> It promises to be a stunning sight, even from the most light polluted cities. I encourage everyone, especially families with curious children, to go out and enjoy the event.


We shall be in Toronto then.


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> This one DD took today....


Lovely photos and she looks so happy x


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> And mine too.
> 
> And while I am at it.... Happy Birthday to those I have missed.
> 
> And why not a (((Group Hug ))))))))


Joi ing you in a (((((((((((((((((((group hug))))))))))))))))))))) x


----------



## purl2diva

Serena is such a doll. You just want to kiss those chubby cheeks!


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, so sorry to hear this. Please take care and know we will have your back with prayers from this end.


Ditto... re Spider.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd post a photo of the progress of the outside of the barn when they left this evening. It is really starting to look like the old barn again. I didn't go inside to look as Seth had been full of beans all day.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all tonight.


It's looking great! I know you're excited to seeing it so close to being completed.
Hope Seth settles down and loses some of those beans overnight!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

purl2diva said:


> Serena is such a doll. You just want to kiss those chubby cheeks!


And everyone does.. LOL. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> Blurry or not, it's a lovely picture of a beautiful friend with the very happy and darling Serena!!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It realy is a beautiful day here, although rather chilly at the moment.
> 
> Kathy and Agnes my condolenses to you both.
> 
> Caren, I just love your barn, it is really beautiful.
> 
> The photos of little Serena are just gorgeous.
> 
> Sam, I hope you had a happy if somewhat spacey birthday,
> 
> I am going to have a trial pack today as I have absolutely no idea what 50 lbs of clothes look like! I have now cut down a lot on what I was thinking of bringing, but one sock is just going too far. :lol:
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those that need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Thursday photos....


You're garden is holding tight to the flowers! We still have a few flowers on our crape myrtle trees but I haven't been out since our nor'easter yesterday. It wasn't bad as they can be but enough rain and wind to blow away the last of the blooms.
I agree you might need a little more than the one sock! LOL!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> Page 65. Couldnt resist sharing these.. the first one is another that my friend has done on her computer. DD doesnt know about these as they will be part of her Christmas present.
> The second one DD took this morning....


Oh my goodness, that is tooooo precious. Starting out my day with a big smile after seeing that.


----------



## sugarsugar

Kansas g-ma said:


> How can she be so big already-- half grown!! Such a pretty child and the bear is darling. So glad you got to meet up and spend time together.


The time is just flying by so fast. Isnt Darowil clever and lovely making the bear for Serena?


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> This one DD took today....


She sure is growing. Did you make those adorable pants?


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my goodness, that is tooooo precious. Starting out my day with a big smile after seeing that.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: How is your back?


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> We shall be in Toronto then.


That will work great!


----------



## sugarsugar

kehinkle said:


> Hello everyone,
> It's been awhile since I posted. Haven't been able to catch up in the past few weeks, between work and other things.
> 
> Happy birthday to all that I missed. Also any anniversaries.
> 
> Healing prayers to all who need them, Sam for the broken arm and any who have fallen recently.
> 
> Some of you may know that a niece was in the hospital in a coma. She died on Tuesday morning. She was in her mid thirties and completely physically handicapped. Her mother cared for her at home until a year ago when she was able to get her own apartment with 24 hr care. I had stayed with them when I first got back to Ohio. She was a special person. Doctors didn't think she would live to be 5 but she fooled them all. She had a degenerative nerve disease and progressed from walking to wheelchair in less than 10 yrs. The accident happened because a caregiver didn't fasten her into the van properly and the driver had to brake suddenly. Senseless and it has been hard on all of her family, near and far. Thank you to all who sent up prayers for her and us.
> 
> Have to go. Tearing up and Lila wants walked. I'll be at the KAP.
> 
> Kathy


Oh, I am so sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> That will work great!


I shall make a note in my travel journal :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: How is your back?


I've been icing it and it is quite a bit better today. Will see how it goes through the rest of the day, but am thinking this may not be chronic, but will get better on its own. At least that is a thought at the moment. :wink: If it gets worse I promise I will see a doctor.


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> She sure is growing. Did you make those adorable pants?


No, not me. They are crocheted. I got them online with a matching hat (that is a bit too small) when DD was pregnant.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kehinkle...Thinking of you today.


Agnes..Thinking of you today too.

Sam...Hoping you will soon be feeling better.


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been icing it and it is quite a bit better today. Will see how it goes through the rest of the day, but am thinking this may not be chronic, but will get better on its own. At least that is a thought at the moment. :wink: If it gets worse I promise I will see a doctor.


Good girl. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> No, not me. They are crocheted. I got them online with a matching hat (that is a bit too small) when DD was pregnant.


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> You're garden is holding tight to the flowers! We still have a few flowers on our crape myrtle trees but I haven't been out since our nor'easter yesterday. It wasn't bad as they can be but enough rain and wind to blow away the last of the blooms.
> I agree you might need a little more than the one sock! LOL!
> Junek


The lavendars are having a second flowering, the cosmos are still going and the monkshood is about to open. Ok 3 socks then!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, it is currently a lovely 11c/52f at 07:23. The teens are off to school, cats and dogs fed and Seth is just now getting up. We are making some Indian dishes today in crock pots. Receipts to follow later in the day.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> I think ((((((((((((((GROUP HUGS))))))))))))))) are a good thing today. Healing thoughts and energy going out to those in ned of it. A little extra for Sam.


Good morning, Caren. Sounds like Seth slept in this morning!
Lovely morning sky and coffee.
Our morning is still dark enough for the light controlled security lights to still be on. And the sun has been up for almost 2 hours so I think we're going to have a dreary day. But at least it's not pouring rain and windy like yesterday!!
Hope Seth's beans have settled!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> I shall make a note in my travel journal :thumbup:


Yes, could be that you will still be asleep, but if you are up it would be beautiful to see.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yarn doesn't weigh that much and it squishes in all the nooks and crannies in your suitcase!!



PurpleFi said:


> Just done a trial pack of my case, looks like I am not going to be over the limit, so lots of room for yarn :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Re: AZ Sticks DH home from the hospital.
> 
> I haven't heard anything in the last day or so, but did have correspondence with Sandi that Alan was back in the ER fairly soon after getting home. He has pneumonia and other issues. I'll pass along any other information I have and hope that there's a happy and hopeful update from Sandi soon.
> 
> I know she and Alan would appreciate more prayers being offered up on their behalf.


Oh no, that is not what we wanted to hear. Thanks for passing on the news.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Yarn doesn't weigh that much and it squishes in all the nooks and crannies in your suitcase!!


Yes, and don't forget about those soft vinyl or strong fabric bags that fold into nothing in your suitcase but can be unfolded to hold a whole bunch of yarn. Of course now with paying for extra bags, that isn't quite as great as it used to be.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Meeting a friend for lunch up at the Lake. It is an old establishment and lots of local atmosphere. Perhaps I can get some photos of the area. Looks like another gorgeous day out there. There is a port there where the Ferry came across from Rochester to Toronto and sadly it didn't stay in business. I really wanted to do it and never got to. Some of my relatives in Canada took it a cross and went shopping at some outlet malls and regular malls. Now they have this huge port there and nothing in it has been a success and all are out of business. Hope they can bring things back. Having gangs there now doesn't help bringing people down to this beautiful area.

Wow, I just went in and looked at the restaurant's menu and the prices have about tripled since they renovated. :shock: :shock: :shock: Used to get greens and beans over gnocci for about $4 and now $12. Wonder if my girlfriend knows this. They don't have much money.


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> This one DD took today....


Serena is such a cute little dumpling of a baby girl!!
And I just love her bunny diaper cover. At least that's what I thought of when I saw the pom-pom!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

agnescr said:


> Well hello folks just a quick visit, time to get back in the swing of things,read that Sam had a fall and hurt his arm, hope he is recovering and feels great for the kap.Good wishes to all and a big ((((hug)))) to any who needs it.
> Colin was cremated on Monday it was a very nice service and eulogy,although I was mostly excluded,and was not asked to join his family in the family pew, but that is it over and done with,don't think there will be any further contact,and at present that suits me just fine,other than that just keeping busy,will try to catch up on the TP news
> nite nite for now


Nice to hear from you again. What a shame they didnt include you, but I am sure that is their loss. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd post a photo of the progress of the outside of the barn when they left this evening. It is really starting to look like the old barn again. I didn't go inside to look as Seth had been full of beans all day.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all tonight.


WOW!! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Phew, I have caught up.  Getting late now so goodnight everyone.


----------



## Normaedern

sugarsugar said:


> Page 65. Couldnt resist sharing these.. the first one is another that my friend has done on her computer. DD doesnt know about these as they will be part of her Christmas present.
> The second one DD took this morning....


Ahhh! So sweet. Made my day :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Loved the pix of kids, flowers, sunrise-- lovely.

I go for a walk and come home to 10 pages!!


----------



## sassafras123

Agnes, thinking of you and sending warm hugs. How hard to loose someone so close and be unwelcome and unsupported at funeral. You are a gentle, loving woman and it is their loss.
Sugar, love baby pics.
Sandi and Alan, warm hugs and prayers.
Daralene, hope back pain not chronic.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is soooooo cute. I love her as "Doodle Bug". That is what my dad called me as a little girl. Haven't heard anyone else use that. She is just too cute.


sugarsugar said:


> Page 65. Couldnt resist sharing these.. the first one is another that my friend has done on her computer. DD doesnt know about these as they will be part of her Christmas present.
> The second one DD took this morning....


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, how beautifully said and how true. We start with ourselves and sometimes it spreads, you never know. I'm excited for you to have the KAP. Nice to know there will be this aspect of the trip. Please try and have a good time being with others as difficult as that will be, knowing about the rest of the trip. Thinking of you and praying for you and hoping you can laugh and have some real fun at the Downunder KAP.


Will you be able to make the drive to the up-over KAP? It sounds like it could be touch and go for you? How are your aches? I have cried off the monthly trip to Hamilton this time- because of my trans Tasman flight so soon to follow- want to be able to sit that one out without too much agony. I am hoping for some fun too!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> This one DD took today....


Next it will be a full crawl!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> And mine too.
> 
> And while I am at it.... Happy Birthday to those I have missed.
> 
> And why not a (((Group Hug ))))))))


Definitely in on a group hug!


----------



## jomacoy

Just popping in to say hello. Hope all have a great day and a good night for every one in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## Lurker 2

jomacoy said:


> Just popping in to say hello. Hope all have a great day and a good night for every one in the southern hemisphere.


My usual time for surfacing from the night!


----------



## Lurker 2

This just showed up on Facebook- it is a lovely shot of Fale with little Elisa.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> This just showed up on Facebook- it is a lovely shot of Fale with little Elisa.


That's a lovely picture Julie. He looks really happy. I do hope all goes well on your trip and you achieve all you hope to.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> That's a lovely picture Julie. He looks really happy. I do hope all goes well on your trip and you achieve all you hope to.


I am hoping so too! The family needs to learn to trust me more- the claims of people going behind others' backs work both ways. It would be lovely to have him visit sometimes, but I am well aware of how he would miss the children.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> This just showed up on Facebook- it is a lovely shot of Fale with little Elisa.


That is lovely, Julie.{{{{{{hugs}}}} for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> That is lovely, Julie.{{{{{{hugs}}}} for you.


Thanks, Norma! ((((((((((hugs)))))))))) for you too- hope you conquer that 'lergy soon- it is no good when the body is ailing!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> This just showed up on Facebook- it is a lovely shot of Fale with little Elisa.


He looks happy. Julie, hope you are ok. Has to be a lot of emotions going on right now.
Big Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> He looks happy. Julie, hope you are ok. Has to be a lot of emotions going on right now.
> Big Hugs.


It is good to see him so happy- but also bitter sweet when they are all trying to exclude me totally.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Agnes, thinking of you and sending warm hugs. How hard to loose someone so close and be unwelcome and unsupported at funeral. You are a gentle, loving woman and it is their loss.
> Sugar, love baby pics.
> Sandi and Alan, warm hugs and prayers.
> Daralene, hope back pain not chronic.


Good news. It is much less today so I am thinking that when the swollen spot on the spine goes down, the pain will be gone. It was only when I stood after sitting and tried to walk but today I am getting up and just had a little first thing and now haven't noticed it. (Added later...It's still there but much milder. More a twinge feeling than electric shock now.) That's good in my thinking.

My lunch date was cancelled but rescheduled for dinner tonight. Have to let DH know I won't be home. Thank goodness for a husband that is flexible with our schedules, but then only fair since I have been so with his for almost 50 yrs. now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It is good to see him so happy- but also bitter sweet when they are all trying to exclude me totally.


Of course. Let's hope something can be worked out so you aren't left out like this.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sassafras, hoping you get some long-term relief with your shoulder.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Of course. Let's hope something can be worked out so you aren't left out like this.


The next thing I am hoping will not be taken the wrong way, is my application to the Guardianship Tribunal! Too late to halt the process. Do I gather that you are not too painfilled when driving?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> The next thing I am hoping will not be taken the wrong way, is my application to the Guardianship Tribunal! Too late to halt the process. Do I gather that you are not too painfilled when driving?


It is the act of walking after getting up from the sitting. Much less now.

Oh dear, I see what you mean. Was the Guardianship Tribunal to get him to come home with you for good?? That's what I was thinking.

****Seems today you are thinking more of being happy with regular visits and I know you have had some big changes in your health.


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, hope the back pain continues to improve.
Julie, what a lovely picture of Fale.
Jogged 20 walked 40 minutes. Started to get tired and hot and almost trip on rocks so didn't do whole 30 jogging. Do not need another fall.


----------



## nittergma

Warm hugs for Agnes, It's sad to hear you weren't included in things. I'm glad you can move past it, I'm sure at times it won't be easy.


sassafras123 said:


> Agnes, thinking of you and sending warm hugs. How hard to loose someone so close and be unwelcome and unsupported at funeral. You are a gentle, loving woman and it is their loss.
> Sugar, love baby pics.
> Sandi and Alan, warm hugs and prayers.
> Daralene, hope back pain not chronic.


----------



## nittergma

What a lovely picture Julie!!


Lurker 2 said:


> This just showed up on Facebook- it is a lovely shot of Fale with little Elisa.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> It is the act of walking after getting up from the sitting. Much less now.
> 
> Oh dear, I see what you mean. Was the Guardianship Tribunal to get him to come home with you for good?? That's what I was thinking.
> 
> ****Seems today you are thinking more of being happy with regular visits and I know you have had some big changes in your health.


No- my intention was to try and establish that I want to be kept 'in the loop', even if I cannot make the move to Australia. I find the whole prospect of a country so large quite scary- and I don't want to move from my little house, or lose my Ringo- he was a present to myself from my dad's legacy- and precious for many reasons. Also I am not ready to go into my dotage, and Lupe would not give me freedom to worship as I choose. Everyone seems to ignore her temper- but I am not prepared to live at close quarters to that- and I am sure I would run foul of her very quickly. We are just too different in our approach to life. Plus I object to how she pushes the kids- rather than letting them sort out their own goals. Regular visits are not really possible either- this is a once only trip. (for almost certain).


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, hope the back pain continues to improve.
> Julie, what a lovely picture of Fale.
> Jogged 20 walked 40 minutes. Started to get tired and hot and almost trip on rocks so didn't do whole 30 jogging. Do not need another fall.


It is isn't it? Falls are definitely not to be prescribed.


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> What a lovely picture Julie!!


He so enjoys children!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> This just showed up on Facebook- it is a lovely shot of Fale with little Elisa.


He looks so happy.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> He looks so happy.


He would so like to be a dad- but God does not grant us all our wishes- I just hope He will grant a few for me.


----------



## Lurker 2

Folks, I just had an email come in from Sandi (AZ) Alan is out of hospital again- on oral not IV antibiotics so he could go home so that is good things are improving. I am sure we are all keeping them both in our thoughts.


----------



## nittergma

When we want change to happen it's the best place to start. I find it to be very true (I don't find it very easy)


Lurker 2 said:


> Wouldn't that be wonderful. I just opened my Bible to the part on the Sermon on the Mount where Jesus talks of forgiving your enemies- the only person I can change for sure is myself- need to work on that. It is a pity you can't be there, but it would have been a very long drive.


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> This one DD took today....


She just gets more gorgeous! Love the doodle bug!


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> It's looking great! I know you're excited to seeing it so close to being completed.
> Hope Seth settles down and loses some of those beans overnight!
> Junek


Isn't that when they recharge their beans?!!


----------



## nittergma

Wow! I wouldn't mind having a barn like that! I love the color of it! and plenty of room


NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd post a photo of the progress of the outside of the barn when they left this evening. It is really starting to look like the old barn again. I didn't go inside to look as Seth had been full of beans all day.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all tonight.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I just had an email come in from Sandi (AZ) Alan is out of hospital again- on oral not IV antibiotics so he could go home so that is good things are improving. I am sure we are all keeping them both in our thoughts.


That is good to hear :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sugar, the pictures of Serena are so cute, love the doodle bug one.

Julie, what a great photo of Fale & what a cute little one. I hope all is sucessfully on your trip & the hip doesn't give too much trouble. Enjoy the down under KA

Daralene, hope the back continues to improve, enjoy your supper out.

Great news about Alan being out of hospital again, fingers crossed he gets better quickly.


----------



## nittergma

Happy Birthday Sam!!! I know it's probably late but didn't want to miss the opportunity, Hope it is/was a great one.


TNS said:


> And I'm joining June in her wishes for your special day, Sam.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, hope the back pain continues to improve.
> Julie, what a lovely picture of Fale.
> Jogged 20 walked 40 minutes. Started to get tired and hot and almost trip on rocks so didn't do whole 30 jogging. Do not need another fall.


Thank you. Oh my, sure don't want you to fall. You are right about us not needing any more falls. We've had 3 pretty good ones in a row.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> No- my intention was to try and establish that I want to be kept 'in the loop', even if I cannot make the move to Australia. I find the whole prospect of a country so large quite scary- and I don't want to move from my little house, or lose my Ringo- he was a present to myself from my dad's legacy- and precious for many reasons. Also I am not ready to go into my dotage, and Lupe would not give me freedom to worship as I choose. Everyone seems to ignore her temper- but I am not prepared to live at close quarters to that- and I am sure I would run foul of her very quickly. We are just too different in our approach to life. Plus I object to how she pushes the kids- rather than letting them sort out their own goals. Regular visits are not really possible either- this is a once only trip. (for almost certain).


I didn't mean you making trips to Australia. You mentioned about having him visit you. Understand that you didn't want to move there. Hope it all works out for you the way you want.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I just had an email come in from Sandi (AZ) Alan is out of hospital again- on oral not IV antibiotics so he could go home so that is good things are improving. I am sure we are all keeping them both in our thoughts.


That's good to hear. Let's hope all goes well this time.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Got a message from Sandi/AZ also and she added this in the message for all of you:

Thank you for your prayers and concern, we both really appreciate it. My love to you and all of the group - Sandi


----------



## TNS

Julie, what a lovely photo of Fale. He clearly loves and is loved by children. I can see why you fell for this gentle man. Here's wishing that your travels go well and that you get some positive results with the family, and spend quality time with DH at last. You'll soon be off on your journey, so big hugs.
Agnescr sorry Colin's family were not very welcoming - their loss! At least you were able to be there to say farewell, sad as it is. 
Daralene, what have you been doing going out without your bubble wrap ? I do hope you can quickly recover from the fall and be fit for the KTP. Gentle hugs.
AZ and Alan, prayers for continued recovery coming your way. 
Hope everyone else is OK, and blessed by good company, good health and good fortune.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> Julie, what a lovely photo of Fale. He clearly loves and is loved by children. I can see why you fell for this gentle man. Here's wishing that your travels go well and that you get some positive results with the family, and spend quality time with DH at last. You'll soon be off on your journey, so big hugs.
> Agnescr sorry Colin's family were not very welcoming - their loss! At least you were able to be there to say farewell, sad as it is.
> Daralene, what have you been doing going out without your bubble wrap ? I do hope you can quickly recover from the fall and be fit for the KTP. Gentle hugs.
> AZ and Alan, prayers for continued recovery coming your way.
> Hope everyone else is OK, and blessed by good company, good health and good fortune.


    You are so right. I shouldn't be allowed out without it. :roll: I see improvement today so think the worst may be over. Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> When we want change to happen it's the best place to start. I find it to be very true (I don't find it very easy)


Wasn't what I was looking for- but typically with my Bible it was what I needed to see.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sugar, the pictures of Serena are so cute, love the doodle bug one.
> 
> Julie, what a great photo of Fale & what a cute little one. I hope all is sucessfully on your trip & the hip doesn't give too much trouble. Enjoy the down under KA
> 
> Daralene, hope the back continues to improve, enjoy your supper out.
> 
> Great news about Alan being out of hospital again, fingers crossed he gets better quickly.


ooops thanks Bonnie- the children of that family are all good lookers- I won't be loading myself to heavy, so I can manage on the train system- good thing I bought the bag scales, when I thought I was going for good.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I didn't mean you making trips to Australia. You mentioned about having him visit you. Understand that you didn't want to move there. Hope it all works out for you the way you want.


wouldn't that be nice!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Julie, what a lovely photo of Fale. He clearly loves and is loved by children. I can see why you fell for this gentle man. Here's wishing that your travels go well and that you get some positive results with the family, and spend quality time with DH at last. You'll soon be off on your journey, so big hugs.
> ...


Thanks so much, Lin! Off to see the doctor soon- just need a few more meds.


----------



## martina

That is a lovely picture of Fale, Julie. I hope the trip gives you all you want. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> That is a lovely picture of Fale, Julie. I hope the trip gives you all you want. Take care of yourself.


Thanks Martina!
I just wish I had some certainties- hopefully that I won't be cut out of the loop.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Martina!
> I just wish I had some certainties- hopefully that I won't be cut out of the loop.


You will just have to stand your ground as much as possible, hopefully the tribunal people will see the whole picture. you are in my prayers along with those of many others here.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> You will just have to stand your ground as much as possible, hopefully the tribunal people will see the whole picture. you are in my prayers along with those of many others here.


Hopefully they will see that I am not trying to bring to an end what they are doing- just want to be part of it- but need it to be on my own terms. I don't like being bullied. Thanks for the prayers, Martina- I do appreciate it. And all others who are there for us both.


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Isn't that when they recharge their beans?!!


Yes, as a mother of two boys just like you are, we both know that's too true!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

I constantly need a refresher on applied icord. Found this referred to on KP:
http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/secure-html/onlineec/instructionalArticle.asp?iaid=108

Think this is very well done. I've bookmarked it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lunch was cancelled and rescheduled for dinner, so I appreciated the nap time as I was up around 4:45. Better finish getting ready.


----------



## jheiens

PurpleFi said:


> Just done a trial pack of my case, looks like I am not going to be over the limit, so lots of room for yarn :thumbup:


Purple, might you consider mailing packages of whatever is necessary back home to yourself if the weight goes over or is quite close to the limit? If you checked the cost beforehand, it might be less than the overage on bag-weight fees.

Ohio Joy


----------



## TNS

jheiens said:


> Purple, might you consider mailing packages of whatever is necessary back home to yourself if the weight goes over or is quite close to the limit? If you checked the cost beforehand, it might be less than the overage on bag-weight fees.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Or you might take a coat with "poachers pockets" (inside) to stuff extra yarn into.......vacuum pack it to take up the least space..... Could be a feature at KAP, rather like how many students can you get into a Mini :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, we have had some excitement, DS. #2 & I were taking a truck down to DH, he's combining in the field farthest from the house. We just got down there when we could see black smoke coming from east of us. DH then got a call from the neighbors, could he come ASAP & bring his water wagon the neighbors grain pile was on fire. DH & son took off, DS just came back home he said they had a big pile of grain on the ground surrounded by big round bales, the bales caught fire, the pea field surrounding the pile was on fire & it was heading for the bush. Several neighbors were there with tractors & the fire dept with foam but it is still far from under control. It is very dry & wild winds today so this is very concerning if not under control soon.
> Grain prices were poor last winter so anyone who could afford it has kept their grain so that is why there is a shortage of bins & they are putting grain on the ground surrounded by bales.
> Will let you know more when DH comes home.


I am way behind in my reading. I hope all is well now, and the fires all out. And praying you get just the right amount of rain!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Was playing with embroidery machine (nothing new right?) and stitched out another lace design thinking it might make a nice brooch. Like the design but can't see it being a brooch now; too open and the pin back would show through. If I backed it with a fabric it kind of defeats the purpose of it being a lace design. So...what should I do with this? Ideas anyone?


It's beautiful! I will think about it and see what ideas I can come up with.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> I could but of course the cloth would then show through. Like Kansasgma said I could put it on many things....but was thinking in terms of jewelry and wasn't clear in what I said. I'll play around with some fabric maybe. Would most likely want to glue it on rather than stitch it on so it didn't interfere with the lace stitching....


I think a backing fabric would actually set the lace off even more than without the backing. Look at it just held up to the light, then look at it again against your phone the way you photographed it.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> This just showed up on Facebook- it is a lovely shot of Fale with little Elisa.


A lovely picture indeed, Julie.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I just had an email come in from Sandi (AZ) Alan is out of hospital again- on oral not IV antibiotics so he could go home so that is good things are improving. I am sure we are all keeping them both in our thoughts.


Great news! Thanks for passing that on, Julie.


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks Joy and TNS for your suggestions on how to get stuff home from America and Canada. I've now found some yarn stores in Nova Scotia. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Railyn said:


> I have neither. I use a Tashiba laptop that is several years old. It has been to the computer health spa several times for a virus. I think that my taptop is just getting old and needs to find a retirement home. Hopefully in the next year I will be able to get a new one.


Marilyn, what are you using for anti-virus and what browser are you using? I have Avast for anti-virus and am using Mozilla Firefox as my browser instead of Internet Explorer. IE has been notorious for having problems the last 6-8 months at least. It took me several years before I made the switch but glad I did. I am having very little problems now and I've had this HP laptop for about 4 years now. Oh, and I'm running Malwarebytes (free) to keep the malware out, which the anti-virus programs don't catch. Hope you can get it taken care of.

Tami


----------



## kiwifrau

sugarsugar said:


> This one DD took today....


Both photo's are so gorgeous, can't pick which is the best as they are both so cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> those colors would be nice. I can see I may be headed back to JoAnn's while the sale is on.[
> 
> Okay...first one done (still have to put pin back on) Only put 5 rhinestones on it....feedback appreciated. More Rhinestones...less...to me the pearls didn't show up enough to add bling....also have colored rhinestones....just a rhinestone cowboy...dum, dum....second I added a few more rhinestones....I think I like it better.
> quote=NanaCaren]I would put a lovely deep purple behind it to accentuate the design. But that is just me, a deep burgundy or a midnight blue would look nice too. :!:
> Almost forgot to say how lovely that looks :thumbup: :thumbup:


[/quote]

I like the top one best.


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> Not to mention---our mini-KAP sometime in the not too distant future.


I would love that. Will have to do some careful planning to get away in 2015. I am sure it will be doable, but will have to see what work is like. I will discuss more while we gather next weekend. I am not sure if I am working all weekend this weekend. I will do it if it is needed. Extra money for KAP weekend and it would be the right thing to do.


----------



## pacer

I am a bit on the tired side of life today and need to be up around 2:30 AM so not hanging out here too late tonight. This is why I say that I have slept in when I get up on the weekend at 5:30 AM. This weekend might be a lot of 2:30 wake up times if I work the whole weekend. I will probably know tomorrow if I will be working Saturday and Sunday. At least I am taking a 1/2 day off from work on Thursday to finish getting ready for KAP and then leave on Friday morning. Who knows, I might change my Thursday to a full day of vacation if I need to.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just checking in before going to tonight. DD is playing bass for her friend in a performance at a local club tonight so DH and I are going to watch & listen to them. If I can take pictures I will. She has decided that since she now has gotten the promotion at the one clothing store she is going to resign from the barista position. She said that with the promotion she is guaranteed at least 25 hours a week and between that & school & study time she just won't be able to do the barista job. I think she is making a good decision. dying to do both jobs really affected her study time this past week and she didn't get in enough study time and didn't do too well on one of her test. Wisely she said that school comes first....that's my girl! Very proud of her putting school first.

Have been packing things for the KAP and realized I was one short of the ID holders so I'm going to crank out one more but not until the morning more than likely.

It is actually a little cool this evening; 72F at 6:30 pm and I'm actually wearing a light jacket over my sleeveless top. Even have on socks & tennis shoes instead of my usual sandals. Fall is definitely moving into the south.

*Cashmeregma* glad your back seems to be on the mend.
*Julie* hope you get good results during your trip to Australia and have a good time at the KAP.
*Darowil* bet you had fun at the wool mill. It sounds like you are making the most of this trip for the KAP.
*Kate* hope you've escaped the "bug" every else seemed to get.

Well, need to get off of here and head out soon. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio

Page 46, 50 to go to catch up. Someone was asking about either a black eyelash or fun fur type yarn. They needed, I think, 5 skeins. I found some locally for $1/skein. Who ever you are, you are coming to KAP. I am posting a pic. If you tell me which it is you want, I will get it and bring it to KAP with me for you.


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> I prefer pigs to cows, still. Horses smell the best.  I always say you can tell you're from the country when you drive by a farm and can tell what kinds of animals live there just from the smell...LOL Chickens, by the way, are the nastiest smelling in my opinion!


LOL! My uncle and cousin raised hogs. Yuck. And yes chickens are the worst. DS and I go by a cow farm and take a deep breath and say MMMmmmm!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> One more brooch design on the comical side.


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> So did I Julie. Wasn't to pleased with the face color and may change to my own suiting (perhaps more of a pinkish or tan tone and do the ears and hooves darker.....


I agree


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> I am super tired this evening, but thought I would try to catch up. I am correcting my own typing errors this evening just trying to write this note.
> 
> Today was a special day as Matthew received a letter from a dog today. That does not usually happen. We really enjoyed the letter. Of course I had to read it to him because he cannot read or write cursive. He can sign his name in cursive and that is it. He is asking me to post a preview of the dragon drawing that he has been drawing. It will look different by the morning, but I will attempt to share this drawing with you. He says he knows a little bit about drawing. I might know a little bit about knitting too. This creature is one I would not like to encounter in real life. Love his creativity though.


Matthew is VERY talented! As my DB is a graphic artist, I do enjoy seeing such talent.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> Page 46, 50 to go to catch up. Someone was asking about either a black eyelash or fun fur type yarn. They needed, I think, 5 skeins. I found some locally for $1/skein. Who ever you are, you are coming to KAP. I am posting a pic. If you tell me which it is you want, I will get it and bring it to KAP with me for you.


I need Lion Brand fun fur or very similar. I think what is on the tip of your finger is what I want. Wow, TY for thinking of me. I'll pay you for it, keep the receipt!


----------



## Sorlenna

I've survived another work day and gotten supper done. Whew. I'm just plain tired. 

The new shawl is coming along...it's growing in length a little slower than I'd like (have no idea how many stitches I'll end up with), but it's a different shape so the increases are different (adds 6 stitches every other row). I'll have to lay it out and measure after I finish the next chart. I just hope I'm not making mistakes that I haven't seen! :roll:

I need to go back and read a little closer in order to comment fully, but I'll just say hugs, traveling mercies, healing thoughts, and blessings--y'all know who you are and what you need most.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> A lovely picture indeed, Julie.


Thanks Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2

'Julie hope you get good results during your trip to Australia and have a good time at the KAP.'
quote from Gwen

I now have the paper work I needed from the doctor- it is a beautiful peaceful spring day, although the forecast is it will be wet- lovely to see the blossom trees flowering. Hopefully the first few days in Goulburn will be a complete break.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> 'Julie hope you get good results during your trip to Australia and have a good time at the KAP.'
> quote from Gwen
> 
> I now have the paper work I needed from the doctor- it is a beautiful peaceful spring day, although the forecast is it will be wet- lovely to see the blossom trees flowering. Hopefully the first few days in Goulburn will be a complete break.


I hope so, too, my friend! Do try to enjoy the time and be in the moment. It can really be rejuvenating. (Had I somewhere to go, I'd be trying to take my own advice! LOL)


----------



## Bulldog

Just wrote a long post and lost it. Will just send this picture of my boys, Austin (16) and Chandler (13) at the football game in Madison. I will post more in the a.m.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Sure hope the PT helps Sassafrass. I always enjoy heat more than ice myself too but know they both have their place. Brrrrr.
> 
> Got a message that my one brother, have 4 of them, is in the hospital with pneumonia and allergy. Apparently he is allergic to cleaning products and he had been cleaning. His larynx was closing up and he was taken to Emergency and put on a ventilator. One of my sisters called him and will go in to see him tomorrow. She said he sounded good now. Apparently he was in for 3 days in ICU before we knew. He has been a loner sad to say, but just so glad to hear he is doing better. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sending prayers for your Brother.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Kept forgetting to say  HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOMACOY Sorry it is late but hope the day has be delightful for you!


I;m adding my birthday wishes also!


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, so sorry your brother is sick, hope he recovers quickly.
> 
> Jomacoy, sorry I didn't wish you happy birthday earlier.
> 
> Gwen, great pins, I think I like the white one best.
> 
> We had another beautiful day here. I got lots more cleaning up in the garden, tilled around the fruit trees .
> This spring I bought like a tent for over my broccoli & cabbage, I think it has already paid for itself, I picked more cabbages today & another pail of broccoli, all without bugs. I am so impressed.
> Tomorrow I'm going to get my eyes checked, when I phoned for the appointment I discovered it's been 3 yrs, I thought only 2, no wonder I've been thinking they were getting worst.
> We got one field finish this afternoon so spend an hour giving ride to get all the equipment moved good thing he didn't needle in the morning.
> I have just cast this on. Don't know if I will give it away for Christmas or keep it for me, will decide when done.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hugo-3


Very pretty! It looks nice and warm.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I hope so, too, my friend! Do try to enjoy the time and be in the moment. It can really be rejuvenating. (Had I somewhere to go, I'd be trying to take my own advice! LOL)


 :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

I went to my DS's to help with the GS. Came back today with both boys. I hope to catch up later, but for now, I'm saying hello and good night! Hugs to all!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bulldog, what a handsome family! Bet you have fun with those boys.

I'm going to bed now, have a busy day tomorrow. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although there is a definite autumn chill in the air in the mornings now.
> 
> Had a busy day yesterday sorting out poppies and bunting for the WI but it is all left in capable hands while I am away.
> 
> Seriously beginning to think about what clothes I need to pack. It looks like it will be still quite warm when we hit Indiana next week but by the time we reach Nova Scotia in mid October it will be much cooler! And of course I must leave room for all the yarn I am going to bring back, not forgetting the three alpacas.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies here, so lovely to see you.
> 
> Matthew, your dragon is fantastic, so looking forward to meeting you.
> 
> Today I am going to make some passatapomodori with my tomatoes, go for a swim and then pick up Little Madam from school.
> 
> Photos for Tuesday.....


I am so looking forward to meeting you and Londy! Do I need to bring my vacuum packer so you have more room for all the yarn you are going to buy? It won't help the weight but it will give you lots more room!


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a great looking group...of course you are the prettiest but all the boys/men are nice looking guys. I know you are proud of all of them.


Bulldog said:


> Just wrote a long post and lost it. Will just send this picture of my boys, Austin (16) and Chandler (13) at the football game in Madison. I will post more in the a.m.


----------



## martina

tami_ohio said:


> I am so looking forward to meeting you and Londy! Do I need to bring my vacuum packer so you have more room for all the yarn you are going to buy? It won't help the weight but it will give you lots more room!


Purple-fi has to bring back three alpacas, so I think an alpaca packer would be in order too, if possible.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Really enjoyed hearing Dd and her friends performing tonight. It was not very crowded and the audience was mostly friends & family. DH was tickled because we had all 3 girls together at once which only occurs a few times a year. I did video some of the performance then realized that with the new phone I have no clue yet how to load it to my computer....LOL. If I ever figure it out I'll post. Sarah, DD's friend, is the singer and she is quite good. Reminds me quite a bit of Judy jCollins or Joan Baez (sp?). She writes quite a bit of her own music too.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Years ago when I sewed a lot, I had a terrible time in fabric stores. I guess it was the dye in the fabrics!!
> Junek


Or the formaldahyde used to treat fabrics from other countries.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay tell her I just ordered one also.


Hmm, wondering how I can justify $40 for a sweatshirt!


----------



## tami_ohio

jomacoy said:


> KTP Prayer Warriors Alert!! Kathy (khinkle) has a disabled niece in the hospital in a comma. Her name is Karla. I have been emailing and texting with Kathy for a while now. Todays email she asked me to add her to my prayers. So I am asking you to please add Karla to your list. Thank you. Kathy is about 600 miles form home but may have to head that way in the morning. Kathy is fine but worried.


Thank you for posting this. I will certainly add Karla (and Kathy) to my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> I will have to get you the recipe to make your own. Just as good and perhaps less expensive. If I find it you might not want to thank me. Well. maybe you could just make them for special celebrations. Think my sister still has the recipe. I'll check.


If you can buy a candy mold, it's easy, though I haven't made them in years. Can't stand the smell of PB anymore. Melt your chocolate in a double boiler, coat the edges of the molds with the chocolate (sort of paint it on so you have a nice shell), chill the mold for about 10 minutes, while slightly warming your peanut butter. Almost fill the chilled shells with the warmed PB, let cool. When the PB is cooled cover the top with chocolate to seal in the PB and chill again. Store at room temperature. Storing chocolate in the refrigerator makes it turn white. It won't change the taste though.


----------



## tami_ohio

It sounds like you pinched the sciatic nerve. Ice is good. Try not to sit more than 15 minutes at a time, and move around. Sitting is not a good thing when the sciatic nerve is pinched. Hope it feels better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Try and say alpaca packer three times fast!



martina said:


> Purple-fi has to bring back three alpacas, so I think an alpaca packer would be in order too, if possible.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Try and say alpaca packer three times fast!


 :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

tami_ohio said:


> I am so looking forward to meeting you and Londy! Do I need to bring my vacuum packer so you have more room for all the yarn you are going to buy? It won't help the weight but it will give you lots more room!


I will have room for the yarn, it's just how to fit the alpacas in and now I want 3 qivuit as well!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> It is good to see him so happy- but also bitter sweet when they are all trying to exclude me totally.


Thinking of you still. Take care. It is a lovely photo.


----------



## KateB

Bulldog said:


> Just wrote a long post and lost it. Will just send this picture of my boys, Austin (16) and Chandler (13) at the football game in Madison. I will post more in the a.m.


Lovely picture, Betty!


----------



## angelam

Bulldog said:


> Just wrote a long post and lost it. Will just send this picture of my boys, Austin (16) and Chandler (13) at the football game in Madison. I will post more in the a.m.


Great picture Betty. Lovely family. Handsome boys!


----------



## KateB

pammie1234 said:


> I went to my DS's to help with the GS. Came back today with both boys. I hope to catch up later, but for now, I'm saying hello and good night! Hugs to all!


You're going to be busy!


----------



## angelam

martina said:


> Purple-fi has to bring back three alpacas, so I think an alpaca packer would be in order too, if possible.


 :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Normaedern

Bulldog said:


> Just wrote a long post and lost it. Will just send this picture of my boys, Austin (16) and Chandler (13) at the football game in Madison. I will post more in the a.m.


Great looking family :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

martina said:


> Purple-fi has to bring back three alpacas, so I think an alpaca packer would be in order too, if possible.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I just had an email come in from Sandi (AZ) Alan is out of hospital again- on oral not IV antibiotics so he could go home so that is good things are improving. I am sure we are all keeping them both in our thoughts.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Great picture Betty. Lovely family. Handsome boys!


I quite agree, lovely photo. x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Surrey, a bit cloudy but quite warm. I am off to a textile fair today at our local Maltings. Lots of fabric and threads to look at (an possibly buy!)

Hope everyone is going to have a good week end. Just realized next week end is the KAP!!!!!

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Friday photos.....


----------



## sugarsugar

Bulldog said:


> Just wrote a long post and lost it. Will just send this picture of my boys, Austin (16) and Chandler (13) at the football game in Madison. I will post more in the a.m.


That is a lovely photo.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Try and say alpaca packer three times fast!


LOL :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> This just showed up on Facebook- it is a lovely shot of Fale with little Elisa.


What a lovely photo and Fale looks so healthy in it. Elisa is a little cutie.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> The next thing I am hoping will not be taken the wrong way, is my application to the Guardianship Tribunal! Too late to halt the process. Do I gather that you are not too painfilled when driving?


Don't cancel that, it may help get through to a certain person that you are a part of Fale's family, whether they like it or not. It may be what is needed for a certain female person to acknowledge your part in his life.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I just had an email come in from Sandi (AZ) Alan is out of hospital again- on oral not IV antibiotics so he could go home so that is good things are improving. I am sure we are all keeping them both in our thoughts.


Praying this is not another too early kick out and that Alan keeps improving. I always get so worried when I here someone has bad ammonia as that is what killed my paternal grandmother. I am aware how deadly it can be. Happy for Alan to have improved so far.


----------



## busyworkerbee

tami_ohio said:


> LOL! My uncle and cousin raised hogs. Yuck. And yes chickens are the worst. DS and I go by a cow farm and take a deep breath and say MMMmmmm!


I must admit, as a city girl, I smell anything like hogs, cattle, chooks or other livestock it is EWWWWWWW!!!
I handle the cattle shed for the shows that I take my niece to by being very aware of what is on the floor and staying upwind of any smells.


----------



## busyworkerbee

tami_ohio said:


> If you can buy a candy mold, it's easy, though I haven't made them in years. Can't stand the smell of PB anymore. Melt your chocolate in a double boiler, coat the edges of the molds with the chocolate (sort of paint it on so you have a nice shell), chill the mold for about 10 minutes, while slightly warming your peanut butter. Almost fill the chilled shells with the warmed PB, let cool. When the PB is cooled cover the top with chocolate to seal in the PB and chill again. Store at room temperature. Storing chocolate in the refrigerator makes it turn white. It won't change the taste though.


Would that be smooth PB or whipped PB? About to have house to myself for a couple of days so will be able to make some in peace.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Thinking of you still. Take care. It is a lovely photo.


Thanks Cathy! How are things for you? Does Serena play with her pink bear? Or is she still a little bit little for that? DGS has a monkey that is particularly important- got lost and replaced and found again, so he has two I believe.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> What a lovely photo and Fale looks so healthy in it. Elisa is a little cutie.


He does look good, Elisa will be about 18 months now.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Don't cancel that, it may help get through to a certain person that you are a part of Fale's family, whether they like it or not. It may be what is needed for a certain female person to acknowledge your part in his life.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! How are things for you? Does Serena play with her pink bear? Or is she still a little bit little for that? DGS has a monkey that is particularly important- got lost and replaced and found again, so he has two I believe.


She is still a bit young, she chews everything within reach. So not yet for playing with.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> She is still a bit young, she chews everything within reach. So not yet for playing with.


ah - the mouth test! They seem to learn so much through chewing on things!


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend a lovely autumn morning, 8.8c/48f. With temperatures going up to 23c/75f by this afternoon. 


Today's coffee, a cute idea for a party tray. 

Healing thoughts to those needing them and HUGS for everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Caren, just looked up the recipe for the ratatouille and it is quite like what I have been making only with the addition of dal and beans. Absolutely love it. Before regular green beans, then wide green beans, and last night yellow green beans. I imagine you loved your ratatouille because ours sure is delicious. I was going to add curry but then decided not to since we were having corn on the cob. Thought I would just leave the flavors more simple and pure, but I do love the variation with curry too.
> 
> Nice having a morning cuppa' with you.


It was very good, everyone liked it so will be in my make again folder. We have decided to try it again and use egg plant in it as well. Lots of ideas to add to. Last night was Indian dishes, turn out pretty good. Of course they didn't look as nice as the picture, flavor was good. 
This time next week I will be in Defiance, woo hoo!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> There will be a blood moon eclipse (one of 4 within a year):
> 
> http://earthsky.org/space/sneak-preview-colorful-lunar-eclipse-on-october-7-8?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=e20edecb82-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c643945d79-e20edecb82-393973573
> 
> This will be so neat to see, going to see about setting up one of the good cameras. See what we can get for photos. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sugarsugar

Morning Caren, lovely morning photos as always. :thumbup: 

We are supposed to have 24c and sunshine tomorrow also.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Morning Caren, lovely morning photos as always. :thumbup:
> 
> We are supposed to have 24c and sunshine tomorrow also.


Good morning Kathy, thank you. You have a beautiful little grand daughter. Seth calls her his baby too, but she's a girl. He asked if she could ride a bike when she gets bigger.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend a lovely autumn morning, 8.8c/48f. With temperatures going up to 23c/75f by this afternoon.
> 
> Today's coffee, a cute idea for a party tray.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those needing them and HUGS for everyone.


Cup is darling (nice for hot chocolate also) but those violas caught my eye.


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-292072-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

